# Der "Broken-Parts-Thread"



## Tobe-Daddy (25. Januar 2005)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee mal so nen Thread zu machen mit Bildern und Beschreibung, also ich würde es interessant finden.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. Januar 2005)

also mir ist mal bei nem backweehlhop eins meiner ritzel gebrochen,hab zwar damals ein bild gemacht,kann es aber nicht mehr finden.wenn ich's mal wieder find stell ich's natürlich sofort rein.war aber bei dem ritzelpaket auch nur ne frage der zeit,das war so ein total durchlöchertes vom gewichtswahnsinn befallenes sram ritzelpaket-totaler dreck,jetzt hab ich ein 105er und das macht nen viiiieeeeeeel besseren eindruck.

und nen trial-eno hab ich noch auf dem gewissen,weil sich der grüne sicherheitsring gelöst hatte und mein eno komplett auseinander gefallen ist,dadurch ist das gewinde kaputt gegangen und ich musste ihn einschicken...

@Tobe-Daddy:ich find die ganz idee lustig,ma sehen was die anderen so von deinem thread halten  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (25. Januar 2005)

Hab heute mein Kettenblatt zerlegt inklusive 3 Befestigungsschrauben, ist gott sei dank alles aufm Boden passiert beim Antreten


----------



## Levelboss (25. Januar 2005)

Megamo Nabe


----------



## Bunnyhopser (25. Januar 2005)

hallöle,
hier mal nen paar pics von meiner zerschrotteten kurbel. sie ist mir natürlich ausgerechnet bei nem pedalkick auf nen obstacle gebrochen und ich kann froh sein, dass mir nichts größeres passiert ist. die bruchkanten waren scharf wie rasierklingen und ich hätte mir fast was von der wade weggefetzt. ntürlich ist sie mir dann noch auf der antriebsseite wegebrochen, so dass ich mir ne neue kurbelgarnitur kaufen musste.

@ Tobe-Daddy
find deine idee janz jut, da man mal sehen kann, was man so alles zerschrotten kann und vor allen dingen wobei.

ciao Felix.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Januar 2005)

monty x-lite 01
1. rahmen ist nach 3 wochen gebrochen
der 2. rahmen hat 9 monate gehalten...dann wurde er geschweist und ist 2 wochen später nochmal an der selben stelle gerissen.


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Januar 2005)

einer meiner gebrochenen echo gabel. is bei nem 10 paletten praller abgefetzt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Januar 2005)

Da gesell ich mich doch gleich mal mit zum tommytrialer.

Hier ist meine gebrochene Echogabel vom Team 1/2 Jahr hat sie gehalten dann war sie durch.


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Januar 2005)

@ tommy & MSC Trialer

die Gabeln von euch sind aber die alten mit dem geklebten Stahlschaft gewesen oder?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Januar 2005)

Meine war die Neue mit dem "dickwandigen" Aluschaft.


----------



## Reini (27. Januar 2005)

Hitec rahmen brems sockel abgerissen
Brisa, das ausfallende nach hinten gebogen, war aber meine schuld...
XT Kurbel, den linken Arm abgerissen
Sugino Kurbel, den 5Arm-Stern der das Kettenblatt hält weggebrochen...
1 Brisa Gabel verbogen
Kette und Schläuche werden ja nicht gezählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (27. Januar 2005)

nach was weis ich wievielen lastspielen hat es gestern meine 7 jahre alte sugino kurbel zerissen. hab mir dabei den rahmen volle möre in die nüsse gehauen, tut heut noch weh. :-(


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. Februar 2005)

ich will ja niemanden beunruhigen der ein vinco fährt,aber so muss das aussehen    

http://www.observedtrials.net/album/showphoto.php?photo=2507&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1

http://www.observedtrials.net/album/showphoto.php?photo=2508&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

da war der mega radstand wohl auf einmal nur noch halb so lang


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Februar 2005)

Die Koxxrahmen sind halt bloß auf Optik gemacht wie die meisten anderen Rahmen auch, bloß das Koxx ne große Stange Geld dafür verlangt wobei das überhaupt nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Ob die Sachen halten ist dann mehr oder weniger egal, schade  . Würde es geil finden wenn ein Rahmenhersteller mal sich bei Rahmenbau bzw. bei der Konstruktion erstmal Gedanken macht wie er den Rahmen stabil genug macht und dann auf die Optik schaut.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es geil finden wenn ein Rahmenhersteller mal sich bei Rahmenbau bzw. bei der Konstruktion erstmal Gedanken macht wie er den Rahmen stabil genug macht und dann auf die Optik schaut.



sieht man an dem bsp. ZOO! die machen neuerdings echt immer ziemlich auf spektakuläre optik,aber ich hab persönlich auch noch nie gehört,dass jemals ein python oder ein pitbull gebrochen ist(kann natürlich schonma passiert sein,aber nicht in der masse wie koxxbikes),die scheinen es geschafft zu haben spektakuläre/geile optik und super haltbarkeit unter einen hut zu bringen,obwohl manche konstruktionen von denen auch nicht sooo super durchdacht sind....


----------



## Monty98 (1. Februar 2005)

gerissene Monty 19" HR-Felge 

"abgenudelte" rechte 20" Monty Kurbel 

gebrochener Monty Lenker 

gebrochens VP-Pedal 

ehemaliger Monty Bremsbelag 

und mein Monty 221 X-Lite Rahmen is auch einmal gebrochen, ich hab aber nur ein Bild der Schweißung


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Februar 2005)

ich finds lustig, dass die ganzen koxx rahmen brechen.....damit mal hier die leute vom "koxx is das beste, ich möchte alles von haben"-trip runter kommen....
nee spaß, hätte jetzt auch nicht gedacht, dass die frames so schnell brechen....
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Februar 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> gerissene Monty 19" HR-Felge
> 
> "abgenudelte" rechte 20" Monty Kurbel
> 
> ...




So wie deine gerissene Hinterradfelge sah meine try all Vorderradfelge aus wo ich sie gekauft habe. Auch wieder so ne Sache wo Koxx sich wieder in der Qualität übertroffen hat. Die Felge geht sowas von schlecht zu zentrieren. Haben die von Koxx keine Qualitätskontrolle oder was?


----------



## locdog (1. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es geil finden wenn ein Rahmenhersteller mal sich bei Rahmenbau bzw. bei der Konstruktion erstmal Gedanken macht wie er den Rahmen stabil genug macht und dann auf die Optik schaut.



Das macht zumbeispiel BT. die konstruktionen werden in MES programen auf schwachstellen untersucht und nicht nur nach gefuhl und pseuderfahrung. so weit ich weis ist seit einem jahr kein BT rahme weltweit gebrochen, das ist scho was. dieses jahr kommen geile rhamen raus mit endsprechender optik


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Februar 2005)

yo hey. hier n bild von meiner gebrochenen pure gabel.




tja.so is das....


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Februar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Megamo Nabe



ist das die nabe die du verkaufen willst?


----------



## Levelboss (2. Februar 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ist das die nabe die du verkaufen willst?



Ja genau! Ich habe die Nabe mit Klebeband wieder zusammen geklebt, das müsste halten.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> So wie deine gerissene Hinterradfelge sah meine try all Vorderradfelge aus wo ich sie gekauft habe. Auch wieder so ne Sache wo Koxx sich wieder in der Qualität übertroffen hat. Die Felge geht sowas von schlecht zu zentrieren. Haben die von Koxx keine Qualitätskontrolle oder was?



Des is alles standartware aus China, Koxx sagt was sie brauchen, die Chinesen liefern es, koxx/echo und co. hauen dann nur noch ihren namen drauf


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> nach was weis ich wievielen lastspielen hat es gestern meine 7 jahre alte sugino kurbel zerissen. hab mir dabei den rahmen volle möre in die nüsse gehauen, tut heut noch weh. :-(



Wer 7 Jahre lang die gleiche Kurbel fährt der legts ja auch drauf an


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> yo hey. hier n bild von meiner gebrochenen pure gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Binma gespannt wielangs meine Pure gabel aushält


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. Februar 2005)

also hier meine parts, die ich aufn friedhof gebracht hab:

- ein paar bärentatzen (pedalen), die mal 200 DM gekostet haben
- 2 ACS freilaufritzel
- eine KMC kette
- und heute nun den rechten ECHO kurbelarm (mit gewinde für freilaufritzel) vom alten model, hat sich das gewinde von der kurbel aufgelöst und ich konnte bei geschlossener bremse die kurbel vorwärts drehen. jetzt weiss ich auch warum der craig die nie gefahren ist, sondern lieber die x-lite kurbeln, weil die nach 5 wochen kaputt gehen. irgendjemand hatte doch mal gesagt, dass das material von den alten echos ziemlich weich ist, da hat er recht und der abgang war sehr schmerzhaft.  

Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Februar 2005)

Sag mal, waren das die ganz alten Echokubeln (gebogen) oder die neuen aus dem harten Aluminium. Und kann es sein das das Gewinde kapput gegeangen ist weil das so ne knappe Sache ist mit dem Rockring und dem Ritzel auf dem Gewinde. Die 158mm Kubeln sind ja eigentlich nicht für Rockring ausgelegt.  Ich frag nur, weil mir ja dieser Umbau auch bevor steht und nicht das wenn ich mal richtig reinlatsch sich das Ritzel selbstständig macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (2. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, waren das die ganz alten Echokubeln (gebogen) oder die neuen aus dem harten Aluminium.



also der jan fährt doch glaub ich die alten,kann man auf dem bild (http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/91941/sort/1/cat/5750/page/1 )von seinem bike erkennen(schwarz,gebogen)....jetzt weiß ich auch warum der craig lee scott immer die langen echo's gefahren ist,wegen dem rockring bzw. gewinde! und nun ist mir auch klar warum es die neuen zoo's nur noch in 170mm gibt...also nils ich glaub du brauchst neue kurbeln....


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. Februar 2005)

jaa, es waren die alten, wie man auf dem bild, das der mietschorek freundlicher weise mal rausgekram hat, sieht. also zu dem vorgang. ich wollte ein gap von ner ca 1,3m hohen mauer machen, ca 2 meter weit über nen gehweg auf die strasse, bin aufs hr gegangen und da war es am fuss schon irgendwie schwamig, hab mir aber nichts weiter gedacht. hab dann voll reingekickt und dann war der druck auf der pedale weg und bin vorne über geflogen, aufn boden geknallt und mit dem brustkorb auf den lenker. hab dann erstmal keine luft mehr bekommen.

ich rufe den jan dann morgen mal an, wegen garantie bzw umtausch.

Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Februar 2005)

Na, ich wollte eigentlich mal wissen ob das daran liegen könnte das das Ritzel zu wenig Gewinde hat auf dem es gehalten wird, wegen dem Rockring halt.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich wollte eigentlich mal wissen ob das daran liegen könnte das das Ritzel zu wenig Gewinde hat auf dem es gehalten wird, wegen dem Rockring halt.



ich nehme das morgen mal auseinander und sag dir bescheid......

Jan


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (3. Februar 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme das morgen mal auseinander und sag dir bescheid......
> 
> Jan



ich zitiere mich mal selbst.  
also hier dann mal ein bild von der kaputten kurbel, ich konnte das freilaufritzel einfach von der kurbel ohne viel kraft runterziehen bzw es ist schon von allein abgefallen und es war so, das freilaufritzel hatte eindeutig zu wenig platz wegen dem rr und deshalb ist es abgerissen.

Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Februar 2005)

Mist, hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht auch. Ich fahre ja die neueren Echokurbeln und da ist das Gewinde ja aus Messing, das heißt auf dem eigentlichen Alugewinde ist ne Messinghülse drauf geschraubt auf der der Freilauf gehalten wird. Was mich bloß wundert ist das der Craigleescott damit keine Probleme hat, der ist ja auch die 158mm Montykurbeln gefahren und der tritt ja ordentlich rein. Ich hab den Jan G. auch noch gefragt ob das mit dem Rockring und dem Freilauf klappt und der meinte ja.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Februar 2005)

so viel zum thema try-all "qualität",wenn man das überhaupt noch so nennen darf!(siehe anhang)....   

erst felgen die an den übergängen der ausfräsungen brechen,dann welche die schweinischst verarbeitet sind und jetzt meine die an ner holzpalette zerbröseld ist wie ein keks...ne riesen delle die mich schon ins staunen versetzt hat und dann auch noch die tatsache das sich der komplette felgenring verzogen hat,quasi ne hübsche kurve um die delle macht...da is nich mehr viel mit zentrieren,die is im arsch!!!   

...ich könnte's ja verstehen wenn man nen 2.5m drop auf ne bordsteinkante knallt,aber nicht wenn man mit etwas zu viel schwung ne holzpalettenkante küsst...


----------



## Benzman22 (14. Februar 2005)

besser ALEX


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> besser ALEX



denk ich mir auch,weiß schon wie ich eine bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. Februar 2005)

Ich brauch eine neue Gabel!


----------



## Monty98 (25. Februar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch eine neue Gabel!



eindeutig!



PS: mein Beileid


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Februar 2005)

Vorhin ist meine Echokurbel Modell 2004 kaputt gegangen, ich könnte kotzen :kotz: ist schon die Zweite. Das Zeug taugt einfach nix. Das scheiß Gewinde hat sich rausgedeht und der Vierkant ist auch im Arsch. Kann nicht jemand mal ne stabile 20" Kurbel herausbringen.


----------



## konrad (25. Februar 2005)

versuchs doch mal mit den ISIS kurbeln vom monty!?ansonsten sind die try-all kurbeln auch sehr gut!

bei der montage und demontage muss man bei den kurbeln aber immer aufpassen!!!immer schön mit bedacht den kurbelabzieher ansetzen ein ganz reindrehen-das alu ist oft so weich,das,wenn man den kurbelabzieher nur 3 gewindegänge drin hat,sich das ganze gewinde verabschiedet.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Februar 2005)

Hat ich vergessen zu sagen. Es ist das Pedalgewinde gewesen. Ich probier jetzt erstmal die Vierkant von Monty. Weil mir ein Isistretlager und Kurbeln im Moment einfach zu teuer sind. Die werden aber bestimmt auch nicht lange halten. Ich finde die try all, echo, Monty sind irgendwie auch alle gleich gemacht bloß von der Optik her anders. Die Tensile die die Coust fahren machen mir ein stabilen Eindruck vorallem mit dieser Stahlhülse, were halt geil wenn es die auch als 20" Version geben würde.


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Februar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch eine neue Gabel!




tats weh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. Februar 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> tats weh?



Zum Glück nicht!
Die Gabel ist mir beim bremsen abgebrochen. Ich war aber nicht schnell, noch nicht mal Schrittgeschwindigkeit.
Naja, immerhin hat sie 3,5 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Reini (26. Februar 2005)

Soviel zu komplett gelochten Felgen ...



			
				M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> so viel zum thema try-all "qualität",wenn man das überhaupt noch so nennen darf!(siehe anhang)....
> 
> erst felgen die an den übergängen der ausfräsungen brechen,dann welche die schweinischst verarbeitet sind und jetzt meine die an ner holzpalette zerbröseld ist wie ein keks...ne riesen delle die mich schon ins staunen versetzt hat und dann auch noch die tatsache das sich der komplette felgenring verzogen hat,quasi ne hübsche kurve um die delle macht...da is nich mehr viel mit zentrieren,die is im arsch!!!
> 
> ...ich könnte's ja verstehen wenn man nen 2.5m drop auf ne bordsteinkante knallt,aber nicht wenn man mit etwas zu viel schwung ne holzpalettenkante küsst...


----------



## kochikoch (27. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ich vergessen zu sagen. Es ist das Pedalgewinde gewesen. Ich probier jetzt erstmal die Vierkant von Monty. Weil mir ein Isistretlager und Kurbeln im Moment einfach zu teuer sind. Die werden aber bestimmt auch nicht lange halten. Ich finde die try all, echo, Monty sind irgendwie auch alle gleich gemacht bloß von der Optik her anders. Die Tensile die die Coust fahren machen mir ein stabilen Eindruck vorallem mit dieser Stahlhülse, were halt geil wenn es die auch als 20" Version geben würde.



wenn dein gewinde rausgerissen ist bau dir doch solch eine stahlbuchse ein!
das ganze nennt sich helicoil (glaub so wird das geschrieben), da dein kernloch eh schon was größer mußt dich nur informieren wie groß es sein muß an dann leierst dir die dinger rein und schon hast du ein gewinde was dem stahl in nix nachsteht


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Februar 2005)

Da habe ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht. Ist aber viel zu viel Aufwand wenn man es richtig machen will. Die Tensilekurbel von den Cousts haben ja auch solche Teile, aber da werden die Stahlbüchsen nochmal von so einem Ring von beiden Seiten gekontert, weil wenn du die Teile nur reinpresst es dir sie nach einer Weile rauszieht. Ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich werde die Teile dem Jan schicken, weil das schon die Zweiten sind und ich da schon ordentlich draufzahlen mußte. Die Echodinger sind einfach aus viel zu weichen Aluminium gemacht. Alles nur Schrott und ne scheiß Verarbeitung dazu! Die Monty die ich jetzt habe sind um einiges besser verarbeitet und sind auch aus härteren Aluminium.


----------



## kochikoch (27. Februar 2005)

wir verbauen die helicoils sehr viel bei mir in der firma und wir setzen sie in der bahnsicherheitstechnik ein! wir drehen sie nur rein ohne zu kontern! und es hängen schwere gewichte dran, welche durch starke vibrationen am zug gefoltert werden

aber wenn du ne lösung hast ist es auch prima


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Februar 2005)

Aber die Teile stecken bei euch ja auch in Stahl drin und nicht in Aluminium oder. Weil wenn ich die Teile bei mir reinschraub dürfen die ja auch Null spiel im Gewinde haben sonst waggeln meine Pedalen an der Kurbel rum. Das heißt ich müßte das Gewinde auf der Hülse dem in der Kurbel anpassen und das ist schon ziemlich aufwendig. Bei euch macht doch so ein bißl Spiel nichts aus oder lieg da falsch? Und außerdem ist die Gewindesteigung bei euch bestimmt auch ein bißl größer wenn die solche Gewichte aushalten müssen denk ich mal.


----------



## kochikoch (27. Februar 2005)

es sind alu (guss) gehäuse wo die helicoils aus stahl reingeleiert werden!
über die steigung des gewinde kann ich dir leider nix sagen  (hmm weis net bin kein metaller  ) 
aber die geräte am zug unterliegen schwersten bestimmungen und wiegen min. 10kg und sind mit 6 m8er schrauben befestigt 

mußt mal schauen ob du sowas einzeln im baumarkt bekommst und übst mal heimlich, wenn es keine garantie gibt

das loch ist einfach etwas größer und mit gewinde versehen, sollte so sein das nix wackelt, aber in wie weit das in heimarbeit realisierbar ist weis ich leider nicht

wenn ich spezialsachen habe hilft mir unser wartungsteam meiner firma (danke den jungs), weil man einfach manche geräte nicht daheim hat


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Februar 2005)

Ne, das lass ich mal lieber sein. Arbeite zwar in Werkzeugbaufirma und hätte alle Mittel aber wenn es dann nicht hält bekomm ich das bestimmt schmerzhaft zu spüren.


----------



## kochikoch (27. Februar 2005)

allesklar, manchmal ist es doch besser mal vernunft beizubehalten


----------



## Monty98 (29. August 2005)

ein vid vom sturz is auch vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. August 2005)

echt, post das mal bitte rein  will mal sehen wie das enn so brechen kann


----------



## Monty98 (29. August 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> echt, post das mal bitte rein  will mal sehen wie das enn so brechen kann



sorry wir sind gerade in den dreharbeiten für ein graz-video. also entweder kommt der sturz in verbindung mit dem vid. oder einzeln...jedoch frühestens in einem monat...vielleicht kann sich dann noch einer dran erinnern   
achso! wies passiert is. coust von beiden rädern aus auf 4 stufen...oberkörper über lenker rad unter körper weg hebel auf stufe hebel tot


----------



## Scr4t (29. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> achso! wies passiert is. coust von beiden rädern aus auf 4 stufen...oberkörper über lenker rad unter körper weg hebel auf stufe hebel tot



der coust is schon blöd, entwieder ganz oder garnicht, hab mich da auch schon sehr oft gemault... VR unter kante... und der lenker knallt dann meistens gegen die kante


----------



## Xmut Zadar (29. August 2005)




----------



## Scr4t (4. September 2005)

dumme KMC Kette.. musste ja unbedingt reisen, als ich nen treter machen wollte...


----------



## trialsrider (4. September 2005)

Ui! ich hoffe dir ist nix passier??


----------



## Scr4t (4. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ui! ich hoffe dir ist nix passier??



noe noe bin noch ganz, der VR war noch aufn boden. Ich mach den Treter immer aus ner ganzen und bei der ersten halben is die gerissen, bin nur mit dem Becken gegen leker(sh!ce Magura Hebel ^^) und anschließen hat mich die Mauer "aufgefangen".

Da schätze ich es mir sehr, das der vorbau so tief unten baut


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. September 2005)

Tret All
(der Rest der fehlt war eine klebrige Masse aus Spähne und Fett)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. September 2005)

Sieht fein aus. Wie haste das geschaft? Nur falsch reingeschraubt oder zertreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (6. September 2005)

also in meiner innenlagergegend(ebenfalls son try all lager + kurbeln) knirscht es auch komisch! habe schon alle schrauben angezogen, selbst das innenlager! nichts hilft! klingt extrem seltsam! was kann das noch sein, außer ein zerbröselndes innenlager???


----------



## trialsrider (6. September 2005)

Mach mal alles sauber! Wenns dann net weg is....
ises entweder Innenlager oder Rahmen denk ich.
Hatte auch jetzt das knirschen bei mir wars Innenlager
net fest genug drin. Und hat sich bei einigen rockring aktionen
an der 115cm Mauer gelöst.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. September 2005)

habs vor 2 wochen rausgenommen..da war nen kleiner riss drinn....
alles normal angezogen etc. und dann wurden die geräusche immer lauter...
und heut kam mir das entgegen.


----------



## sensiminded (6. September 2005)

na ok alles zerlegen, reinigen und neu fetten könnte es auch tun! hab das innenlager schon ordentlich fest gezogen und es hatte nicht geholfen.
naja kann ich morgen abend die zeit mit bauen totschlagen!
mistige isis aufnahme lässt sich auch noch so fummelig saubermachen


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. September 2005)

@Kami

Du bist echtn Spezialist!   

@sensiminded

Zum Saubermachen einfach ne Zahnbürste nehmen und vorher etwas Motorkaltreiniger (oder etwas dergleichen) draufsprühen. Schon is die Aufnahme in 10 Sekunden sauber.
Ist übrigens wichtig, weil sonst u.U. die Kurbel nicht richtig draufgeht, hatte ich auch schonma


----------



## isah (7. September 2005)

mein tryall lager hat 2 wochen gehalten, dann hats angefangen zu knacksen und kam mir schließlich auch entgegen. jetzt hab ich seit nem monat nen neues drin, und bis jetzt hälts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (7. September 2005)

irgendwie passt mein beitrag aber irgendwie auch nicht...
ein ENO freilauf ist kaputt (meinen vbestelle ich mir glich übrigens)...

woher soll man da seinen Einzelteile eigentlich beziehen? so viele Bringend as Argument, dass man da jedes Teil einzeln ersetzen kann aber dafür muss man die doch irgendwo her bekommen...

naja nun zur liste...#

ein verbogener stahl- vorbau
eine standart monty kette  (kette gerissen und mit dem Lenker auf ne kante geknallt und finger eingeklemmt und vorbau verbogen)

5 acs freiläufe, 1 Monty, 1 für 6
der für 6 ist zersprungen, 3 acs sind beim versuch der Reparatur auseinandergefallen und ich habe keine Nerven mehr gehabt nuene zu kaufne.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. September 2005)

Im Tretlager breich Knackst das auch bei mir, hoffe nur nicht das es das try all lager is wie oben beschrieben. könnten auch die pedale sein.


----------



## Kadara (7. September 2005)

So dolle scheinen die Try All Lager wohl nicht zu sein.
Meins ging schon nach 2 Tagen sehr schwer und sah nach ner Woche so aus wie  das von KAMIkazerider.


----------



## jem23 (7. September 2005)

hm, und welches ist dann dolle? hab bei mir nochn schebiges drin und das knackt ohne ende da unter, okee ich hab auch weder kurbelabzieher noch vielzahnschlüssel um es nachzuziehen ich dachte mir halt irgendwann isses putt und dann hol ich mir n tryall, aba wenn die so kagge sind.. billig sind die ja auch net also was ist denn gut?


----------



## sensiminded (7. September 2005)

na ok dann wirds wahrscheinlich auch an meinem try all liegen-heute alles bis zum innenlager penibel gereinigt,geschmmiert und wieder montiert-knirscht etwas weniger-lager läuft aber nicht besonders gut-


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. September 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, und welches ist dann dolle?




gibt noch ein 127mm weites von Race Face, FSA und Truvativ


----------



## trialsrider (8. September 2005)

Also ich fahre ein Race Face Signature DH bis jetzt hällt es, war nur einmal ein bisschen locker. Aber sind halt schweine Teuer. Und obs ewig hällt glob ich net.
Aber truvativ is auch allemal besser alls TryAll.


----------



## Benzman22 (8. September 2005)

da bin ich ja froh das ich ein FSA drin hab, .............. mann sollte sich nur try all parts kaufen wenn es garnicht anders geht


----------



## Bike Lane (8. September 2005)

kann auch daran liegen, dass die gewinde nicht nachgeschnitten worden sind und die lagerschalen dadurch nicht plan drinne sind. dann sind natürlich immer spannungen drin, die das verursachen können.


----------



## sensiminded (11. September 2005)

wie siehts eigentlich mit garantie bei nem innenlagerr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (11. September 2005)

das pedal gewinde meiner linken echo 05'er kurbel hat sich verabschiedet


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> das pedal gewinde meiner linken echo 05'er kurbel hat sich verabschiedet


welche issen des???
die silberne oder die schwarze da??


----------



## Schlingsi (11. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> das pedal gewinde meiner linken echo 05'er kurbel hat sich verabschiedet



macht nix! bohren, dann grösseres gewinde reinschneiden, gewindehülse reindrehen die  sowohl innen als auch aussegewinde hat und schon kannze pedal wieder montieren. habsch auch schon zwei ma machen müssen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. September 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> macht nix! bohren, dann grösseres gewinde reinschneiden, gewindehülse reindrehen die  sowohl innen als auch aussegewinde hat und schon kannze pedal wieder montieren. habsch auch schon zwei ma machen müssen.




Hab mir das auch schon paar mal überlegt wo sich das Gewinde aus meiner Echokurbel rausgreht hat. Hält das den bei dir? Die Hülsen werden doch nur reingedreht maximal verklebt. Normalerweise müsste man die doch verstiften das sie net wieder rauskommen. 

@Monty98

Das Problem der Echokurbeln ist das sie aus zu weichen Alu sind und wenn man keine Unterlegscheibe  zwischen Pedale und Kurbel macht tritt man sich das Teil erst schief und nach einiger Zeit raus so meine Erfahrung oder man schraubt sie halt falsch rein. 

Problemlösung:

-Kurbeln aus harten Alu kaufen z.B. Try all oder Monty   und eine Unterlegscheibe aus gehärteten Stahl zwischen Pedale und Kurbel machen. Bei den Try all hast du dafür extra nochmal ne vertiefung. Hab mir die Scheiben selber gedreht+gehärtet und hab seit dem nie wieder Probleme damit


----------



## Schlingsi (11. September 2005)

nee, also man dreht die gewindehülse einfach auf die pedale. so richtig schön fest. und dann dreht man die pedale einfach wieder in die kurbel. dadurch das man ja die pedale volle  kanüle an die kurbel dran dreht löst sich da überhaupt nix. spürt man nich die böhne und hält jahre!


----------



## Monty98 (11. September 2005)

also sagt ihr diese hülsen halten trial-fahren eindeutig aus?
jaa maaan! also raimund du weißt was zu tun ist   
also ich fahr die kurbeln jetzt ca. 3 monate und zwar die 4-kant version. ich muss sagen das die bomben fest am innenlager sitzen (VP)...naja ich denk ich bin selber schuld das ichs gewinde rausgetreten hab..jedenfalls find ich cool das die hülsen das aushalten. das soll ja dann um einiges besser sein. sehr geil...
ach und von wegen andre kurbeln. also ich denk das die monty kurbeln die besten am markt sind. also die standart x-lite. man bezahlt zwar mehr aber sie sinds eindeutig wert und sehen auch geil aus. schade das die der jan nicht mehr hat. aber ich die echos ja noch zum spezialpreis bekommen als sie noch keiner kaufte 

@maximilian sind die schwarzen..also die auf den ganzen 05er modellen auf der echo seite abgebildet sind.


----------



## tobsen (15. September 2005)

hab seit langer zeit mal wieder mein HR ausgebaut um mein neues Surly zu installieren. ...
da hab ich bemerkt, dass diese achsenhülse komplett abgebrochen is  
wahrscheinlich schon seit monaten so...


----------



## Scr4t (23. September 2005)

so, is mal wieder zeit das was neues kaputt geht   

Das VP Tretlager hats diesmal erwischt... naja vierkant und billig und trial, das kann ja nur schiefgehen. WObei ich echt keine krassen sachen damit gemacht habe, drops habe ich nahezu komplett gemieden. Aber das Tretlager eierte schon von begin an minimal.   





welches neue ISIS Tretlager soll ich nu nehmen? Siehe auch hier!!


----------



## isah (23. September 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> WObei ich echt keine krassen sachen damit gemacht habe, drops habe ich nahezu komplett gemieden.



90 kg sag ich nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (24. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 90 kg sag ich nur



alles muskeln


----------



## BigJimmele (7. Oktober 2005)

Okäy, mein liebes Echo EM2-R hat das Zeitliche gesegnet. Wollt noch schnell nachschauen weshalb die Kette auf einmal so spannt und hab dann das gesehen unterm Schutz: Glatter Durchbruch re. Kettenstrebe ! 

Hat zufällig einer nen 20" Rahmen zu verkaufen ?


----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Oktober 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> macht nix! bohren, dann grösseres gewinde reinschneiden, gewindehülse reindrehen die  sowohl innen als auch aussegewinde hat und schon kannze pedal wieder montieren. habsch auch schon zwei ma machen müssen.


tag auch
 ein tipp....aufbohren,neues gewinde,hülse einkleben(mit loctide(Füge;WelleNabe))
und das wichtigste 24 std aushärten lassen
dann hebt`s auch wieder


mfg pelle
i`m maybe oldscool but i`m not no old fool....


----------



## wøønde (7. Oktober 2005)

Jaja, heute ists passiert, meine gute alte Hügi Sport in Blau ist kaputt gegangen. Habe jetzt quasi Freilauf nach vorn. Sprich, sie rasstet nicht mehr ein. Kann man da noch was retten? Sind da die Zahnscheiben runter? Hab sie bis jetzt noch nicht aufgemacht. Wie ist das mit Garantie? fahr sie seit 5 Jahren  Gibts da nicht lebenslange drauf? Wo muss man die da hinschicken?

danke.


----------



## Monty98 (7. Oktober 2005)

wøønde schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, heute ists passiert, meine gute alte Hügi Sport in Blau ist kaputt gegangen. Habe jetzt quasi Freilauf nach vorn. Sprich, sie rasstet nicht mehr ein. Kann man da noch was retten? Sind da die Zahnscheiben runter? Hab sie bis jetzt noch nicht aufgemacht. Wie ist das mit Garantie? fahr sie seit 5 Jahren  Gibts da nicht lebenslange drauf? Wo muss man die da hinschicken?
> 
> danke.



wenn sie schon hin is dann sperr sie und mach n freislauf vorne hin...ansonsten überwindet man sich doch eh nicht eine hügi zu sperren


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Oktober 2005)

1. Nein auf Hügi gibt es keine lbenslange Garantie.

2. Ja da sind zwei Zahnschieben drin.

3. Die halten normalerweise 1 bis 2 Jahre, dann sind die durch, dass die bei dir so lange halten ist entweder Glück oder geringer Gebrauch.

4. Kannst du z.B bei Whizz-Wheels bestellen: ca. 30 Euro. Es gibt die für 5 Euro Aufpreis auch verchromt, aber ob die länger halten, kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (9. Oktober 2005)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 4. Kannst du z.B bei Whizz-Wheels bestellen: ca. 30 Euro. Es gibt die für 5 Euro Aufpreis auch verchromt, aber ob die länger halten, kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen.




Die verchromten halten länger, würde ich jetzt aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten.
Deshalb schließe ich mich dieser Empfehlung an.

@ woonde

Die Repartur ist mehr als einfach, falls Du de Nabe noch nicht auf hattes, einfach Kassettenkörper abziehen, alte Zahnscheiben raus, neue rein, fertig. Und den Schnellspanner wieder ordentlich zuknallen, das ist wichtig.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Oktober 2005)

Hab hier ein paar Bilder aus dem UK Forum. Mußte die Bilder einfach mal reinstellen weil ich sowas noch garnicht gesehn habe. Ist ein gebrochenes XTP. Soviel zu Koxxrahmen und dünnen Rohren. Echt der pure Schrott


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. Oktober 2005)

oh yes das is wirklich nich schlecht


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Oktober 2005)

krasse delle im unterrohr


----------



## ecols (24. Oktober 2005)

und schon sieht man wie der riss zustande kommt..
kein (trial)rahmen dieser welt hält derartige verformungen aus.. er kann froh sein dass er kein syntace fährt.. das wäre ihm explodiert..


----------



## trialsrider (24. Oktober 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> . er kann froh sein dass er kein syntace fährt.. das wäre ihm explodiert..



 ja und eine riesige Rauchsäule wäre Kilometer weit zu sehen gewesen!   

Das Syntace hätte nen Kratzer.....mehr net....dank Luft im Unterrohr!


----------



## ecols (24. Oktober 2005)

Dank Luft im Unterrohr hättest wenn dann du an den Beinen jede Menge Kratzer. Ab dem Punkt wo das Material nachgibt ist der Überdruck meines Erachtens höchst gefährlich.. Aber das gehört ja nicht hierhin.. Die Inselbewohner fahren ja schließlich kein Syntace..


----------



## locdog (24. Oktober 2005)

da wo der riss hier entstanden ist hab ich vor 2 monaten volle kanne gegen eien stahl kannte gegegebretert. also gute 30cm mit 80kg eigengewicht voll drauf und bei meinem HIFI ist nur ne delle von 5mm tiefe pasiert sonst nicht. ist ja auch kein wunder. die koxx dinger haben 1,2mm BT z.B. 1,6mm HIFI etwa dazwiszen. koxx ist halt einwegwahre fur profis


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Oktober 2005)

Delle hin oder her sowas darf nicht passieren das Alu darf sich verformen aber net reissen, das ist meine Meinung. Hab schon haufen verdellte Rahmen von Echo, Zoo,Coust usw. gesehn aber nen im Material gerissenen noch net. Und wie Locdog sagt das Teil ist Einwegware für Profis. Von einer Delle darf das Teil einfach net reissen finde ich. Komisch find ich auch das ich solche Unterrohrschutzteile meistens bei den Fahrern seh die Koxx fahren. Sogar Kenny Belay ist schon mit so einem Teil rumgefahren. Will Koxx echt nicht schlecht reden weil die Teilweise auch gutes Zeug produzieren aber die Rahmen sind echt Schrott find ich oder wieso geben die auf die teuren Teile nur ein halbes Jahr Garantie?


----------



## florianwagner (24. Oktober 2005)

die diskusion um die schlechten schlechten koxx rahmen is doch mittlerweile mehr als ausgelutscht oder?
fakt is doch, wer die kohle hat und unbedingt n leichten rahmen will kauft sich halt nen koxx und nimmt dann so was in kauf. es darf sich keiner mehr aufregen über gebrochene rahmen, weil ja eh schon jeder weiss das die sehr dünn sind. 
und das mit der garantie, dann muss man halt in dem halben jahr in dem ganratie drauf ist alles geben um den klein zu kriegen, is ja anscheinend eh nicht all zu schwer.
jedenfalls find ich, dass die ewige hetze gegen die koxx langweilt. man weiss es mittlerweile...
ind diesem sinne, nix für ungut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (1. November 2005)

also, von der viz! starrnabe ist die achse schon das zweite mal gebrochen.. witziger weise wieder nicht bei nem drop, sondern einfach beim aufs hr gehen.. und heute ist mal gutes wetter bei uns -.-


----------



## locdog (3. November 2005)

@isah
benutzt du auch lange imbusschrauben? denn die mussen so lang sein das die in die mindestens in der selben tiefe wie die lager!!!


----------



## Scr4t (3. November 2005)

also bei mir ist am Samstag die mittlere(obere am Unterrohr) Schraube gebrochen.... Der Rest wurde zwar ausgebohrt und das Gewinde nachgeschnitten, aber als ich das BG ranschrauben wollte, hats das restliche gewinde "zerrissen"....

Nun ist der Rahmen zu Jan unterwegs und der macht da was mit "Hilook" oder sowas... größeres spezialgewinde rein, dann dort eine "Spezialfeder" rein, so das es wieder M6 ist...

Bin also erstmal 1-2 wochen außer gefecht gesetzt....


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (3. November 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist der Rahmen zu Jan unterwegs und der macht da was mit "Hilook" oder sowas... größeres spezialgewinde rein, dann dort eine "Spezialfeder" rein, so das es wieder M6 ist...
> 
> Bin also erstmal 1-2 wochen außer gefecht gesetzt....



hi daniel,

du bekommst da bestimmt ein helicoil rein, damit habe ich einige erfahrungen, mir sind innerhalb von 2 monaten alle gewinde an der bremsaufnahme abwechselnt kaputt gegangen. wenn dir mal wieder sowas passiert, dann kannst du das auch hier in b machen lassen. rufst halt vorher beim bikeladen an und fragst, ob die so ein spezialwerkzeug für helicoils haben. du bekommst das in 2-3 tagen gemacht und alles ist wieder prima


----------



## isah (3. November 2005)

der jan macht das auch ganz flott, die 1-2 wochen ist er ausser gefecht weil seine disc noch nicht da ist ( um die ich ihn unheimlich beneide.. könnte ich sidehops doch nur nach rechts  )


----------



## kingpin18 (3. November 2005)

So meine Freunde ich habe mal wieder 2 Bilder für euch und sage nichts dazu.












Noch ein kurzes schlußwort XTP.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. November 2005)

Sieht aus wie zusammengeknüllte Alufolie


----------



## Scr4t (3. November 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie zusammengeknüllte Alufolie



das trifft es wohl am genausten.

Aber haben wir dir nicht oft genug gesagt, bearbeite deinen Rahmen nicht mit einem 5kg Hammer, den davon wird er nu auch nciht schöner. naja nu haben wir den salat...


----------



## ecols (3. November 2005)

OMG! Das sieht ja aus wie wenn du mit dem Gummihammer drauf rum gedroschen hast..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. November 2005)

hat er nicht, hats schon so gekauft


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. November 2005)

lol jetzt aber blos kein anti koxx gelaber.
Wenn man so krasse Sachen mit dem Rad macht braucht man sich nicht zu wundern das es bricht. Und das geile is das ein einfacher Unterbodenschutz aus Plastic das alles vermieden hätte.

Naja wer sich zu fein ist seinen Rahmen bei solchen aktionen zu schützen der soll danach auch bitte das Maul halten.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Und das geile is das ein einfacher Unterbodenschutz aus Plastic das alles vermieden



wo bekommt man denn so nen unterrohrschutz her??

Jan


----------



## Ray (4. November 2005)

der beste unterrohrschutz ist eine 3 kammer rolladenlamelle die du mit einem alten schlauch überziehst... das hält stürze aus einem meter auf ein rail stand und der gummi verhindert ein unkontrolliertes abrutschen...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> lol jetzt aber blos kein anti koxx gelaber.
> Wenn man so krasse Sachen mit dem Rad macht braucht man sich nicht zu wundern das es bricht.



Junge das ist ein Trial Rahmen von dem wir hier reden und kein 500g carbon CC Rahmen


----------



## TheBASStian (4. November 2005)

shit browser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (4. November 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> der beste unterrohrschutz ist eine 3 kammer rolladenlamelle die du mit einem alten schlauch überziehst... das hält stürze aus einem meter auf ein rail stand und der gummi verhindert ein unkontrolliertes abrutschen...



Hmmm...    klingt schon sinnvoll...
Also ich habe ne heftige Delle in meinem Unterrohr, der Rahmen hats vermutlich nur ausgehalten, weils ein Nicolai ist und dementsprechend dicke Wandstärken zum Einsatz kommen.
Aber son Schutz sieht halt einfach unästhetisch aus. Find ich.
Es sei denn, man integriert ihn optisch sehr geschickt, so dass es echt nicht auffällt.

Ach nee, moment mal, mit so nem Schutz mit Gummi kann ich meinen besten Trick, den Unterrohr-rail-grind, nicht mehr machen.


----------



## sensiminded (4. November 2005)

@kingpin: wie oft bist du denn mit dem unterrohr auf ein rail aufgeschlagen????


----------



## V!RUS (4. November 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> das trifft es wohl am genausten.
> 
> Aber haben wir dir nicht oft genug gesagt, bearbeite deinen Rahmen nicht mit einem 5kg Hammer, den davon wird er nu auch nciht schöner. naja nu haben wir den salat...



Es reicht ein kleiner Hammer... Ein gaaanz kleiner!


----------



## pEju (4. November 2005)

die mavic hardcore felge^^





ein santa...





eine fox 40...





rocky  ... 





intense m1...





& noch ein screem...


----------



## Levelboss (4. November 2005)

Das hier ist das *TRIAL*-forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pEju (4. November 2005)

huch sorry - ganz übersehn, trotzdem broken.   
dann trialt mal schon weiter


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. November 2005)

find die bilder trotzdem imposant^^ sonst gibts ja immer nur kaputte xtps zu sehen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. November 2005)

Ist alles Oldschool, wurde aber 100% durchgetrialt   
















26" Trial mit einem Carbonrahmen ?
Ja 1995-1998 wurde man dafür noch nicht in die Klapsmühle geschickt !


----------



## Schevron (7. November 2005)

wow. die gebrochene kurbel is ja mal arg. dh die bruchlinie is mal krass


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. November 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wow. die gebrochene kurbel is ja mal arg. dh die bruchlinie is mal krass



Tja, GT Kurbel, schon das zweite mal an der Stelle gebrochen    250 Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. November 2005)




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. November 2005)

try-all kurbel.........wie lange haste die??


----------



## Schevron (18. November 2005)

die montykurbel vom Sebo hats an fast der gleichen stelle bei der DM zerlegt


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> try-all kurbel.........wie lange haste die??



8 monate ,außerhalb der garantiezeit,ich hab den scheissdreck von den franzosen sooo satt,  5 monate garantie,sowas müsste man verbieten....was andres als materialfehler fällt mir da net mehr ein,mein schokofuß is der rechte,das gröbste bekommt also immer die rechte kurbel ab,is für mich unerklärlich,ganz ehrlich,is weder bei nem drop noch sonstwas passiert ,einfach mitm treter vor ner mauer angesprung und ab war der dreck,wenn man von tensile in letzter zeit net auch häufig bilder von gebrochnen kurbeln sehen würde wär das meine erste wahl,aber egal....anfangs war ich von der try-all auch begeistert,das alu is echt relativ hart und ich war fest davon überzeugt,dass die try-all hält,naja wurde man wiedermal eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. November 2005)

ja und, sind schon von so ziemlich jeder marke kurblen gebrochen


----------



## 525Rainer (18. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ja und, sind schon von so ziemlich jeder marke kurblen gebrochen



das heisst also endorfin baut gar keine kurbeln?


----------



## Bike Lane (18. November 2005)

sobald das produkt in deutschland verkauft wird hat es ein jahr garantie und ein jahr gewährleistung. also insgesamt 2 jahre. bei der garantie haftet der hersteller und bei der gewährleistung der händler. von daher kannst du eine neue kurbel beanstanden, solange du noch die rechnung hast.

edit: achja, ich kann nur profilekurbeln weiterempfehlen. die sind zwar aus stahl und können daher nicht so leicht brechen. die verbiegen sich erst, bevor sie brechen und falls es doch mal passieren sollte. es ist ja schließlich lebenslang garantie drauf für den erstkäufer.


----------



## Tretschwein (18. November 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> 8 monate ,außerhalb der garantiezeit,ich hab den scheissdreck von den franzosen sooo satt,  5 monate garantie,sowas müsste man verbieten....was andres als materialfehler fällt mir da net mehr ein,mein schokofuß is der rechte,das gröbste bekommt also immer die rechte kurbel ab,is für mich unerklärlich,ganz ehrlich,is weder bei nem drop noch sonstwas passiert ,einfach mitm treter vor ner mauer angesprung und ab war der dreck,wenn man von tensile in letzter zeit net auch häufig bilder von gebrochnen kurbeln sehen würde wär das meine erste wahl,aber egal....anfangs war ich von der try-all auch begeistert,das alu is echt relativ hart und ich war fest davon überzeugt,dass die try-all hält,naja wurde man wiedermal eines besseren belehrt




hm dazu:

mein schoko fuss ist auch der rechte, trotzdem hab ich immer nur linke kurbeln ausgeleiert oder links das tretlager abgebrochen...

denke mal das die gröbere kraft also eher auf den nicht schokofuss kommt. keine ahnung wieso.-..

jesbaby


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. November 2005)

Man landet mit dem nicht schoko Fuss bei allen aktionen(drops oder auch nur pedalkicks). Vielleicht is das mehr Belastung für den Kurbelarm als das reintreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. November 2005)

Meine Monty hat es auch innerhalb von 3 Monaten zerlegt. Hab auch keine Garantie bekommen weil mir gesagt wurde das es auf sowas keine Garantie gibt. Völliger Schwachsinn aber was soll man machen? Am besten man macht sich die Kurbeln selber    Und das die Try all Kurbeln Schrott sind würde ich nicht behaupten. Ich find 8 Monate für so eine Kurbel ist schon gut. Man muss das alles mal aus der Sicht des Materials sehn. Alu hält nicht ewig! Die meisten Brüche kommen einfach nur von der Ermüdung des Materials bzw. Gefügefehler. Und bei so einer Kurbeln würd ich den Bruch noch nicht mal auf einen Konstruktionfehler schieben weil ich sagen muss das die Try all schon ziemlich massiv ist. Ist halt alles nur Alu und kein Stahl und das hält halt net ewig.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. November 2005)

ich hab mein ACS gekillt. Naja, hat 2 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Benzman22 (20. November 2005)

ich fahr auch die tra all kurbel. hab schon beim ersten betrachten gesehen das die kurbel vorne am isis falsch dimensioniert ist. koxx macht sicherlich den fehler das sie nur einen fahrer die prototypen fahren lassen. /(vince)/ wenn die kurbel bei dem ein jahr hält kommt sie in den verkauf. die lasten können zwar simuliert werden, in der realität siehts aber meistens anders aus.............

PS: was sollte der ENDORFIN Spruch


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. November 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> . koxx macht sicherlich den fehler das sie nur einen fahrer die prototypen fahren lassen. /(vince)/ wenn die kurbel bei dem ein jahr hält kommt sie in den verkauf. die lasten können zwar simuliert werden, in der realität siehts aber meistens anders aus.............
> 
> PS: was sollte der ENDORFIN Spruch




Stimmt nicht. Der Hösel hatte die Kurbel auch schon ein Stück lang bevor sie in den Verkauf gekommen ist, also zum Testen . Und die anderen Koxxteamfahrer sprich Ros,Vinco,Belay usw. haben die bestimmt auch schon davor zum testen gehabt. Das das in der Realität anders aussieht gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. November 2005)

so hab nu auch mal was kaputt gegriegt!! *stolz sein*

mein Monty Ritzel!!

naja und jetzt geht gar nix mehr


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. November 2005)

so leude wusst net wo ichs sonst hinschreiben sollte,und da es in den letzten posts eh um ne try-all kurbel geht passt die frage hier noch am besten...

an alle leude mit ner try-all kurbel UND nem try-all innenlager....

ises bei einigen von euch auch so,dass die kurbel net komplett auf die isis-aufnahme vom lager geht?

also bei meiner neuen kurbel is locker nochn halber cm von dem isis-vielzahn-zeug vom innenlager zu sehen,also nicht die grüne hülse oder so,sondern das wo die kurbel druff kommt und meiner meinung auch komplett drauf müsste,so dass quasi die aufnahme zusehen ist und weiter bekomm ichs aber net drauf,also der hebel von meinem 8ter inbus sollte in der regel groß groß genug sein um ne kurbel komplett aufs lager zu befördern und weitere gegenstände um den hebel zu verlängern wollt ich meinem bike net antun,da geht nix mehr,also bei wems auch so is,raus mit der sprache!  

auch wenns bei keinem so sein sollte,wird dadurch die stabiliät von kurbel bzw lager beeinträchtigt?,weil ja immerhin gute 5mm vom lager nicht genutzt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (22. November 2005)

is bei mir auch so, hab aber eher dass problem, dasses sich recht schnell lockert und ichs wieder festknallen muss. scheint aber mehreren so zu gehen.


----------



## roborider (22. November 2005)

Mitn Brenner oder Heissluftfön die Kurbel warm machen und dann mit nem Gummihammer festkloppen...
Meint zumindest der örtliche Bikeladen (hatte ähnliches Prob)


----------



## Monty98 (22. November 2005)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Mitn Brenner oder Heissluftfön die Kurbel warm machen und dann mit nem Gummihammer festkloppen...
> Meint zumindest der örtliche Bikeladen (hatte ähnliches Prob)



wieso mit dem hammer? reichts net wenn man mehr hinein schrauben probiert?


----------



## misanthropia (23. November 2005)

also wenn die kurbelaufnahme komplett in der kurbel drin steckt kannst eh nichts machen. das musst du irgenwie kontrollieren. da nützt kein ziehen wenn das nicht weiter rein geht, machst dir eher die kurbel kaputt bzw die schraube. wenn das so hält wird das schon so richtig sein, oder die ingeneure sind bald arbeitslos


----------



## Monty98 (30. November 2005)

derzeitiger Zustand meines Bikes:

linker hinterer Bremskolben rinnt.
hinteres laufrad hat einen achter.
rechtes pedallager kracht.
eno geht regelmäßig durch.
steuersatz hat nun ein alter von 10 (!!!) jahren erreicht.
bei zwei meiner coustbelege ist ein stück rausgebrochen.
und -  zu guter letzt

*riss im Vorbau* beim nächtlichen bremseneinstellen bemerkt   

tjo. also ich würd sagen für 50 gehts komplettbike raus*     








*natürlich nur ein scherz

edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fährt den vorbau wer? wenn ja, wie fährt sich der? denn der is laut trialmarkt 10mm länger als echo, monty oder tryall.


----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

mein eno ist in der letzten woche auch ungewöhnlich oft durchgerutscht, kann das am wetter liegen? also alleine heute bestimmt 10 mal, und ich hatte schon monate lang nix


----------



## Monty98 (30. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> mein eno ist in der letzten woche auch ungewöhnlich oft durchgerutscht, kann das am wetter liegen? also alleine heute bestimmt 10 mal, und ich hatte schon monate lang nix



liegt ziemlich sicher am wetter (soll ja bei chrissis auch so sein), aber ich red mich no drauf hinaus das er erst knappe 3 wochen alt is


----------



## Scr4t (30. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> mein eno ist in der letzten woche auch ungewöhnlich oft durchgerutscht, kann das am wetter liegen? also alleine heute bestimmt 10 mal, und ich hatte schon monate lang nix



also meine hält ohne probs, war heute fahren und rutscht nichts...

aber k heute hatten wir in Berlin warme 4-5° und alles war trocken   

vllt ändert sich das wenns kälter wird?!


----------



## isah (30. November 2005)

wir hatten 0 bis -5°C


----------



## Bike Lane (30. November 2005)

mach den eno auf und entfette die sperrklinken. die sind beim eno leider mit fett und nicht mit öl zugekleistert. das fett wird sehr zäh wenn es kalt wird. deswegen benutzt blos finsih line cross country wet. das ist das beste öl, was man sich in den freilauf reinhauen kann. schön dünnflüssig, bleibt trotzdem sehr gut am metall haften und hat eine sehr gute schmierleistung (will nicht heißen, dass der freilauf durchrutscht sondern der verschleiss gemindert wird). außerdem erwärmt es sich leichter als das fett, was so ziemlich eine identische leistung bringt wie bei normalen wetter, allerdings abzüge muss man immer machen, ist leider so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (1. Dezember 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ich fahre den, bin bestenz zufrieden! wegen meiner grösse wollt ich das längste steilste teil was es an vorbauten zu kaufen gibt haben und bin letztendlich bei dem gelandet, hat meinem rücken sehr gut getan! kannich nur weiterempfehlen, bis jetz nichtz dran auszusetzen gehabt, bin allerdings auch nich der extremste materialbeansprucher.. ansonsten   mfg->jem


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Dezember 2005)

fast broken!!

KlickM!ch


ne monty standart gabel von nem 219alp!


----------



## isah (2. Dezember 2005)

wie ist das passiert? coust?


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Dezember 2005)

ich vermute vom Vorderradhüpfen! (warscheinlich der hauptgrund)

bzw. vom sidehop (da is es dann endgültig verreckt)

habe nen sidehop gemacht! wo ich mit dem vorderrad oben war ging die gabel plötzlich "butterweich" nach hinten! 
(also so wie auf dem Bild also richtung rahmen)

ich konnte dann grad noch so das hinterrad voll hochziehen!

sonst häts mich warscheinlich vorwärts übern lenker!    


aber so schlimm vllt gar nich mit der gabel!^^

will eigentlich eh n neus bike!!   


warscheinlich des ZOO!06 CLS Python


----------



## Lünerider (2. Dezember 2005)

Hab zwa leider kein Bild, aber mir is ma mein Innenlager rausgebrochen   
War ganz schön aufwändig die andere Hälfte da raus zu holen (ging nur mit nem Gasbrenner wegen dem Schrauben-Kleber)!!!


----------



## V!RUS (2. Dezember 2005)

Wie kann sowas passieren?  Wenn du ihrendwo dranknallst und sich auf die dauer ein Riss oder so bildet, dann kann ich das ja noch gut verstehen, aber dass die Gabel so wegbiegt, ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass das geht.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Dezember 2005)

das is jetzt passiert!

bin gerade nochmal vorsichtig gefahren (1ep hoch und runter)


und *ggrrgg* hat ich mein lenker in der hand!^^


----------



## V!RUS (2. Dezember 2005)

Was machst du alles fürn Schei$?


----------



## esgey (6. Dezember 2005)

Supi, hier darf man also damit angeben welche Teile man so alles schon kaputt gemacht hat!   

Also: *tieflufthol*

In den letzten fünf Jahren : 9 Lenker

darunter: Monty X-Lite 98 Standard(hat aber auch 4 Jahre gehalten), 
nen ähnlicher von Megamo(fast ein Jahr), 2 Azonics(beide jeweils weniger als 6 Monate), den komischen geschweissten Amoeba Lenker(3Wochen   ) und noch einige weniger namhafte Lenkerchen.

Monty X-Lite Kurbel links (Schokoladenfuss) und nen paar Freilaufritzel(seitdem nen ACS drauf-> hält schon fast 3 Jahre).

Ketten: soviel Finger hab ich nicht.   

Rahmen: Cannondale Trial Martin Ashton replica(am Monostay Antriebsseite)
            nen Hawk Dual Slalom Rahmen(Antriebsseite, Schweissnaht der Sitzstrebe zum Sattelrohr)
            Rocky Mountain DH-Race 98 Schwinge und Hauprahmendreieck (oberhalb des Tretlagers)
             desweiteren bewege ich mein Monty X-Lite schon seit ca 3 Jahren mit einem Riss am unteren Gusset, welcher sich inzwischen zu einem Vierender weiterentwickelt hat, ca 1/3 des Unterrohres ist de facto nicht mehr angeschweisst.(Ja! ich bin lebensmüde und Ja! ich suche nach Ersatz)

Diverse FAG-Innenlager(und ich kaufs trotzdem immer wieder weil bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis).

Linker Flansch meiner Tune-Nabe (32-Loch, radial, sehr viel Speichenspannung und nen Autounfall [gerissen ists aber erst als es mal allein in der Kälte stand])   

BigFork-Stahl-Starrgabeln 2 Stück(bogen sich so mich nichts dich nichts einfach nach vorne -> Lowrider)

Diverse CC-Felgen die plötzlich einfach nur noch nen Kartoffelchip waren.(tauscht nach spätestens fünf Jahren eure Alu-Felgen aus-> Alu-Halbwertszeit)

Shimano Freiläufe und Achsen der supertollen Parallax-Naben(etliche)

Sättel: 5 Stück, immer die rechte Strebe gebrochen;

So ich glaub das wars erstmal, wenn mir noch was einfällt....

Greetz

dit: ach ja, Monty X-Hydra 219 (selbe Stelle wie mein X-Lite)
@dit2: Und falls jemand auf die Idee kommt nen starres 12er BMX-Ritzel aufs Monty zu ziehen: lasst es sein, das Gewinde ist kürzer, nach nen paar mal reintreten rotiert das Ritzel auf der Nabe   

keine Sorge, das kann noch nicht alles gewesen sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (6. Dezember 2005)

wieso gehen die sättel kaputt


----------



## trialsrider (6. Dezember 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wieso gehen die sättel kaputt


 

was sind sättel??


----------



## jockie (6. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> was sind sättel??


Die schützen die Zwischenleitung der HS33 und einen Teil des Oberrohrs bei der Unterart Limbo-Trial vor der herabfallenden Stange.


----------



## V!RUS (6. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> was sind sättel??



Du kennst doch die Kinder und die anderen auf der Straße. Die fragen doch immer so "Ey, warum hast du keinen Stuhl / Sessel o.ä."

Damit meinen die dann diese sogenannten "Sättel".


----------



## esgey (7. Dezember 2005)

LOL

Nett ist auch, wenn die Abkömmlinge gewisser deutscher Staatsbürger türkischer Abstammung nett nach deinem Sofa fragen!

Standardantwort: "Zu hause vorm Fernseher!" oder was auch extrem kreativ ist: "Hau ab!" bzw. mit bildungspädagogischem Anspruch: "Geh in dein ..."

Nee, mal im Ernst, habt ihr noch nie diese komischen Fortbewegungsmittel mit Eierraspel gesehen? Selbige wird hierzulande unter dem Fachterminus "Sattel" verkauft.

Da ich noch nen DH-Bike, diverse Dirtschlampen und ne Sackfeile hatte/habe bin ich schon in den Genuss gekommen diese doch relativ hinderlichen Sitzangelegenheiten mal im realen Leben zu testen.

;-)

Dünn-tschüss!


----------



## Monty98 (7. Dezember 2005)

Tretlager Achse gerbochen.  

@raimund: hastn krapfn erwischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (9. Dezember 2005)

(sorry der link geht anscheinend nur bei mir. es kommt gleich ein neuer)
glück gehabt. nix passiert und ersatz is unterwegs


----------



## Scr4t (9. Dezember 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> glück gehabt. nix passiert und ersatz is unterwegs



wir sehen nichts / Link geht nicht


----------



## Monty98 (9. Dezember 2005)

danke fürs melden

hier is es


----------



## Scr4t (10. Dezember 2005)

ach ja VierKant... mein VP hat 2 Monate gehalten... 
dann war ein fetter riß auf drei von vier seiten und die kurbel 
hing schief, woraufhin ich es nicht mehr benutzt habe...   

Momentan hält das VIZ! ISIS sehr gut   

WObei das auch dem TryAll baugleich sein soll und dieses wiedrum einen
 schlechten ruf hat


----------



## esgey (10. Dezember 2005)

Einfach nen FAG Lager nehmen! Die kosten 10 und brechen einmal im Jahr.

Das finde ich echt preiswert. Ausserdem haben die Plasteschalen(knacken nicht!!!) und Industrielager(wenn ich mich nicht irre).

Greetz


----------



## tinitram (17. Dezember 2005)

Bericht der letzten 2 Tage:

ein Kurbel-Bruch
ein Kettenriss
ne Gabel

und nur einen Platten, und den hatte ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht    
(Michelin Hot rulez   )


----------



## Levelboss (17. Dezember 2005)

Ist das eine Zoo Gabel?


----------



## tinitram (17. Dezember 2005)

war sie mal


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Dezember 2005)

ihr seit echt krass


----------



## V!RUS (17. Dezember 2005)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> war sie mal



Nun ist sie ein platzsparender, zweiteiliger Bausatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Dezember 2005)

Irgendwie brechen die Montykurbeln bei allen an der gleichen Stelle. Ich vertrau den Teilen net mehr.


----------



## jockie (17. Dezember 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist sie ein platzsparender, zweiteiliger Bausatz!


Genau...womit wir wieder beim Thema "Revell" wären.

...oder man baut sie um, zu 'nem sehr teuren Zentrierständer.


----------



## V!RUS (17. Dezember 2005)

Auja, oder Fahrradständer  

Da freut man sich ja, wenn man seine Gabel gebrochen hat!


----------



## Monty98 (21. Januar 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ein vid vom sturz is auch vorhanden



hierist ein vid vom sturz. man geht unten auf "Free" dann wartet man ein paar sekunden und dann den code eingebn. keine angst.. es lohnt sich 

viel vergnügen.



edit: ich depp, es gibt ja den new vid thread


----------



## Monty-rider (21. Januar 2006)

Also mir ist erst vor kurzem mein lenker beim 360 abgerissen. War nen sehr eigenartiges Gefühl meine Hand auf einmal neben mir zu haben, war auch recht peinlich da es vor ner Menge von Leuten passiert ist. Leider musste ich dann och noch nen paar Kilometer heimschieben und alles Bergauf. Hier ma die pics:


----------



## Monty-rider (23. Januar 2006)

Hier noch nen paar mehr:


----------



## Monty-rider (23. Januar 2006)

Hier der Rest:   








Als bis die Tage


----------



## sensiminded (23. Januar 2006)

Monty-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch nen paar mehr:



zwickt dein tanga nicht ein wenig beim trialen


----------



## Monty-rider (7. Februar 2006)

Nö tut er nicht is ja nich meiner aber is ja egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (7. Februar 2006)

@ Monty-Rider

bist du da etwas auf den Hebel geknallt???

Falls ja: 

Merken: Hebel nur so fest wie nötig anziehen. Beim aufprall ist er dann locker genug um sich zu verdrehen.


----------



## atom-dragon (8. Februar 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> @ Monty-Rider
> 
> bist du da etwas auf den Hebel geknallt???
> 
> ...



Wen einer das Handbuch liest wüste man das!


----------



## Monty-rider (13. Februar 2006)

kommt vor


----------



## Monty-rider (13. Februar 2006)

Nö, bin nur irgent wie am Hebel mitm Handschuh häng geblieben und dan war er ab. Ich wette, bald komm neue pics von mir. als bis die tage


----------



## -|nS5|- (19. Februar 2006)

So ... Nach stundenlangen lachen ..und feiren ...über diesen rahmen bruch ... wollt ich das euch auch mal zeigen ....  

war ehr lustig als traurig  ...und neuer rahmn is auch schon da ... ;-)


----------



## roborider (3. März 2006)

Try All Lenker:

Bild1
Bild2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (4. März 2006)

Monty-rider schrieb:
			
		

> kommt vor




löbau (xc) grüsst görlitz (trial)


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

hihi...die leichtbaufreaks--....
und dann wundern wenn alles kaputt geht...alukurbeln,vierkantinnenlager,die wandstärken von den rahmen....
mehr als lächerlich sowas überhaupt für so nen einsatzzweck zu bauen und dann dazu noch die preise bei der verarbeitungsqualität(montyschweissnähte, und verarbeitung...den lack kannst fast mit den fingernägeln abkratzen....)
so leicht wie ihr die räderham wollt is das kein wunder das es da zum teil kaum garantie mehr drauf gibt oder nen halbes jahr....


----------



## ph1L (7. März 2006)

ja wenn man die richtigen Parts kauft ist das Rad leicht und hällt.
Ist ja auch beim ernsthaften DH Racing so.

Aber ich glaube du willst hier einfach provozieren, also mach hier nicht
das eh schon "winterliche" Forumklima vollends kaputt und verzieh oder bessere dich.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> hihi...die leichtbaufreaks--....
> und dann wundern wenn alles kaputt geht...alukurbeln,vierkantinnenlager,die wandstärken von den rahmen....
> mehr als lächerlich sowas überhaupt für so nen einsatzzweck zu bauen und dann dazu noch die preise bei der verarbeitungsqualität(montyschweissnähte, und verarbeitung...den lack kannst fast mit den fingernägeln abkratzen....)
> so leicht wie ihr die räderham wollt is das kein wunder das es da zum teil kaum garantie mehr drauf gibt oder nen halbes jahr....



jaa man! du bist es! gib es uns so richtig! wir brauchen es! wir können nichts! du kannst alles! OLÉ  

Jan


----------



## sensiminded (7. März 2006)

das liegt vielleicht noch am chris king freilaufkörper trauma


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

wo ist eigentlich der rest von sarah  ?


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2006)

hi hier mal nen bild von nem Latexschlauch. Bin von nem schrägen stein runter geruscht und da hat sich der schlauch irgentwie zw. felgenflanke und mantel gedrängt .


----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. März 2006)

servus,
kurze frage an die spezies hier. würde mir gerne die 28er echo pure gabel, des aussehens wegens , an mein mtb schrauben. habe hier ein paar bilder von gebrochenen exemplaren gesehen, was mich verunsichert, da ich keine lust habe andauern das teil auf beschädigung zu prüfen. konkrete frage: hält das teil bei normaler fahrweise ewig ? mache keine wilden sachen. höchstens mal treppen runter oder kleine sprünge. bei den leichtbaugabeln von kinesis oder steinbach fühle ich mich nicht so sicher ,deswegen dacht ich mir wenn die jungen wilden das teil für tauglich befinden, verlasse ich mich drauf. danke schon mal

gruß 

thomas


----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. März 2006)

komando zurück, habe gesehen , die gibt es nur noch "disk only"


----------



## Hiro (30. März 2006)

Was suchts Du denn für eine ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. März 2006)

ich habe mich in meinem ersten post vertippt. ich meinte die 26" echo pure gabel und keine 28er , sorry. nur die gibt es wohl nicht mehr mit canti- sockeln. was ich aber gesehen habe, könnte mich evtl. von meinem low-tech- canti-wahn wegbringen. die hifi mit dem gefrästem kopf sieht ja so unverschämt geil aus. ist aber schon ein bissi schwer und mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen, was die notwendige stabilität angeht. ich stürze mich halt nicht von irgendwelchen 2m hohen hindernissen und lande dann noch mit dem vorderrad zuerst. ne ne ne . aber wundereschön ist sie, keine frage


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (31. März 2006)

mir sind zwei schrauben in der 4-punkt aufnahme abgebrochen und ein gewinde ist kaputt . mein kumpel und ich dachten uns, die schrauben rauszuboren und neue gewinde reindrehen. dazu müssen wir auch noch von den echoschellen die löcher etwas größer machen. muss da noch etwas ganz dringend beachtet werden? oder gibt es da noch eine einfachere lösung?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. März 2006)

SchwarzA PetA schrieb:
			
		

> mir sind zwei schrauben in der 4-punkt aufnahme abgebrochen und ein gewinde ist kaputt . mein kumpel und ich dachten uns, die schrauben rauszuboren und neue gewinde reindrehen. dazu müssen wir auch noch von den echoschellen die löcher etwas größer machen. muss da noch etwas ganz dringend beachtet werden? oder gibt es da noch eine einfachere lösung?




zu einem Schlosser gehen, und M5 Helicoil Hülsen einsetzen lassen. Kostet zwar nicht weniger, hält aber viel besser und man muss die Schellen nicht aufbohren.


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. März 2006)

Bei meinem Pure habe ich die oberen 2 Schrauben auf M6 aufgebohrt und dementsprechend auch die Schelen größer gemacht. Hält super!


----------



## locdog (31. März 2006)

oder dan mit silberloht material auftragen und dann neues gwinde drehen


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (31. März 2006)

die helicoil methode is super!

bei mir ist inzwischen die komplette 4 punkt aufnahme mit helicoils versehen.
meiner meinung nach kann man die schrauben dann auch noch etwas fester ziehen, da die helicoil-dinger ja schließlich aus stahl sind. 
des kann man auch in nem bikeladen machen lassen, vorausgesetzt die haben das werkzeug dafür.

ciao luke


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (31. März 2006)

hab noch nie von diesen helicoils gehört. hört sich ja wirklich interessant an aber wenn das zu teuer wird dann gehe ich eher nach trialmaniax methode.


----------



## Scr4t (1. April 2006)

bei mir wird die obere schraube vom Bashguard vom HELICOIL-Gewinde gehalten.

Hält wunderbar und die stelle ist ja alles andere als unbelastet...


----------



## GrauerPanther (17. April 2006)

Yope, ich hab grad ne Serie. Erste der Lenker:





Von der gerissenen Kette hab ich gar nich erst n Photo gemacht.
Und heute das:




 

Wat n Glück, dass ich mir diese Woche eh n neues Rad fertig machen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. April 2006)

sieht gefährlich aus! hoffe mal dir is nix passiert!


----------



## Benjy (18. April 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Yope, ich hab grad ne Serie. Erste der Lenker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


äh... so ne ekelhafte kinesis hatte ich auch mal dran... hat bei mir grade mal 1,5 monate gehalten^^


----------



## GrauerPanther (18. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> sieht gefährlich aus! hoffe mal dir is nix passiert!



Nee, bin komischerweise beide Male glimpflich davongekommen.
Der Kettenriss war auch quasi mit Ansagen: "Mann, jetzt fehlt mir
nur noch, dass mir die Kette reißt" 10min später hat sie's getan  

@Benjy: Meine hat 3 Jahre gehalten. Hab' aber auch in letzter Zeit
erst angefangen richtig anzutippen und mich mit dem Vorderrad
einzuhaken. Mal seh'n wie lang die nächste hält.


----------



## trialsrider (18. April 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, bin komischerweise beide Male glimpflich davongekommen.
> Der Kettenriss war auch quasi mit Ansagen: "Mann, jetzt fehlt mir
> nur noch, dass mir die Kette reißt" 10min später hat sie's getan
> 
> ...




Eine Syntace Gabel muss her!


----------



## Benjy (19. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Syntace Gabel muss her!


klar... passt auch ganz gut zu meinem rahmen so... aber die kostet doch so bisschen mehr geld oder?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. April 2006)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> aber die kostet doch so bisschen mehr geld oder?



dafür bekommst du aber auch nen anständigen gegenwert. und jetz: kaufen, marsch marsch! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. April 2006)

Hallo, vorhin ist nem freund der Bremsgriff gebrochen beim normalem fahren und ganz normalen bremsen, der bremsgriff hatte auch vorher keine großartigen stürze hinter sich ! denkt ihr da geht noch was auf garantie ? 
hier die pics:














mfg. Fabian


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. April 2006)

pics funzen nich!


----------



## isah (24. April 2006)

btw, ist mir auch passiert.. hohl dir nen '04 hebel bei ebay..


----------



## Schevron (24. April 2006)

scheint ja, als ob die 05er hebel da gerne brechen =)


----------



## trialsrider (24. April 2006)

hm ich mag meinen 05er Hebel und deshalb hält der auch noch gaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaaaaaange!


----------



## Levelboss (1. Mai 2006)




----------



## Schlingsi (1. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> hm ich mag meinen 05er Hebel und deshalb hält der auch noch gaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaaaaaange!



jau meine 05er hat richtig gut gehalten... man muss halt nur wissen wie man an so einer bremse zieht!


----------



## sensiminded (1. Mai 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

>



das sind doch die neuen felgen mit denen man nen besseren gripp an den kanten haben soll


----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> das sind doch die neuen felgen mit denen man nen besseren gripp an den kanten haben soll




puuuh und ich dacht schon die wäre kaputt...wäre doof weil
genau die fahre ich ja....


----------



## koxxrider (1. Mai 2006)

wo bekommt man die so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. Mai 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man die so?



Die kannst du bei mir kaufen. Für nur lächerliche 399,- schick ich dir so eine sonderanfertigung zu 

Bei interesse -> PM


----------



## curry4king (5. Mai 2006)

war vom Stromkasten


----------



## V!RUS (6. Mai 2006)

Ist das normal, dass gerade da ein Lenker bricht?  

Hoffe mal, dass nichts passiert ist... Sicher kein schönes Gefühl auf einmal einen halben Lenker in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## trialsrider (6. Mai 2006)

LOL! so wie das bild aussieht ist der Fahrer auf den Stromkasten gesprungen
und dieser hat dem dann mal nen kräftigen Schlag verpasst...
Fahrer tot die letzten Reste liegen im Hintergrund des bildes!


----------



## curry4king (6. Mai 2006)

XD schöne terorie aber is nichts bei passiert

son scheiß die bremse wurd grad vor ner halben stunde entlüftet 

und dann muss des ausgerechnet da reißen XD


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. Mai 2006)

Wie es aussieht hattest du noch den alten Monty lenker...die sind alle an der stelle gebrochen... der eine Version neuer (gabs auch nur noch in schwarz) der hat 1000  Jahre gehalten...


----------



## curry4king (6. Mai 2006)

ok danke dann weiß ich wenigstens warum des gerissen is


----------



## Scr4t (6. Mai 2006)

wo bleibt das pic von der heutigen Berlin session? ^^


----------



## Scr4t (10. Mai 2006)

heute beim flexen entdeckt:






Meint ihr damit kann ich noch fahren bis die neuen da sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (10. Mai 2006)

hat bei mir genau gleich ausgesehn
wenn du probierst die backings vom Belag zu kriegen wirst du merken das du mit dem belag noch fahren kannst. der kleber hält bombenfest.


----------



## Levelboss (10. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr damit kann ich noch fahren bis die neuen da sind?


Würd ich nicht riskieren. Abreißender Bremsbelag kann sehr böse weh tun.


----------



## Scr4t (10. Mai 2006)

neue sind schon aufm weg aus Frankreich 

Der Michel meinte das es neue gibt:






werde dann mal berichten wie die so sind. bzw. ob da überhaupt nen unterschied ist.


----------



## neutron_2000 (11. Mai 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> btw, ist mir auch passiert.. hohl dir nen '04 hebel bei ebay..



is mir mit nem 04er hebel an der selben stelle auch schon passiert...


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

mir ist heute mein 760mm BT Lenker gebrochen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Mai 2006)

ach du ********. wie alt? wobei? an welcher stelle? bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. Mai 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist heute mein 760mm BT Lenker gebrochen.



 komisch ich fühle mich irgendwie bestätigt!  
Man werfe einen Blick in den Erfahrungen Thread!...
Da hat mir meine Intuition vlt den Arsch(kopf) gerettet!


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

Hab den Lenker, seit September 05 gefahren, und er hatte auch keine außergewöhnlichen Belastungen zu tragen. Wer mich kennt, weiß das ich nicht der kräftigste bin. Wie die Cousts halt. Der Lenker ist nicht an der Klemmung gebrochen, sondern an der Stelle wo er so komisch gebogen ist. Ist bei nem 7 Paletten Tipper passiert.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

achso, Bilder gibts leider nicht, weil ich den schon eingeschickt habe.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub jeder hat schonma nen gebrochenen lenker gesehen... Wer nicht

www.google.de

=)


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

is euch der Lenker schonmal gebrochen?


----------



## Monty98 (18. Mai 2006)

JA!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144213


----------



## 8Storm (18. Mai 2006)

Und dabei Habe ich diesen Rahmen auch so geliebt.  -.-

Naja bis auf das hinten Keine Steckachse Gepasst hat naja wofür gibt es den grosse Bohrer und einfalsreichtum!!!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

ups, das wars, @Monty 98: nene, ich mein den BT Lenker, ob der schonmal geschrottet wurde.


----------



## Hiro (19. Mai 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> ups, das wars, @Monty 98: nene, ich mein den BT Lenker, ob der schonmal geschrottet wurde.




Ich glaube es ist wohl jeder Lenker schon mal gebrochen.  Warum ist das so eine Sensation wenn da auch ein BT Lenker bricht?


----------



## isah (19. Mai 2006)

> Hab den Lenker, *seit September 05 gefahren*, und er hatte auch *keine außergewöhnlichen Belastungen zu tragen*. Wer mich kennt, weiß das ich nicht der kräftigste bin. Wie die Cousts halt. *Der Lenker ist nicht an der Klemmung gebrochen, sondern an der Stelle wo er so komisch gebogen ist.* Ist bei nem *7 Paletten Tipper passiert.*



sensation genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Mai 2006)

es ist so ne sensation, weil es halt BT ist. Nicht Koxx nicht Monty, sondern BT und die Teile kamen mir bisher immer besser verarbeitet vor als die anderen. Wobei Monty auch ne schöne Qualität hat.


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Mai 2006)

.... nich wehgetan, nich gestürzt - habs beim heimfahren gemerkt, weil die kette komisch geflext hat


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Mai 2006)




----------



## koxxrider (24. Juni 2006)

[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

bin voll mi dem arsch auf einen stein geknallt. auuuuuuuaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdog (24. Juni 2006)

wie alt war der vorbau ?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. Juni 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is bei mir a passiert,sah haargenau so aus....


----------



## koxxrider (25. Juni 2006)

hab ich letztes jahr im september beim jan neu gekauft.


----------



## trial-king (25. Juni 2006)

Syntace Lenker VRO System, galt als unzerbrechlich

Aber ihr ist der beweis das nichts Perfekt ist!!!

www.trial-king.de


MFG

Timo

Ps: Video runter laden lohnt sich


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juni 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> Syntace Lenker VRO System, galt als unzerbrechlich
> 
> Aber ihr ist der beweis das nichts Perfekt ist!!!
> 
> ...



Habe Dein tolles Vid gesaugt, und muss sagen setzt Dir mal einen Helm auf, aber das ist bestimmt uncool nee ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (25. Juni 2006)

Willst du provozieren???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juni 2006)

Mador schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du provozieren???


 redet jemand mit Dir ?

Nein ! also bitte.


----------



## trial-king (25. Juni 2006)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Dein tolles Vid gesaugt, und muss sagen setzt Dir mal einen Helm auf, aber das ist bestimmt uncool nee ?



Hi,

erstmal danke fürs video runter laden. Wie fandest du es???

Helm würde ich gerne anziehen, wenn ich damals einen gehabt hätte. Hab mir gleich nach dem Video einen gekauft! Vorher ging nicht weil ich keine Kohle hatte. 

MFG

Timo                                     www.trial-king.de


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Juni 2006)

Hi

Das klingt doch gut mit dem Helm, Deine fahrerei finde ich sehr gut 
Du bist 18 da kannste noch was werden, wenn Du am Ball bleibst.

Sehe das mal so, als guter Fahrer bist Du vielen ein Vorbild, und wenn die Dich ohne Helm sehen, fahren die auch ohne.
Und das ist dann nicht gut.
Aber Du sagst ja das Du jetzt auch mit Helm unterwegs bist, also nichts für ungut.


----------



## trial-king (26. Juni 2006)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Das klingt doch gut mit dem Helm, Deine fahrerei finde ich sehr gut
> Du bist 18 da kannste noch was werden, wenn Du am Ball bleibst.
> ...



Hi, 

danke für das kompliemt, dass hört man gerne . Also wenn der Bandscheiben-vorfall endlich verheilt, fahre ich nur noch mit Helm. Denn der baumelt schon am Lenker .


MFG

Timo                                 www.trial-king.de video runter laden 
                                       leider ohne helm, also keine vorbild funktion


----------



## funky^jAY (26. Juni 2006)

wie isn das passiert mit deinem bandscheibenvorfall?
kommts durchs trialen?

hab nämlich auch probs mitm rücken, und da ist ne bandscheibe dehydriert wie jetzt festgestellt wurde, muskeln verkürzt und bla...ist wohl auch kurz vor nem vorfall wenn ich nix mache...muß jetzt immer krankengymnastik machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (26. Juni 2006)

Is' vielleicht der falsche Thread, aber mich tät ja auch interessieren, wie viele der Leute hier schon nen Bandscheibenvorfall hatten, wie's gekommen is und wer noch fahrn kann. Hatte vorn paar Jahren auch einen.


----------



## GrauerPanther (26. Juni 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ...muß jetzt immer krankengymnastik machen



Das is das einzige was wirklich hilft. Und natürlich vorsichtig sein. Nich mehr alles ausm Rücken heben und dem Rücken mal ne Pause gönnen, wenn er signalisiert, dass er nich mehr kann.


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2006)

ja mein ruecken tut auch ab und zu weh - kann also in ein paar monaten drauf antworten 
wie kann man dem vorbeugen, so en ruecken-haltungstraining hab ich schon gemacht-is fuern ar...


----------



## trial-king (26. Juni 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> wie isn das passiert mit deinem bandscheibenvorfall?
> kommts durchs trialen?
> 
> hab nämlich auch probs mitm rücken, und da ist ne bandscheibe dehydriert wie jetzt festgestellt wurde, muskeln verkürzt und bla...ist wohl auch kurz vor nem vorfall wenn ich nix mache...muß jetzt immer krankengymnastik machen




Hey, 

wenn ich du wäre, würde ich zur kg gehen, und mit ihm darüber reden, der kann dir tips geben. Und schon viel bauchmusekl trianing, dass hat mir sehr geholfen, du brauchst nämliche eine sehr gute rumpfstabiliesation


also ich bin jetzt langsam wieder am fahren, also ich muss mich jetzt drauf konzentrieren, die ganze zeit beckenboden ( bestimmte bauchmusekeln) anzuspannen. Und ich muss ausgleichsübungen machen, zum bsp absichtlich ins hohlkreuz gehen, um die bandscheibe wieder in die mitte zurücken. Ich bin zurzeit in einer Reha, da lernt allerei über richtiges trialen. Therapeuten unterstützen mich, dass ich wieder Biken kann. Seid nen halben Jahr habe ich den mist an der Backe....

Und jetzt wird es Zeit, dass ich mich wieder an die alte form kämpfe 


MFG

Timo                               www.trial-king.de


----------



## GrauerPanther (26. Juni 2006)

Zum Thema Gymnastik: Lasst euch von nem Experten beraten und fragt lieber einen mehr, um verschiedenen Meinungen zu hören. Viele Übungen, die man so kennt, um Muskeln zu trainieren bzw. aufzubauen sind nicht besonders schonend für den Rücken. Ein gesunder Rücken steckt das evtl. noch weg aber wenn ihr eh schon ne geschädigte Bandscheibe habt, solltet ihr kein Risiko eingehen. Also kein blinder Aktionismus.

Die Übungen, die ich in der Reha von den Krankengymnastinnen gelernt hab kannte ich vorher alle nich und hätte nich gedacht, das die was nützen. Wurde aber eines besseren belehrt. Auch wenn sich manche Veränderungen etwas langsamer einstellen.


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2006)

@GrauerPanther
zahlt sone reha die krkasse zum vorbeugen eines bandscheibenvorfalls oder erst wenns zu "spaet" ist?


----------



## GrauerPanther (26. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @GrauerPanther
> zahlt sone reha die krkasse zum vorbeugen eines bandscheibenvorfalls oder erst wenns zu "spaet" ist?



Bei mir was's hinterher  
Ich schätze, dass Krankengymnastik (Physiotherapie) bei der heutigen Kassenlage (im doppelten Sinne  )  nich bezahlt wird, wenn Du nich schon n Rückenschaden hast. Aber ich würd's auf jeden Fall mal probiern. Wenn die Gefahr eines Rückenschadens besteht kann Dein Arzt das vielleicht einfach verordnen. Momentan gibt's aber glaub ich (weiss nich ob ich da auf dem neusten Stand bin) maximal 2 x 6 Behandlungen verschrieben. Aber besser als nix.


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2006)

dankschee


----------



## tinitram (26. Juni 2006)

good bye sugino. du warst die beste


----------



## roborider (26. Juni 2006)

Sind das die für 137 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (26. Juni 2006)

toll gemacht  

sag mal martin, ist das dein blut da an der pedale?


----------



## tinitram (26. Juni 2006)

Ã¤hm die sugino hab ich schon seit 3 jahren gefahren. hat also tapfer durchgehalten und darf nun sanft ruhen... (glaub nicht dass die mal 137â¬ wert war - hab se von nem kumpel bekommen)

nee - ist nicht blau. das kann nicht mein blut sein


----------



## esgey (28. Juni 2006)

Ähem, ich hätte da noch so eine "Sugino-Kurbel".
Die ist echt klasse. Kannste haben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juli 2006)

Hier mal mein Koxxrahmen nach einem missglückten Gap übers Vorderad.  War zwar meine Schuld aber der Rahmen dürfte eigentlich net so leicht wegknicken . Er hatte so gut wie keine Delle am Unterrohr.  Koxx hat halt wirklich zu dünnwandiges Rohr . Werde wohl doch wieder aufs bewährte Material wie Echo zurückgreifen müssen und das Mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen weil es wenigstens hält


----------



## voytec (1. Juli 2006)

ohje....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juli 2006)

Man bedenke das die Vorderfelge eigentlich noch ok ist wie man sieht und ich keinen Platten hatte.


----------



## V!RUS (1. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> War zwar meine Schuld aber der Rahmen dürfte eigentlich net so leicht wegknicken .



Sind wohl die berühmten Coladosenrohre.  

Wie ist das denn genau passiert? Sieht irgendwie voll komisch aus.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juli 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wohl die berühmten Coladosenrohre.
> 
> Wie ist das denn genau passiert? Sieht irgendwie voll komisch aus.




Hab ich ja gesagt. Wollte ein Gap übers Vorderad machen also abrollen aber hab Kante zu weit unten erwischt.


----------



## trial-king (1. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Koxxrahmen nach einem missglückten Gap übers Vorderad.  War zwar meine Schuld aber der Rahmen dürfte eigentlich net so leicht wegknicken . Er hatte so gut wie keine Delle am Unterrohr.  Koxx hat halt wirklich zu dünnwandiges Rohr . Werde wohl doch wieder aufs bewährte Material wie Echo zurückgreifen müssen und das Mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen weil es wenigstens hält
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juli 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> MSC-Trialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trial-king (1. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> trial-king schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juli 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> MSC-Trialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trial-king (2. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> trial-king schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (2. Juli 2006)

"hät ich mir nur ein fern-ost-bike gekauft.........."   





"ob koxx da kulant ist...???"





nach der analyse... die bittere wahrheit..... der rahmen ist tot.

es waren schöne 2monate mit dir....! also an leute die früher sagten koxx könnte man in der pfeife rauchen.... sag ich nur eins, 
KOXX kannste KNICKEN!!!

                                             ____...:::RESTinPEACE:::...____


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juli 2006)

Wie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juli 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> MSC-Trialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trialsrider (2. Juli 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> MSC-Trialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scr4t (2. Juli 2006)

@ MSC

Mein Beileid! Das kann aber nicht normal sein oder? Also das das nur nach einem verkackten gap passiert??? Was sagt der Jan dazu?


----------



## Hiro (2. Juli 2006)

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Scr4t (2. Juli 2006)

es hat schon seinen Grund warum der Rahmen auch mit einer Cola-Dose verwechselt wird:


----------



## Schevron (2. Juli 2006)

is schon echt krass das sowas durch ne stauchung des ramens passieren kann.
is echt fast so krass wie damals bei marin. die hatten glaub mal n fully wo man mit dem fingernagel das oversize rohr eindrücken konnte.

hätte nie gedacht das ein rohr so einknikken kann, bei soner bewegung


----------



## roborider (2. Juli 2006)

Kriegste da nen neune Rahmen auf Garantie?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juli 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegste da nen neune Rahmen auf Garantie?




Kein Plan. Der Jan schickt die Bilder zu Koxx und dann sehn wir weiter. Hab eher wenig Hoffnung da sich Koxx mit Garantie immer schwer tut


----------



## koxxrider (2. Juli 2006)

boah du arme sau , so en teurer rahmen und schon am arsch. wie alt ist der denn?
hast du den vor 2 monaten neu gekauft oder gebraucht?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juli 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> boah du arme sau , so en teurer rahmen und schon am arsch. wie alt ist der denn?




Net mal 2 Monate  . Wie gesagt, der war fast wie neu. Eine dumme Aktion und das Teil ist schrott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juli 2006)

wenn man nen Wettbewergs Rahmen fährt muss man eben aufpassen.
Ein versauter sprung auf Geländer wirkt sich bei nem XTP auch schlimm aus.
Der Wiegt ja nicht um sonst weniger

Will gar nicht wissen wie das ausehen würden wenn du das gleiche mit nem 26"xtp gemacht hättest.
Durch den größeren Hebel wäre dir das warscheinlich doppelt so weit reingebogen.
Irgendwie ist das "extrem stabile" Steuerrohr X-Muster CNC Teil wohl nicht sooo hilfreich.
Dann reisst es eben nicht an der Steuerrohr Unter- und Oberrohr Schweißnaht sondern es zerlegt
Direkt das Unter- oder Oberrohr


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man nen Wettbewergs Rahmen fährt muss man eben aufpassen.
> Ein versauter sprung auf Geländer wirkt sich bei nem XTP auch schlimm aus.
> Der Wiegt ja nicht um sonst weniger
> 
> ...



Hab ja auch immer aufgepasst das ich net aufs Unterrohr komme und auh keine Delle drin gehabt. Aber das sich die dünne Wandung auf die Art bemerkbar macht hät ich net gedacht.


----------



## florianwagner (2. Juli 2006)

kann es sein, dass das rohr genau am übergang von dickwandig zu dünwandig geknickt ist? sieht jedenfalls so aus. wenn ja, dann is das rohr wohl einfach viel zu dünn gewählt.


----------



## Ray (2. Juli 2006)

finger wegm vom miche bahnritzel... vielleicht liegts daran, dass die italiener mit aller macht versuchen uns zu schwächen... es ist auf jedenfall matsch... ich hab 12 risse gezählt


----------



## trial-king (3. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> trial-king schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plazermen (3. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer: dann schicke doch das ding zu Bikepol die werden doch fuer ein wennig Geld das Unterrohr wechseln. Die machen das nicht nur mit Mielec Rahmen aber mit all die moglichen Firmen - machen keine Probleme und es wird richtig professionel wieder gutgetan - so die Erfahrungen von meinen Kollegen.
www.bikemielec.com kannsta immer auf englisch per e-mail Anfrage stellen. Die antworten immer.


----------



## Schevron (4. Juli 2006)

der Lorenz Hoffmann kann dir auch n neues rohr rein schweißen

www.hoffmannbikes.de


----------



## ringo667 (4. Juli 2006)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> finger wegm vom miche bahnritzel... vielleicht liegts daran, dass die italiener mit aller macht versuchen uns zu schwächen... es ist auf jedenfall matsch... ich hab 12 risse gezählt


 
Das hättest du nicht 2 Wochen früher reinschreiben können.... 

Jetzt werde ich wohl öfter ein Auge drauf werfen. Wie lange bist denn insgesammt damit gefahren?


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Juli 2006)

Hmmm er hat doch noch Garantie. Warum auf russische Weise das Unterrohr wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (4. Juli 2006)

mal wieder der klassiker: grad hat mein kettelschloß das zeitliche gesegnet.

erst hats geklimpert, hab aber net gemerkt woher das kam, dachte ich hätte n ne schraube verloren oder eine die rum lag weggestoßen. dann hab ich rein getreten, da hats geknackt. ich hatte schon böses befürchtet und angst um meinen freilauf, besonders als es noch mal gekracht hat beim 2ten mal rein treten. dann wollt ich aufs HR und zack war sie durch. gut das es da passiert is, einmal später rein treten und er wäre bei nem Gap aufs VR passiert.

Hiermit nehme ich alles zurück was ich je gesagt habe um kettenschlösser in schutz zu nehmen. Hätte einfach nicht gedacht das sich die hersteller genau an dem teil lumpen lassen und es deswegen besonders stabil machen. nuja, ich sehe meinen irrtum ein 


son scheiß gestern das gewinde von einer schraube vom Schutz ausgerissen und heut die kette.


----------



## Ray (9. Juli 2006)

Bilder von heute:


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juli 2006)

lool, na hoffentlich hält meine bt kurbel 
son ****. gibst keine einzige "unzerstörbare" bezahlbare kurbel?


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2006)

lol Cryo

Wollt mir eigentlich auch die BT holen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Juli 2006)

Bor ****ing, ...


----------



## funky^jAY (9. Juli 2006)

jo...BT ist damit wohl *******

QED.

trialer aller welt es hält gar nix mehr...da hilft nur noch sport an den nagel hängen oder erschießen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juli 2006)

steht ja auch made in italy drauf, das muss doch halten! sind doch "weltmeister"-teile


----------



## locdog (10. Juli 2006)

Ray, wie lange hattest denn du die Kurbel drauf und bei was ist dir die gebrochen, gut das dein fus heilgeblieben ist


----------



## ph1L (10. Juli 2006)

Ja der BT Hype... nix hällt ewig was solls neue ran und weiter gehts.


----------



## trial-king (11. Juli 2006)

Hi, 

mir ist innerhalb einer guten Woche die Echo felgen verbogen, jetzt wollte ich wissen was ihr so fahrt und mir empfehlen könnt


Danke


MFG

Timo                                  www.trial-king.de


----------



## [email protected]_C (11. Juli 2006)

Meine scheiss echofelge hats mir hinten auch verbogen, die hat nen höhenschlag von mindestens einem zentimeter 
meine nächste felge wird hundertpro ne alex, wiegt zwar ordentlich hält aber dafür wesentlich länger, auch die flexung hält besser und die is vom Preis mit 50 euro noch erschwinglich


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Juli 2006)

hoffentlich passiert mir das mit meiner nicht auch noch


----------



## trial-king (11. Juli 2006)

[email protected]_C schrieb:
			
		

> Meine scheiss echofelge hats mir hinten auch verbogen, die hat nen höhenschlag von mindestens einem zentimeter
> meine nächste felge wird hundertpro ne alex, wiegt zwar ordentlich hält aber dafür wesentlich länger, auch die flexung hält besser und die is vom Preis mit 50 euro noch erschwinglich



Wo bekommst du denn die f+r 50 her??? Beim trialmarkt kostet die lockere 75 . Und was für ne nabe würdest du nehmen, denn ich hab vorne mein freilaufritzel?


MFG

Timo


----------



## funky^jAY (11. Juli 2006)

gibt doch zwei versionen...eine fÃ¼r gewichtsfetischisten fÃ¼r 75â¬ die andere ungefrÃ¤Ãte fÃ¼r 50â¬


----------



## trial-king (11. Juli 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> gibt doch zwei versionen...eine für gewichtsfetischisten für 75 die andere ungefräßte für 50



Welche Nabe würdest du mir empfehlen???? Denn ich würde gerne mit 36Loch fahren, und bei echo hat nur naben bis 32 loch


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Juli 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Nabe würdest du mir empfehlen???? Denn ich würde gerne mit 36Loch fahren, und bei echo hat nur naben bis 32 loch



diese:http://whiteind.com/ENO_Products/eno_standard_disc.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial-king (11. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> diese:http://whiteind.com/ENO_Products/eno_standard_disc.html




sieht ja super aus   Und was soll das schmuckstück kosten?


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Juli 2006)

129,00â¬ empfVK bei 285gr. gewicht und gibs auch mit 130mm breiter achse
32 o. 36 loch - poliert o. schwarz
ohne scheiben aufnahme 115,00â¬
bin sehr zufrieden, kein schnickschnack nur zwei lager, rechts und links edelstahl schraubachsteile und ein alukoerper drum*porno*


----------



## trial-king (11. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> 129,00 empfVK bei 285gr. gewicht und gibs auch mit 130mm breiter achse
> 32 o. 36 loch - poliert o. schwarz
> ohne scheiben aufnahme 115,00
> bin sehr zufrieden, kein schnickschnack nur zwei lager, rechts und links edelstahl schraubachsteile und ein alukoerper drum*porno*




Hört sich gut, ich würde die mit der lange achse nehmen und ohne scheibenbremsaufnahme, wo gibts die denn????

MFG

Timo


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Juli 2006)

hajo´s
w³.hajos-sport.de
wo noch? ->bin kein internetkaeufer!???


----------



## isah (12. Juli 2006)

10 tage gefahren...


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juli 2006)

Was soll des bitte sein???


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (12. Juli 2006)

sieht aus, wie ein stückchen kettenschloß.


----------



## Scr4t (12. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 10 tage gefahren...



hoffe dich hats dabei nicht zerlegt?


----------



## Schevron (13. Juli 2006)

also ich hab jetzt glaub ich rausgefunden warum die dinger so schnell reißen.
Hatte ja vor nicht all zu langer zeit auch das vergnügen eines gerissenen kettenschlosses. hab neulich ein weiteres teil an dem spot gefunden.
war die lasche die man drauf legt. ich hatte es ja auch vor dem reißen klimpern hören.
ich nehme an das bei den dingern dieses verriegelungs stück wegfliegt, dann die lasche rausrutscht und letztendlich dann die kette nur noch auf einer seite eine verbindung hat. das sie dann natürlich reißt is klar.
ich kann mich auch irren, wäre aber ne erklärung.
vielleicht können hier mal ein paar leute bilder rein stellen oder erzählen wie die anderen teile des kettenschlosses aussehen. also wenn die aufstecklasche bei allen noch heil ist, denk ich is meine theorie richtig. in dem fall müßte man nur das verriegelungs teil gut fixieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juli 2006)

Man benutzt ja auch keine Kettenschlösser beim trial.


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Man benutzt ja auch keine Kettenschlösser beim trial.



So schauts aus! Frag mich echt, warum manche sowas überhaupt fahren... selber schuld, wenn son Ding dann reisst...


----------



## Schevron (13. Juli 2006)

will ja nix sagen, aber ich glaub das die mehrzahl der leute hier kettenschlösser fährt.
aber ich kann mich auch irren.
ich denk wenn man er richtig herum reinbaut und es ev regelmäßig wechselt, damit es net ausleiert kann man es mit gutem gewissen fahren.
ich zb kann nicht ohne fahren, da ich die kette aufmachen muß wenn ich das rad rausbauen will, da ich kaum spielraum mit 18/12 hab


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Juli 2006)

wieso musst du denn ständig das rad rausbauen?


----------



## Schevron (13. Juli 2006)

bei nem platten und zum flexen

is jetzt net so oft, aber hab vor ner weile das ritzel ein paar mal gewechselt, von 13 auf 12er stahl dann auf 12 alu
und da halt immer kette auf, kette zu, dann ein versuchter kettenwechsel, ging net weil neue zu kurz, also wieder kette auf, kette zu

hab jetzt an dem neuen kettenschloß das ich nach dem riß rein gemacht hab gemerkt das das neue viel schwerer zu ging als das alte.
war also schon ausgenudelt das alte


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juli 2006)

also es gibt ja auch kettenschlösser wo auf jeder seite 1Loch (lasche) und ein stift ist. die fahre ich, sind echt gut, und auch leichter zu zukriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BTBIKE (15. Juli 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Nabe würdest du mir empfehlen???? Denn ich würde gerne mit 36Loch fahren, und bei echo hat nur naben bis 32 loch




Hi

I have in stock one hub BT 2004/2005 36H price 75 EUR





Please contact to FRANK K


----------



## AxLpAc (25. Juli 2006)

leider ohne bild und nich sehr spektakulär - mir hats am wochenende die kugeln in meiner VR-nabe zermahlen  klang echt schlimm und ich hab jeden moment damit gerechnet, dass es mich vom rad reisst, wenns blockiert...

alles schon wieder gefixed - sonntag indstriegelagerte disc-nabe ersteigert, heute bekommen - eingespeicht - alles super (und nebenbei wieder ein schritt näher an meinem vollkommen "schwarz-weißen" rad)


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. August 2006)

Monty Eagle Claw *RIP*

is das schon öfters passiert??

haben deshalb manche 221TI Fahrer einen Normalen Schutz (221Pro) zb. BS-XL


----------



## isah (28. August 2006)

hab ich auf t-f schon öfters gelesen, kommt vor.. der xtp unterschutz ist zB auch nicht der stabilste, hat sich neulich auch verabschiedet.

bsxl fährt nen normalen schutz weil man so mehr bodenfreiheit hat.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> bsxl fährt nen normalen schutz weil man so mehr bodenfreiheit hat.



wohl eher aus gewichtsgründen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. August 2006)

Ik hab so nen normalen Montyschutz mit Ausfräsung dran also nen silbernen. Die eine Seite ist auch schon durch bin aber net auf die Stelle gesprungen. Passiert scheinbar wenn zu viel Spannung drauf kommt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. August 2006)

ok!

thx to isah, M!et$ch0rek und MSC-Trialer

werd mal schauen was ich nu mach...


----------



## Levelboss (29. August 2006)

Noch nicht ganz broken, aber auf dem Weg dahin.


----------



## isah (29. August 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht ganz broken, aber auf dem Weg dahin.




bei deinem rupper-style kein wunder


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> bei deinem rupper-style kein wunder



Genau, lern mal richtig zu fahren. Kein Wunder das da die Rahmen 
brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (29. August 2006)

jap...er hat mich auch schon gefragt ob ich ihm mal beibringen könnte
sauber zu fahren.... 

Aber ich hab ihm als Lehrer mal den Herrn Neil Tunnicliff vorgeschlagen!


----------



## Eisbein (29. August 2006)

ich würde ihm doch glatt Tra als lehrer und vertrauens person empfehlen.


----------



## roborider (30. August 2006)

Har Har
die Dark Horse Rahmen brechen auch immer an der Stelle
kauf dir doch einen Leeson Rahmen, vllt. sind die haltbarer


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. September 2006)

Durch etliche Hooks und gestern noch beim Wettkampf geschunden fand er heute bei uns in der Halle seine letzte Ruhe. Nur die besten sterben jung und er war der Beste. In stiller Trauer die komplette Chemnitzer Trialszene. Möge er in Frieden ruhen  . Beerdigung is nächste Woche aufn Schrottplatz mit anschließendem Leichenschmaus in der Dönerbude


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. September 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Durch etliche Hooks und gestern noch beim Wettkampf geschunden fand er heute bei uns in der Halle seine letzte Ruhe. Nur die besten sterben jung und er war der Beste. In stiller Trauer die komplette Chemnitzer Trialszene. Möge er in Frieden ruhen  . Beerdigung is nächste Woche aufn Schrottplatz mit anschließendem Leichenschmaus in der Dönerbude




all meine gedanken gelten in diesen schweren stunden seinen angehörigen,vorallem seinem besitzer d.jung.es war für uns alle ein wirklich harter schicksalsschlag und ich frage mich wieso nur?!er hatte es wirklich nicht verdient.
hiermit möchte ich dir,jackson,mein tiefstes beileid und anteilnahme ausprechen und hoffe,dass dein unendlicher schmerz eines tages nachlassen möge.ich bin immer für dich da.R.I.P


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2006)

R.I.P






kann mal bitte jem. die wand stärke messen, würde mich mal intressieren.


----------



## Trialar (3. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal bitte jem. die wand stärke messen, würde mich mal intressieren.


 
Wie kann man nur so mit den Gefühlen anderer umgehen?

Lass ihm doch etwas Zeit


----------



## isah (3. September 2006)

-.- ist ja nicht so als ob es keine anzeichen für den vermeintlich schnellen tod gab...


----------



## KermitB4 (3. September 2006)

Hallo

wie alt war der Rahmen denn, sieht noch recht neu aus?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. September 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> -.- ist ja nicht so als ob es keine anzeichen für den vermeintlich schnellen tod gab...



Klar gab es die. Wir haben ihn aufn Wettkampf sogar verarztet aber es war schon zu spät


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. September 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> -.- ist ja nicht so als ob es keine anzeichen für den vermeintlich schnellen tod gab...



manche dinge will man nicht wahr haben und etwas mehr mitgefühl wär auch schön.


----------



## isah (3. September 2006)

jacksons coust ist über den jordan. dieser satz klingt, egal ob gesprochen oder geschrieben unfassbar, und viele von uns werden erst in einigen tagen verstehen, realisieren welch großer verlust und am heutigen tage widerfahren ist. Es klingt so unglaublich, weil jacksons coust wie kein anderes bike mitten im leben stand. Ich habe ihn das letzte mal in berlin gesehen, ich erinnere mich als ob es gestern war. Er war silber, hat gefunkelt.. und die aufkleber, sie wirkten frisch und voller tatendrang. Es war wohl eine seiner letzten reisen..

Wärend ich dies schreibe, sehe ich vor mir wie jackson sein coust liebvoll.. ja fast zärtlich kanten hinauf tippte. Es glitt förmlich geräuschlos sämtliche hindernisse hinauf.

Ich spreche mein mitleid jackson aus, und hoffe er gewinnt sein lebensmut wieder zurück. Ich hoffe auch ein anderes bike, kann in in der fernen zukunft glücklich machen.. auch wenn es nie das coust in unseren herzen ersetzten wird.


----------



## AcaPulco (3. September 2006)

So ein Rahmen ist dafür da, irgendwann zu brechen...


----------



## [email protected]_C (4. September 2006)

@ isah

ich danke dir für dein tiefes mitgefühl mein freund


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. September 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Rahmen ist dafür da, irgendwann zu brechen...



wie kann man nur so herzlos und kalt sein?er war ein trialrahmen mit herz,seele und persönlichkeit.....man könnte denken es handelt sich um einen einfachen dirt oder downhill rahmen,der von uns gegangen ist,wenn man sich deinen kommentar durchliest...so etwas verbitte ich mir in diesem forum....an respektlosigkeit und unmenschlichkeit kaum zu übertreffen,wirklich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (4. September 2006)

Wennst meinst... sind auch nur paar Rohre die so zusammengeschweißt wurden, wie es jemand wollte. Son Trara um nen Rahmen, mir sind auch schon 2 gebrochen, muss eben ein neuer her. Alles ist ersetzbar!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. September 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> mir sind auch schon 2 gebrochen, muss eben ein neuer her.



aha!...hätten wir doch schon den grund gefunden weshalb du so abgestumpft und gefühlskalt bist....beinahe grausam wie du mit dem tot eines echten trial rahmens und teil unser aller leben umgehst!...ich hoffe jackson hat deine harten worte überlesen...die machen es ihm nämlich sicher nicht einfacher über diesen verlust hinwegzukommen....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. September 2006)

es soll ja leute geben, die echt zu viel zeit haben.........


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. September 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> es soll ja leute geben, die echt zu viel zeit haben.........



...und deshalb posten,dass andere zu viel zeit haben....


----------



## trialsrider (4. September 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ...und deshalb posten,dass andere zu viel zeit haben....



 Geil ich liebe euch einfach alle jungs!!!  

Und ich trauere auch mit jackson  
ich war echt geschockt als ich ein gebrochenes
Coust sehen musste!  

Es ist immer sehr traurig wenn ein 26" Trial Rahmen von uns geht!  


                  (   )


----------



## locdog (4. September 2006)

R.I.P.

und wieder ruckt die wagschale des gleichgewichtes in die dunkle 20" seite :|


----------



## isah (4. September 2006)

das ist der dickste satz den du je hier gebracht hast  (also deutsch-technisch)


----------



## locdog (5. September 2006)

thx


----------



## voytec (5. September 2006)

tjo..mein XTP 05  20`(cola-dose?!) wird auch bald so aussehen :\\\\
ich habe gestern ein riss entdeckt am unterrohr ... bild kommt bald ^^
also zeit für monty!

grusse voytec


----------



## AxLpAc (21. September 2006)

gestern aufm weg zum spot - kreuzung --> losgefahren --> riesen knall --> kurzer schmerz im kniebereich --> kurbel ab....

toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (21. September 2006)

Sei froh, dass es auf dem Weg und nicht auf dem Spot war.


----------



## konrad (21. September 2006)

leute,wann rafft ihrs mal ab,das 4-kant einfach nicht mehr up to date ist-kauft euch ISIS-euer gesundheit wegen.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (21. September 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> leute,wann rafft ihrs mal ab,das 4-kant einfach nicht mehr up to date ist-kauft euch ISIS-euer gesundheit wegen.




Yo! An der falschen Stelle gespart!


----------



## jockie (21. September 2006)

4-cunt sux! ...und wenn, dann billige FAG-Tretlager. Die sind wenigstens so weich, dass man erstmal die Achse ein paar Grad verbogen hat, bevor's reißt *g*


----------



## Dr.Hasi (21. September 2006)

dafür sind meine isis innernlager auch dauernd schrott... selbst die lager von dem echo tretlager (wo man die lager schallen aussen anschraubt) sind nun das erste mal kaputt. gut die kann man einwandfrei auswechseln aber nerven tut das schon...
da finde ich oktalink immer noch besser. komischerweise halten die. das lager vom kumpel schnurrt nur so und das hat nen viertel so viel gekostet wie meins


----------



## konrad (21. September 2006)

oder octalink natürlich-aber nicht diese dünnen 4-kant lager.die mögen ja für kinder und leichtbau gehen,aber nicht für trial.


----------



## AxLpAc (22. September 2006)

bei mir hats bisher immer gehalten - war def n produktionsfehler bzw. n anriss aus alten tagen, weils n altes vp von aramis gewesen is!


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2006)

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/9486/belagvc1.jpg


----------



## Spezialistz (24. September 2006)

ist sicher ein tolles gefühl, wenn der belag so wegreißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (24. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/9486/belagvc1.jpg



Und? Passiert!


----------



## Eisbein (24. September 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Und? Passiert!



sind die beläge von felix, und er hat sich dabei nichts getan, waren pads von vorne, aber fahrrad hat wohl ein wenig abbekommen. aber bei mit lösen die sich auch so langsam raus, meint ihr bissel kleber rein könnte helfen?


----------



## konrad (24. September 2006)

solln das die BT-beläge sein?


----------



## Eisbein (24. September 2006)

keine ahnung, felix hat die von nem kumpel und der von irgenteiner messe


----------



## Levelboss (29. September 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> solln das die BT-beläge sein?


Das waren irgendwelche Beläge asiatischen Ursprungs die mein Kumpel auf der IFMA in Köln abgestaubt hat.
Bremsleistung sehr gut, Haltbarkeit mittelmäßig (2 Stunden).


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Oktober 2006)

so, melde mich zurück nach "langer" pause ohne internet aus meiner neuen "heimat" chemnitz! und als guter anfang gleich mal n post im broken parts thread! ich habe das gewinde wo der freilauf drauf sitzt abgedreht - kein plan, wie das geht, auf jeden fall hat das den start in C nich grad leichter gemacht und vorallem nich die lange weile bekämpft  

sry für die schlechte bildquali - is nur handy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (17. Oktober 2006)

Hab hier zwei TryAll Kurbeln liegen, die genauso aussehen..


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (17. Oktober 2006)

aldhaaa, ich erkenne da überhaupt gar nix...!

gut das du auch was zu den fotos geschrieben hast


----------



## esgey (17. Oktober 2006)

Gewinde das nächste mal fetten!!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Oktober 2006)

das mit dem fetten hat aber weniger was damit zu tun, das das gewinde überleiert ist, oder?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Oktober 2006)

ja es ist völlig egal, ob das gewinde gefettet war oder nicht, wenns passiert, passierts, und das liegt dann an der schlechten qualität der kurbel, ich glaube die GMP kurbel is auch so eine, oder wars die alte echo, ich weiß nciht, jedenfalls waren die auch müll...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Oktober 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ich glaube die GMP kurbel is auch so eine



würd mich nich wundern so weich wie die sind!


----------



## esgey (18. Oktober 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> das mit dem fetten hat aber weniger was damit zu tun, das das gewinde überleiert ist, oder?



Das mit dem Fetten vermindert den Verschleiß beim rauf und runter schrauben.
Aber ich sehe gerade, dass das Ritzel gar nicht komplett aufgeschraubt war. Dann ist es ihm wohl beim Fahren passiert, hab ich wohl mißverstanden. 
Das heisst, dass weniger Gewindegänge (also Material) die gleiche Belastung aushalten müssen. Das klappt natürlich nicht! Das selbe gilt auch für BMX 12 Zahn-Ritzel, die sind schmaler als die Trialritzel. Führt zum selben Problem, nur an der Nabe.

MfG


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Oktober 2006)

hier, mal zu aufklärung - also das gewinde war gefettet und der acs war bis auf 1,5 gewindegänge auf der kurbel drauf - viel weiter drauf ging also nich. ist bei ner larifarisession an ner bordsteinkante passiert muss also vorher schon geschwächt gewesen sein - ist einfach durchgerutsch (quasi freilauf in beide richtungen). der freilauf wurde nur einmal runtergeschraubt und ansonsten nix verändert. also def. verarbeitungsfehler!

wasn das für ne theorie, dass das passiert sein muss, wenn ich gefahren bin, weils nich ganz aufgeschraubt war?! fährst immer mit halb draufgeschraubtem freilauf oder was


----------



## jockie (19. Oktober 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> hier, mal zu aufklärung - also das gewinde war gefettet und der acs war bis auf 1,5 gewindegänge auf der kurbel drauf - viel weiter drauf ging also nich. ist bei ner larifarisession an ner bordsteinkante passiert muss also vorher schon geschwächt gewesen sein - ist einfach durchgerutsch (quasi freilauf in beide richtungen). der freilauf wurde nur einmal runtergeschraubt und ansonsten nix verändert. also def. verarbeitungsfehler!
> 
> wasn das für ne theorie, dass das passiert sein muss, wenn ich gefahren bin, weils nich ganz aufgeschraubt war?! fährst immer mit halb draufgeschraubtem freilauf oder was



Sehe ich richtig, dass die TryAll-Kurbeln nicht wie andere Kurbeln diese konische Auflagefläche vor dem Gewinde haben? Hat der ACS diese konische Gegenfläche eigentlich?
Den Spalt der unbenutzten 1,5 Gewindegänge hast du nicht mit 'nem Spacer aufgefüllt?


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2006)

also leute ich habe verrücktes vor und dafür brauche ich ein bissel schrottes material, also eine felge z.b. die ne richtig dicke acht drin hat, oder nen guten schlach. hauptsache, die kann man noch einspeichen und sie kostet nichts. also wer was hat pm. oder MSN. Ich hoffe aus dem Projekt wird was, wenn es was wird dann gibt es zu lachen, so viel sach ich schon ma.

der VerrückteEisbein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (19. Oktober 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> Sehe ich richtig, dass die TryAll-Kurbeln nicht wie andere Kurbeln diese konische Auflagefläche vor dem Gewinde haben? Hat der ACS diese konische Gegenfläche eigentlich?
> Den Spalt der unbenutzten 1,5 Gewindegänge hast du nicht mit 'nem Spacer aufgefüllt?



also, es ist ne echo kurbel und nein, die hat diese gegenfläche nicht. ja, der acs hat sie!

die 1,5 unbenutzten gewindegänge resultieren aus rockring plus spacer!


----------



## ringo667 (29. Oktober 2006)

An einem solch schönen Sonntag passiert der absolute Supergau!
Mein heisgeliebtes Seemann hat sich verabschiedet... R.I.P.


----------



## ringo667 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier sieht man es etwas besser...


----------



## hopmonkey (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich trauere mit Ihnen.

Meiner hat drei risse an der selben stelle....


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2006)

R.i.p


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2006)

was soll man dazu noch sagen. Tut mir leid martin (tinitram) ;-)


----------



## KermitB4 (1. November 2006)

Killer!


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2006)

naja bin einfach nicht seitlich absprungen (vom hindernis wider runter, fehlversuch) und da ist das VR als 1. aufgekommen. ist mir aber vorher schon zig mal so passiert nur jetzt ist halt die felge kaputt, aber keine speiche ist kaputt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. November 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:


> An einem solch schönen Sonntag passiert der absolute Supergau!
> Mein heisgeliebtes Seemann hat sich verabschiedet... R.I.P.



Wie das denn? Das ist doch ein deutscher Rahmen, die können doch nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (1. November 2006)

Dachte ich bis Sonntag auch....


----------



## trialsrider (1. November 2006)

hoffmann? auch deutsch! geht auch kaputt!  

aber die haben wenigstens geile ideen!  

was is mit endorfin schonmal einer eins kaputt gemacht?


----------



## ph1L (2. November 2006)

...das angerissene und gebrochene sind beides Endorfin Rahmen (gewesen)

@cyro
Wenn die Rahmen die hälfte wiegen als andere brechen sie auch mal da hast recht


----------



## ringo667 (2. November 2006)

ph1L schrieb:


> ...das angerissene und gebrochene sind beides Endorfin Rahmen (gewesen)



Nö, stimmt so nicht. Meiner war im eigentlichen Sinne ein Bergwerk Rahmen, wurde mir erklährt.

Wie dem auch sei, war ich mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden und wäre mit dem bestimmt noch ne ganze Weile gefahren, schade dass er kapput gegangen ist...


----------



## la bourde (3. November 2006)

Meine rechte Kurbel :














Koxx 175mm by FSA.
Sie war zwei Jahre alt.
Sie wurde während einem kleinen Pedal Kick gebrochen. 
Glücklich bin ich nicht gefallen und ich bin nicht verletzt.


----------



## skippler (16. November 2006)

hehe hab ich auch mei rahmen aua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (16. November 2006)

Trial? Mit dem bike? Was ist das, ein Bulls?


----------



## skippler (16. November 2006)

trail??? nene des wahren treppen des is nur nen mtb! ja issn bulls


----------



## dioXxide (16. November 2006)

TRIAL! Nicht Trail, das ist das TRIAL Forum. Selbst Schuld wenn du mit einem Bulls Treppen springen musst!


----------



## jem23 (16. November 2006)

rofl


----------



## skippler (16. November 2006)

hab gedacht des isn forum wo alle ihre geschrotteten sachen reinsetzen?!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. November 2006)

Nur vom Trial bereich


----------



## skippler (16. November 2006)

ach so na gut!!! sry hab ich nicht gewusst=(


----------



## dioXxide (16. November 2006)

Da kannste dich austoben:

***KLICK AUF MICH***


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (16. November 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Meine rechte Kurbel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is ja echt der Hammer. Stell Dir das bei einem etwas höheren Drop oder einem Gap vor. Kann es sein, dass bei Koxx alles mehr Schein als Sein is? Sind die Rahmen auch so?


----------



## Eisbein (16. November 2006)

> Sind die Rahmen auch so?


 ja, bis auf die levelboss rahmen. 
also recht dünn (cola dosen) gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. November 2006)

Bei der Cologne Session passiert...


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (30. November 2006)

Der Dicke der Flanken nach zu urteilen,war die eh fällig.


----------



## Eisbein (30. November 2006)

bestimm nicht den verschleiß indiator beachtet wa? aber jetzt ham wir ja die bestätigung das diese rille eine "sollbruchstelle" ist.


----------



## isah (1. Dezember 2006)

ich gehe mal davon aus das die von Kami gepostete felge seine ist, das heisst eine 20" felge und das heisst 47mm. Und das widerum heisst kein 'verschleiss indikator'.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2006)

okay, ich war mir da nicht so sicher ob das alle try all haben,


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube die Hooks vorhin waren nicht so gut für meine Gabel


----------



## roborider (7. Dezember 2006)

Hat's geknackt oder wie findet man einen so einen Riss


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Dezember 2006)

hat auf einmal wie blöde geflext. hat sich aber angedeutet. hatte am bt auf einmal 1075er radstand, und ganz am anfang 1085. naja mal sehen


----------



## trialsrider (7. Dezember 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> hat auf einmal wie blöde geflext. hat sich aber angedeutet. hatte am bt auf einmal 1075er radstand, und ganz am anfang 1085. naja mal sehen



was heisst denn hier mal sehen? willst du das ding noch weiter fahren?und gucken was so  passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. Dezember 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> hat auf einmal wie blöde geflext. hat sich aber angedeutet. hatte am bt auf einmal 1075er radstand, und ganz am anfang 1085. naja mal sehen



vom hooken bekommste aba net weniger ,sondern allenfalls nen längeren radstand.


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Dezember 2006)

immer schon gleichmäßig hooken und tippen, dann gibts keine einseitige belastung


----------



## trialsrider (7. Dezember 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> immer schon gleichmäßig hooken und tippen, dann gibts keine einseitige belastung



womit der radstand ja dann gleichbleibt also kann man so ja
mit kaputter Gabel immer weiter fahren!


----------



## elhefe (8. Dezember 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> immer schon gleichmäßig hooken und tippen, dann gibts keine einseitige belastung





Die Logik gefällt mir  .


----------



## biker ben (12. Dezember 2006)

meine vr-achse ist mir gebrochen:


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (12. Dezember 2006)

Was isn das für ne Nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. Dezember 2006)

ich denk ma tune king


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> ich denk ma tune king



recht haste. allerdings könnte der ben auch mal erwähnen, das er das laufrad am freitag weggeschickt und gestern wiederbekommen hat. dabei sind ihm 7 euro versandkosten entstanden und sonst nix. das nenn ich mal service.


----------



## biker ben (13. Dezember 2006)

japp genau wie der marcel es sagt, fr nachmittag weggeschickt für 7 versandkosten, am di hab ichs repariert wieder bekommen.
musste kein kassenzettel beilegen und auch kein gefrage wiealt, bei welchem einsatz oder sonstiges, einfach top die leute von tune  
war angeblich auch die erste achse die gebrochen ist.
es zahlt sich doch oft aus ein wenig mehr beim einkauf auszugeben um dann einen guten service zu haben, falls doch etwas mal sein sollte.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. Dezember 2006)

biker ben schrieb:


> war angeblich auch die erste achse die gebrochen ist.



stimmt nicht. mir ist auch schon eine gebrochen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (13. Dezember 2006)

tune is nich umsonst bekannt für guten service! fast so gut wie der von trialmarkt ;-)


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. mir ist auch schon eine gebrochen.



wissen die das von tune auch?


----------



## Scrat (28. Dezember 2006)

Heute beim Versuch, 'n Treter auf 'ne Mauer zu machen, verstorben: 

TryAll-Alu-Achse am HR.

Im Sommer bei der DM in Schatthausen durch Dimitri K. aus M. bei S. erlegt:

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## crazy_activist (28. Dezember 2006)

mir ist gestern die kette gerrissen. Sobald ich die Bilder vom Kumpel hab ( er hat sie geschossen ) stell ich sie rein.

Gruß Franky


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (28. Dezember 2006)

ok ketten  gelten nich,da wird jeder ausm forum mind. 6 beispiele haben xD hab auch dieses jahr schon 3 risse gehabt.poste trotzdem mal,will mal wissen wo eure ketten so reißen^^


----------



## trialsrider (28. Dezember 2006)

Also ihr haltet mich vlt für krank aber ich fahre jetzt meine Rohloff trial schon seit über 15monaten! Und sie sieht immernoch frisch aus!
Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch egal ob man alle 3 Monate Geld ausgibt 
für ne neue Kette oder nicht, manche Ketten halten halt ewig und wieder 
andere reissen halt wobei es wenig hilft das sie noch so neu ist! klar kann man 
das Risiko minimieren aber ich glaube nicht wesentlich wenn ne Kette reisst reisst sie! Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich sagen will! (ich nicht   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (28. Dezember 2006)

no risk no fun gell  jeder wie er will ich mach da keine kompromisse-für mich am falschen ende gespart


----------



## Schevron (29. Dezember 2006)

also meine kette is am kettenschloß "gerissen" bzw das schloß is aufgegangen und die eine lasche is runtergerutscht. dann hat es noch einmal reintreten gedauert bis das glied mit den bolzen abgerissen ist.


----------



## trialsrider (29. Dezember 2006)

BT gabel gerissen!

MERKEN: BT IST SCHLECHT UND GEHT KAPUTT!!!

@Esmiralda [koxxrider]: ja fotos kommen die tage!


----------



## koxxrider (29. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> BT gabel gerissen!
> 
> MERKEN: BT IST SCHLECHT UND GEHT KAPUTT!!!


fotos?


----------



## EchoPure (29. Dezember 2006)

Was für eine BT Gabel warn das?


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> BT gabel gerissen!




HAHA!    Ich war schneller!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (29. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> BT gabel gerissen!
> 
> MERKEN: BT IST SCHLECHT UND GEHT KAPUTT!!!
> 
> @Esmiralda [koxxrider]: ja fotos kommen die tage!



MERKEN: ASHTON IST SCHL*CHT UND SIEHT SCHE!SSE AUS!!!


----------



## trialsrider (29. Dezember 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> MERKEN: ASHTON IST SCHL*CHT UND SIEHT SCHE!SSE AUS!!!



Nein MIR ist schlecht und:

Merken: Deine Eltern wollten dich nicht und haben dich vom 1. bis zum 14. lebensjahr als Türstopper benutzt. So sieht jetzt auch dein Gesicht aus.
Also demnach ist das Ashton vergleichsweise hübsch!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Dezember 2006)

merke:eure mütter haben euch als kinder immer kottlets um den hals gehangen,damit wenigstens der hund mit euch spielte... Nich ernst nehmen,den find ich immer wider gutso und jetzt ists gut mit beleidigen weiter mit gerochenen teilen,nich mit gebrochenen nasen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (29. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Nein MIR ist schlecht und:
> 
> Merken: Deine Eltern wollten dich nicht und haben dich vom 1. bis zum 14. lebensjahr als Türstopper benutzt. So sieht jetzt auch dein Gesicht aus.
> Also demnach ist das Ashton vergleichsweise hübsch!



sachma du mistkörper hab ich mich in der vergangenheit undeutlich ausgedrückt oder bist du zu dumm mich zu verstehen,was wohl das wahrscheinlichste is.du sollst gefälligst einfach ma dein maul halten,leider kann man dirs online nicht stopfen ,aba das übernimmt sicherlich ab un zu dein vater ,weil ihn mami nicht ranlässt du keim.Für den satz in deim vorigen post würd ich dich,wenn ich ne schlüsselposition bei bt inne hätte, schön bezahlen lassen du gosse un zu dumm zum fahren scheinst du auch zu sein,denn in chemnitz sin alle mit ihren bt parts zufrieden du schiss.guten rutsch du lutscher un auf das du mit 4 fingern weniger ins neue jahr startest.


----------



## isah (29. Dezember 2006)

ich kenn den mit leberwurst eingerieben statt kotletts um den hals...


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Dezember 2006)

HEY HEY HEY  cool down was soll das hier?kann man das nich vernünftig sagen!?! lasst es einfach,wollt ihr so ins neue jahr? beide haben recht,vllt  war der herr trialsrider ein wenig gemein zu seiner BT gabel.is doch seine sache,aber den satz mit dem BT allgemein hät er sich verkneifen sollen.is ja wie im kindergarten,"deine sachen sind doof!" "deine aber noch viel mehr!" "SELBER!"  und der herr Mietschorek muss nich gelich überreagieren.gebt euch die flossen und ende.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen
Hab heut mit gekriegt, dass meine Bremse nicht mehr ganz in ordnung ist.
Was würdet ihr sagen,wäre es sehr gefährlich damit weiter zu fahren ?


----------



## kingspohla (30. Dezember 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> Hab heut mit gekriegt, dass meine Bremse nicht mehr ganz in ordnung ist.
> Was würdet ihr sagen,wäre es sehr gefährlich damit weiter zu fahren ?



was soll denn dein foto darstellen............?

gruß...


----------



## isah (30. Dezember 2006)

um gottes willen, nutz die bloss nicht mehr!! schick die ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (30. Dezember 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> sachma du geile sau hab ich mich in der vergangenheit undeutlich ausgedrückt oder bist du zu dumm mich zu verstehen,was wohl das wahrscheinlichste is.du sollst gefälligst einfach ma aufhören mich abzulehnen ,leider kann man dirs online nicht besorgen ,aba versuchen würde ich oder mein vater das gerne mal ,weil ihn mami nicht ranlässt du keim.Für den satz in deim vorigen post würd ich dich,wenn ich ne schlüsselposition bei bt inne hätte, schön bezahlen lassen du gosse un zu dumm zum fahren scheinst du auch zu sein,denn in chemnitz sin alle mit ihren bt parts zufrieden du schiss.guten rutsch du lutscher un auf das du mit 4 fingern weniger ins neue jahr startest.



Also Bt rahmen sind schön! Ich sehe sie nur in letzter Zeit zu oft brechen  brechen! klar bricht jeder Rahmen, aber bei der Gabel hats mich halt aufgeregt, und ne gabel soll nicht kaputt gehen. aber wahrscheinlich gibts kaum teile die trial belastungen ewig stand halten!  Dafür das du schwuchtel Zeit zuviel hast kann ich nix. Und wenn du net ordentlich gappen sidehopen oder apspritzen kannst ist das auch nicht mein problem. Guten Rutsch (mim Zahnfleisch den Bordstein lang du niete!)


----------



## atom-dragon (30. Dezember 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> Hab heut mit gekriegt, dass meine Bremse nicht mehr ganz in ordnung ist.
> Was würdet ihr sagen,wäre es sehr gefährlich damit weiter zu fahren ?



Hi

Was ist das ne Julie ?
Schick sie ein und nimm die Beläge raus, dann kriegst du neue!

mfg-AD


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. Dezember 2006)

Soll ich die die zu Magura schicken, weil ich hab die bei nem ebayhändler gekauft?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Also Bt rahmen sind schön! Ich sehe sie nur in letzter Zeit zu oft brechen  brechen! klar bricht jeder Rahmen, aber bei der Gabel hats mich halt aufgeregt, und ne gabel soll nicht kaputt gehen. aber wahrscheinlich gibts kaum teile die trial belastungen ewig stand halten!  Dafür das du schwuchtel Zeit zuviel hast kann ich nix. Und wenn du net ordentlich gappen sidehopen oder apspritzen kannst ist das auch nicht mein problem. Guten Rutsch (mim Zahnfleisch den Bordstein lang du niete!)



sachma gibts dich auch in lustig du gnom?scher dich in dein bau zurück gollum,mach dein daddy glücklich,verreck dort un geh mir nichmehr aufn sack du kackbratze.wer dich auf die welt geschissen hat gehört in den knast un dort ordentlich vom knastbruder durchgef***.


----------



## trialsrider (30. Dezember 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> sachma gibts dich auch in lustig du gnom?scher dich in dein bau zurück gollum,mach dein daddy glücklich,verreck dort un geh mir nichmehr aufn sack du kackbratze.wer dich auf die welt geschissen hat gehört in den knast un dort ordentlich vom knastbruder durchgef***.



  

Hast du gesehen wie schön ich dich Zitiert habe?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. Dezember 2006)

Sagt ma ihr zwei, habt ihr nix  besseres zu tun als euch am jahresende zu zulabben ?Jetzt CHILLT ma wieder runter und geht biken oder trefft euch und klärt das untereinander... in ner Session !

Toleriert doch auch mal Meinungen von anderen !!!

Gruß
Tu


----------



## crazy_activist (30. Dezember 2006)

Mein VP-Pedal, genau des, was es auch im trialmarkt gibt, ist mir gebrochen, genauer gesagt hat des äußeren Käfig "gesprengt". Ist des normal (die Pedale waren eigentlich noch ziehmlich neu) oder sind des einfach f*** Pedale?
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich eigentlich so vom "feeling" von meinen alten ganz überzeugt war ( außer von hohen verschleiß )?

Gruß  Franky


Da fällt mir ein:

*Guten Rutsch an alle Trialer!!*


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Dezember 2006)

crazy_activist schrieb:


> Mein VP-Pedal, genau des, was es auch im trialmarkt gibt, ist mir gebrochen, genauer gesagt hat des äußeren Käfig "gesprengt". Ist des normal (die Pedale waren eigentlich noch ziehmlich neu) oder sind des einfach f*** Pedale?
> Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich eigentlich so vom "feeling" von meinen alten ganz überzeugt war ( außer von hohen verschleiß )?
> 
> Gruß  Franky
> ...



Passiert bei den Teilen schnell. Kleiner Tip. Wenn du die Teile neu hast dann nimm dir nen Gummihammer und schlag den äußeren Käfig an den inneren heran dadurch wir der Käfig dann ingesamt stabiler oder du nimmst halt Plattformpedalen wo aber wieder das Risiko besteht das Pins herausbrechen.


----------



## Benjy (30. Dezember 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Passiert bei den Teilen schnell. Kleiner Tip. Wenn du die Teile neu hast dann nimm dir nen Gummihammer und schlag den äußeren Käfig an den inneren heran dadurch wir der Käfig dann ingesamt stabiler oder du nimmst halt Plattformpedalen wo aber wieder das Risiko besteht das Pins herausbrechen.



ich hab die cmp-plattformpedalen mit schraubbaren pins... sind etwa 20g schwerer als die magnesiumdinger... aber halten dafür ordentlich was und kosten nicht die welt... wenn die neu sind, einfach nur die pins rausschrauben, bisschen sekundenkleber dranklatschen und gaaaaaanz schnell wieder reinschrauben... hält bombig.... fahre so schon seit fast einem jahr, ohne lockere oder abgebrochene pins


----------



## Monty98 (30. Dezember 2006)

hier ein "kranker" Heatsink-Belag. Krank deshalb weil keine Diagnose feststellbar war  Zum Vergleich rechts bzw. darüber der gesunde (beide als Paar gekauft).

BTW: das ist kein Bitumen oder Spray auf dem verschrumpelten Belag ich hab den vorm Foto-Shooting noch geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (30. Dezember 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> hier ein "kranker" Heatsink-Belag. Krank deshalb weil keine Diagnose feststellbar war  Zum Vergleich rechts bzw. darüber der gesunde (beide als Paar gekauft).
> 
> BTW: das ist kein Bitumen oder Spray auf dem verschrumpelten Belag ich hab den vorm Foto-Shooting noch geputzt



sieht irgendwie aus als wenn der weggeschmolzen wäre oder so.


----------



## Monty98 (30. Dezember 2006)

jo...bin die im Hochsommer gefahren.
In irgendeinem Post hab ich irgendwo irgendwann einmal geschrieben das bei meiner frisch geflexten Felge (kein Bitumen oder sonstiges) die blauen Heatsinks kleben beim Bremsen. Das meinte ich damit ...


----------



## Benjy (30. Dezember 2006)

heißt also: nie wieder blaue heatsinks im hochsommer fahren   

aber ist schon komisch... das die so aussehen bei maximal 40°C außentemperatur... beim trial dürften die bremsbeläge ja eigentlich nicht so wirklich heiß werden wenn man die bremse betätigt...


----------



## kingspohla (30. Dezember 2006)

ging mir auch so........die blauen haben einfach nich mehr aufgemacht....

gruß..


----------



## jockie (30. Dezember 2006)

Hatte ich auch...und trotz zuerst richtig eingestellter Bremse eine Seite total schräg abgefahren an einem Tag. Das schmatzende Blowjob-Geräusch wenn die an den Felgen kleben klang aber gut. Werde jetzt mal die weißen Heatsink probieren. Ansonsten geht hinten nichts über Koxx Bloxx braun.


----------



## Benjy (30. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten geht hinten nichts über Koxx Bloxx braun.



wohl noch keine coust's dran gehabt?!


----------



## Schevron (30. Dezember 2006)

ach was. Bäbel Beläge sind das einzig ware. Wer die noch net hatte weiß net was abgeht


----------



## EchoPure (30. Dezember 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> ach was. Bäbel Beläge sind das einzig ware. Wer die noch net hatte weiß net was abgeht



Was sind das denn für Beläge?wo bekommt man die denn her?


----------



## Schevron (31. Dezember 2006)

sind Beläge die einer bei uns in Schatthausen selber baut. is leider recht schwer dran zu kommen. Er baut die immer nur so schubweise.

am besten du fragst mal den tommy trialer (Thomas Mrohs) der hat da die besten connections


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (1. Januar 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> wohl noch keine coust's dran gehabt?!


In der Tat nicht. Die Cousts sollen aber doch einen recht weichen Druckpunkt haben, oder? ...und wie sieht's mit der Haltbarkeit und den Bezugsquellen (bei Heatsink) aus? Die braunen Köxxerblöxxchen halten ewig.

EDIT: ...Frage ignorieren, habe sie eben schon alle beantwortet bekommen: Neue Pads mit hartem Druckpunkt, viel Belag und guter Haltbarkeit...bei den Coustelliers direkt bestellbar.


----------



## atom-dragon (2. Januar 2007)

So hab heute glaub das kleinste teil was man Killen kann gekillt!
Beide Original schrauben aus meine VIZ nabe!
Lustigerweise sind das ALU schrauben!
    
Also die VIZ leute sind ma echte Leichtbauschwuchteln


----------



## jockie (2. Januar 2007)

atom-dragon schrieb:


> So hab heute glaub das kleinste teil was man Killen kann gekillt!
> Beide Original schrauben aus meine VIZ nabe!
> Lustigerweise sind das ALU schrauben!
> 
> Also die VIZ leute sind ma echte Leichtbauschwuchteln



Du bist nicht allein!


----------



## atom-dragon (2. Januar 2007)

Tja aber irgendwie schon scheise!
Wen man bedenkt das mir das auch beim Gap oder so passiren hätte können!
Dan währe ich voll am Arsch gewessen und das wegen ein 0,004 Kilo() ^^


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2007)

bei mir sind die viz schrauben damals beim zweiten mal festziehen kaputt geganen.......aba einfach die normal stahl achsschrauben gekauft und die dingers halten ewig.


----------



## Fars (3. Januar 2007)

Koxx Level Boss 2004 short. Hab den rahmen seit nem halben jahr und schon im arsch(( Sogar der STAHL Monty X-alp hat länger gehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. Januar 2007)

mein beileid! jetz kannst dir ja wieder nen monty kaufen ;-)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Januar 2007)

Fars schrieb:


> Koxx Level Boss 2004 short. Hab den rahmen seit nem halben jahr und schon im arsch(( Sogar der STAHL Monty X-alp hat länger gehalten...



Jaja an der Stelle reissen die meistens aber nach nem halben Jahr dürfte das wirklich net passieren, deshalb sollte das Gusset an der Stelle ja auch offen sein wie es bei den meisten Rahmen schon der Fall ist.


----------



## crazy_activist (5. Januar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Passiert bei den Teilen schnell. Kleiner Tip. Wenn du die Teile neu hast dann nimm dir nen Gummihammer und schlag den äußeren Käfig an den inneren heran dadurch wir der Käfig dann ingesamt stabiler oder du nimmst halt Plattformpedalen wo aber wieder das Risiko besteht das Pins herausbrechen.




Haben Plattformpedale denn so ziehmlich den gleichen Grip wie die VP Pedale. Die sehen eher so nach "Eislauf" aus .

Gruß Franky


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Januar 2007)

finde plattform pedale sogar besser...

die Pins kann man nachkaufen (bei Jan)

würde dir wenn du dir welche zulegen willst die hier beim Jan empfehlen

->Koxx K1 Pedale schwarz

halten bei mir schon n Jahr! noch kein Pin rausgebrochen...

edit: ob sie grippen oder nich liegt auch stark an der Sohle vom Schuh!!


----------



## Fars (5. Januar 2007)

die pins kann man auch im fahrradladen kaufen, sind eh alle gleich


----------



## jockie (5. Januar 2007)

Pins sind einfach Madenschrauben mit Innensechskant und die gibt's in verschiedenen Längen und saugünstig im Eisenwarenladen oder bei eBay.

Ansonsten kann ich für City nur die isah-Lösung empfehlen:
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Pedale/SF-MX+Pro+K%E4figpedale
Nicht ganz billig aber genial. Je Pedal nur auf einer Seite 10 Pins reintun und gut is'. Sind mehr als genug Pins gleich im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Schevron (5. Januar 2007)

einfach bei den VP den inneren käfig rausmachen, die plastikspacer dazwischen und dann hat man gripp ohne ende.

is super und vielfach bewährt


----------



## Eisbein (5. Januar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Pins sind einfach Madenschrauben mit Innensechskant und die gibt's in verschiedenen Längen und saugünstig im Eisenwarenladen oder bei eBay.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich für City nur die isah-Lösung empfehlen:
> http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Pedale/SF-MX+Pro+K%E4figpedale
> Nicht ganz billig aber genial. Je Pedal nur auf einer Seite 10 Pins reintun und gut is'. Sind mehr als genug Pins gleich im Lieferumfang.



oja. das ist wie kleber unter den füßen. da haste mit den falschen schuhen teilweise zuviel grip


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Januar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> einfach bei den VP den inneren käfig rausmachen, die plastikspacer dazwischen und dann hat man gripp ohne ende.
> 
> is super und vielfach bewährt



und noch die spitzen anfeilen. dann sind die dinger echt ne geniale konstruktion.


----------



## crazy_activist (14. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man "Spiel" von meiner XT-Nabe "weg-machen" kann. Oder kann es sein, dass seit meinem letzten Training das Innenlager im A**** gegangen ist?

Gruß    Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (14. Januar 2007)

crazy_activist schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man "Spiel" von meiner XT-Nabe "weg-machen" kann. Oder kann es sein, dass seit meinem letzten Training das Innenlager im A**** gegangen ist?
> 
> Gruß    Franky



du kannst versuchen, den konus nachzuziehen - is ziemlich easy, musst aber n guten mittelweg finden zwischen zu fest und nicht mehr locker! bei ner alten LX von mir geht das gar nicht mehr - entweder locker oder völlig starr!

kein plan, was das ist, hatte dann, wie die meisten die nase voll von konus lagern


----------



## Eisbein (14. Januar 2007)

naja wenns soweit ist dann einfach mal die konen anschauen und da wird dann wohl ein ziemlich angefressener zu sehen sein.


----------



## tinitram (14. Januar 2007)

Konuslager nachstellen ist ziemlich oll:
Ich hab da eins mal ein wenig zu locker wieder eingeschraubt. Das hat sich dann nach ein paar hundert Metern völlig fest gefahren...

Übrigens gibts bei hibike grad die lx silent naben für nen 5er. ohne die übliche "Leere" in die man bei Sperrklinkennaben reintritt...


----------



## tinitram (21. Januar 2007)

als hätt ichs geahnt... Achsbruch !







Das Schaltauge ist auch ziemlich mitgenommen. Hat jemand eine Idee wo man für diese Ebay-Geschichten frische Schaltaugen her bekommen kann? 

meins wird nicht mehr lange halten...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2007)

schick mal den FLD  hainis ne mail,oder lass dir eins frÃ¤sen.mehr fÃ¤llt mir auch nicht ein.
N'abend


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Januar 2007)

ich hab mir letztens eins selber gefräst. bisschen 10mm alu hat ich noch. ist zwar jetzt bisschen fetter als das alte aber hält super!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Januar 2007)

na siehste,geb dem herrn crischanD),oder einem anderen mit den mÃ¶glichkeiten zum frÃ¤sen,ein paar daten oder besser noch das alte schaltauge in teilen,und lasses dir machen.



ich hau mich hin....


----------



## Pankowtrialer (22. Januar 2007)

moin martin...
für die schaltaugen für die rahmen sind ganz normale...jeder bessere fahrradhändler hat die.versuchs einfach beim schwarzmarkt uffe danziger oder schick mir ne pm. schade wär gern dabei gewesen


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (29. Januar 2007)

Mir ist jetzt zum 3. mal die Bremsleitung bei meiner HS33 gerissen und zwar die kurze (Kolben zu Kolben). Da ich keinen Booster habe, ist die Leitung ungeschützt.

Nützen die Stahlfelxleitungen etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (29. Januar 2007)

Wie ist das denn passiert? 
Bist du irgendwo hängen geblieben?

Der Booster schütz die Leitung höchstens vorm Abknicken (aber nicht zwangsläufig, weil bei mir ist die Leitung trotz Break Booster abgeknickt).
Stahlflexleitungen sind zwar schon robuster, zumindest knicken sie nicht so schnell ab, 
aber wenn du die irgendwo abgerissen hast, hilft auch eine Stahlflexleitung nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (29. Januar 2007)

Hab nen Bunny verkackt und bin wohl mit dem rechten Bein dagegen gekommen, auf jeden Fall nicht irgendwo Hängengeblieben.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Januar 2007)

Dasselbe Problem hat mein kleiner Cousin bei seinem XTP.

Da ist die Leitung an der Stelle auch immer abgerissen. Nun hat er einen Booster dran und auch eine Stahlflex (allerdings nur das kurze Stück) und bis jetzt hältst.

MFG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Januar 2007)

Hatte auch das Problem weil ich keinen Booster fahre aber seit dem ich die Stahflexbrücke fahre passiert nix mehr und das schon seit mehr als einem Jahr. Hab jedoch noch die alte Brücke die man net kürzen kann und die ist auch die beste wie ich finde weil dort die Leitung auf die Stutzen aufgepresst ist. Bei der neuen kürzbaren Version ziehste dir die Leitung immer aus dem Stutzen raus oder das Teil wird einfach undicht. Am besten du baust dir aus nem Stück Hope Stahlflexleitung und den Anschlussstücken ne eigene Brücke die hält dann auf jeden fall


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Februar 2007)

Hab meinen Raven 5.0 zerlegt.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (27. Februar 2007)

Jo Eddy

zu erst würd ich dir empfehlen ein Brakebooster zu kaufen ...
da ist er besser geschützt. 
Stahlflex kann sein das es bischen was besser ist aber auch schwerer
oder ... V-Brake fahren wie ich 

ne und über den überbrückungsschlauch einfach eine zweiten dickern schlauch drüberstülpen so ist er auch ein bischen geschützt


cya phil



Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt zum 3. mal die Bremsleitung bei meiner HS33 gerissen und zwar die kurze (Kolben zu Kolben). Da ich keinen Booster habe, ist die Leitung ungeschützt.
> 
> Nützen die Stahlfelxleitungen etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2007)

Kauf dir nen Brakebooster, wie schon oben erwähnt und fixiere die Brückenleitung mittels eines Kabelbinders an dem Booster.

Und schon gehts wieder!

MFG


----------



## bikersemmel (6. März 2007)

oder du holst dir ne schmalere Felge, dann stehen die Bremskolben nicht mehr soweit vom Rahmen  ab und du kommst nicht mehr so oft mit dem Fuß dran.
Bei mir mit der Alex rims fuktioniert es super.
Ist einfach ein Problem bei dem sehr flachen Zoo rahmen.
Oder du holst dir Pedalen bei denen du nicht so leicht den Fuß drauf drehen kannst, sodass dieser an die Leitung kommt.
Mit den schrottigen Käfigpedalen von Try all oder so kann das passieren.
Fahre nun die Wellgo Magnesium mit den austauschbaren pins. Die sind prima

Einfach mal ein anderer Lösungsansatz

Gruß Semmel


----------



## killa007 (6. März 2007)

tinitram schrieb:


> als hätt ichs geahnt... Achsbruch !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenns nur das Schaltauge ist,dann kannst du das bei www.trialmarkt.de bestellen!!!Habe meins auch vom Jan bestellt! 

Gruß ,Killa007


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (7. März 2007)

Brakebooster hab ich gehabt und dann verkauft. Wenn der Rahmen beim Bremsen etwas nachgibt, läßt sich die Bremse feiner dosieren.

Das mit den Pedalen werd ich mal ausprobieren. Hab noch ein paar schöne Plattformpedale von nc-17.

THX


----------



## BastiTrial (7. März 2007)

Hi,

@Mitleifcreisis

schön das nicht nur ich dieses Problem hatte.  Hab jetzt ne Stahlflex bei den beiden Kolbenverbindungen und ein Brake-Booser und schon gehts.
Hab den Adamant Brake-Booster vom Jan, naja ist nicht gerade die erste Sahne muss ich sagen. Erstmal ist das Ding ist ein riesen Fetzen und mein Reifen hat an ihm geschliffen. Also musst ich ich ihn erst mal ein bisschen schmaler flexen.

MfG

Basti


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

ist ja acuh von deng, und bei deng ist farbe wichtiger als funktion


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. März 2007)

so, nach glorreichen 3 tagen Tensile musst ich nun vor einigen minuten erschreckend feststellen, dass sich die zum gappen aufgebaute kettenspannung iin ein bersten der guten freilaufs umgesetzt hat...
der jan hat natürlich baldigen ersatz versprochen, dennoch bin ich nun ein wenige abgeschreckt...


----------



## AxLpAc (12. März 2007)

omg - is dir was passiert alex?


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. März 2007)

ne, boden war weich...aber beunruhigt mich trotzdem bissel...


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2007)

bist dem am we auch schon gefahren? 
sieht aber gar nicht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. März 2007)

jo, hab mir ja extra wegen der session nen neuen gekauft
ne, gut is was anderes, hoffe, dass der neue kein montagsfreilauf is...


----------



## bertieeee (12. März 2007)

jaja hat der alex wieder wie nen tier da rein getreten aber der hat doch auch schon auf der sesion geknackt oder?


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2007)

das waren die vielen roller. wenn man da so wien tier rein latschen muss auf dem rasen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. März 2007)

selbst wenn Remy Bonjasky da wie ein tier reingetreten hätte, darf das teil nich nach 3 tagen so zerbröseln!


----------



## Fabi (13. März 2007)

King, King, King!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. März 2007)

teuer, teuer, teuer!!!


----------



## trail-kob (13. März 2007)

LOL LOL LOL (ich konnt nicht wiederstehen...)

DT Swiss Speiche 2.0 1.8 2.0 im Vorderrad ist nach 8 Jahren gerissen... gestern beim üben von Nosehops ^^
 ... damits eben beim Thema bleibt...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (13. März 2007)

Sehr lang hat das Urban meinem wüsten Style standgehalten, doch die Session am Wochenende war einfach zu heftig...
Es ist oberhalb des Tretlagers gerissen und gestern habe ich es dann endgültig getötet:


----------



## V!RUS (21. März 2007)

Wer so eine Kette fährt muss bestraft werden...
Jedes Glied eine Sollbruchstelle.  

Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Sehr lang hat das Urban meinem wüsten Style standgehalten, doch die Session am Wochenende war einfach zu heftig...
> Es ist oberhalb des Tretlagers gerissen und gestern habe ich es dann endgültig getötet:



hey luke das schaut ja richtig übel aus, wrum hat denn die Kettenstrebe noch so einen derben knick?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wrum hat denn die Kettenstrebe noch so einen derben knick?



Weil ich den Rahmen absichtlich ganz zerstören mußte.  

Nach einem Tag mit meinem Coust ist gleich wieder was kaputt gegangen. 
Die rechte Pedale ist aus der Kurbel gebrochen... 
Ach hätte ich mir doch gleich eine neue Kurbel zu dem Rahmen mitgekauft.


----------



## Spezialistz (28. März 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Wer so eine Kette fährt muss bestraft werden...
> Jedes Glied eine Sollbruchstelle.
> 
> Bild



drück das nächste mal auf deiner cam auf die taste mit der kleinen blume drauf. schimpft sich makro.


----------



## alien1976 (29. März 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> LOL LOL LOL (ich konnt nicht wiederstehen...)
> 
> DT Swiss Speiche 2.0 1.8 2.0 im Vorderrad ist nach 8 Jahren gerissen... gestern beim üben von Nosehops ^^
> ... damits eben beim Thema bleibt...



Ha Dt Revolution 1.8 1.5 .1.8 im Hinterrad mit Alunippel gerissen beim verkannten vom Rad auf nem Schutthaufen.
Wie niedlich


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

keine ahnung wie das passieren kann, sind auch keine kratzer zu sehen


----------



## V!RUS (2. April 2007)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> drück das nächste mal auf deiner cam auf die taste mit der kleinen blume drauf. schimpft sich makro.



Meine Cam heißt Nokia 6233 und hat leider so eine Taste nicht. So die Bilder sind wohl gut für Handy, aber nahe Sachen kann es irgendwie nicht richtig fotographieren. Naja, ich kenn mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. April 2007)

soo...hier mal ein Devil Bug Trial.
Ich hab den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft und leider(bzw besser*g*) nie aufgebaut. Hab ihn dann an nen kumpel verkauft....und so sah er 3 wochen später aus. Ich denk das haltbarkeitsdatum war abgelaufen


----------



## trialco (3. April 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr lang hat das Urban meinem wüsten Style standgehalten, doch die Session am Wochenende war einfach zu heftig...
> Es ist oberhalb des Tretlagers gerissen und gestern habe ich es dann endgültig getötet:


 Das erinnert mich an mein Urban


----------



## alien1976 (4. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie das passieren kann, sind auch keine kratzer zu sehen



Schau dir mal deine Kettenlinie oder die Kettenspannung und Führung an.
Kann sein dass die kette auf nem Ritzelzahn oben auf lag und durch reintreten sich die Kette auf die falsche Seite gezogen hat.


----------



## Eisbein (4. April 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal deine Kettenlinie oder die Kettenspannung und Führung an.
> Kann sein dass die kette auf nem Ritzelzahn oben auf lag und durch reintreten sich die Kette auf die falsche Seite gezogen hat.



ist bei nem sturz geschehen. und ketten linie passt aUCH. also muss sich bei sturz was passiert sein, dei kette war ja auch vorne und hinten vom ritzel runter. na wie auch immer, habs ausgetauscht.


----------



## Schechi (6. April 2007)

monty-vorbau gebrochen 
->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3588289#post3588289


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. April 2007)

Hej,
hab heute mal meinen lenker gehimmelt... war echt glück im unglück, bei mir ist noch alles dran und unverletzt! hier mal paar bilder!














mfg flo

p.s.: hat keiner zufällig nen 31,8 lenker von monty zu verkaufen?


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. April 2007)

der BT is lebensgefährlich!


----------



## locdog (10. April 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> der BT is lebensgefährlich!



warum denn das ? die dinger halten doch genau so lange wie zb. echo usw. mal von koxx abgesehen


----------



## trial-king (10. April 2007)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob hier schon jmd ein Chris king Steuersatz kaputt gegangen ist???

MFG

TK


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2007)

man kauf den doch einfach die dinger sind von CK da haste 5jahre garantie drauf. also 5jahre keine gedanken machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vermi (11. April 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> der BT is lebensgefährlich!




Jetzt kannst Du sagen: "der BT war lebensgefährlich"


----------



## Ray (12. April 2007)




----------



## Trialmaniax (12. April 2007)

Mensch Oger-Ray,
was machstn du für Sachen


----------



## kingpin18 (12. April 2007)

Krass da hat gleich mit die Hope Leitung raus gerissen. Wars eine Koxx Gabel?


----------



## Ray (12. April 2007)

Ja war ne Forxx... die Gute hat aber ihren Dienst getan... Baujahr 2003... Ist beim Tippen gebrochen und als ich dann mit dem HR oben stand ist mir auf einmal mein VR davongeflogen...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. April 2007)

lol einfach so abgerissen...
ich hoffe mir passiert das ma net irgendwann mit meiner gabel (scheis Ebay Gabel für 30 flocken^^)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. April 2007)

Tja hab auch die FLD von ebay,die gibt zwar stark nach,aber hÃ¤lt
@ray:fÃ¤hrst ne 203mm disc vorne


----------



## koxxrider (12. April 2007)

so eine 30 flocken ebay gabel ist mir schonma kaputt gegangen, also vorsicht


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. April 2007)

die 190 koxx gabel mir auch. (3mal)   die echos halten mehr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (13. April 2007)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl ja

@mtb-trialer. ist der gefÃ¼hlte geo-unterschied gross von einer forxx zur echo?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. April 2007)

Ray schrieb:


> @mtb-trialer. ist der gefühlte geo-unterschied gross von einer forxx zur echo?



von der geo hab ich da keinen unterschied festgestellt. ging vorne lediglich etwas leichter hoch da die echogabel um einiges leichter ist.


----------



## Ray (13. April 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> von der geo hab ich da keinen unterschied festgestellt. ging vorne lediglich etwas leichter hoch da die echogabel um einiges leichter ist.



Welche Echo fährst Du?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (14. April 2007)

control


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

war schon gerissen, und hat gut gehalten. 1jahr, davon seit august oder september mit fetter delle.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> war schon gerissen, und hat gut gehalten. 1jahr, davon seit august oder september mit fetter delle.



Wie geil... hat das schwarze Pferd den Kopf aber ganz schön hängen lassen....lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. April 2007)

mein beileid eisbein, wann ist die beerdigung?, und was willste jetzt fahren


----------



## Icke84 (16. April 2007)

er hat doch jetzt sein pitbull oder?


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> er hat doch jetzt sein pitbull oder?



soweit ich weiß wird er ZHI fahren!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. April 2007)

Ja super eisbein,wette im eimer wa....


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

also marcus. ich glaube ich hatte dir schon gesagt das das mit dem pitbull nischt wird. der Snake999acid ausm forum wollte anscheind sein geld nicht haben, wäre gern zoo! gefahren vorallem weils noch ein wenig kürzer ist als das neue rad
neben bei wären meine anderen alternativen gewesen: Echo pure, Toxin (würde ich dofort nehmen aber leider bissl teuer) oder nen geo nach wunsch vom milec.  Naja so hab ich mich für das Zhi Z2 entschieden. Falls geo intressiert: 1070 385 +20 aber ich bin mal gespannt was die messung ergibt. denn auf der zhi hompage steht was anderes als im shop... hoffe der kommt bald.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. April 2007)

so nachdem der lenker ja letzen gebrochen ist, hab ich nochmal genauer nachgesehen... und natürlich hat der vorbau nun auch noch nen riss.    
naja hab irgendwie pech mit defekten momentan 









naja also wenn man mit fingernagel drüber fühlt merkt man schon ne deutliche kerbe!
was könnt ihr mir denn so vorbauten raten die möglichst günstig sind und ungefähr die gleiche geo haben?
mfg flo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. April 2007)

R.i.P.:try all yourself replica....
naja er hat lange standgehalten,jetzt kommt der FUNN dran,mal sehn was so ein Dh lenker alles mitmacht,sowieso der erste Dh lenker den ich in 71 cm breite gesehen habe.


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> R.i.P.:try all yourself replica....
> naja er hat lange standgehalten,jetzt kommt der FUNN dran,mal sehn was so ein Dh lenker alles mitmacht,sowieso der erste Dh lenker den ich in 71 cm breite gesehen habe.



na wenn das der ist den ich auch habe dann kann ich sagen der ist top. meiner war durchgÃ¤ngig 3mm hat stolze 480g auf die wage gebracht. aber war echt geil


----------



## koxxrider (21. April 2007)

hast du den vorbau vom tretschwein gekauft?


----------



## isah (30. April 2007)

Das XTP zeigt den ersten riss, jetzt kommts an die Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schechi (3. Mai 2007)

nachdem ja mein ti- vorbau gerissen ist, hat sich meine gabel auch verabschiedet! naja, is ja auch schon 2 1/2 Jahre alt und wurde sehr viel gefahren! Trotzdem Schade, hatte gedacht dass die länger hält und jetzt gibt es die gabeln mit dem stop steering system leider nicht mehr, und das war doch soooo praktisch!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Mai 2007)

Soviel zu dem neuen Echofreilauf.... 3 Wochen gefahren und schon schrott....naja zum Glück net meiner hab ja nen ENO  Deng hat das Oberflächenhärten mit Durchhärten verwechselt naja kann ja mal passieren  
Der ENO scheint echt noch das Non Plus Ultra zu sein.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2007)

kann man die sperklinken noch mal sehen, also das schaut schon derb aus....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kann man die sperklinken noch mal sehen, also das schaut schon derb aus....



Die Sperrklinken sind noch alle top .


----------



## jockie (6. Mai 2007)

Übel!


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Mai 2007)

meiner


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Mai 2007)

aber nix weiteres passiert...


----------



## Monty98 (13. Mai 2007)

Blaue Heatsink?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. Mai 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> hast du den vorbau vom tretschwein gekauft?


ja hab ich, jaja ich bin verspätet aber fiel mir grad auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. Mai 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Blaue Heatsink?



richtig


----------



## Monty98 (18. Mai 2007)

Ja ich weiß, es war 'ne geile Zeit...

R.I.P. Schnucki











Lebensdauer: 2 Jahre, 1 Monat


----------



## Levelboss (18. Mai 2007)

Sieht doch noch gut aus


----------



## Monty98 (18. Mai 2007)

naja...auf meinem kann ich noch Backwheelhoppen


----------



## Trialstriker (19. Mai 2007)

ja ja 

das alte leiden kenn ich mit den rahmen 
selbe problem hatte ich vor nem 3/4 jahr auch mit meinem alten monty X-lite rahmen der dachte sich auch einfach "ach ich brech jetzt mal" und fing an an fast allen nähten zu reißen. er brach schließlich an der selben stelle wie bei dir da  
war schon was lustiges


----------



## curry4king (19. Mai 2007)

und jetzt gammelt er in MEINEM Schuppen rum genauso wie die anderen Teile die du alle in Arsch gekriegt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (21. Mai 2007)

Endlich is die Scheiß 06er Echo Felge hin.. Die neue macht nen wesentlich stabileren Eindruck.. nur dumm dass die nen andern ERD hat, weiß den wer?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Mai 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Endlich is die Scheiß 06er Echo Felge hin.. Die neue macht nen wesentlich stabileren Eindruck.. nur dumm dass die nen andern ERD hat, weiß den wer?



Echo Rear 26" 2007
46mm 
25mm holes
32h only
Weight: 820g 
(is eigenlich nich schwer... wenn man bedenkt das das kleine bisschen TryAll Gummi das nachher drauf kommt über n kilo wiegt)
*
ERD: 534mm*


----------



## locdog (21. Mai 2007)

ich hab ERD mit 533 gemessen, also muste es stimmen


----------



## alien1976 (21. Mai 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Echo Rear 26" 2007
> 46mm
> 25mm holes
> 32h only
> ...




Echo Hr Felge 06 Gewicht 728g
                   07 Gewicht 885

Mit gleicher Waage gemessen.

ERD 07 530mm


----------



## locdog (21. Mai 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Echo Hr Felge 06 Gewicht 728g
> 07 Gewicht 885
> 
> Mit gleicher Waage gemessen.
> ...



LOL
ich glaub du hast ne kaputte wage,

TEFAL diggi wage (verglichen mit ne anderen 0,1g wage):
echo 07 820g 
echo 06 650-660g weis nicht mehr genau


----------



## alien1976 (21. Mai 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> LOL
> ich glaub du hast ne kaputte wage,
> 
> TEFAL diggi wage (verglichen mit ne anderen 0,1g wage):
> ...



Da sieht man mal "Alles ist Relativ"

Egal auf jeden Fall ist die 07er hundeschwer. Und sone Hochstabile Felge brauch warscheinlich eh nur jemand der entweder nicht Smooth fährt oder über 100kg wiegt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Mai 2007)

@ alien1976 und locdog

ich glaub ihr habt unterschiedliche Farben!

locdog silber... und alien ne Deng-Farbene


----------



## raxx1 (21. Mai 2007)

Heute ist mein ehemals schöner Monty PRO 07 rahmen vorne am unterohr gebrochen(nähe der vorderen schweißnaht)
Beim Sidehop bemerkte ich ein komisches quitschen,was sich als rahmenbruch entpupte als das unterrohr plötzlich nach unten gerissen ist(verarbeitungsfehler?)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Mai 2007)

glaube nicht, ich weiss nun nicht wie gut du fährst, aber ich habe auch nen monty pro rahmen und der hat nun nach ca nem halben jahr risse und ich bin nun  kein pro fahrer....

gruß fabian


----------



## raxx1 (21. Mai 2007)

Hier die bilder vom pro 07,auch halbes jahr alt......

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8670/bild014uz1.jpg

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/8530/bild015zf2.jpg

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4153/bild016up0.jpg


schön,nich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2007)

kommt mir bekannt vor, nur bei mir ist gleich ober un unterrohr ab gerissen (mit nem lauten knall)


----------



## ecols (22. Mai 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal "Alles ist Relativ"
> 
> Egal auf jeden Fall ist die 07er hundeschwer. Und sone Hochstabile Felge brauch warscheinlich eh nur jemand der entweder nicht Smooth fährt oder über 100kg wiegt.



100kilo? hab ich.. fast.

die echo 07 ist wirklich ne katastrophe gewesen.. zu breit, zu wenig höhenprofil. meines erachtens hätte man mit der gleichen menge material schon eine wesentlich stabilere felge bauen können, aber echo wird nunmal nicht von deutschen  ingenieuren konzipiert..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Mai 2007)

raxx1 schrieb:


> Heute ist mein ehemals schöner Monty PRO 07 rahmen vorne am unterohr gebrochen(nähe der vorderen schweißnaht)
> Beim Sidehop bemerkte ich ein komisches quitschen,was sich als rahmenbruch entpupte als das unterrohr plötzlich nach unten gerissen ist(verarbeitungsfehler?)



Krasser Shit. Ich bin den Monty Pro Rahmen 06 selber über ein halbes Jahr gefahren und hab ihn ordentlich rangenommen. Jetzt fährt das Teil ein Kumpel von mir und bei ihm hält der auch noch. Also muss sagen das ich von dem Ding bis jetzt echt begeistert war weil mein Koxx schon nach nem Monat die Hufe hochgemacht hat. Naja Ausnahmen gibt es halt immer, mein Beileid.....seih froh das der Rahmen net alzu teuer war


----------



## locdog (22. Mai 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> @ alien1976 und locdog
> 
> ich glaub ihr habt unterschiedliche Farben!
> 
> locdog silber... und alien ne Deng-Farbene



nene. meine ist grun.
klar ist die sau schwehr, deshalb habe ich sie auch aufgebort usw. jetzt wiegt sie 755 bei gleicher stabilitat


----------



## alien1976 (22. Mai 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> nene. meine ist grun.
> klar ist die sau schwehr, deshalb habe ich sie auch aufgebort usw. jetzt wiegt sie 755 bei gleicher stabilitat


Meine ist silber

@ecols du meinst die 06 oder. Naja egal soll doch jeder das fahren was er will hauptsache er kommt damit zurecht.


----------



## ecols (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, meinte ich..


----------



## Eisbein (23. Mai 2007)

ich hab ne gedellte/gebrochene tryall felge zu beklagen. sie ist genau an der rille abgenknickt. so ein butterweiches material. ich hoffe die schwarze alex kommt bis freitag ansonst muss improviesiert werden in kölln.  bilder gibs morgen


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab ne gedellte/gebrochene tryall felge zu beklagen. sie ist genau an der rille abgenknickt. so ein butterweiches material. ich hoffe die schwarze alex kommt bis freitag ansonst muss improviesiert werden in kölln.  bilder gibs morgen



da sieht man mal wieder was du fürn krasser schranzer bist! die try all ist bestimmt NICHT weich!!! und der Clemens (the glue) schranzt mit dem Teil so dermaßen! und sie hat auch schon 2000000 dellen aber das Teil ist nicht kleinzukriegen ich hab noch niiiiiiie so komische geräusche gehört wie beim clemens wenn der gegen kannten haut! das hört sich jedesmal so an als würde die Felge brechen aber das ding geht und geht nicht kaputt....also du fetter schranzer!  du machst was falsch!


----------



## Eisbein (23. Mai 2007)

vll. fährt er nicht die 42mm sondern die breite? und außerdem war die schon recht oft gelfext worden. achja vll. bring ich auch ein paar kilo mehr mit als die kleber flasche von dir da. du wirst schon sehen, ich hoffe nur das die alex mir *keine* laute bremse beschehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (24. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> vll. fährt er nicht die 42mm sondern die breite? und außerdem war die schon recht oft gelfext worden. achja vll. bring ich auch ein paar kilo mehr mit als die kleber flasche von dir da. du wirst schon sehen, ich hoffe nur das die alex mir *keine* laute bremse beschehrt



da haste allerdings recht, er fährt die breite!  
ne also laut ist die alex eigentlich nicth siehst du ja bei diversen anderen fahrern...hoffentlich klappt alles bis morgen....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Mai 2007)

Jetzt hat sich mein Try-all Vorbau verabschiedet. Ist von rechts nach links durch "Gebrochen"


----------



## koxxrider (27. Mai 2007)

das hab ich schon 3 mal erlebt


----------



## Levelboss (28. Mai 2007)

.....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Mai 2007)

@Levelboss
du bist halt ein tier


----------



## ecols (30. Mai 2007)

bei Avid gabs auf genau diese Beschädigung hin nen kompletten Satz neue ultimate Hebel auf Kulanz..

=> Avid:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raxx1 (30. Mai 2007)

alsooo nach meinem Rahmenbruch kam schnell ein neuer Rahmen.....



Tja nun ist aber die schöne HS33 aufnahme futsch,weil meint Vater sie kapput gemacht hat  


edit: Doch nich^^ schraube war nur zu groß


----------



## isah (31. Mai 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> bei Avid gabs auf genau diese Beschädigung hin nen kompletten Satz neue ultimate Hebel auf Kulanz..
> 
> => Avid:



Erzaehl mal, an wen hast du dich da gewendet? Direkt an Avid USA, oder in Dtl.? Wie Lange hats gedauert, bis du die neuen hattest? Haben die Aerger gemacht weil du die beim Trial benutzt hast?


----------



## ecols (31. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mich mit Avid UK in Verbindung gesetzt, hab ihnen eine Mail geschrieben mit nem Bild von dem Riss und gesagt dass es ja ne recht unübliche Erscheinung ist, weil der riss ja nicht vorne (von etwa nem Sturz) kam..

Probleme gabs keine, er meinte nur dass er leider keine silbernen mehr hätte.. Und dann kamen 2 Wochen später ein Päckchen schwarze Ultimates aus England.. einfach so


----------



## isah (31. Mai 2007)

Genial! Also wert das Geld? Was Sagst du zum Vergleich mit zB SD7 oder XTR?


----------



## ecols (1. Juni 2007)

Überhaupt kein Vergleich.. die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von unglaublich hartem Druckpunkt bis unglaublich brachialer power ist erste Sahne..  Der Griff sind wunderschön und leicht und der Lever liegt unglaublich gut am Finger.. ich bin sie allerdings mit XTR Brakes + Nokon gefahren, weiß also nicht wie sichs dann mit den Original Avid Brakes verhält.. schätze aber eher noch besser..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juni 2007)

Ich habe jetzt die Klemmung meines Ritchey WCS Vorbaus zu beklagen,ich fahre so zwar noch,aber die insgesamt 8 Risse um die 4 klemmschrauben an der Lenkerklemmung geben mir schon zu denken
Tja,des wars dann erstmal,Geld wÃ¤chst nicht auf BÃ¤umen :/
MfG Martin


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2007)

alta du machst irgentwas falsch...


----------



## luckygambler (17. Juni 2007)

heute schon die zweite kette in den ersten monaten gerissen, und bei dem versuch nen tailwhip zu machen die bremsleitung abgerissen ich idiot!  
nunja zumindest habe ich mir jetzt vorgenommen meine kette grundsätzlich alle 2 monate zu erneuern...

@zoocontrol: vl hast du ja irgendwo im system spiel und damit immer nen ruck. vl öfters mal die schrauben nachziehen. wenn was kaputt geht dann oft nur wegen mangelnder wartung.
gruss


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. Juni 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Klemmung meines Ritchey WCS Vorbaus zu beklagen,ich fahre so zwar noch,aber die insgesamt 8 Risse um die 4 klemmschrauben an der Lenkerklemmung geben mir schon zu denken
> Tja,des wars dann erstmal,Geld wÃ¤chst nicht auf BÃ¤umen :/
> MfG Martin



Ziehst du die schrauben vielleicht zu sehr an... das kÃ¶nnts auch sein !


----------



## trialsrider (17. Juni 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Klemmung meines Ritchey WCS Vorbaus zu beklagen,ich fahre so zwar noch,aber die insgesamt 8 Risse um die 4 klemmschrauben an der Lenkerklemmung geben mir schon zu denken
> Tja,des wars dann erstmal,Geld wÃ¤chst nicht auf BÃ¤umen :/
> MfG Martin



jau nen wcs am trial zu fahren ist auch echt falsch...oh man!  
und wenn du das Teil jetzt weiter fÃ¤hrst kannste schonmal nen Termin beim KieferortopÃ¤den machen! viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (29. Juni 2007)

hab da ne kleine frage.
habe jetzt schon das 3 trettlager (try all) verbaut. hält jedesmal ca. 6 monate. halten eure lager auch so lange  ??


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Juni 2007)

sdh schrieb:


> hab da ne kleine frage.
> habe jetzt schon das 3 trettlager (try all) verbaut. hält jedesmal ca. 6 monate. halten eure lager auch so lange  ??



Das liegt daran das Try all schei$$ Industrielager verbaut die nach ner Weile einfach zerbröseln. Hol dir am besten ein Tretlager von einer Firma wie Truvativ, Raceface oder FSA. Die verbauen hochwertigere Lager. Hab jetzt schon seit fast 2 Jahren ein und das selbe Tretlager drine und fahre auch mit Rockring. Ist ein FSA Platinum Pro


----------



## curry4king (29. Juni 2007)

hab jetzt auch shcon des dritte

hmm das FSA wo gibt es das is längerer größe (z.b 128mm) oder recht da des 108?? finde des nen bissel wenig


----------



## jockie (29. Juni 2007)

Das FSA gibt's beim Krahnstöver mit 124mm Achslänge.

Das TryAll-Innenlager hat bei mir auch nur knapp ein Vierteljahr gehalten und dann sind die Lagerkügelchen beim Rollen zerbröselt und haben sich auch noch halb durch die Lagerschalen gefressen, was gleich noch die Anschaffung des Cyclus Tretlagergewindeschneiders zur Folge hatte.
Die Echo-Innenlager wiederum halten gut bei mir. Ab und an mal 1 Lager wechseln müssen (Jan hat die einzeln) und gut is'...
Selbst Shimano 4-cunt hat besser gehalten als TryAll.


----------



## curry4king (29. Juni 2007)

vill wenn ich grad ma inne nähe bin von celle


----------



## sdh (29. Juni 2007)

danke euch für die antworten. werde dan mal n FSA probieren.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (29. Juni 2007)

sdh schrieb:


> hab da ne kleine frage.
> habe jetzt schon das 3 trettlager (try all) verbaut. hält jedesmal ca. 6 monate. halten eure lager auch so lange  ??



So sah meins nach 2 Wochen aus:


----------



## voytec (29. Juni 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> So sah meins nach 2 Wochen aus:







meins nach ca.1 jahr genau das gleiche linke kugellager


----------



## curry4king (29. Juni 2007)

nicht ganz aber fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. Juni 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Das FSA gibt's beim Krahnstöver mit 124mm Achslänge.
> 
> Das TryAll-Innenlager hat bei mir auch nur knapp ein Vierteljahr gehalten und dann sind die Lagerkügelchen beim Rollen zerbröselt und haben sich auch noch halb durch die Lagerschalen gefressen, was gleich noch die Anschaffung des Cyclus Tretlagergewindeschneiders zur Folge hatte.
> Die Echo-Innenlager wiederum halten gut bei mir. Ab und an mal 1 Lager wechseln müssen (Jan hat die einzeln) und gut is'...
> Selbst Shimano 4-cunt hat besser gehalten als TryAll.



da kann ich zustimmen!
die echo-tratlager sind gut und halten auch!
ich hab da eher das problem mit der nabe von Try-all...an der gehen auch gut und gerne mal die lager kaputt...also ich meine die Hr Try-All CNC nabe!

Jan


----------



## bikersemmel (29. Juni 2007)

"die echo-tratlager sind gut und halten auch!"

nein,
da sind die gleichen Lager drin wie in den Tryall wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Und bei meinem Echo innenlager habe ich auch 2 mal im Jahr die Lager tauschen müssen.
Muss man beim tryall dann ein neues innenlager kaufen oder kann man auch, wie beim echo die Industrielager einzeln nachkaufen und ersetzen?


----------



## curry4king (29. Juni 2007)

kann man einzelt kaufen rechts kostet 18 links 7 glaube


----------



## atom-dragon (29. Juni 2007)

Hi

SO hab jetzt endlich auch was gekillt:
Monty 221 Pro Kurbel vorm Pedalgewinde gebrochen!
Tensile freilauf mehr als nur gekillt eher geschrdert!
Morgen kommen ma Bilder!


----------



## Pankowtrialer (30. Juni 2007)

ahoi, 

nun ma mein beitrag zu dem thema try-all tretlager....
also ick  fahr mein jetz schon über zwei jahre ohne lager tauschen oder erneutes festziehen der lagerschalen. vielleicht hab ihr die dinger einfach falsch eingebaut, die t-schalen zufest geschraubt, ihr schranzt nur mit dem rockring rum  oder ihr seit einfach zu "fett" und schwer... weeß ick ja och nich 

meene lager knirchen nicht und laufen rund *vielleicht ma keen montagsfarbikat?!?*

vlt sollten die betroffenen ma über ihren fahrstil nachdenken....
und ja, ick stehe mehr als einmal inna woche auf meenem hinterrad

fazit: die dinger sind zwar häßlich wie die nacht aber halten (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2007)

du wiegst ja auch nischt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoo!king (30. Juni 2007)

also ich wieg über 90kg und bei mir hält das teil seit nem jahr wunderbar... nen sanften fahrstil hab ich nicht wirklich...
mfg benedikt


----------



## curry4king (30. Juni 2007)

vill liegts daran das du dein lager noch nisch ausgebaut und angeguckt hast
bei mir z.b war auch nur nen knartzen als sich mein linkes lager verabschiedet hat beim rechten hab ichs nur gemerkt als ichs auseinander gebaut hatte

da ich kein erstz hatte hab ichs einfach wieder reingepackt


----------



## atom-dragon (2. Juli 2007)

Ihr müsst euch TruVativ ISIS Lager holen die halten eindeutig mindestens 1 Jahr und kosten dann immer noch weniger!

mfg-AD


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2007)

So,Magura Belag:
Er hatte eine gute Bremsleistung,mehr auch nicht.
--->beim Gap weggerissen,der LÃ¤nge nach auf dem RÃ¼cken gelandet.Rad 2 m weggeflogen,2 schmerzende Ellenbogen+hinterkopf trotz Helm,aber halb so wild.

Der Vorfall hat meine bremsleitung mit in den Tod genommen und mir(-hoffentlich) nur vorÃ¼bergehend die Lust am Trialen genommen.Dauert jetzt eh erst mal was bis ich das Rad wieder fit habe 

Bei der Gelegenheit:
WIESO IMMER ICH???










MfG Martin


----------



## Fabi (3. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit:
> WIESO IMMER ICH???


Das liegt an der goldenen VR-Felge.
Gott bestraft Dich dafÃ¼r, weil die so hÃ¤sslich ist.


----------



## Levelboss (3. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> WIESO IMMER ICH???


...weil Du Monty BremsbelÃ¤ge benutzt.  Ist normal, dass die auseinander fallen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2007)

Magura,also noch schlimmer  

By the way:Besteht die Gefahr denn bei allen BelÃ¤gen die diese Plastik Halterungen haben?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. August 2007)

Und nochmal ich...
Monty Freilauf=TryAll Freilauf.

Hab meinen Monty jetzt nach ca. 2 Monaten zum Durchdrehen bekommen...erst rutscht der alle 10 mins durch,dann hab ich ihn gewartet-und nichts UngewÃ¶hnliches feststellen kÃ¶nnen(Klinken in Ordnung,Federn nicht verklebt o.Ã,Verzahung noch ok)
Dann hatte ich einen Tag ruhe,und beim Anfahren an einer Ampel ist er fast eine komplett umdrehung durch gegangen.
Fazit:Wer 2 Monate sorgenfrei fahren will,soll sich den Monty kaufen,an sonsten minderwertig.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Schevron (7. August 2007)

also ich hab den Monty jetzt seit 8 Monaten ohne Problem. Hat in der ganzen zeit vielleicht 2 bis 3 mal geknackt. sonnst schnurrt er wie ein kätzchen


----------



## dane08 (7. August 2007)

montagsfabrikat?!?
ich kann den monty nur empfehlen. ich fahr den jetzt seit 7-8 monaten er ist erst nur ein einziges mal durchgerutscht und läuft immernoch rund.Und gegens aufdrehen ist er auch noch gesichert
meiner meinung nach echt ein eguter freilauf ich denk ich werd ihn mir wieder kaufen wenn sich der aktuelle verabschiedet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (14. August 2007)

mein eno trial verabschiedet sich so langsam.
ständiges knacken, sogut wie bei jeder kurbelumdrehung, aber noch kein einziges mal durchgerutscht bis jetzt. wahrscheinlich gibts einfach mal den dicken knall.
naja 1,5jahre in der woche ca 5mal 2h lang aber nie was gehabt.


----------



## ringo667 (14. August 2007)

Mach den Freilauf doch mal auf, vielleicht hat sich nur eine Sperrklinke verabschiedet, die du leicht ersetzen kannst.


----------



## biker ben (15. August 2007)

ja hatte ich auch erstmal vor,allerdings wusste ich nicht das die so leicht zu ersetzen sind. danke. 
woher bekomme ich die denn dann?


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. August 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> ja hatte ich auch erstmal vor,allerdings wusste ich nicht das die so leicht zu ersetzen sind. danke.
> woher bekomme ich die denn dann?



tartybikes... und bestimmt auch beim jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. September 2007)

Nach knapp über einem halben Jahr verabschiedet sich mein Ciguena Rahmen jetzt  Er reisst an der Bremsaufnahme der Sitzstrebe und am Tretlager auf der Schweißnaht. Fazit: Dengrahmen holen, die halten wenigstens .


----------



## alien1976 (6. September 2007)

Nutz du einen Brake Booster am HR?
Der wäre vieleicht etwas hilfreich gewesen um die Spreizung des Rahmens beim Bremsen zu kompensieren.
Zum 2 Bild würd ch fast meinen das des erst mal nur der Lack ist der gerissen ist. Um sicher zu gehen könntest du den Lack entfernen und schaun wie es drunter ausschaut.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. September 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Nutz du einen Brake Booster am HR?
> Der wäre vieleicht etwas hilfreich gewesen um die Spreizung des Rahmens beim Bremsen zu kompensieren.
> Zum 2 Bild würd ch fast meinen das des erst mal nur der Lack ist der gerissen ist. Um sicher zu gehen könntest du den Lack entfernen und schaun wie es drunter ausschaut.



Nein habe keinen dran weil oben so eine Querstrebe eingeschweißt ist die das verhindern soll. Sorry erkennt man auf dem Bild nicht. Das mit dem Lack werde ich mal tun 

Edit: Lack ist ab und die Risse sind auch im Alu. Hab erstmal wieder weiße Farbe drübergepinselt in der Hoffnung das der Lack die Sache noch etwas zusammenhält


----------



## alien1976 (6. September 2007)

des gin ja fix hast sonst nichts zu tun oder grad Pause?

des mit dem Lack drüber das des nochetwas hält -Bitte sei nicht Naiv- würd ich lassen.
Besser ist den Riss offen zu lassen und zu beobachten. Mach doch mal ein paar sichere Belatungstest im Stand (Seitenbelastung und so und schau wie sich der Riss verhält) Kannst dann abwägen aber generell würd ich ihn leiber schweissen lassen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. September 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> des gin ja fix hast sonst nichts zu tun oder grad Pause?
> 
> des mit dem Lack drüber das des nochetwas hält -Bitte sei nicht Naiv- würd ich lassen.
> Besser ist den Riss offen zu lassen und zu beobachten. Mach doch mal ein paar sichere Belatungstest im Stand (Seitenbelastung und so und schau wie sich der Riss verhält) Kannst dann abwägen aber generell würd ich ihn leiber schweissen lassen.



Hihi, habe seit langem mal wieder einen freien Tag  Ich werd den Riss so lassen weil ich mit dem nachschweißen bisher eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Das Tretlager müsste nach dem schweißen wieder nachgeschnitten werden und eigentlich müsste der Rahmen auch wieder zum Spannungsabbau in den Ofen was mir alles zu viel Aufwand ist. Ich hoffe und denke einfach mal das der Rahmen noch etwas hält und nicht gleich schlagartig durchbrechen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (6. September 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> des gin ja fix hast sonst nichts zu tun oder grad Pause?
> 
> des mit dem Lack drüber das des nochetwas hält -Bitte sei nicht Naiv- würd ich lassen.
> Besser ist den Riss offen zu lassen und zu beobachten. Mach doch mal ein paar sichere Belatungstest im Stand (Seitenbelastung und so und schau wie sich der Riss verhält) Kannst dann abwägen aber generell würd ich ihn leiber schweissen lassen.



richtig lesen! der tip war, den lack ABzumachen, um zu schauen, ob der riss nur im lack ist oder auch im material...


----------



## alien1976 (7. September 2007)

Viel Spass ich wirds aber dann nicht übertreiben. Immer schon Smooth fahren.


----------



## jockie (7. September 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Fazit: Dengrahmen holen, die halten wenigstens.


Meine Rede!


----------



## misanthropia (7. September 2007)

@msc trialer:
oder du bohrst jeweils an den Enden der Risse 2 kleine Löcher um die Rissfortpflanzung zu verhindern uder wenigstens zu verzögern. Du entlastest dadurch das Material. Wenn sich der Riss dennoch fotpflanzt dann stell den rahmen lieber weg. mach dir einenausgefallenen kleiderständer daraus oder so


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. September 2007)

Seh ich auch so


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. September 2007)

Nach dem gestrigen Training in Thalheim habsch jetzt auch noch nen Riss auf dem Oberrohr entdeckt und die anderen überlackierten Risse sind alle wieder durch den Lack aufgerissen  Die ganze Sache wird mir langsam auch etwas zu heiß.

@misanthropia: 
Das mit den Löchern hab ich schon mal bei nem anderen Rahmen so gemacht und das Teil is über die Löcher hinweg leider weiter gerissen

@zoocontrol:
Sieht geil aus. Ich glaube so werde ich das auch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (7. September 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so



Genau gute Einstellung man mus aus jedem schlechten noch was Posetives bei rausziehen. GefÃ¤llt mir der Tisch. Was ist denn das fÃ¼rÂ´ne Mosnter Nabe in dem Tischfuss??


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. September 2007)

Heute ist ein trauriger Tag, mein ENO hats komplett zerlegt  
Grade geöffnet und was seh ich da?! 3 der 5 Sperrklingen gebrochen und die Innenverzahnung ist auch ordendlich kaputt  

Hat wer nen Plan ob´s Billiger ist wenn ich die Ersatzteile so kaufe oder direkt ein neues?


----------



## KermitB4 (26. September 2007)

Frag beim Jan nach, der hat die teile da.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. September 2007)

War das der normale ENO oder der ENO Trial?WÃ¼rde mich mal interessieren weil ich mir nicht denken kann das ein ENO Trial mal so verunglÃ¼cken kann...
Es sei denn du fÃ¤hrst ihn in der 4 oder5 Generation 
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## sensiminded (26. September 2007)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Heute ist ein trauriger Tag, mein ENO hats komplett zerlegt
> Grade geöffnet und was seh ich da?! 3 der 5 Sperrklingen gebrochen und die Innenverzahnung ist auch ordendlich kaputt



hat der eno trial nicht 6 sperrklinken und der normale 4!?


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2007)

dann wars wohl der trial, und die 6. sperrklinke ist schon verdampft...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Oktober 2007)

Hab einen Achsbruch meiner Cannondale Fire HR Nabe zu verkÃ¼nden,nach einem 3/4 Jahr.Inklusive XT Schnellspanner.


----------



## Levelboss (8. Oktober 2007)

Jede Kugel feinsäuberlich in der Mitte gespalten! 
Das waren mal zwei Lager aus der ProII.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Oktober 2007)

So Ã¤hnlich sehen die Kugeln aus der Cannondale auch aus.Ich fand sogar gedrittelte Kugeln,BruchstÃ¼cke mit abgeschliffenen Kanten.Mal sehn ob meine Kamera das packt.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2007)

felix du schranzer....
aber kann natrülcih sein das ich mit schuld habe. bind die ja auch mal kurz gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Oktober 2007)

genau so sah mein TryAll lager auch 2mal aus


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Oktober 2007)

Felix, du mit deinem agressiven Fahrstil bekommst doch wirklich alles klein!  

MFG


----------



## curry4king (8. Oktober 2007)

als ich mein tryall lager rausgezogen habe waren alle kugeln gespalten und die lager für die kugeln waren nurnoch staub


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Oktober 2007)

ich habe heute zum dritten mal meine coolchain zertreten und das tat weh


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2007)

3x die selbe Kette? Wenn sie einmal reisst ist das 'n sicheres Zeichen eine neue zu kaufen.


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Oktober 2007)

war immer ne neue und die war noch nicht mal 3 monate drauf


----------



## luckygambler (28. Oktober 2007)

hm.. ich hab auch das problem, dass ketten nie lange bei mir halten. die koolchain hällt bei mir aber! bist du vl hin und wieder mal mit der kette iwo aufgesetzt?


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Oktober 2007)

ja aber nicht da an der stelle wo die gerißen ist unddas ist mir nur einmal passiert das aufsetzen hab auch kein kettenschloss drin das reißen könnte einfach so das glied zerteilt . neue drauf und weiter. hab noch eine neue liegen ""freu""


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Oktober 2007)

Check mal Kettenlinie, wie nietest du die Kette?
Außerdem was für eine Übersetzung fährst du und wieviel wiegst du?
Ich fahr die Koolchain immer nur 3-4 Monate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (28. Oktober 2007)

also ich fahre 18-15 wiege 65 kg und ketten linie ist en bissel schief aber nicht viel nur weil ich hinten diese distanzscheibe nicht raus bekomme und die ist max 2mm dick ist ne echo nabe zum schrauben also so passt die linie


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2007)

Zu straff? Zu locker?


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2007)

18-15 + zu viel spannung= ketten tot


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 18-15 + zu viel spannung= ketten tot



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln,fahre 18-14 + extrem spannung und habe abgesehen von den KettenschlÃ¶ssern ein tadelloses Kettenleben.Ich wechsel trotzdem alle 2 Monate.
Fahre jetzt 1 Jahr Koolchain,und hab sie bisher nicht kleinbekommen(abgehen von den SchlÃ¶ssern) und das bei nahezu tÃ¤glichem Gebrauch.

WÃ¼rde mal eher auf zu wenig Spannung tippen,sprich das die durchhÃ¤ngt.


GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## sensiminded (29. Oktober 2007)

also die koolchain ist bei mir schon dreimal gerissen-war jedesmal ne andere.
versucht mal die collapse von khe, ist zwar breit und schwer, aber ich glaub die geht nicht klein, fahre sie schon lange und habe keine probs.


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Oktober 2007)

naja die khe is wirklich stabil, aber die kettengliebder sind bei mir sau schnell steif geworden, und das nervt ziemlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (29. Oktober 2007)

hmm und was ist mit ner halbglieder kette halten die besser?

und wieso ist 18- 15 zu straff?

aso und die kette wird mit nem point spanner gestrafft und der ist nicht zum locker genau richtig und nicht zu straff


----------



## misanthropia (29. Oktober 2007)

bin immer ne cool chain gefahren, fahre jetzt sogar eine Half link und habe damit auch keine Probleme. tausche meine ketten 1mal im jahr. fahre 20" und dennoch mit kettenspanner ich weil zum einen eine schlabberige Kette hasse und es zum andern angenehmer für das Material ist wenn es nicht so einem Ruck ausgesetzt ist ohne vorgesapnnt zu sein
wenn dazu noch die kette schief ist dann geht die einfach kaputt.


----------



## Luk (6. November 2007)

Letzten Sonntag:


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. November 2007)

hm schaut nach nem sprödbruch aus... geflossen ist da nix.


----------



## luckygambler (7. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ich habe heute zum dritten mal meine coolchain zertreten und das tat weh



welchen freilauf fährst du? trittst du immer rein wenn du schon spannung mit dem fuss am pedal hast, oder kommt es vor, dass du die kette straffstösst?


----------



## curry4king (7. November 2007)

ich würd auch sagen das liegt an deinem fahrstiel =)


----------



## mr.mütze (7. November 2007)

also die kette ist straff bevor ich rein trette durch den ketten spanner. bis jetzt hält sie mal gucken und ich fahre den monty den roten und bin sehr zu frieden.
ach so vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen das es die schmale ist und nicht die breite.

mfg marcel


----------



## luckygambler (8. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> also die kette ist straff bevor ich rein trette durch den ketten spanner. bis jetzt hält sie mal gucken und ich fahre den monty den roten und bin sehr zu frieden.
> ach so vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen das es die schmale ist und nicht die breite.
> 
> mfg marcel



hab das anders gemeint. der freilauf sperrt ja alle paar grad. 
falls du in diesem spielraum reintrittst, dann trittst du ja ein paar grad ins leere, und sobald der freilauf sperrt gibts nen schlag.


----------



## mr.mütze (8. November 2007)

aso ne eigentlich nicht


----------



## luckygambler (9. November 2007)

hatte noch gefragt welchen freilauf du fährst... nur rein interessehalber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (9. November 2007)

hi, ich fahr jetzt seit ca. 3 monaten die khe collapse.

nun is mir letztens beim kettenschloss der kopf des einen metalstiftes vom kettenschloss abgebrochen, so das diese klammer keinen halt mehr hatte.

ist es wichtig wie rum man das kettenschloss anbringt? wenn ja, wie?

oder soll ich besser nieten? ich habe den BBB kettennieter.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2007)

ja ist es
der Clip diese klammer die das ganze verschließt da muss die öffnung vom ritzel wegzeigen
also
          Clip
#####=|##########
                               #  <--- Freilauf
################

#= Kette


----------



## Icke84 (9. November 2007)

also

          <- öffnung in die richtung (oberer kettenabschnitt)

Kurbel========<==========Freilauf


so? wenn ich deins richtig verstandne habe.
weil ich hab dne freilauf hinten

und auf welche seite die klammer muss ist egal?


----------



## Schevron (9. November 2007)

ich denk was es sinnvoller macht. Denn was man versteht behält man besser als auswendig  
Kettenschloß so das sich die klammer in rotationsrichtung (vorwärtsrollen) gegen den pin stützt.
wenn man sich also vorstellt das zb die hose immer an der kette schleift, das sich dann die klammer nicht löst wenn man hängen bleibt.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine ;-)

Auf welcher Seite weiß ich nicht genau obs n unterschied macht. wenns außen is kommt man halt besser dran


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2007)

doll mein "anschaungsbild" hatter umgedreht ich habs genau andersrum gebaut lol

ich sag mal so  
wenn das kettenschloss aufs ritzel zuläuft (wenn du vorwärtsrollst) muss die öffnung des clips vom ritzel wegzeigen


----------



## Icke84 (9. November 2007)

okay, danke 

isses denn nun besser mitm schloss zu fahren oder z.B. mitn BBB kettennieter selbst zu nieten?


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2007)

nen anständiger nieter wie z.B. der von Rolhoff kostet um die 100
der bbb von jan wenn du den meinst ist ein kettendrücker zum kürzen

kla richtig vernietet hällt das besser kostet aber auch nen bissel

und bei mir funzen die schlösser gut 

beim 20" z.B. kannste net nieten


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2007)

In einer antsÃ¤ndig genieteten Kette gibt es keine Schwachpunkte.Mit Schloss ist das Schloss die Schwachstelle.

GewÃ¤hr nur unter Ausschluss von MaterialschÃ¤den,versteht sich


----------



## mr.mütze (9. November 2007)

ich fahr den monty und der ist sehr gut noch nicht durch gerutscht und hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (10. November 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> beim 20" z.B. kannste net nieten


 
wieso sollte das nicht gehen? bei manchen 20" kann man das HR auch raus machen ohne die kette aufzumachen. Je nachdem wie weit hinten es im ausfallende ist, und somit die kette entspannt werden kann.

oder meintest du aus nem anderen Grund? Die ketten sind ja die gleichen


----------



## curry4king (10. November 2007)

jo deswegen  ist aber eher schlecht vill gehts ja manchmal bei mir z.b gehts nüsch


----------



## Sebastian G (26. Dezember 2007)

Das Nervigste ist wenn die neuen teile schon kaput ankommen wie mein Echo Pure rahmen von trialmarkt  ist zwar nur eine delle trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut das die solche rahmen verschicken

MFG


----------



## mario1981 (26. Dezember 2007)

Tausch ihn doch um. Ich denke wenn du es dem Jan richtig erklärst wird er es wohl auch machen.


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Absicht vom Jan war. Reklamiere ihn einfach, der tauscht ihn 100 Pro aus. Nirgendswo bekommst du so einen guten, schnellen und einfachen Service wie beim Trialmarkt.

MFG


----------



## Sebastian G (26. Dezember 2007)

Jo ich werde morgen mal anrufen im moment sind ja immer noch feiertage da arbeitet bei trialmarkt bestimmt niemand

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. Dezember 2007)

oh doch der Jan schraubt noch bis tief in die nacht. Er kann ja nebenbei fernsehen sich auf sein sofa chillen....


----------



## Eisbein (4. Januar 2008)

ich lass mal einfach die bilder sprechen: 






http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2165473631_b3c6ac5300_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2144/2165474123_5ec846eeb4_b.jpg


----------



## curry4king (4. Januar 2008)

jetzt weißte wo am preis gesparrt wurde


----------



## Eisbein (4. Januar 2008)

leider hab ich noch 230â¬ bezahlt 

naja jetzt mal schauen, entweder cantisockel anschweiÃen oder was anderes.


----------



## konrad (4. Januar 2008)

und nun stellt sich natrülich die frage,mit welcher linse du diesen fatalen bruch aufgenommen hast...und mit wievielen seperaten blitzen du diesen hervorgerufen hast


----------



## Eisbein (4. Januar 2008)

Sigma 18-50 3,5-5,6
2 blitze einmal Nikon SB24 und einmal Nikon SB25

will noch jem. die exif's haben?


----------



## curry4king (4. Januar 2008)

wieso canti anschweißen und nicht wieder 4punkt?


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Januar 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> wieso canti anschweißen und nicht wieder 4punkt?



Eisbein -> V-Brake


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Januar 2008)

bei was für einem move ist das passiert? wenn ich mal auf die andere seite schaue, dann ist das teil auch eher angepunktet als geschweißt


----------



## Eisbein (4. Januar 2008)

stand in ner schrägen aufm HR. als dann nach 2 mal leisem knacken der druckpunkt nicht mehr da war bin ich abgestiegen. 
also ganz unspektakulär. das beste war das ich danach noch mit nem anderen rad weiter fahren durfte, das BT auf meinen fotos. 
Man darf vermuten was der nächste rahmen wird. 

achja nos hatte recht, ich verabscheue so komisches öl bremsen gedingsbumse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (4. Januar 2008)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein rahmen??

MFG


----------



## curry4king (4. Januar 2008)

steht doch unter seinem nick :-D


----------



## Sebastian G (5. Januar 2008)

ups habe ich gar nicht gesehen 

Danke


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Januar 2008)

aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest du doch nen selbstgebauten v-brake adapter? der hing doch nicht wie bei den meisten v-brake fahrern an beiden punkten der vierpunktaufnahme sonder nur an dem unteren oder?
ich meine selbst wenn sich die kraft selbst auf beide punkte nicht linear verteilt, müsste der 2te punkt ja schon was von der last abnehmen.
... ich meine nur bevor ihr die schweissnähte in frage stellt vieleicht lags ja auch daran?
meine prof meinte mal, dass die chinesen zwar sicher keine tolle ausbildung fürs schweissen haben, aber wenn man 12 stunden am tag, 7 tage die woche.... immer das gleiche schweisst, dass die schweissnähte dann von der qualität schon in ordnung sind. hängt dann wenn wohl eher am material an dem gespart wird... aber das ist wohl seine meinung, dich ich aber eigentlich teilen würde.
mfg flo


----------



## jockie (5. Januar 2008)

*@Eisbein:* Mein Beileid! Ist ja jetzt schon der zweite Rahmen in kurzer Zeit...

*@Dr.Hasi:* Sehe ich genauso mit den Schweißnähten. Außerdem wird sicher ein- und derselbe Schweißer, der vorher noch Zoo/Echo/Adamant-Rahmen -- und was da sonst noch fabriziert wird -- gebrutzelt hat, jetzt nicht das Pfuschen anfangen nur weil ein ZHI-Rahmen an der Reihe ist.


----------



## Schevron (6. Januar 2008)

tjaja, beim rückwärts abspringen von mauern etc. immer schön die bremse aufmachen und abfangen. nicht zuknallen. beim zuknallen reißt es immer schön an der bremsausnahme, wie man hier sieht 

ps.: mein Beileid =), aber immerhin läßt sich sowas recht einfach schweißen


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Januar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> beim zuknallen reißt es immer schön an der bremsausnahme, wie man hier sieht



IBS 

...schade um den Rahmen  einen in Rauenberg - jetzt gleich im neuen Jahr den nächsten (zumindest ein bisschen)


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> tjaja, beim rückwärts abspringen von mauern etc. immer schön die bremse aufmachen und abfangen. nicht zuknallen. beim zuknallen reißt es immer schön an der bremsausnahme, wie man hier sieht
> 
> ps.: mein Beileid =), aber immerhin läßt sich sowas recht einfach schweißen



na hoffen wir mal das mit dem schweißen.

@ nos, jo ist schon komisch. Basti meinte noch zu mir ob wir igrentwann mal zusammen fahren ohne das nen rahmen in die brüche geht. 
ach was solls so kommt halt was neues.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2008)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest du doch nen selbstgebauten v-brake adapter? der hing doch nicht wie bei den meisten v-brake fahrern an beiden punkten der vierpunktaufnahme sonder nur an dem unteren oder?
> ich meine selbst wenn sich die kraft selbst auf beide punkte nicht linear verteilt, müsste der 2te punkt ja schon was von der last abnehmen.
> ... ich meine nur bevor ihr die schweissnähte in frage stellt vieleicht lags ja auch daran?...



also wenn du wirklich nur einen punkt genutzt hast dann ist es wirklich kein wunder!
dadurch hast du ja nicht nur reine zugbelastung drauf, sondern einen recht krassen mix. vorallem das moment durch die v-brakes ist garantiert zu doll gewesen. ich sag mal so, die cantis sind nicht umsonst so dick... wenn du jetzt so nen dicken canti mit m10 gewinde plötzlich mit einer m6 festziehst, dann war es vorprogrammiert.

da sind die schweißnähte wohl echt nicht schuld. bei ner 4-punkt hättest halt eine nahezu gleichverteilung auf beide punkte pro seite gehabt.

hört sich jetzt doof an, aber den rahmen hast du recht fahrlässig entschärft!!

was ist das für eine legierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2008)

also soweit ich weiß fährt der Fabi mit seinem coust sehr änhliche adapter, die halt auch nur an einem punkt befestigt sind. ist der rahmen schon im arsch?
mir ist schon kla das das irgentwo ne ziemlich starke belastung ist aber wenn das nach sowenig fahren passiert dann würde das früher oder später auch mit ner Magura passieren, wenn denn der brakbooster nicht brutalts steif ist.


----------



## jockie (6. Januar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiß fährt der Fabi mit seinem coust sehr änhliche adapter, die halt auch nur an einem punkt befestigt sind. ist der rahmen schon im arsch?
> mir ist schon kla das das irgentwo ne ziemlich starke belastung ist aber wenn das nach sowenig fahren passiert dann würde das früher oder später auch mit ner Magura passieren, wenn denn der brakbooster nicht brutalts steif ist.



Nico! Ich sage dir das jetzt nicht gerne...aber ich will ehrlich sein...du bist einfach zu schwer! Das Ding ist für drahtige Personen mit Mandelaugen konzipiert...


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2008)

Jochen, bist du denn viel leichter als ich. 
aber ich denke der nächste rahmen wird was solides. immerhin hat der darkhorse doppelt solang gehalten.


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

kannst ja meinen darkhorse haben


----------



## isah (6. Januar 2008)

> ochen, bist du denn viel leichter als ich.
> aber ich denke der nächste rahmen wird was solides. immerhin hat der darkhorse doppelt solang gehalten.



 Nachdem Jochen ueber Wochen kuenstlich ernaehrt wurde hat er die 60 kg Grenze geknackt!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Januar 2008)

BT Kurbel ist mir gestern bei einem Gap angerissen, hängst jetzt im 30° winkel noch dran. Immerhin besser als ruckartig zu brechen. Ich hab sogar den gap bei dem die Kurbel gerissen ist noch geschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (16. Januar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> BT Kurbel ist mir gestern bei einem Gap angerissen, hängst jetzt im 30° winkel noch dran. Immerhin besser als ruckartig zu brechen. Ich hab sogar den gap bei dem die Kurbel gerissen ist noch geschaft.



Cryo mei Beileid.

ich hatte letztes WoEnd auch mein auch meine Premiere überhaupt in ganzen Fahrraddasein. Mir ist die Kette gerissen die K810 die ja immerhin schon knapp 2 Jahre fahre. Die war war noch original. Ja Ja jetz kommen gleich die blöden Komments. Ich weis die hätt ich schon längst wechseln sollen. Hätts auch vorm Sommer gemacht da die Kette aber noch nicht im Verschleissmass lag hab´se noch drauf gelassen.

PS: Cryo die neuen Ketten sind da! Also von mir aus kanns wieder losgehen.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Januar 2008)

Die DT swiss 340s von meinem Kumpel ist nun entgültig fertig. ob wohl das rad kaum aber wirklich kaum bewegt wurde hatte er mit der nabe nur ärger...


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2008)

abgerissene leitung hinten bei der brücke von der hs33 bild kommt die tage

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2008)

Ist leider eine Volkskrankheit.


----------



## ecols (7. Februar 2008)

zumindest wenn man weder stahlflex noch booster fährt..


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2008)

da wir gerade bei stahlfelx sind was wiegt die mehr im gegensatz zur normlen?


gruß marcel


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Februar 2008)

So hier mal meine Gabel, hat vor ein paar Tagen denn geist aufgegeben. Zum glück war ich an dem Tag nicht so Motiviert und als ich @Home war hatte ich dann die Risse (5 Stück) und Diverse Stauchungen gesehn...Glück gehabt


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Februar 2008)

Was war das für eine Gabel?

Anhand des Lacks, scheint die ja auch nicht mehr so ganz fresh zu sein oder?

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Februar 2008)

Keine ahnung was das wür eine war. Hatte ich mal hier gekauft. Und der Lack war etwa erst 2Wochen drauf, das hat sich so in sich Verformt das der gerissen und abgeplatzt ist.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,





Hat jemand eine wage Ahnung in welche Preisrichtung da das SchweiÃen tendieren wÃ¼rde? Oder ganz die Pfoten davon lassen?

Abwarten und Teetrinken


Martin





-edit-
Unter dem Schaltauge geht es noch ein wenig weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (15. Februar 2008)

Das kann man ohne risiko wieder richten. Der Lorenz Hoffmann kann das schweißen und gut ist. Rufe doch mal an: 06222/75244


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2008)

WÃ¤r klasse, meld mich dann mal bei ihm, danke!
Wo lebt der Mensch denn? Muss immer arg rechnen mit Preisen, also SchweiÃen an sich, Versand etc.

Martin


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. Februar 2008)

Wiesloch bei Heidelberg ist der Ort mit der PLZ 69168

Jetzt rufe mal an und schau was er sagt oder maile ihm mal ein scharfes bild ohne das schaltauge damit er sehen kann was sache ist.
Kontakt findest du hier: www.hoffmannbikes.de


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Februar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> WÃ¤r klasse, meld mich dann mal bei ihm, danke!
> Wo lebt der Mensch denn? Muss immer arg rechnen mit Preisen, also SchweiÃen an sich, Versand etc.
> 
> Martin



Schatthausen... (bei Heidelberg/Wiesloch)

Preis wird sich denke ich in grenzen halten - musst halt evtl. bisschen Zeit einrechnen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Februar 2008)

schreib dem holzmichel coustellier einfach ne mail und sag ihm das du nen riß im rahmen hast. solange fährste das ding ja noch nich

trotzdem ne fiese schei§§e. ich knalle aufs ausfallende wegen den sidehops regelmäßig drauf und hab ein stahlchaltauge


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> ...solange fÃ¤hrste das ding ja noch nich
> ...



Es gibt da ja einen Vorbesitzer, von daher kann man nicht damit rechnen das ich ihn erst seit kurzem habe.
Ich werde erstmal wie empfohlen recherchieren bzw. anfragen.
Trotzdem schade, ich selbst fahr den Rahmen ja erst knapp 2 Monate in etwa und das ohne z.B. bei Sidehops zu schranzen oder draufzuknallen oder sonst was.
Habe mir aber schon von anfang an Gedanken Ã¼ber die filigranen Ausfallenden gemacht...

Danke an euch!

Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2008)

Jezt reicht's,...


----------



## mr.mütze (6. März 2008)

hmm bist auch vom unglück verfolgt. was ist den das für ne gabel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2008)

Eine Darkhorse.
Kann mich aber nicht beschweren, war ein schÃ¶nes halbes Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2008)

oh martin, das ist nicht gut.


----------



## dane08 (6. März 2008)

ich hab n problem unzwar knackt es irgendwie im hinteren teil meines bikes wenn ich nen kräftigen pedalkick vom hr mach,keine ahung was das ist(kette freilauf rad ...)
ich hatte das schon n paar mal als ich das hr ein und aus gebaut hab
dann hab ich aber einfach noma alle schrauben gelockert und wieder festgezogen usw. und dann wars weg
aber diesesmal bringt das irgendwie auch nix
ich hab kein plan von welchem teil das kommt man sieht nix man hört und fühlt es nur

hat irgendwer ne ahnnung?
evtl hats auch irgndwas mit der excenter spannung vom hoffmann zu tun aber kann ich mir nicht vorstelln wo da was knacken soll


----------



## luckygambler (6. März 2008)

bei mir waren es mal die speichen. vl hilft ja schon ein nachspannen der speichen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2008)

Bei mir war's der Rahmen.

Ohne dir Angst machen zu wollen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. März 2008)

Von der Gabel kann man doch auch nicht mehr erwarten. Die ist doch noch nicht mal für Trial ausgelegt oder?


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2008)

möglicherweise ists die bremse, Gibt manchmal komischen geräusche wenn sie gegen den rahmen drückt, oder einfach kräfte wirken auf alle möglichen verbindungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (6. März 2008)

es knackt aber erst kurz nachem reintreten also da wo die bremse schon offen ist 
speichen könns nicht sein das laufrad ist grad frisch eingespeicht und wie gesagt vorher wars auch schon ma da aber da hab ichs ja wieder hingekriegt nur wie und was ich da hingekriegt hab weis ich net


----------



## luckygambler (6. März 2008)

vl sind die speichen ja falsch verkreuzt. dann machen die auch geräusche wenn alles frisch eingespeicht ist. ich sags nur weil ich nicht weiss wers eingespeicht hat^^


----------



## dane08 (6. März 2008)

kann nicht sein , vorhin hats noch net genkackt dann hab ich das hr nochma aus und wieder eingebaut und seit dem knackts  
und bei meinem alten laufrad war das auch mal so dann hab wie wie oben erwähnt alles einmal ab und an montiert und alles war wieder gut
die speichen fallen also als grund weg
und nach speichen knacke hört sich das nicht an


----------



## dane08 (6. März 2008)

hatte irgendwer von den hoffmann leuten auch schon das problem?
oder hat ne idee wo dran es liegen könnte (weil das ja fast baugleiche bikes sind zumindest was das heck angeht)


----------



## Sherco (6. März 2008)

Check mal alle möglichen lager,auch die Pedale könnten es sein.

Ist die kette ausreichend gespannt und läuft grade?


----------



## bertieeee (12. März 2008)

so wird ja zeit nach 2 monaten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wenigsten hab ich mir noch beide leitungen abgerissen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2008)

Wer baut sich auch TryAll an das Fahrrad...

Bist Du denn heile geblieben?


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2008)

ich hoffe zur session ist wieder alles fit? 
schade um den schönen try all vorbau


----------



## Schevron (12. März 2008)

krass, nach 2 Monaten? üble Sache. Hoffe du bist heil geblieben.


----------



## bertieeee (12. März 2008)

jo mir passiert doch nüscht, naja der neue try all ist schon unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (12. März 2008)

ob der diesmal länger hält?


----------



## bertieeee (12. März 2008)

ist ja eh auf garantie eigentlich sollte er ich hatte mit sowas ja noch nie probleme.


----------



## cmd (12. März 2008)

die dinger brechen doch immer an der schweißnaht
und sowas zu diesen preisen is ne frechheit!
dieses mal hattest du dich zum glück nicht verletzt und nächstes mal ... ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. März 2008)

Ich hatte damals auch Glück weil meiner so Lauf am Knacken war das ich nachschauen musste.
Und was war? Genau, an der gleichenstelle einmal ringsherum Risse. 
Fahre jetzt einen Monty Vorbau und bin Zufrieden, kann ich nur empfehlen das Teil.


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. März 2008)

Warum nicht einfach mal Vorbauten kaufen, die man so nicht mit Trial in Verbindung bringt? Thomson z.B


----------



## Thiemsche (12. März 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach mal Vorbauten kaufen, die man so nicht mit Trial in Verbindung bringt? Thomson z.B



Weil man als, vielleicht etwas naiver, nicht Werkstoffwissenschaften studierter Ingenieur, halt glaubt, dass von speziellen Trialfirmen hergestelltes Equipment für diesen besonderen Einsatzbereich konzipiert ist und den entsprechenden Belastungen am besten stand hält. 
Zum anderen kenne ich Thomson noch nicht mal.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2008)

Ausnahmen bestÃ¤tigen die Regel.


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach mal Vorbauten kaufen, die man so nicht mit Trial in Verbindung bringt? Thomson z.B



 

oder eben firmen wie procraft, wird glaub ich von recht vielen gefahren (ich inkl.), gibs in zich geometrien ist leicht und mit 27â¬ richtig gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## ringo667 (12. März 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach mal Vorbauten kaufen, die man so nicht mit Trial in Verbindung bringt? Thomson z.B



x-tas-y hat auch brauchbare Teile zu günstigen Preisen.

....oder wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat, Syntace mit 10 Jahren Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. März 2008)

mein try all sah genau so aus, halt nur nach nem knappen jahr.
die dinger sind komplett fürn arsch, lebensgefährlich!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. März 2008)

also thomson ist natÃ¼rlich fein, aber da ist der preis dann vieleicht das grÃ¶Ãere problem, ausser der kommt aus ami land, dann wÃ¤rs natÃ¼rlich mit 60 â¬ auch noch recht teuer. aber wenn man so ein teil mal in der hand hatte... ein traum, top verarbeitung.
naja ich fahre auch nen procraft und den gibts halt auch in vielen maÃen, und vor allem kÃ¶nnen die procraft vorbauten locker mit den trial teilen mithalten. ka wo die gefertigt werden....


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. März 2008)

syntace


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2008)

die aufgezählten sachen hier sind doch alle recht ok, und das die echo und try all vorbauten nich halten ist ja wohl allgemein bekannt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. März 2008)

Wobei die Echo Control doch wieder durch ihre ungeschweiÃte Art stabiler sind...


----------



## bike-show.de (16. März 2008)

Folgende Story:

Hatte mir Anfang des Jahres ein neues Rad aufgebaut, und dabei ein neues Laufrad für vorn eingespeicht, allerdings eine alte Louise drangebaut.

Die Louise-Scheibe hat dann geeiert. Klarer Fall: Scheibe verzogen. Also Scheibe etwas gerade gebogen und gut war.

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich eine nagelneue Hope-Scheibe vorn dran gebaut und dann: Die nagelneue Hope-Scheibe eiert auch und zwar mit Höhenschlag, wie mir dann aufgefallen ist!  

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass der Scheibenflansch der Echo-Disk-Nabe für vorn schief gefräst wurde, also ein Produktionsfehler. Ich habe jetzt auf eine neue, baugleiche Nabe umgespeicht und die Hope-Schiebe läuft absolut gerade.

Wenn man bei der krummen Nabe von Scheibenflanschloch bis zur Achse misst, hat man knapp zwei Millimeter Unterschied bei den einzelnen Löchern. Die Lochabstände untereinander sind in Ordnung.

Ein (schlechtes) Video von der krummen Nabe findet ihr hier:
Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (16. März 2008)

hmm nicht so gut hätteste die nicht umtauschen können?


----------



## bike-show.de (16. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> hmm nicht so gut hätteste die nicht umtauschen können?


Die Nabe wurde kostenlos getauscht. Das war nicht das Problem. Es hat halt einfach mal Zeit gekostet (Organisieren, Umspeichen, usw.).

Und ich hasse Rumschrauben...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. März 2008)

Die Taiwaner nehmen es halt nicht so genau mit dem Planlauf. Wenn da beim Einspannen mal paar Späne drunter liegen die das Teil verdrücken macht denen das scheinbar nix aus. Da lob ich mir die deutsche Präzision


----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2008)

gerade eben habe ich mir ein industrielager meiner hinternabe gesprengt. alle kugeln bis auf eine sind rausgefallen, die käfige sind völlig zerbeult. die ringe vom lager scheinen abe rnoch ok zu sein. da wäre es doch am einfachsten von einem neuen lager die käfige und kugeln einzusetzen, anstatt den rest vom lager abzuziehen und das neue draufzupressen. ob wohl andere kugellager (inliner..) zufällig gleich grosse kugeln drin haben??
es handelt sich um die echo 07 starrnabe.


----------



## robs (20. März 2008)

Ein Lager ist ein Lager ist *ein* Lager. Abgesehen von Konuslagern á la Shimano, vergiss mal die Idee mit dem zusammensetzen von Kugeln und Laufflächen...  zieh den Rest vom alten Lager ab, oder lass dir dabei Helfen, und mach ein neues in die Nabe. Ich meine aber auch, dass da nichts so krass aufgepresst sein kann. Lager sind schließlich Verschleißteile die man _relativ_ einfach wechseln können muss.


----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2008)

ah beim jan kosten die auch nur 4â¬! trotzdem kann ich doch den verschlussring abnehmen, die innereien entfernenund bei meinem patienten wieder ordentlich reinstecken :-D bissel fetten, vorher schÃ¶n saubermachen. was kÃ¶nnte dabei ein problem sein? beim acs hats damals auch super geklappt!


----------



## curry4king (20. März 2008)

beim acs is das ganze auch nen bisschen anders
du kaufst dir ja auchnet ein neues auto weil bei alten z.b nur das getriebe kaputt ist und baust es vom neuen ins alte o0 :-D
geiles beispiel xD

außerdem ist ja das alte lager eingelaufen gewehsen 
zieh es ab und baller das neue drauf so schwer ist das ja wohl nun wirklich net


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2008)

das hat man davon das man deng produkte benutzt


----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das hat man davon das man deng produkte benutzt



wie kommste drauf dass es sich bei meiner nabe um deng-stuff handelt?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. März 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> es handelt sich um die echo 07 starrnabe.



Keine Ahnung, wo er das her haben könnte. Er ist halt ein sehr intelligenter Bursche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2008)

rein gefühls sache 


du hast geschrieben das es sich um eine Echo nabe handelt...


----------



## luckygambler (20. März 2008)

lol... klärt mich auf, damit ich nie wieder solchen unsinn reden kann! 
echo=deng?
dachte immer deng = plagiat...


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. März 2008)

deng=chinese der der die kohle für alle echo, zoo, gu, andamant... parts einstreicht


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2008)

czar nicht vergessen

un dengs bruder oder so, ist eigentümer von Zhi, also Zhi auch gleich deng.

jaja die welt ist so klein und die chinesen noch viel kleiner...

und deng=plagiat,  joar kann man teilweise so stehen lassen, ist nicht falsch...


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2008)

der plagietiert sich selbst


----------



## PJL (21. März 2008)

Verkaufe: 
Monty PR lenker
gebraucht ca. 1.3 Jahr
gewicht: 378g
breite: 680mm (/2)

preis: von gestern an, halb Preis


----------



## luckygambler (21. März 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und deng=plagiat,  joar kann man teilweise so stehen lassen, ist nicht falsch...



das könnte man so verstehen, dass es echo (etc...) als original UND von deng gibt. ist aber anscheinend ein falscher gedanke?? hat der die firma abgekauft oder war der schon immer der besitzer?
sprecht doch mal klartext!


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2008)

deng war so weit ich weis schon immer besitzer von echo und dem ganzen anderen gesindel (GU, Czar, Zoo!, Adamant)


----------



## Thiemsche (21. März 2008)

Mich hat heut meine Quando Hinterradachse verlassen. 
Nach ca. 3 Jahren im Betrieb kann man sich nich beschweren. R.I.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. März 2008)

Ich muss aber mal sagen, dass die Schweißnähte meines früheren KOXX echt zum rattern waren, hingegen das A2 allerdings nen recht guten Eindruck macht.

Also welchem asiatischen Schweißer=Dengbrenner man vertraut, ist anscheinend keine Frage der Marke...


----------



## Schreiner91 (22. März 2008)

Hier mein gebrochener TryAll-Lenker


----------



## mr.mütze (22. März 2008)

ich habe noch 2 lenker hier liegen. einmal den try all in rot und nen adamant fast neu in schwarz. 

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. März 2008)

Den habe ich auch noch hier liegen, ist neben der Vorbauklammung halb durchgerissen.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2008)

Und bei mir ist letzte Woche mein Zoo! Lenker gebrochen.

Das kann kein zufall sein.... 

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. März 2008)

Mh.... Schon keine Lust mehr denn Echo Lenker zumontieren (würde 100 Gramm sparen)

Das Brauch ich nicht einen Lenker Bruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (22. März 2008)

Is ja wie verhext...
Habe vor 2 Wochen meinen 3 Monate alten TryAll Rage Bar abgerissen


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2008)

Das gute an einem Lenker bruch ist, dass er meist beim Abziehen bricht und nciht bei der Landung.

MFG


----------



## curry4king (22. März 2008)

da kann ich aber was anderes berichten


----------



## Schreiner91 (23. März 2008)

meiner is auch bei der landung gebrochen


----------



## konrad (23. März 2008)

@schreiner: das is aber noch ein try-all lenker der ersten generation-die waren noch net so stabil


----------



## Schreiner91 (23. März 2008)

jop ich weiß aber jetzt hab ich ja nen neuen


----------



## mr.mütze (23. März 2008)

sollte jemand nen lenker brauchen ich habe noch 2 hier einmal den try all replica in rot und einmal den adamant in schwarz.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. März 2008)

Ich hab auch noch einen Echo Lenker.
Was ich da oben so Lese. Will ich nicht mehr haben, PN.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (7. April 2008)

Für jeden der sich nen Tensile Freilauf kaufen wollte...
Mich hat heut mein Tensile Freilauf verlassen, 1 1/2 Monate alt, Bilder folgen!!


----------



## Freestyle Trial (8. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (8. April 2008)

ich hoffe mal die gehts gut thomas. 
voll krass wie es die dinger zerwamst. wollt ich mir eigentlich auch besorgen


----------



## Freestyle Trial (9. April 2008)

Bei mir ist nichts, ist bei nem soften Gap mit wenig Antritt passiert.
Kann ihn dir auf keinen Fall empfehlen, war damit bei nem Schlosser.
Der meinte das ist ein Gussteil was schlecht ausgehärtet wurde,
es sollte lieber ein geschmiedetes Ritzel sein


----------



## konrad (9. April 2008)

hol dir en ENO und sowas passiert dir nie wieder!


----------



## Freestyle Trial (9. April 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> hol dir en ENO und sowas passiert dir nie wieder!



Schon passiert


----------



## konrad (9. April 2008)

Freestyle Trial schrieb:


> Schon passiert



brav!
man sieht sich in DD!


----------



## insane (12. April 2008)

heute beim fahren, hab ich mich gewundert, warum mein Rad so komisch knarzt. Hier die Ursache des knarzens:












Rahmen ist knapp über ein Jahr alt. Und das jetzt eine Woche vor Hornberg.
Ich bin ein bisschen genervt muss ich sagen


----------



## dane08 (12. April 2008)

ist das der 221 pro? wäre nicht der erste der an der stelle gebrochen ist


----------



## insane (12. April 2008)

ja, ist ein 221 pro. oder es war eins. jetzt wird halt erstmal mein 3 jahre alter grossmann rahmen reaktiviert. der hält wenigstens.


----------



## Sherco (12. April 2008)

Ich kenne das woher 
Ist mir selbst 2 mal passiert(2 verschiedene rahmen,jeweils der monty pro 221)
nach nichtmal einem halben jahr jeweils.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. April 2008)

Ihr macht mir Angst..


----------



## Schevron (13. April 2008)

man darf nicht vergessen das es halt die Pro version ist. Die TI variante sollte deutlich besser halten. Besonders die Stelle ist bei den beiden Versionen echt sehr anders.


----------



## isah (25. April 2008)

6 Wochen alt. Toll.


----------



## luckygambler (25. April 2008)

hm.. innenlager sieht schief aus...?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. April 2008)

-edit-


----------



## isah (25. April 2008)

> hm.. innenlager sieht schief aus...?



Jau, so'n First Lager. Bei nem Gap hat sich's angehoert als ob ich Cafe mahle, ploetzlich knallt die Kurbel gegen die Maggie. Kopfhoerer und weiter hat leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (25. April 2008)

aber die kurbel sieht doch noch gerade aus oder täuscht das. nur das ritzel ist schief.


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. April 2008)

das first ist bei mir nach etwa zwei Monaten in den "EinmalundniewiederHimmel" aufgefahren.


----------



## konrad (25. April 2008)

hab auch ein First innenlager gehabt-hat sich nach einer 'kette zu kurz und das HR trotzdem in den rahmen klopp' verabschiedet,weil sich die krubel so stark verzogen hat...dann immer geknackt.hab jetzt eins von Meta drin,sieht genausso aus,is wahrscheinlich auch das gleiche,bloß mit anderem aufdruck...ma schaun wie lang das hält-obwohl ich die verarbeitung äußerlich sehr gut finde und die leichtläufigkeit is auch super.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. April 2008)

hej,
ich kann nur das truvativ giga pipe dh raten. ist günstig und hält bei mir bis jetzt wesentlich länger als die china dinger.
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Truvativ/Giga+Pipe+Team+DH+Innenlager?osCsid=10d25910947938f127f26c3bf005943d
da ist es recht günstig.
flo


----------



## atom-dragon (26. April 2008)

insane schrieb:


>




Schaut bei mir ähnlich aus ^^
Hab heute nen ganz guten Riss am Unterrohr bemerkt, naja kommt wohl demnächst nen neuer Rahmen


----------



## triptonight (27. April 2008)

Kassettenkörper von meiner Echo 06 HR-Nabe starr.
Tja, war heute ein echt kurzer Tag.


----------



## LBC (1. Mai 2008)

ZHI Lenker insgesamt 1 Jahr gehalten. Hat am schluß echt übel gecknackst beim fahren, und dann kamm das üble ende beim landen auf einem Rail. Zum glück nur blaue Flecken. 
Kann mir jemand einen guten Lenker empfehlen, ich denk schon die ganze zeit an ein Syntace.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Mai 2008)

hat noch jemand eine Meinung zum Truvativ innenlager?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Mai 2008)

die beiden felixe fahren die auch schon lange, und was die fürn verbrauch an naben haben, wunderst mich, dass das tretlager noch hält 
flo


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Mai 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> hat noch jemand eine Meinung zum Truvativ innenlager?



ich fahr jetzt ein truvativ team sl und bis jetzt gehts gut fahre es seit januar und keine probleme bis her.

gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (2. Mai 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> hat noch jemand eine Meinung zum Truvativ innenlager?


10x besser als der ganze Trial Müll.


----------



## luckygambler (2. Mai 2008)

das truvativ gigapipe dh hällt auch gut bei mir!


----------



## ecols (4. Mai 2008)

Habe den Verlust meiner Syntace Gabel zu beklagen..der schaft hat sich mit dem Rest der Gabel auseinandergelebt... Nur noch eine Frage der Zeoit bis die zwei gar nicht mehr klar kommen und sich scheiden lassen..
Demnächst werde ich noch ein paar pseudoharmonische Bilder machen.. 

Was meint Ihr Materialfehler? oder kam sowas schon öfter vor?


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Mai 2008)

Immer das gleiche hier im Forum... 

Wie kann man auf deine Frage eine qualifizierte Antwort abgeben, wenn man nicht weiß, WIE LANG und INTENSIV DU DIE GABEL GEFAHREN HAST???


----------



## ecols (5. Mai 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche hier im Forum...
> 
> Wie kann man auf deine Frage eine qualifizierte Antwort abgeben, wenn man nicht weiß, WIE LANG und INTENSIV DU DIE GABEL GEFAHREN HAST???



wie lange lässt sich eindeutig beantworten: seit 2 jahren und 2monaten..
über die intensität lässt sich meines erachtens keine aussage machen, da das wohl jeder selbst definieren muss: nach meinem Maß würde ich behaupten dass "moderat" eine adäquate beschreibung darstellt. um es in einen objektiveren vergleichskontext zu setzen:

kein gapping aufs vorderrad, kein hook. vorderradgeschiebe, etwas ranstellen und hochrippen (nie mehr als 85cm).
tippen, polentippen..
sonst fällt mir nichts ein.. die gabel hat sich auch prima verhalten und nichtmal die klemmung oben hat groß schaden genommen obwohl das zusammen mit dem echo vorbau und dem FSA steuersatz eigentlich nen cm zu kurz ist.. es zieht sich einfach der schaft aus der brücke.. senkrecht nach oben..


----------



## locdog (5. Mai 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> polentippen..



was ist denn das


----------



## ecols (5. Mai 2008)

bayreuther begriff.. 
heißt so weil tippen auf ner polnischen seite so beschrieben wurde..
funktioniert auch prima mit nur ner halben kurbel und bis zu allen höhen wo man noch die kante trifft: langsam anfahren - Vorderrad mit schlechtem fuß auf die kante heben - am rad abdrücken und hochziehen. Also eher wie statisches hochreißen aus dem rollen.
nicht wirklich mit impulsgewinn aus dem vorderrad wie beim normalen tippen..

sieht recht "spielerisch" aus..


----------



## locdog (5. Mai 2008)

hehe 

das heist normalerweise "touch" wie auf englisch (kein tipper) oder wortlich gerschrieben "tacz" (tatsch)


----------



## ecols (5. Mai 2008)

die briten bezeichnen aber mit nem "touch up" nen normalen tipper... gabs nicht mal nen trialtechniknamensthread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (5. Mai 2008)

egal wie's heisst, mit dem Vorderrad gegen ne Kante zu fahren ist dumm. Das bleibt so lange so, bis ich die Technik beherrsche.

Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit, 
martin


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> egal wie's heisst, mit dem Vorderrad gegen ne Kante zu fahren ist dumm. Das bleibt so lange so, bis ich die Technik beherrsche.
> 
> Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit,
> martin


----------



## locdog (6. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> egal wie's heisst, mit dem Vorderrad gegen ne Kante zu fahren ist dumm. Das bleibt so lange so, bis ich die Technik beherrsche.
> 
> Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit,
> martin



haha, du sprichst mir aus der Seele  

...tipper ist nen tipper, also GEGEN ne kante fahren, und heist auch so bei uns nur ubersetzt, nen touch ist wen man so gut wie auf der kante mit dem rad AUF LEGT. wie die engleder das jetzt unterscheiden weis ich auch nicht genau ist ja auch egal


----------



## Luk (15. Mai 2008)

RIP BT 6.0:


----------



## luckygambler (16. Mai 2008)

mh traurig! ist das ne khe collapse?


----------



## Luk (16. Mai 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> mh traurig! ist das ne khe collapse?



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2008)

ohje, ich bekomme bedenken...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Mai 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ohje, ich bekomme bedenken...



Warum? Sind denn etwa alle BT Rahmen gebrochen oder nur das eine?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Mai 2008)

möge er in Peace resten


----------



## Eisbein (17. Mai 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Warum? Sind denn etwa alle BT Rahmen gebrochen oder nur das eine?



Hmmm keine ahnung. Trotzdem eine Verunsicherung!


----------



## Schevron (18. Mai 2008)

krass wie das ding am knotenblech entlang gerissen ist


----------



## sensiminded (9. Juli 2008)

nicht grad gebrochen, aber ich glaube mit geradebiegen wird da nix mehr. bin nicht mal stark aufgesetzt und außerdem hab ich den hebel garnicht so festgeschraubt, dass er sich in solchen momenten eigentlich verdrehen sollte 
 p.s.: für die foto equipment spezies unter euch: das enorm viele details wiedergebende bild wurde mit der hochauflösenden kamera meines sony ericsson w880i geschossen!


----------



## locdog (9. Juli 2008)

fahre RB's schon seit uber 4 jahren und kann nur eins sagen, du hast die zu dolle fest geschraubt. wen ich mich hinlege dan verdrehen sie die griffe, sonst nichts

lege nur den griff in nen backoffen un stell das mahl auf 250C fur 15 min und versuch mal das gerade zu beigen. vielleicht klapt es aber sicher mit sowas zu fahren ist es nicht


----------



## sensiminded (9. Juli 2008)

wie gesagt, meine hebel verdrehen sich sogar manchmal bei irgendwelchen aktionen. wenn ich die noch leichter befestige geht da nix mehr. das was auf dem foto nicht so rüberkommt ist, dass dieser kleine steg zwischen der oberen hälfte und der unteren abgebrochen ist.
als ich grad den preis beim jan für den hebel gesehen habe, dachte ich mir auch, naja doch wieder richten, bin mir aber nicht so sicher was die zuverlässigkeit danach angeht.

aber mit dem backofen, das ist garkeine so schlechte idee. ich werds mal versuchen und aber tendetiell nen neuen ins auge fassen.


----------



## locdog (10. Juli 2008)

meine hebel kann man mit der hand leicht verdrechen aber beim fahren verruthsc da nichts.
vielleicht ist da was bei dir fettig, mach mal sauber und dann solte es klappen

um einen neien kommst du leichter nicht herum aber versuchen kann man es ja, bin selber gespannt wie es wierd


----------



## isah (10. Juli 2008)

todschick, ganz bestimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (10. Juli 2008)

also das wäre das ergebnis. ist nicht grad schön, aber selten. scheint von der stabilität nicht viel verloren und auch keine risse im material davon getragen zu haben. war sehr schwer zurückzubiegen, hätte ich nicht gedacht. allerdings kommt bei passender gelegenheit ein neuer ran!

grüße alex


----------



## dane08 (11. Juli 2008)

mir ist grad bei ner kleinen tour im garten meine ti gabel direkt unterm vorbau weggebrochen 
das nach nem virtel jahr und ich wieg nur 75kg also nicht grade mega viel 
 echt lebensgefährlich dieser leichtbau kram


----------



## locdog (11. Juli 2008)

mit warm machen ?
ist echt gut geworden 
gut das du die bleche nicht auf zwang gerade gebogen hast, das hatte nur unotig das material gestrest. haupt sache die flache wo der finger dran ist ist so wie forhrer.

hate nicht gedacht das das ohne bruch hin haut...und schon wieder nen bissel schlauer


----------



## sensiminded (11. Juli 2008)

ja waren extrem warm, allerdings da ich ne weile gebraucht habe mit dem biegen waren sie auch wieder kalt ;-)
musste aber an der schmalen stelle was dazwischen rammen, sonst hätte sich das noch weiter zusammengezogen bei zurückbiegen.
bin heut gefahrn und es geht. wird aber nur zum übergang so gelassen

grüße alex


----------



## jerm (14. Juli 2008)

mir is gestern die gabel an nemm felsen weggebrochen (anker versuch)bin nur durchn schwung ziemlich hochgeflogen aber hab mich nid sonderlich verletzt puhh.. un das kurz vor ende

-> 9 monate alt.. pff


----------



## konrad (14. Juli 2008)

wow fock!
war das ne echo control oder ne urban?


----------



## jerm (14. Juli 2008)

echo control gabel.. und sie fliegt mir einfach um die ohren


----------



## ecols (14. Juli 2008)

________________

Habe den verlust meiner Kette zu beklagen.. mit lautem knallen hat sich die KHE Collapse verabschiedet.. Todesursache? einer der Bolzen ist zerbröselt..

In stiller Trauer.
________________


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juli 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> ________________
> 
> Habe den verlust meiner Kette zu beklagen.. mit lautem knallen hat sich die KHE Collapse verabschiedet.. Todesursache? einer der Bolzen ist zerbröselt..
> 
> ...



wie lange in gebrauch gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (14. Juli 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> ________________
> 
> Habe den verlust meiner Kette zu beklagen.. mit lautem knallen hat sich die KHE Collapse verabschiedet.. Todesursache? einer der Bolzen ist zerbröselt..
> 
> ...



soll ich was dazu sagen


----------



## CROSSMAXI (14. Juli 2008)

sensiminded schrieb:


> nicht grad gebrochen, aber ich glaube mit geradebiegen wird da nix mehr. bin nicht mal stark aufgesetzt und außerdem hab ich den hebel garnicht so festgeschraubt, dass er sich in solchen momenten eigentlich verdrehen sollte
> p.s.: für die foto equipment spezies unter euch: das enorm viele details wiedergebende bild wurde mit der hochauflösenden kamera meines sony ericsson w880i geschossen!



Das sieht nicht gut aus mit dem grade biegen, dann wird es wohl brechen. Mal ein Tip hat bei mir auch schon mal geklappt, bei voller Hitze 20 minuten im Backofen liegen lassen und dann probieren es grade zu biegen. Das Erwärmen soll die Spannung weg nehmen. Evt. 2 bis 3 mal immer stückchen weise.


----------



## Fliegenfischer (16. Juli 2008)

gebrochene achse und total kaputte lager -.- 

beim anfahren bzw absprung auf n stein gebrochen ka wiso und voll aufn arsch geflogen xD


----------



## Fliegenfischer (16. Juli 2008)

oo sry for the riesen bild 

hier noch HR mit lagern xD


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juli 2008)

du hast eine schöne tischdecke  

@crossmaxxi, mal die anderen posts danach gelesn?


----------



## Fliegenfischer (16. Juli 2008)

danke das is die tischedecke aus meine bike zimmer  darauf reparier ich immer alles was am trial mtb oder rennrad putt is  xDD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (16. Juli 2008)

ist das die monty nabe? wenn ja bist du nicht der einzige dem sie geschrottet ist :>


----------



## Fliegenfischer (16. Juli 2008)

jop is sie 

einschicken xDDD hab 50% auf ne neue bekommen
find das is ok


----------



## CROSSMAXI (16. Juli 2008)

Nö, aber jetzt Sorry ;-).

Ride on Carlos


----------



## Sherco (16. Juli 2008)

naja bei mir wars nur die achse an der gleichen stelle,lager waren noch in ordnung,aber auch nicht besser :>


----------



## Robin_Meier (20. Juli 2008)

das problem mit der monty nabe kenn ich ich hatte von den dingern 3 stück da sind immer die lagerschalen in die nabe reingewandert.... :-! 
nja jezz hab ich die räder vom Ti drin und die sind geil


----------



## Fliegenfischer (24. Juli 2008)

ganz klarer fall für broken parts threat 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/6022/


----------



## dane08 (24. Juli 2008)

genau so sah das bei meiner ti auch aus  (nur das ich von unten nach oben gesprungen bin)


----------



## priossus (27. Juli 2008)

hier mal mein FSA Platinium Pro Inenlager

Ob man da einfach mal FSA anschreiben soll ?? kann man die lager austauschen ??


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht das FSA Lager

Hab Heute die Lager meiner Monty 221 Ti Nabe zerstört. Erst Lautes Knacken, dachte schon wäre die Floatingscheibe. Dann wurde es immer mehr und Laut. Geschaut und was war? Da hats echt die Lager von meinem schönen leichtem Vr. zerschossen 

Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder das 150gr. schwerere Tryall fahren


----------



## Fliegenfischer (3. August 2008)

hi leute ich glaube ich werde vom peh verfolgt =X







kennt das prob jmd?? is der monty 221 pro rahmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## priossus (3. August 2008)

jo die kette schlägt da denke ich mal immer rein oder so hatte das auch mal aber bei nem alten model. 

MFG


----------



## Levelboss (3. August 2008)

Ein Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren hätte das sicher verhindert.


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2008)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Ein Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren hätte das sicher verhindert.


----------



## mr.mütze (3. August 2008)

vorallem was erblicke ich da zwischen reifen und rahmen ist doch ein schutz oder?


----------



## Fliegenfischer (3. August 2008)

das is unterm kettenschutz aus NEOPREN! gebrochen x.x


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2008)

Ich fall vom Glauben ab...
Mit einem Koxx-Rahmen wÃ¤re das sicher nicht passiert.


----------



## Trialside (4. August 2008)

Fährst du ohne Schutzplatte? Oder haste die nur abmontiert? Hab noch nen Echo Team Rahmen anno 2003 daheim stehen. Der hat da auch schon nen Riss, weil zwischen Rahmen und Schutzplatte ne Gummi- bzw. Plastik-U-Scheibe gefehlt hatte und die Schraube einfach feste angezogen wurde. Wenn man dann damit aufsetzt, dann entsteht da schnell mal ein Riss...


----------



## Fliegenfischer (4. August 2008)

schutzplatte is dran sieht man nur auf dem pic nich


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. August 2008)

Das is halt einfach das Prob bei Monty. Bei den anderen Rahmen die es so zu kaufen gibt z.B. Echo,GU, der ganze Dengmist quasi und auch Koxx werden an der Stelle schon Jahre lang Frästeile verbaut. Da kannst du mit der Kette draufhacken wie du willst. Da passiert garnix. Wenn man man dann noch das schöne Gusset auf dem Rohr sieht dessen Schweißnaht noch zusätzlich das Rohr schwächt kann einem schlecht werden. Aber da Monty ja scheinbar eine Abneigung gegen Frästeile hat passiert halt sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (4. August 2008)

gestern iss mir ma eben mein lenker gebrochen:


























hat jemand noch einen rumliegen,normale lenkerklemmung,ungekürzt?


----------



## Scrat (4. August 2008)

Hat der Vorbau an irgendeiner Stelle einen Grat?


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (4. August 2008)

nein hat er net


----------



## Fabi (4. August 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Das is halt einfach das Prob bei Monty. Bei den anderen Rahmen die es so zu kaufen gibt z.B. Echo,GU, der ganze Dengmist quasi und auch Koxx werden an der Stelle schon Jahre lang Frästeile verbaut. Da kannst du mit der Kette draufhacken wie du willst. Da passiert garnix. Wenn man man dann noch das schöne Gusset auf dem Rohr sieht dessen Schweißnaht noch zusätzlich das Rohr schwächt kann einem schlecht werden. Aber da Monty ja scheinbar eine Abneigung gegen Frästeile hat passiert halt sowas



Du bist ja ein richtiger Monty-Hasser geworden.


----------



## misanthropia (5. August 2008)

naja-.. trostet euch doch damit dass wenigstens die schweißnähte halten  das ist eigentlich die Gefahrenstelle. Be Kettenherstellung wird auch so der zugtest gemacht, wenn die an der schweißnaht reißen dann ist es schlecht, ansonsten ist es okay.
Frästeile sind auch nicht stabiler als Rohre, das Problem sind wohl eher die aufsetzer auf steinen die das ROhr einkerben-. wenn man an der stelle eben nur eine 1mm wandstärke hat, dann hat man schon ein mittelschweres Problem, dafür ist wohl auch das gusset da.
Am interessantesten Fand ich die Gabel... also mal ehrlich.. ich hötte niemals mit dieser Stelle gerechnet aber wirklich niemals... also trösstet euch auch mal wieder damit... die eigentliche Schwachstelle, derÜbergang von Gabelschaft zu Gabel, ist echt super stabil


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. August 2008)

stabil!!






nicht stabil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (13. August 2008)




----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2008)

hat sich jem. gewohnter weise auf den rahmen gesetzt?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. August 2008)

ja des monty sieht noch stark nach einem der prototypen aus...is an der vorderen halterung des schutzes gebrochen, prob is aber an den 09er rahmen behoben da da n knotenblech drüber liegt...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (13. August 2008)

iss das net das neue?


----------



## locdog (13. August 2008)

habs gerade bekommen, vom aktuelem polnischen juniorenmeister. der wigt auch kaum 70 kilo :|


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. August 2008)

wow...die neuentwicklung für 2011. wie ist die geo?


----------



## locdog (14. August 2008)

bb+ 564125mm mit upsidedown forderteil


----------



## luckygambler (14. August 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> bb+ 564125mm mit upsidedown forderteil



vorzeichenfehler


----------



## Eisbein (14. August 2008)

nene man fährt in naher zukunft nur noch fakie trial


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. August 2008)

> Conclusion: Bashplates suck, bikes are meant to have 2 wheels, not 3!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (16. August 2008)

eigentlich ist das doch furchtbar du verlässt dich 100 prozentik auf deine teile und dann das.


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. August 2008)

ohne rockring iss immer sch****






die schöne LX kurbel


----------



## Eisbein (17. August 2008)

ja schön das ritzel gebrochen, aber wo ist der schaden an der kurbel. 
Man kann net soviel erkennen


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. August 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ja schön das ritzel gebrochen, aber wo ist der schaden an der kurbel.
> Man kann net soviel erkennen


 
war zu glück nur das ritzel,aber war trotzdem *******,weil fahrn ging net mehr


----------



## Eisbein (17. August 2008)

warum schreibst du dann noch "die schöne LX Kurbel" drunter???


----------



## Street-Rider (17. August 2008)

War noch nich ma ein tag am bike

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/4/8/3/8/_/large/DSC00068.JPG


----------



## Trialar (17. August 2008)

Street-Rider schrieb:


> War noch nich ma ein tag am bike
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/4/8/3/8/_/large/DSC00068.JPG



Wieso is die gelb? Oder ist das die goldene Windcutter?


----------



## Street-Rider (17. August 2008)

iss die windcutter wusste aber net das die gelb iss.


----------



## Trialar (17. August 2008)

Sieht nur auf dem Foto knallgelb aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. August 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Wieso is die gelb? Oder ist das die goldene Windcutter?


 
die hier isses


----------



## Street-Rider (17. August 2008)

iss auch voll hässlich fehlkauf
haha


----------



## Monty98 (17. August 2008)

ist das die 203er ?


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. August 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ist das die 203er ?


 nee 160mm


----------



## siggi19 (17. August 2008)

na wem fällt was auf?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. August 2008)

Mir fÃ¤llt auÃerordentlich viel Geschranze auf 

Bist nicht der erste bei dem ich das sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. August 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> na wem fällt was auf?


 
iwie nen bissel schief ....wobei isses passiert?


----------



## bike 20 (17. August 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> na wem fällt was auf?


Ich hab dich gewarnt,


----------



## siggi19 (17. August 2008)

och was soll ich sagen, das bashguard war ja gebraucht.



bike 20 schrieb:


> Ich hab dich gewarnt,



ist ja nicht am riss gebrochen sondern direkt an den schrauben

naja passiert ist es als mal wieder auf ner bank wollte und mit zuviel anlauf vergass das hinterrad hinterher zu ziehen, naja bin dann volle kanne gegen die bank gecrasht


----------



## Sebastian G (20. August 2008)

Moin

Mir ist letztens beim Training mein Magura Marta Belag abgebrochen.


----------



## siggi19 (22. August 2008)

mri ist heute die kralle von meinem steuersatz gebrochen.

wohl überdreht

naja was solls schon habe ja gottsei dank noch eine daheim, denk ich mal, hoffe ich zumindest.


bild gibt es wenn ich wieder daheim bin

siggi


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. August 2008)

Mannomann, wenns so weiter geht, kriegen wir hier noch Berichte über jeden Platten....


----------



## mr.mütze (22. August 2008)

ich hatte gestern nen broken schlauch!!!


----------



## 1aml3gend (22. August 2008)

meine 5050x sind im arsch 
aber ich glaub es is bekannt das die nicht viel aushalten

hatte heut auch en platten 2 meter vor der dirtline :-D
durfte ne halbe sunde nach hause schieben


----------



## mr.mütze (22. August 2008)

hmm hat sich da jemand verirrt.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. August 2008)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (25. August 2008)

Ich hab eben, beim Ausspeichen meiner KAPUTTEN Novatec Nabe festgestellt, dass sich bei meiner Felge der Felgenstoß ein Stück geöffnet hat, das heißt neue Felge !?


----------



## mr.mütze (25. August 2008)

nö


----------



## isah (25. August 2008)

> Ich hab eben, beim Ausspeichen meiner KAPUTTEN Novatec Nabe festgestellt, dass sich bei meiner Felge der Felgenstoß ein Stück geöffnet hat, das heißt neue Felge !?



Lieber roborider, 

Die Öffnung hat keine Folgen für die Funktion deiner Felge, es ist kein Problem sie so weiter zu fahren. Du brauchst also keine neue Felge.

Liebe Grüße, martin


----------



## roborider (25. August 2008)

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Felge schon mindestens 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat (vor 4 Jahren bei eBay gebraucht gekauft), 36 Löcher hat und ich auf 32 Loch umrüsten will und sie optisch auch nicht mehr ins Gesamtkonzept passt, werd ich mir doch lieber eine neue holen 
Trotzdem danke für die Antworten, obwohl sie mir auf unerklärliche Weise zum Teil etwas ironisch erscheinen


----------



## mr.mütze (25. August 2008)

wasn das für ne felge


----------



## roborider (25. August 2008)

Planet X BMF, baugleich mit der DX32 hat man mir gesagt


----------



## Sebastian G (31. August 2008)

Ich habe hier im Forum mal gelesen der Echo Pure hält ewig, meiner hat 8 Monate gehalten 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## konrad (31. August 2008)

cool,an der stelle is auch mein erste echo rahmen gebrochen-ES-2 war das...watt'n rückschritt,wenn die da jetzt wieder brechen...tztz


----------



## locdog (31. August 2008)

das echo lite 20" vom freund ist an der selben stelle gebrochen und der fahrt supper sanft und mach keine morder gaps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. September 2008)

Xtp 20" 07 Rahmen nach 2 Monaten im arsch Riss einmal halb ums tretlager rum...  bei echt smoothem fahren


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. September 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Xtp 20" 07 Rahmen nach 2 Monaten im arsch Riss einmal halb ums tretlager rum...  bei echt smoothem fahren



 Naja mehr als weise Worte kann man ja nicht sprechen und wer nicht hÃ¶ren will muss fÃ¼hlen. Der Riss an der Stelle ist Ã¼brigens nix neues.
Hoffe du hast darauÃ gelernt.....1000â¬ im arsch....o mann


----------



## bike 20 (9. September 2008)

ich scließ mich an


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. September 2008)

neee nur 399     ich hoffe ich bekomme noch garantie drauf


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. September 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> neee nur 399     ich hoffe ich bekomme noch garantie drauf



ahahah^^ garantie xD ich bekomme den neuen koxx rahmen wenn er rauskommt


----------



## bike 20 (10. September 2008)

der bricht dann nach einem monat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. September 2008)

dann hol ich mirn hoffmann und dann is ruhe^^


----------



## ahlberg (10. September 2008)

du wirst länger auf den rahmen warten als du ihn fahren wirst :>


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. September 2008)

dazwischen hol ich mir irgendnen billigen rahmen, monty pro 221 oder so


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. September 2008)

hat eigentlich jemand ne ahnung wann die neue koxx baureihe aufn markt kommt?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. September 2008)

Hab ich grad beim Putzen entdeckt:
Möge es in Peace resten.





ganze 9 wochen ist es alt geworden.


----------



## EchoPure (19. September 2008)

Hab da auch mal was zerstört!^^
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=169630583&albumId=1691667

schautz euch mal an


----------



## *George* (19. September 2008)

Na das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Trialar (19. September 2008)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal was zerstört!^^
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=169630583&albumId=1691667
> 
> schautz euch mal an



Da ist aber nichts "broken"


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2008)

deng felgen ftl!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2008)

Habe eben bei einer kleinen Fahrpause mal mein Rad angeschaut und entdeckt, dass der nette TryAll Hinterrad Felgenring gerissen ist.
Am 20"ler.

Habe kein original Foto, habe i.-eines genommen um es zu zeigen, so Ã¤hnlich sieht es aus





Das Ding wird bis zum bitteren Ende gafahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (20. September 2008)

hey leute habe mit der zeit ma meinen freilauf geschrottet, ist aber noch nicht ganz hinüber, wollte dazu eigentlich nur ma kurz was fragen udn wollt keinen eigenen thread aufmachen.
und zwar merke cih wie die kugel im freilauf pulveresiert werden, nun habe ich noch net das geld mir nen neuen zu kaufen, erst nächste woche, ist es denn ok das ich weiter fahre oder kann da noch was schlimmeres passieren. damit meine ich kann mir da irgendwie was passieren ala verletzungen und kann ich das bike damit weiter beschädigen?

aber der freilauf ist defenetiv defekt, bild kommt wenn der neue da ist und schon angebaut ist.

gruß siggi


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2008)

wenn der eh kaputt ist und nächste woche ein neuer kommt, fahr den solange bis sich nichts mehr dreht.


----------



## siggi19 (21. September 2008)

klingt gut

kann man jetzt bald wohl wort wörtlich sagen, trialen bis nichts mehr geht

aber irgendwelche anderen beschädigungen oder eigen verletzungen kann ich mir nicht zu legen oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. September 2008)

So lange er einrastet kann weder dir noch dem Rad etwas passieren.


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2008)

wenn wirklich nur die kugeln zerbröseln und die verzahnung, die sperrklinken und die federn noch tadellos ihren dienst pflegen besteht keine sonderlich hohe verletungsgefahr.


----------



## ecols (21. September 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> klingt gut
> 
> kann man jetzt bald wohl wort wörtlich sagen, trialen bis nichts mehr geht
> 
> aber irgendwelche anderen beschädigungen oder eigen verletzungen kann ich mir nicht zu legen oder?



seh ich anders.. die kugelstückchen müssen ja irgendwo hin.. und da ists gut möglich dass die die sperrklinken blockieren und das ding unvermittelt sehr weit rutscht.. das dürfte sich etwa wie ein kettenriss auswirken.. ich wär da vorsichtig.. aber du kannst die brösel ja mal entfernen, dann ists halb so schlimm..


----------



## Scrat (27. September 2008)

Montykurbel beim Einhängen mit dem Pedal auf einem Baumstamm.

HR-Felge (3x an den Speichenlöchern)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2008)

Ich gebe dann mal meine Bilanz von etwas mehr als 2 Monaten 20" bekannt.

Lite Rahmen 07














*Eine Flanke des Hinterrades...*









*Und die andere *




Dellen gibt es natÃ¼rlich auch zu Hauf..







Man man man, der 20" Krempel


----------



## JP Trialer (3. November 2008)

wie haste denn den riss inne Felge bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2008)

Was will man erwarten bei TryAll Felgen, hat sich eben mit der Zeit gebildet.. Einer der beiden enstand Ã¼ber Wochen, der andere war auf einmal da.


----------



## priossus (3. November 2008)

ohhhh ha da haste mein altes bike ja schön zugerichtet  es war so schön damit zufahren aber naja kann man nichts machen 

MFG


----------



## feltzer (7. November 2008)

... da mein trial bike noch nicht fertig ist, wollte ich mit meinem straßenrad einen paar kleine übungen machen... ich setz mich aufs Rad, zieh den lenker hoch und _*zack*_,... und schon hat der lenker auf der Linken Seite nen kleinen winkel von 90° 






Gruß, Alex


----------



## LauraPalmer (7. November 2008)

soll ich der Gabel noch einen Lenker beilegen?


----------



## feltzer (7. November 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> soll ich der Gabel noch einen Lenker beilegen?



ne, muss net sein^^ die neuen parts liegen schon hier 

ist/war eh nur mein schrottiges alltagsfahrrad


----------



## misanthropia (7. November 2008)

ich schaue hier nicht regelmäßig rein, aber kann es sein, dass bisher wenig zerbohrte Teile kaputt gegangen sind? Oder ist das nur an mir vorbei gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (9. November 2008)

so hier nun die bilder meiner tretlager reste.

HIER

gruß siggi


----------



## Maxximum (9. November 2008)

link geht nicht. in der linkadresse steht vor dem http noch ein wort. 
korrigier das mal


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2008)

Nicht so anstellen 


So:   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/222491


----------



## siggi19 (9. November 2008)

so gerade ma geändert

auf dem 2bild ist übrigens die aufnahme auf der meine kurbel fest hing.
sieht doch soweit ok aus das ding oder?

gruß siggi


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2008)

mein tipp zum tryall scheisslager
kauf dir nen anderes in nem halben jahr ist wieder ein lager im sack...
hab in 1,5 jahren 3 lager zerlegt... und wenn du mal kurz in die sufu schaust findeste eigentlich nur negative post zum tryall isis
mfg


----------



## siggi19 (9. November 2008)

keine sorge habe mir nun das first isis geholt.

ich glaube auch kermitB4 meinte zu mir das es besser und stabiler als das tryall isis ist.

is zwar ein wenig länger aber passt schon.

gruß siggi


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2008)

hab jetzte auch das first macht nen stabileren eindruck und sind auch dickere lager und breitere drinne und das wichtigste diese gammel abstandsröhrchen fallen wech


----------



## Bike Lane (9. November 2008)

das first ist wirklich ein gutes lager, da es wie die alten shimano lager gekapselt ist. man kann beim einbau also kaum etwas falsch machen und die lager werden immer optimal belastet. zudem gibt es keine quetschbelastung wie bei dem try-all lager. nachteil: man kann es nicht warten, aber das ist eh egal, da die lager eh recht lange halten.


----------



## Maxximum (9. November 2008)

@zooconrol: ich stell mich nicht an. ich habs selbst schon angeschaut. 
wollte ihn nur darüber informieren dass der link falsch ist.
man will ja nur nett sein


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2008)

also , so sieht eine viz felge aus nach 2monaten ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2008)

invisble viz, ja?


----------



## duro e (9. Dezember 2008)

hmm das bild sieht man wider nicht na toll ... guck einfach in meinem benutzer profil in dem album da sieht man alle pics...


----------



## misanthropia (9. Dezember 2008)

aber das passiert nicht von alleine... musst schon bisschen Hintergrundinformationen geben sonst heißt es bald, dass Viz felgen ******* sind weil die vom rumstehen kaputt gehen... war das nen drop auf eine kante?


----------



## curry4king (9. Dezember 2008)

die war doch nie im leben neu so verranzt wie die aussieht außerdem is dar garkein indikator mehr drauf


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht mir aber schwer nachgeholfen aus 
Selbst meine TryAll, die ich 2 Monate, jeden Tag rabiat gefahren bin, sah nicht so aus. Und Viz ist da doch meines Erachtens etwas stabiler.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Dezember 2008)

sieht ziemlich runter geflexts aus


----------



## Eisbein (9. Dezember 2008)

vorallem, seit wann haben die VIZ felgen so mini löcher. Ist das modell von 2000?


----------



## misanthropia (9. Dezember 2008)

das ist doch eindeutig die extrermste form eines Snakebites... Bestimmt vom verhunzten Sprung auf eine Kante. Also nur Viz sollte man da nicht die Schuld zushieben. ich fahre auch Viz, habekeine Probleme, flexe auch und das seit april und meine Vershleißindikatoren sind immernoch sichtbar... aber: lasset uns warten auf einen kommentar des Verursachers


----------



## Trialstriker (9. Dezember 2008)

ich flexe auch regelmäßig meine felgen je nachdem wie die flexung is alle 3 monate +- ein paar wochen und meine monty hinterradfelge is schon 3 jahre alt und da is nix dran und ich glaube mal nich das viz so ein großer unterschied is. ein kumpel von mir (curry4king) hat ne viz und die is bombig die felge
oder das war ein 10 meter drop da würde ich aber eher genken das die speichen schlapp machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (9. Dezember 2008)

also die felge ist nich so oft geflext ,nur da hat sich nen riss in der flanke gebildet ,der erst voll klein war ,nur da ich die bremse weit oben an der flanke fahre hat sich wohl das material defomiert .... der riss wurde uch größer mit der zeit nur ich bin halt weitergefahren und dann bin ich halt auf ne kannte gesprungen und bin genau auf dem riss gelandet .. danach war das ende der felge besiegelt .. die anderen dellen kamen auch so darein ohne  probs nur an einer stelle war wohl schonmal was gemacht worden ab das laufrad vom moppelkopp aber keine ahung  was er damit gemacht hat also ich meine nichts . hab sie auch heile bekommen ^^. naja also viz felgen kommen nich mehr in frage ,  ich ich hab mir wieder die echo bestellt. ich hoffe das ich euch einige fragen beantworten konnte , also mit den 2monaten meine ich halt das ich sie so lang fahre . wie alt sie wirklich istr weiß ich nich das müsstet ihr moppelkopp fragen von dem hab ich das ganze hr gekauft vor 2monaten , da war es aber heile bis auf eine beule und halt das an dr stelle wo dei felge gesteckt ist das sieht  mir  so aus als wurde da was gelötet oder geschweißt .. weiß ich aber nicht .
gruß alex


----------



## konrad (9. Dezember 2008)

um ne felge so zuzurichten,müssen die fahrerischen skliiz schon ziemlich bescheiden sein...


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Dezember 2008)

Leute, schaut euch doch mal an, wie dünn die Flanke ist.

Da wundert mich garnix! Die ist total fertig.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. Dezember 2008)

so... dann werd ich mich mal zu wort melden 
als der verursacher...
bin die felge so um 2005 gefahrn... vllt so 6-8 monate
dabei hab ich die mal am stoß zerlegt(flanke eingeknickt) danach fachmänisch verschweißt und weitergefahren... und vor nem jahr oder so hab ich die dann an den moppelkopp verkauft...wobei der beim kauf davon wusste!!!

also hatte die felge auf jeden fall schonmal ihr fett ab.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2008)

lag ich ja fast richtig mit 2000


----------



## luckygambler (10. Dezember 2008)

Jedenfalls ne geile Entwicklungsgeschichte der Tatsachen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (10. Dezember 2008)

dan hatte diese felge ein langes vorleben hehe ..... kein wunder . weil die flanken echt dünn sind . aber da wo das verschweißt ist , ist es ja wieder gerissen bzw verbogen . 
aber was solls das kapitel viz felge ist abgehakt . 
gruß alex


----------



## Sherco (10. Dezember 2008)

versteh ich nicht,
die felge hatte doch garkeine schuld.

Jede felge gibt nach einer gewissen zeit den geist auf.


----------



## curry4king (10. Dezember 2008)

aber erstmal wird gleich geschrieben viz ist *******


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Dezember 2008)

jo trotzdem...also try all und viz sind halt butterweich... da lieber echo oder alex...

bzw ma die neuen montyfelgen testen, die sind sehr leicht...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Dezember 2008)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> so... dann werd ich mich mal zu wort melden
> als der verursacher...
> bin die felge so um 2005 gefahrn... vllt so 6-8 monate
> dabei hab ich die mal am stoß zerlegt(flanke eingeknickt) danach fachmänisch verschweißt und weitergefahren... und vor nem jahr oder so hab ich die dann an den moppelkopp verkauft...wobei der beim kauf davon wusste!!!
> ...



so fett bin ich nun auch nicht


----------



## zoo!king (10. Dezember 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> so fett bin ich nun auch nicht




naja, geht so


----------



## duro e (10. Dezember 2008)

na kommt jetzt nicht hier frech werden hehe ... ist doch auch egal die felge ist hin das kann man nich mehr ändern .... ich freu mich schon morgen auf meine echo da weiß ich das die hält . aber echt krass was die felge schon alles erlebt hat hehe.
cheers


----------



## ecols (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Viz! Felgen ausgesprochen gut.. Wenn man das Rad relativ zart einspeicht kann man damit ultrasmooth fahren. Im Normalfall (auch bei regelmäßiger Flexung) etwa 2 Jahre. Für Schranzer (wie mich) ist es natürlich nix.. Aber ich habe schon wunderbar erhaltene Viz!-Felgensätze mit 2 Jahren gesehen. Gegen diese Felge spricht absolut nichts.


----------



## isah (10. Dezember 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich finde die Viz! Felgen ausgesprochen gut.. Wenn man das Rad relativ zart einspeicht kann man damit ultrasmooth fahren. Im Normalfall (auch bei regelmäßiger Flexung) etwa 2 Jahre. Für Schranzer (wie mich) ist es natürlich nix.. Aber ich habe schon wunderbar erhaltene Viz!-Felgensätze mit 2 Jahren gesehen. Gegen diese Felge spricht absolut nichts.



Ok ich fasse nochmal zusammen. Du schliesst die Felge für dich generell aus, genauso rätst du jedem der einen Schranzer-Stil hat davon ab. Aber, gegen die Felge spricht _absolut nichts? Man kann's mit der Korrekheit auch übertreiben. Die Felge ist Mist, und vorallem spricht nichts dafür. 

Schönen Abend noch, martin


----------



## ecols (10. Dezember 2008)

hihi! JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

Genau Martin, man könnte es auch so ausdrücken. 

"Die Vizfelge ist ne super Felge die nicht hält"


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahr die viz hinten seit 2 jahren, is ne super felge, ich wieg 86 kg und schranze nich zu knapp.
ab und an mal zentrieren aber das bleibt bei keiner felge aus.
werd sie bald tauschen, aber auch nur, weil sie bald durchgeflext is.


----------



## duro e (11. Dezember 2008)

also ich merk schon die meinungen gehen weit auseinander .. bei einem geht sie kaputt bei dem anderen halten sie ist halt bei jedem anders . ich finde halt nur das die weich wie butter ist. für mich kommen nur die echo felgen in frage , die machen infach alles mit bei mir und zentrieren ist bei den felgen auch nicht wirklich nötig . außerdem finde ich die flexung auf der viz hat gar nicht lange gehalten die flexung war nach 1nem monat komplett runter . war bei der echo nicht so , die musste ich erst nach 3bis 4monaten flexen .


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Dezember 2008)

wie seht es denn mit trialtech felgen aus? die sollen ja komplett den try all gleichen. werden die vom selben hersteller produziert und nur anders vertrieben oder gibt es doch legierungsunterschiede

hatte vor mir die 47mm variante für hinten zu zu legen


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (11. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> wie seht es denn mit trialtech felgen aus? die sollen ja komplett den try all gleichen. werden die vom selben hersteller produziert und nur anders vertrieben oder gibt es doch legierungsunterschiede
> 
> hatte vor mir die 47mm variante für hinten zu zu legen



Habe noch eine fast Nagelneue Echo 47mm hier rumliegen. (Ist noch NICHT angeflext)


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Januar 2009)

hi

Mir ist heute meine 8 Monate alte Echo gabel abgebrochen 
War nicht gerade das Beste was mir bis jetzt passiert ist aber eine neue Gabel ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Januar 2009)




----------



## siede. (22. Januar 2009)

sauber durchgebrochen


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Januar 2009)

mit der kannst du dich in eine weite reihe einreihen. die brechen wohl ganz gerne mal bei den 4-punktaufnahmen weg.

ist auch eigentlich totaler schwachsinn beides an die gabel zu löten. ich würde mir auch eher nur eine variante besorgen. also etweder die disc oder die hs33 variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (22. Januar 2009)

ähm passiert das öfters bei den gabeln, den ich habe ja auch ne echo mit beiden aufnahmen.

gruß siggi


----------



## tha_joe (22. Januar 2009)

Auf observed hat grad glaub ich auch einer 2 Echo Gabeln durchgeranzt...aber beschwören könnt ich es nicht...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Januar 2009)

Echo Urban ist eben die einzig wahre Gabel...


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Januar 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Auf observed hat grad glaub ich auch einer 2 Echo Gabeln durchgeranzt...aber beschwören könnt ich es nicht...



ich glaub das hatte ich auch gelesen. erst ne sl und dann die normale. beide an der 4-punkt gerissen. an exakt der selben stelle!!!

bekommt jetzt jemand angst?


----------



## siede. (22. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich glaub das hatte ich auch gelesen. erst ne sl und dann die normale. beide an der 4-punkt gerissen. an exakt der selben stelle!!!
> 
> bekommt jetzt jemand angst?



puuh.. hab nur scheibe


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Januar 2009)

Hält eine Disk Only gabel wirklich so viel besser oder bricht die nach einiger Zeit auch an der gleichen stelle?? Und wie siehts mit der Echo Urban (hs33) Gabel aus? Hält die genau so schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (22. Januar 2009)

na ich denk mal, da die immer genau an der schweißnaht brechen, wird eine gabel ohne die 4-punkt wohl länger halten.


----------



## echo trialer (22. Januar 2009)

zum glück ist dir die leitung von der bremse nicht gerissen


----------



## locdog (22. Januar 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Hält eine Disk Only gabel wirklich so viel besser oder bricht die nach einiger Zeit auch an der gleichen stelle?? Und wie siehts mit der Echo Urban (hs33) Gabel aus? Hält die genau so schlecht?



zoo cnc gabel und echo urban, beide nur disc und die erste ist nach 13 monaten hin, die zweite na 6...aber nur an der disc aufnahme


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Januar 2009)

Jedes mal wenn ich hier was Posten muss hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen 
Das war mal mein Profile Freilauf. Verzahnung in der Nabe angerißen, Lager püree UND einen Platten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2009)

Endlich!
Kommt jetzt etwas AnstÃ¤ndiges?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Januar 2009)

Da kann ich mich erstmal nicht drum kümmern. Das 26" muss bald stehen


----------



## ph1L (24. Januar 2009)

Die schwarze Echo Control Gabel (HS33 - 4Punkt)
is mir nach nem halben Jahr über der Aufnahme abgerissen.
Gab auf Kulanz Ersatz.

Jetzt fahr ich die Trialtech (bzw. VIZ?).
Die dürfte durch das Mehrgewicht und die Profilierung besser halten.
Sie ist jedenfalls steifer (vergleichbar mit einer Syntace und gefühlt etwas steifer als ne Koxx Forxx).

Ist also nix besonderes wenn die Echo Gabel bricht.


----------



## ph1L (24. Januar 2009)

- doppelpost - delete ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2009)

hier nochmal der fred zewcks echo-gabel bruch

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40069

und hier das bild:


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich glaub das hatte ich auch gelesen. erst ne sl und dann die normale. beide an der 4-punkt gerissen. an exakt der selben stelle!!!
> 
> bekommt jetzt jemand angst?



ja ich, und zwar weil es nicht meine gabel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (31. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## Flexi (6. Februar 2009)

heute nen Monty vorbau bestellt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. Februar 2009)

???? du hattest das hydroxx doch erst komplett neu ? oder ist der vorbau übernommen


----------



## Flexi (6. Februar 2009)

ne is 4monate alt...


----------



## Trialstriker (7. Februar 2009)

echo sl gabel 20" 
bin ich ziemlich genau 2 monate mit gefahren und so fieße sachen mache ich garnicht hab nie autodach mit einhaken gemacht nur gabs und sidehops übers voderrad 
das ergebnis sagt ja schon alles 
is zum glück nicht um die ohren geflogen, es war nur plötzlich kein druckpunkt mehr da


----------



## florianwagner (10. Februar 2009)

acros steuersatz die obere schale hat n halbes jahr folter durch hooken und gaps aufs vorderrad hinter sich und vor ein paar tagen hat der klügere nachgegeben. das lager läuft übrigens noch seidenweich...


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Februar 2009)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> echo sl gabel 20"
> bin ich ziemlich genau 2 monate mit gefahren und so fieße sachen mache ich garnicht hab nie autodach mit einhaken gemacht nur gabs und sidehops übers voderrad
> das ergebnis sagt ja schon alles
> is zum glück nicht um die ohren geflogen, es war nur plötzlich kein druckpunkt mehr da



mal wieder ein opfer des leichtbau wahns.

ich sag mal so: koxx hat die zeit schon ziemlich durch als ein rahmen nach dem anderen den löffel abgegeben hat. mittlerweile redet man da kaum noch drüber.
vielleicht tritt ja echo mit der sl serie langsam in diese fuß stapfen. (zumindest was die gabeln mit 4-punkt aufnahme angeht)

hat schon irgendwer was von den disk-only gabeln gehört, ob die auch so zerbrechlich sind...?


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Februar 2009)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> echo sl gabel 20"
> bin ich ziemlich genau 2 monate mit gefahren und so fieße sachen mache ich garnicht hab nie autodach mit einhaken gemacht nur gabs und sidehops übers voderrad
> das ergebnis sagt ja schon alles
> is zum glück nicht um die ohren geflogen, es war nur plötzlich kein druckpunkt mehr da



Zu den Echo SL Gabeln es gibt leider nur 3 Monate Garantie hat mir der Jan gesagt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2009)

Es ist soweit, der Monty Freilauf wird langsam aber sicher in Rente geschickt.

Der Freilauf ist TOP, das kan man nicht anders sagen. Sowohl Haltbarkeit, Sound als auch Sicherheit sind tadellos und das Geld allemal wert.

Ich bin ein und den selben Freilauf jetzt schon an 3 RÃ¤dern gefahren und er hat niemals Schwierigkeiten gemacht.

Da ich ihn aber nun schon so lange habe (Direkt nach Erscheinung gekauft) macht sich die Langzeit Problematik bemerkbar:
Die Lager.

WÃ¤hrend die Klinken, Federn und die Verzahnung noch wie neu aussehen, haben sich die Kugellager ihre FÃ¼hrung selbst ausgelutscht, was zur Folge hat, dass die Kugeln 1)nicht mehr ordentlich bei der Wartung eingestzt werden kÃ¶nnen, trotz Fett 2)Die Kugeln sich schnell verformen und 3) Der Freilauf sehr unruhig lÃ¤uft, soll heiÃen, wenn man ihn mit der Hand einmal dreht, lÃ¤uft er eine halbe Umdrehung ganz leicht, aber die andere HÃ¤lfte lÃ¤sst er sich per Hand kaum noch drehen.



Da ich eigentlich jeden Tag fahre, kann ich mit Recht behaupten, dass dieser Freilauf einfach TOP ist.

Nichts desto trotz werde ich der Erfahrung halber kommenden Monat einen ENO mein Eigen nennen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (16. Februar 2009)

Das hast Du so super geschrieben. Das ist Richtig so. Immer eine Konstruktive Kritik üben. Nur so kommt man weiter und kann sich etwas verbessern.


----------



## siede. (17. Februar 2009)

2. Tag - wellgo putt... wer siehts?


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Februar 2009)

also entweder ist dem pedal vor schreck der lack abgefallen und weil sie sich so nackig fühlt dreht sie sich nicht mehr

oder

die achse oder ein lager innen ist gebrochen, was man durchs gehäuse nicht wirklich sieht

oder

die reflektoren sind rausgefallen und weil du verkehrssicherheit schätzt gilt es als kaputt

oder aber

dir ist einfach nur ein pin rausgefallen (gewinde defekt)

...


----------



## siede. (17. Februar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also entweder ist dem pedal vor schreck der lack abgefallen und weil sie sich so nackig fühlt dreht sie sich nicht mehr
> 
> oder
> 
> ...


ersteres alle schwachsinn^^ aber ja, bin unglücklich gelandet und dabei ist der Pin rausgeschossen 

ps: Du nennst das Pedal "sie"?...


----------



## Thiemsche (17. Februar 2009)

Meta-Kurbeln = Shit
Zweimal innerhalb eines Jahres haben sie die "tollen" Stahleinsätze für die Pedalgewinde gelöst und als ich den Freilauf abziehen wollte hat sich auch dieser Aufsatz von seinem Alugeinde gelöst und steckte immernoch in meinem Freilauf.
Und nen festgefahrenen Stahlring aus'm Freilauf zu kriegen ist echt ein Unding.
Aber dank dem Jan alles wieder in Ordnung.
Nie wieder Meta!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ersteres alle schwachsinn^^ aber ja, bin unglücklich gelandet und dabei ist der Pin rausgeschossen
> 
> ps: Du nennst das Pedal "sie"?...



na klar: die pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (17. Februar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also entweder ist dem _*pedal *_vor schreck der lack abgefallen und weil _*sie *_sich so nackig fühlt dreht sie sich nicht mehr



die pedal^^


----------



## Eisbein (17. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> die pedal^^


vll. hat er was über dein pedal geschrieben und nebenbei an seine freundin gedacht, bzw. hat ne nackte dame gesehen 

Das Pedal - Die Pedale 
singular    - plural


----------



## -OX- (18. Februar 2009)

> also entweder ist dem pedal vor schreck der lack abgefallen und weil sie sich so nackig fühlt dreht sie sich nicht mehr
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Oh die waren gut !!! hab mich kaputtgelacht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2009)

Ich will keinen Ruf schÃ¤digen, Ausrutscher.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Entschuldigt fÃ¼r diesen kleinen"Ausraster"
> 
> Martin



bei sonem scheiÃ durchaus gerechtfertigt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Februar 2009)

Sieht mal echt mies aus, ein bißl wie als hätte jemand auf die Felge eingetreten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2009)

Ich will keinen Ruf schÃ¤digen, Ausrutscher.


----------



## tha_joe (19. Februar 2009)

Sie hatte ja nen ziemlich heftigen Einschlag etwa 2 cm vom Felgenstoß entfernt, kein Wunder...
Vielleicht folgendes noch zur Ergänzung, ich war der erste Käufer im guten Glauben. Ich war stinksauer, und rein menschlich gesehen ziemlich enttäuscht. Wenn ich härter gewesen wäre, hätte ich einen Teilbetrag zurückbekommen, aber der Verkäufer ist vermutlich noch Schüler, und hätte dieses Geld zuerst auftreiben müssen. Ich hab mir umgehend beim Jan ein Echolaufrad bestellt, und hab diesen Kauf als Lehrgeld abgehakt, das mich der Betrag sagen wir mal nicht existenziell belastet hat. ;-) Ich hab das LR dann als ich gelesen hab, dass der Martin vorne ein bisschen Übergewicht hat ;-) , für Umme zum vielleicht noch retten nach Cologne geschickt. Retten hat leider nicht geklappt...


----------



## Eisbein (19. Februar 2009)

wie kann man etwas kaufen ohne zu wissen wie es aussieht, und vorallem wenn man weiss das es überteuert und zusammen geflickt ist...?

Ist bitter das der zustand wirklich dermaßen miserabel war...


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. Februar 2009)

> Es geht um den VOLLIDIOTEN



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=92208

nix gegen armin, der ist in ordnung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (19. Februar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wie kann man etwas kaufen ohne zu wissen wie es aussieht, und vorallem wenn man weiss das es überteuert und zusammen geflickt ist...?



Eben dieses wurde vom Verkäufer verschwiegen oder geschönt. Aber ist ja alles nichtig hier, da wir Ross und Reiter nicht nennen werden, und der Verkäufer weiß eh schon dass er Mist gebaut hat... Gruß Joe


----------



## misanthropia (19. Februar 2009)

also bei meiner Meinung nach mutwilligem Betrug, nach der die ganze Geschichte klingt (auch wenn eine gewisse Naivität seitens des Käufers nicht zu leugnen ist) würde ich mir schon wünschen zu wissen bei welchem User man hier aufpassen sollte. Ist allerdings sehr ehrenhaft von euch und eine Entscheidung die ich auch vollkommen nachvollziehen kann. Ist allerdings schon fast eine ethische Disku0ssion die daraus resultieren würde. Ist vielleicht was für den "kein Pranger" Thread.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2009)

Ich will mich hier kurz dafÃ¼r entschuldigen, habe etwas Ã¼berreagiert. 

Das es absolut nicht OK war, ist logisch, ich hÃ¤tte aber nichts so ein TamTam machen mÃ¼ssen.

Den User zu nennen, wÃ¤re zu viel. Bei ihm kommt sowas eigentlich nie vor und ich denke sowas wird auch nichtmehr vorkommen. Waren extrem ungÃ¼nstige UmstÃ¤nde, unter denen das ganze gelaufen ist.

Auch wusste ich von einigen Details nicht..

Sei's drum, die beiden haben sich ja bereits unterhalten.


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Februar 2009)

...


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2009)

Chris King alu ritzel. Ist jetzt 10monate alt. Zum Glück hatte ich gestern noch das gleiche ritzel aus stahl bekommen und das auch im auto.


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Februar 2009)

oh ha aber nur mal so eine king nabe fahren aber kette nich ölen?


----------



## Levelboss (28. Februar 2009)

Öl = Gewicht

Hab mal wieder ein Lager zermahlen. Die guten Wellgo Mg-1.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Februar 2009)

Gott sei Dank gab es heute schnell Ersatz


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2009)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> oh ha aber nur mal so eine king nabe fahren aber kette nich ölen?




alle zwei monate mal kettenspray drauf. Das ist rost und das geht nicht durch ölen weg. Der rost ist verursacht durch autobahn laugerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (28. Februar 2009)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Öl = Gewicht
> 
> Hab mal wieder ein Lager zermahlen. Die guten Wellgo Mg-1.



liegt wohl an deinem shranzer Fahrstil


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...autobahn laugerei...



Was  machst Du mit dem Rad auf der Autobahn?


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was  machst Du mit dem Rad auf der Autobahn?



autofahren zum fahrradfahren


----------



## trialisgeil (1. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> autofahren zum fahrradfahren


Dach- oder Heckträger? Böse...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gab es heute schnell Ersatz



ach das ist ja mein rockring 
mal wieder auf middleburns unterwegs? Was macht der sound, gibts nen neuen trick?
bald, ja bald bin ich wieder da 
2 wochen!


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2009)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Dach- oder Heckträger? Böse...



anhängerkupplung  


naja die 2-4mal im jahr passt das schon. davon ist ja nur einmal im winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2009)

Sowas passiert, wenn man mir Leichtbau-Krempel in die Hand drÃ¼ckt 
Ist an ca. jeden zweiten Speiche so 






P.S.: I  K770i-Cam


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2009)

das liegt im fehlenden felgenband


----------



## siede. (1. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> P.S.: I  K770i-Cam


dito  hab die gleiche...


----------



## locdog (1. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Sowas passiert, wenn man mir Leichtbau-Krempel in die Hand drÃ¼ckt
> Ist an ca. jeden zweiten Speiche so



ich rahte mahl, jede speiche an der disc seite ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2009)

Ich werde das mal nachsehen, kann gut sein dass das die Disc Seite ist.

Das ist Felgenband, sogar extrem dickes, ohne wÃ¼rde das denke ich nicht lange gutgehen 

Und die QualitÃ¤t der Handy-Kamera besonders fÃ¼r Nahaufnahmen ist gÃ¶ttlich, hÃ¤tte ich gar nicht gedacht. Vor allem hat man sie immer dabei.


----------



## trialisgeil (1. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> anhängerkupplung
> 
> 
> naja die 2-4mal im jahr passt das schon. davon ist ja nur einmal im winter.



Jo, sind heut auch in der Salzpisse gefahrn. Das geile Wetter treibt einen raus...


----------



## siede. (1. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal nachsehen, kann gut sein dass das die Disc Seite ist.
> 
> Das ist Felgenband, sogar extrem dickes, ohne wÃ¼rde das denke ich nicht lange gutgehen
> 
> Und die QualitÃ¤t der Handy-Kamera besonders fÃ¼r Nahaufnahmen ist gÃ¶ttlich, hÃ¤tte ich gar nicht gedacht. Vor allem hat man sie immer dabei.



kann daran ja nicht liegen, du fÃ¤hrst v-brake vorne


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. März 2009)

@ZooControl

Das kommt nicht durch den Leichtbau. Das komm davon weil die Speichenspannung zu hoch ist und das Material ermüdet ist. Die Stege reichen vom Abstand noch vollkommen aus. Hatte die selben Probs bei einer unbearbeiteten Try all Felge die ziemlich alt war (oft umgespeicht) und eine ziemlich hohe Speichenspannung hatte, zumindest an ein paar einzelnen Speichen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2009)

Daran dachte ich auch schon, nur leider ist keine besonders Hohe Spannung auf den Speichen, eher weniger als sein sollte 

Das war Ã¼brigens mal deine =) Als sie noch besser aussah..


----------



## Robin_Meier (9. März 2009)

Meine Gabel is gerissen  







http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/7/9/4/_/large/P090309_19.2501.JPG

und das genau am WE in Bremen  
naja wenigstens konnte ich noch einene tag mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (9. März 2009)

Scheibenbremsen


----------



## hst_trialer (10. März 2009)

der riss ist für die bremswirkung eine scheibe recht ungewöhnlich... weil die seite doch eher druckbelastungen unterliegt.

vielleicht paar hook's zu viel gemacht?


----------



## locdog (10. März 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> der riss ist für die bremswirkung eine scheibe recht ungewöhnlich... weil die seite doch eher druckbelastungen unterliegt.
> 
> vielleicht paar hook's zu viel gemacht?



da ist garnichts ungewonlich. beim bremsen druckt sich die halterung in den holm und reist es halt....hab schon 2 gabeln so ge kilt :|


----------



## siede. (10. März 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> der riss ist für die bremswirkung eine scheibe recht ungewöhnlich... weil die seite doch eher druckbelastungen unterliegt.
> 
> vielleicht paar hook's zu viel gemacht?


sieht auch so aus... sowas könnte nur passieren wenn sich das Rad rückwerts dreht und einer zupackt...



locdog schrieb:


> da ist garnichts ungewonlich. beim bremsen druckt sich die halterung in den holm und reist es halt....hab schon 2 gabeln so ge kilt :|


Halterung drückt sich in den Holm un der Holm reißt "nach außen"?... So wies auf dem Bild aussieht, siehts eher nach Hst's Theorie aus. Oder er ist - nachdem es gerissen war - noch ne weile weiter gefahren...


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2009)

kinders ihr macht mir angst. ich glaub ich steig mal wieder auf V um.


----------



## locdog (10. März 2009)

am anfang reists, wen man dann noch weiter fahrt arbeitet das ganze und die kanten quetschen sich ein bishien. glaub mir, beim hooks pralst du ja mit dem VR uf die mauer und dan hebelst du dich hoch, da bekomt die gabel ordetnlich was ab aber hauptsachlich an der krone, die bremse hat sowieso kaum wirkung bei hooks.

bei denn Fronts springs du auf FR und klar die krone bekommauch auch viel ab aber duch das bremsen druck sich die halterung ein. beim hooks wird der holm gedehnt aber da die bremse kaum wirkt ist das so nicht tragisch.

ich mache kaum hooks, auf 90 grad mauern kann ich diese sogar nicht, zerchaue aber die gabeln an der aufname.

@eisbein
bei den V und MAG bekommt die gabel nicht nur bei den fronts was ab sondern auch beim hooks, also doch kein ausweg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2009)

Braucht Du nicht, Nico.
Die Control reiÃt dir so oder so bald weg.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. März 2009)

vllt ist auch bremsen nicht zwingend nötig, evtl ist mal wieser nur die schweißnaht schuld an welcher das material geschwächt ist.

sind auch nur vermutungen, die gabel sagt einem ja nicht was ihr nicht passt


----------



## siede. (10. März 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> sind auch nur vermutungen, die gabel sagt einem ja nicht was ihr nicht passt



Bis sie putt geht  dann ist man schlauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (10. März 2009)

ach du schande robin, wie hast du das den angestellt?




hst_trialer schrieb:


> sind auch nur vermutungen, die gabel sagt einem ja nicht was ihr nicht passt




schade eigentlcih oder?
ma so nebenbei reisst die echo auch schnell?

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (14. März 2009)

schade schade das wars mit dem Training für Heute.....

Gabel Futsch.


----------



## siede. (14. März 2009)

da erinnere ich mich an son Video von nem Turnier (wo zwei Fahrer jeweils gegen einander fahren)... Monty-Gabeln werd ich wohl in meinem Leben nicht mehr vertrauen können^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. März 2009)

Entweder 5mm Schaft oder Stahl.
Anders geht es auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## tha_joe (14. März 2009)

Bei dir alles heile? Bremsleitungen auch noch dran? Mist das...


----------



## duro e (14. März 2009)

tja die monty gabeln halt erst der robin jetzt unsere joschi hahaha ..... also ich find an den gabeln sollte man eh nicht so sparen . lieber etwas mehr gewicht . dann passiert sowas auch nicht . hauptsache du hast dich dabei nicht zerschmettert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. März 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Bremsleitungen auch noch dran? Mist das...



Vordere Leitung hat's erwischt


----------



## LBC (14. März 2009)

ja das ist grass...... aber da geselle ich mich gleich dazu, mir ist vor einer Woche auch meine Gabel gebrochen. Eine Echo SL aber das scheint ja normal zu sein bei denen...... vielleicht finde ich noch ein handy bild von der *******


----------



## dane08 (14. März 2009)

bei mir ist die ti an genau der gleichen stelle gebrochen


----------



## siggi19 (14. März 2009)

war heute mit dabei als jps gabel übern jordan ist.

habe auch ein bild gemacht.

gesichtsausdruck sagt wohl auch alles.

und ich bin froh das ich nen 5mm schaft hab


gruß siggi


----------



## kingpin18 (14. März 2009)

JP Trialer schrieb:


>



Und das für 260


----------



## erwinosius (23. März 2009)

Hmm...
halt doch nur Carbon. Zum Glück hat die Freundin ne Haftpflichtversicherung, da gibts jetzt ne komplett neue Bremse *g*




gruß
erwin


----------



## locdog (23. März 2009)

beim sturz irgendwo gegengekommen ?
seeehr komische bruchstelle :|


----------



## Mastertrialer (26. März 2009)

:-( Meine Gabel ist gerissen!!!! :-(


 

Am Tag davor schon angerissen, erst nach ca. 1,5 Stunden Training bemerkt das was nachgibt!!


----------



## duro e (26. März 2009)

ui hauptsache dir ist nikks passiert . aber sieht man ja was die gabeln so halten im moment . bin ich froh das meine hält.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. März 2009)

also so langsam sollten mal alle die echo-gabeln boykottieren!

da kann man in die eh schon kargen garantiebedingungen mittlerweile wohl die garantie des bruchs/versagens einfügen.

und man spielt doch mit seiner gesundheit... ich weiss ja nicht ob es am material der konstruktion oder dem schweißen liegt, aber sauber ist das nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (26. März 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also so langsam sollten mal alle die echo-gabeln boykottieren!
> 
> da kann man in die eh schon kargen garantiebedingungen mittlerweile wohl die garantie des bruchs/versagens einfügen.
> 
> und man spielt doch mit seiner gesundheit... ich weiss ja nicht ob es am material der konstruktion oder dem schweißen liegt, aber sauber ist das nicht!!



deshalb hat auch deng ENDLICH seine eigene fabrik wo NUR deng teile und rahmen geschweist werden. weil die quali almalig in den dreck gezogen wurde.

erste urban gabel, ne sezon duchgehalten 
zweite, nicht mal den winter uberstande: riss an der disc aufnahme und verbogen (kamel 1100 )...gerade noch die garantie erwischt, trialtech mus her


----------



## Sebastian G (26. März 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also so langsam sollten mal alle die echo-gabeln boykottieren!
> 
> da kann man in die eh schon kargen garantiebedingungen mittlerweile wohl die garantie des bruchs/versagens einfügen.
> 
> und man spielt doch mit seiner gesundheit... ich weiss ja nicht ob es am material der konstruktion oder dem schweißen liegt, aber sauber ist das nicht!!



Aber gibt es überhaupt noch irgentwelche Trial Gabeln die man fahren kann ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen??    Ich glaube nicht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2009)

Bitte, die Urban? Seit wann reiÃt die denn?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2009)

Gap auf's Vorderrad  

 Nun habe ich endlich wieder eine schÃ¶ne dicke TryAll drin vorne.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. März 2009)

die schöne Felge...


----------



## duro e (26. März 2009)

martin du schranzer.... war klar das die bei dir grobmotoriker nicht lang hält .... wird wohl langsam zeit für ne double wide hahaha... kannse auch mit vbrake fahren das dicke teil .


----------



## locdog (26. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Bitte, die Urban? Seit wann reiÃt die denn?



jepp die "neueren" erstaunlich schnell, nen SCHRANZER 20 kumpel mit grosem S hat 3 stuck in jewals maks nen monat ermordet. trialtech halt schon bei ihm ein halbes jahr 

...disc seite ?  
da mus man aufpassen


----------



## misanthropia (26. März 2009)

ich habe per Zufall herausgefunden, dass einer meiner Rock Pads gebrochen ist. wie zum Teufel kann soetwas bei nahezu flächenlast passieren? oder ist das darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Beläge doch etwas schräg zur Flanke standen?
Des Weiteren habe ich festgestellt, dass die billigen Japan Echo lager bereits kaputt sind. Man spürt richtig die Pittings in der Lauffläche. Komme aber wohl gut an gescheite SKF Lager dran, wer welche benötigt bzw generell wegen lagern, der soll ruhig mal bei mir nachfragen. Allemal billiger als beim jan und meist noch in bessererer Qualität.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist... ich habe jetzt die Dichtung aus dem lager geholt und lasse es einfach trocken weiter laufen. das Vorderrad dreht sich nun wenigstens besser als vorher und bin gespannt wie lange das Lager den Spass mitmacht.


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2009)

zu den belägen. Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen das sich die Plastik Backing biegen wenn genug druck aufgebaut wird? Obwohl sie plan aufliegen (sollten) wirkt die treibende Kraft des Kolben mehr oder weniger punktuell. 
Das problem hat man nicht wenn man alu backings fährt.
Ich hatte lange keine magura mehr in der hand, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die fläche auf der der Kolben auftrift nicht allzu groß ist. 

Das wäre jetzt mein erklährung....

Zu den echo lagern verlier ich mal lieber kein wort. (chris king ist schon schön...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (27. März 2009)

jo das die Streckenlast nicht constant über dem Bremsklotz ist habe ich erwartet, aber dass die Unterschiede so groß sind, dass die Klötze brechen, das wundert mich sehr. Bedeutet also, dass man mit den Alu Backings zwecks Biegesteifigkeit über dem gesamten Bremsbelag eine gleichmäßigere Bremskraft hat. Interessante Perspektive


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> jo das die Streckenlast nicht constant über dem Bremsklotz ist habe ich erwartet, aber dass die Unterschiede so groß sind, dass die Klötze brechen, das wundert mich sehr. Bedeutet also, dass man mit den Alu Backings zwecks Biegesteifigkeit über dem gesamten Bremsbelag eine gleichmäßigere Bremskraft hat. Interessante Perspektive




ja ich denke mal schon und die 10g kann sollte man dann schon in kauf nehmen.


----------



## misanthropia (27. März 2009)

ja ne für 10g mehrmache ich das auf keinen Fall. Überlege sowieso mit nur einem bremsklotz zu fahren 
... ohje wie schimm das eigentlich ist dass so "Empfehlungen" wie von dir wirklich explizit erwähnt werden müssen weil welche zwischen Bremsperformance und 20g mehrgewicht abwägen... die trialer ham echt ALLE einen anne möhre


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2009)

mein post war auch zu tiefst ironisch gestimmt. Dieser ganze leichbauquatsch geht mir auch auf den senkel.


----------



## tha_joe (27. März 2009)

Heute beim Antritt den Strike gekegelt: Tensile Freilauf durchgetreten, Pedalgewinde aus der Kurbel getreten, und die Achse vom Wellgo geschrottet. 
Und Zack schon wieder darf ich Kohle über den Tresen schieben. Kein billiger Sprort das. Der Tensile wurde übrigens nur 6 Monate alt, war einmal offen zur Wartung. Mist das alles...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. März 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Heute beim Antritt den Strike gekegelt: Tensile Freilauf durchgetreten, Pedalgewinde aus der Kurbel getreten, und die Achse vom Wellgo geschrottet.
> Und Zack schon wieder darf ich Kohle über den Tresen schieben. Kein billiger Sprort das. Der Tensile wurde übrigens nur 6 Monate alt, war einmal offen zur Wartung. Mist das alles...



ärgerlich, ich wär wahrscheinlich ausgerastet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (27. März 2009)

Ne, ging so, war am Ende der Session. Mittlerweile seh ich es etwas ruhiger, vorhin war ich noch so sauer. 
Jetzt bin ich bloß froh, am Spot davor haben wir nen schweren Gap gesprungen, dass es nicht da passiert ist. Am Freilauf ist vermutlich eine Feder gerissen, morgen mach ich ihn mal auf. Kurbel versuche ich mit Helicoil, nur Pedale brauch ich definitiv neue. Also hält sich das ganze auch finanziell im Rahmen. Puuuhhhh....


----------



## erwinosius (27. März 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> beim sturz irgendwo gegengekommen ?
> seeehr komische bruchstelle :|



nee im auto unvorsichtig mit dem sitz zurückgerutscht....


----------



## tha_joe (27. März 2009)

Freilaufkörper an sich ist noch top:






Aaaaber, die Federn und Klinken hat es ordentlich zerbröselt:


----------



## siede. (28. März 2009)

da haste wohl nochmal glück im unglück gehabt  neue klinken rein und der freilauf läuft wieder


----------



## a.nimal (6. April 2009)

So, ich hab mal ein Race Face Evolve DH zu beanstanden. So sehr viel hälts dann doch nicht aus. Wobei ich sowas schlimmes auch noch nie erlebt hab. Das bröckelte ja fast schon aus dem Rahmen raus.









Der REst ist irgendwie noch im Rahmen festgefressen....


----------



## ecols (6. April 2009)

wie hoch war denn der sidehop dazu?


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2009)

was hat der thread eigentlich für einen sinn, wenn gefühlte 90% der leute hier nur (!) ein bild von irgendeinem zerbröselten teil posten, den obligatorischen heul- oder "ich bin sauer" smiley dahinterschreiben, das besagte teil schlechtreden und dann die klassischen coladose/deng/billige qualität beiträge nich lang auf sich warten lassen?... 

:gähn:


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. April 2009)

das ist der sinn des threads, sich mal richtig auszu*******n damit die Leute nicht in irgendwelchen anderren Threads rumkacken.

"Broken-Parts-Thread" wie der name schon sagt...


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2009)




----------



## a.nimal (7. April 2009)

Dann solltest du allerdings jede Gallerie so betrachten.
Wer unbedingt ne Geschichte dazu will: Es gibt keine. Kein Sidehop, kein wilder Sturz in letzter Zeit etc. Nichts wofür so ein Lager nicht gebaut sein sollte. Beim Heimfahren durch die Stadt gings auf einmal ziemlich arg schwer, dann garnicht mehr und das Ergebnis sieht man ja nun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. April 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


>



Capt´n Kirk


----------



## Monty98 (7. April 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Capt´n Kirk



Das ist Worf.....

frag Picard:


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. April 2009)

ich dachte das wär Kirk


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2009)




----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2009)

um euch mal auf die sprünge zu helfen:

der thread hier hätte wesentlich mehr informationsgehalt, wenn die leute dazuschreiben würden, wie lange sie ein teil gefahren sind, city/natur, smoother/harter fahrstil usw. 
dann kann man nämlich auch eher beurteilen, ob das teil wirklich mist is oder nicht. und dementsprechend es nicht mehr kaufen.

irgendeiner posted ein bild von einer gebrochenen deng gabel und schon kommen die deng basher und fühlen sich in ihrer meinung, dass das china zeugs billige qualität is, bestätigt. wenn man dann mal nachfrägt, wie lang die gabel gefahren wurde und sich raustellt, dass es über 2 jahre waren, dann brauch man sich nich wundern und aufregen erst recht nich!


----------



## duro e (7. April 2009)

chrisking : 
du hast vollkommen recht wie ich finde , manches ist zu unpräzise beschrieben .


----------



## ahlberg (7. April 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich dachte das wär Kirk



epic fail


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. April 2009)

Tryall Felge zerstört .Riss in der Flanke hat immerhin 7 monate gehalten bei relativ normalem fahren im Gelände. kommt wahrscheinlich davon das ich alle 2 Wochen die Felge hart anflexe 
Neue wird heut abend erstmal eingespeicht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. April 2009)

*Hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. April 2009)

mein riss ist von oben nach unten also senkrecht , der Felgenstoß ist auf der einen Seite komplett aufgerissen


----------



## ecols (10. April 2009)

@velpke:


ahlberg schrieb:


> epic fail


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. April 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> @velpke:



falls du das meinst, ich kann schon richtig gucken und der Felgenstoß ist richtig "eingerissen"  mir ist schon klar das er im normalzustand auch auf der flanke zu sehen ist...


----------



## echo trialer (11. April 2009)

So nun nach guten 2 jahren hat es meine kurbel zerissen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325078


----------



## Trialstriker (3. Mai 2009)

mein schöner KOXX XTP is im arsch
son scheiß, der beste rahmen den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
mal sehen hole ich mir nächsten monat mal nen echo lite rahmen (nen schön langen) jetzt muss wieder mein schweine kurzer bionic b2 herhalten

xtp R.I.P.


----------



## tha_joe (3. Mai 2009)

Oh ja, das tut weh, erst heute mittag bin ich noch auf einem gestanden, ist ein geiler Rahmen!
Erzähl mal wie lange du ihn gefahren bist, und wie hart? Und bei was ist er gebrochen, Hinderniskontakt oder Landung oder was?
*Beileid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (3. Mai 2009)

erstmal danke für deine anteilnahme

ich habe den rahmen gebraucht gekauft und war ganz gut in schuss
habe den dann so anfang februar eingebaut und bin ihn bis gestern gefahren auch beim trialjam durfte das gute stück auftreten und als ich beim training gestern mal pause gemacht habe und mir mal wieder mein rad angucke bemerk ich plötzlich den riss (glück gehabt - rechtzeitig gesehen).
beim letzen mal bin ich den tag lang immer so auf 6 paletten rumgeritten und so halt. dann hab ich es halt gesehen.meinen fahrstil schätze ich nicht schranzermäßig ein aber auch nicht total sauber. wenn etwas nicht klappt merke ich das aber und spring ab bevor ich samt rad auf das hindernis knalle also hatte der rahmen ein recht schönes leben.


----------



## jan_hl (3. Mai 2009)

war der rahmen an der stelle schonmal geschweisst? sieht seltsam aus...


----------



## Trialstriker (3. Mai 2009)

nich so richtig 
unter dem unterrohr ist eine aluminium-winkelschine angeschweißt 
vom steuerrohr runter bis zum gewinde der schutzplattenhalterung und da ist auch eine kleine delle im rahmen und von deraus ist es dann gerissen.
die delle scheint dem rahmen nicht gut bekommen zu sein


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Mai 2009)

Beileid
Schade der schöne Koxx Rahmen. vielleicht mal bei Hoffmann ect. Anfragen wegen Schweißen?


----------



## curry4king (3. Mai 2009)

150 will er fürs schweißen...


----------



## Trial_Dani (6. Mai 2009)

als ich meinen steuersatz öffnete, fiel mir das teil schon entgegen xD
bin grad mal ein jahr gefahren und nur ganz billige sachen...

zu fest angezogen o.ä. habe ich ihn eig auch nicht.

lg dany


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2009)

gabelkonus gebrochen? oder was ist das rechte bild für ein teil?


----------



## Trial_Dani (6. Mai 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> gabelkonus gebrochen? oder was ist das rechte bild für ein teil?



das teil ist die andere Hälfte von dem teil, was im linken bild noch zur Hälfte "oben" im Steuersatz sitzt.

Ich weiss  nicht genau, was das ist.

Aber es sitzt im oberen teil des Steuersatzes.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Mai 2009)

mein rekord für nen steuersatz war 5 wochen... am besten gleich was gutes mit industrielagern und so......lohnt sich....

Max


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2009)

komisch, bei mir halten die billig dinger für'n zwacken schon seit jahren. naja ich fahr vll. nicht jedentag, aber 3mal die woche schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. Mai 2009)

bei mir ist das tretlager weggerissen , tryall... nach 6 monaten  einfach abgerissen und die ******* hängt noch in der kurbel.... ****..


----------



## Trialstriker (6. Mai 2009)

ist das nicht das kleinere problem mit der kurbel?

eingespannt in einen schraubstock und mit nem stahlstift die lagerachse rausgedroschen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. Mai 2009)

das tretlager geht zum glück einfach so rauszudrehen, ist nicht das ding...
bloß, die eine kurbel ist aufs tretlager draufgeklebt, wegen kaputtem gewinde....


----------



## curry4king (6. Mai 2009)

ja einspannen und da wo normalerweise die kurbelschrauben sitzen brauchste nen stift oder sowas wo du dann mitm hammer draufhaust

dann kriegste des auch ab


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> das tretlager geht zum glück einfach so rauszudrehen, ist nicht das ding...
> bloß, die eine kurbel ist aufs tretlager draufgeklebt, wegen kaputtem gewinde....



Kurbelabzieher?! Manchmal liegt die einfachste lösung am fernsten...


----------



## bike-show.de (10. Mai 2009)

Mir ist heute in der Show die Feder vom 74kingz-Spanner gebrochen (ich bin nicht draufgesprungen). Bin ich eigentlich der einzige mit der Meinung, dass die Spanner großer Mist sind, vor allem für den Preis?

Wenn man ihn zu leicht spannt, dann berührt nur die Nase vom dem Schleifer die Kette. Damit kann das Ding potentiell nach hinten knicken und damit ins Ritzel kommen (fatal).

Spannt man ihn "richtig", so dass der Schleifer mit der unteren Seite aufliegt, dann biegt man die Feder so weit, dass sie nach ein paar Tagen fahren schon knickt.

Den Spanner fahre ich jetzt seit 2 Wochen. Ersatzfeder ist natürlich auch nicht dabei, was für 37 Euro schlicht frech ist. 

Klar, ich könnte jetzt ein ein anderes Federstahlblech nehmen, z.B. von einem alten Sägeblatt. Ist mir aber zu viel Aufwand, zumal man die Montagelöcher in den Federstahl ja nicht mal gerade so mit dem Wald-und-Wiesen-Bohrern bohrt.

Welche Alternativen gibt es also? Ich bin Linksfüßler und kann daher keinen Spanner an das Schaltauge machen, weil der beim nächsten fehlgeschlagenen Side-Hop kaputt ist.


----------



## curry4king (10. Mai 2009)

für die löcher hab ich einfach richtig dolle angekörnt und dann durchgebohrt


----------



## curry4king (10. Mai 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Kurbelabzieher?! Manchmal liegt die einfachste lösung am fernsten...



sein gewinde ist doch kaputt also das für den abzieher.....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Mai 2009)

Klingt gemein, aber Kurbel schraube rein, Arm einspannen und dann einen großen Hammer 
Warm machen geht nicht, oder was sagen die Material Spezis dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2009)

Der original 74Kingz ist Mist, weil...

...der Federstahl viel zu unterdimensioniert ist, Folgen: zu wenig Spannung, leicht zu "Ã¼berspannen"<--dein Problem
...Der Gleitschuh eine nicht optimale Form hat, die Kette sollte schon gut aufliegen
...die ganze Konstruktion zu zierlich ist.
...man ihn in 2 h wesentlich robuster selber baut.

Ich habe meinen aus einem Winkel, SÃ¤geblatt, Hartplastik und diversen Schrauben gefertigt.
Ich habe eine extrem gute Spannung, wesentlich hÃ¶her als mit den Originalen (direkter Vergleich da), da der Federstahl wesentlich stÃ¤rker/breiter ist.

Das Bohren in den Federstahl, um alles zu verschrauben, lÃ¶st man mit einem einfachen Trick:
Anstatt LÃ¶cher flext man an jeder Seite des FederstahlstÃ¼cks rein und verbreitert den Ritz, ebenfalls mit der Flex. Ob Ritz oder Loch, ist komplett egal. (wir reden immernoch von dem Spanner )

Den Schuh kann man ebenfalls besser selbst entwerfen: StÃ¼ck Hartplastik; Schleifstein.

Mein Spanner hat sich nie bemerkbar gemacht, verbaut und Ruhe ist. Ruhe vor allem, weil die Kette so stramm sitzt, dass sie nirgendwo gegen schlÃ¤gt


----------



## tha_joe (10. Mai 2009)

Mir ist vom 74kingz auch zweimal das originale Federstahlplättchen gebrochen, nach kürzester Zeit, ich hab dann noch bei einem Bekannten ein identisches nachbauen lassen, aus dickerem Federstahl, war uach schnell über den Jordan....jetzt liegt er zerbrochen in meinem Ersatzteil-Karton, ergo: Fehlkauf....


----------



## jockie (10. Mai 2009)

2009...40 Jahre nach dem ersten Menschen auf dem Mond...und die Menschheit macht sich noch immer Gedanken über Kettenspanner...


----------



## tha_joe (11. Mai 2009)

jockie schrieb:


> 2009...40 Jahre nach dem ersten Menschen auf dem Mond...und die Menschheit macht sich noch immer Gedanken über Kettenspanner...



Haha, klasse! Ich glaub auf den Mond fliegen ist fast einfacher, als ne vernünftige Lösung für Kettenspanner zu finden. Vielleicht sollten die Russen da mal ran. Die Nasa hat ja dran gearbeitet, einen Füller zu erfinden, dessen Tinte auch in Schwerelosigkeit schreibt, und mit viel Forschung dann den Kugelschreiber erfunden. Die Russen haben Bleistift mitgenommen. Genau so eine Lösung bräuchte der Trialsport für die vertikalen Dropouts!


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2009)

ich kann martin's beitrag absulut zustimmen. Das einzige was bei mir probleme macht, ist das der federstahl an spannkraft verliert.
Ansonsten ist nichts. und so ein ersatzblech aus ner säge ist in 15min (max.) gflext und eingebaut.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Mai 2009)

Bremssockel Heatsink V-Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Mai 2009)

Was ein Wunder, ohne Brakebooster

Das Teil ist nicht nur zur Verbesserung der Bremsleistung da.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Mai 2009)

Disc...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Mai 2009)

Problem:






und Lösung:


----------



## siede. (17. Mai 2009)

Schraube von der Seite reingedreht und nochmal mit dem Kabelbinder einmal rum? Ob das hällt?


----------



## cmd (17. Mai 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Schraube von der Seite reingedreht und nochmal mit dem Kabelbinder einmal rum? Ob das hällt?


dumme frage, natürlich nicht


----------



## siede. (17. Mai 2009)

Das war eig. keine Frage. Mir ist auch klar das das nicht hällt, nur frage ich mich, ob ers ernst meint damit


----------



## bike 20 (17. Mai 2009)

alter schwede, was für ein Rahmen?


----------



## konrad (17. Mai 2009)

Dob...


----------



## siede. (17. Mai 2009)

konrad schrieb:


> Dob...


Sorry, den kann ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen:

Vllt. versuchen, den Bruch mit einem Feuerzeug zu erwärmen. Vielleicht *schmilzt *er ja auch wie Butter zusammen.

... [/Vorurteil_Ende]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Mai 2009)

Wann kommt DOB 3.0? 
Oder gibst Du es nun doch auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Mai 2009)

DOB ist klasse ja 
die 20"ziger halten


----------



## Eisbein (17. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wann kommt DOB 3.0?
> Oder gibst Du es nun doch auf?



ich glaub der nÃ¤chste ist schon bestellt, ne kami?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Mai 2009)

jaja ihr tratschtanten, zerreisst euch nur die mäuler.  ich find den rahmen gut...hab nochmal einen bestellt, mal gucken wie es mit dem steht. aber ich hab heut nen anderen schönen entdeckt.. (new stuff thread)


----------



## trialbock (21. Mai 2009)

Rohloff slt 99

knapp 1 jahr alt . an der bruchstelle sind kleine schrammen vom aufsetzten! 
diese kette hat einiges mitgemacht!


----------



## Sebastian G (21. Mai 2009)

Ich würde eine Kette niemals so lange fahren. Nach einem Jahr macht auch die beste Kette nicht mehr mit...Ich tausche meine spästestens nach 2 Monaten immer aus.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Mai 2009)

...am besten ist immernoch die Faustregel: Breite Koolchain im drei-Monate-Takt erneuern. 
-->Alle 3 Monate 10â¬ in die Gesundheit investieren.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2009)

10euro? wo? 

Ich vergess das einfach immer die kette zu wechslen...


----------



## misanthropia (22. Mai 2009)

ich fahre eine Kette locker 1 Jahr, inspiziere das aber regelmäßig. Wenn man stets auf der Kette landet dann geht sie wirklich halt schneller kaputt. ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall. 
alle alle 2 Monate halte ich für übertrieben,


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Mai 2009)

Bei sowas darf man ruhig Ã¼bertreiben, wenn man wie ich jeden Tag fÃ¤hrt und anstÃ¤ndig reintritt macht man sich schon seine Gedanken. Gut, 3-4 Monate, 2 ist dann doch etwas viel.


Nico, die gibt es in jedem BMX-Laden in zig verschiedenen Verpackungen. Ob die jetzt vom Salt oder sonst was ist, ist egal. Ãberall ist die K710ner Koolchain drin. Ein und die selbe Kette vom KMC wird da oft zwischen 9,95-10,95â¬ verkauft 
Man muss ja nicht alles beim Jan bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. Mai 2009)

ich glaub die shadow kette an meinem bike ist übern jahr schon alt , hatte der vorbesitzer ja auch schon , ist aber noch voll intakt und nicht gedehnt hehe . kostet aber auch 35euro und ist ziemlich das dickste mit 430g ca


----------



## trialbock (22. Mai 2009)

Koolchain 710 : 12 â¬ beim BMX fuzzi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Mai 2009)

Mein Stammladen hat nur eine mit 10,95 aufgelistet, meist bekommt man die aber fÃ¼r +/-10 
www.peoples-store.de


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2009)

jo genau die higlander fahr ich auch. 
Mal wieder in meinen stammladen gehen. da bekomm ich die für 6e


----------



## jockie (22. Mai 2009)

*Yippieh! Ich bin entjungfert!* Endlich...mein erster Kettenriss:





Ladow Intershock an 26" (116mm), nicht verschraddelt, etwa 6 Monate alt. Gerissen als ich zum Drop aufs HR wollte.


----------



## tha_joe (22. Mai 2009)

Da kann man nur sagen, Finger weg von Halflink Ketten! Ich hab in den letzten 2 Monaten 5 Kettenrisse mit Halflinks gehabt, sie reißen immer an dieser Stelle, was ja auch nicht verwunderlich ist, die Biegung im Glied ist eine eingebaute Sollbruchstelle. 
Natürlich ist das auch mir zuzuschreiben, sie sind mir immer gerissen, wenn ich z.B. auf einem schrägen Stein aufs Hinterrad wollte, anstatt dass ich halt mal den Arsch nach hinten hänge und am Lenker reiß, um das mit Technik zu machen, hab ich halt voll Kette gegeben, volle Kraft voraus. Ging ja auch, frei nach "wer hat, der kann"....aber dabei hat eben immer die Kette aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (22. Mai 2009)

Genau so passierte mir's auch. Jetzt kommt auch erstmal wieder KoolChain dran. Normalerweise wechsele ich auch spätestens alle 3 Monate, und die KoolChain kostet ja wirklich auch nur soviel wie die Praxisgebühr.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2009)

jockie schrieb:


> [...]
> und die KoolChain kostet ja wirklich auch nur soviel wie die Praxisgebühr.


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Mai 2009)

nicht gerade ne super-werbung für Marino... wobei Damon Watson als Fahrer für ein Bike auch ne ordentliche herausforderung ist.

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=136497


----------



## curry4king (24. Mai 2009)

wasn das fürn cooler kettenspanner


----------



## trialisgeil (24. Mai 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> wasn das fürn cooler kettenspanner



...ich hoffe da war ironie dabei!


----------



## duro e (24. Mai 2009)

wie hat er das denn hinbekommen , das sieht nich normal aus .


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2009)

damon watson halt. Da brauch man nicht fragen wie...

schau dir seine videos an und du weisst bescheid. Einfach nur schranzen schranzen schranzen...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Mai 2009)

gut, aber man muss dazu noch beachten wie viel er wiegt !!!


----------



## bike-show.de (25. Mai 2009)

> nicht gerade ne super-werbung für Marino...



Ich finde es ist keine gute Werbung für Damon als Team-Fahrer. Wenn man den Threat liest, kommt raus, dass der kaputte Rahmen ein sehr leichter Prototyp ohne Verstärkungen war (auf Damons Wunsch) und Marino einen "Backup"-Rahmen mitgeschickt hat. Damon hat den Backup-Rahmen dann mutmaßlich gleich auf Ebay vertickt. 

Naja. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie lange Damon braucht, ein Koxx/Monty mit Rahmenpreis >500 klein zu kriegen. Wenn man wirklich stabile Rahmen haben will, ist man wohl mit Zoo, Adamant, Echo besser beraten. Und wer etwas mit Geos spielen will, holt sich ein Marino für < 100.

Andererseits habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass ein Rahmen an dieser Stelle knickt. Das sieht eher nach Autounfall als Fahrradfahren aus... Wobei Damon's Fahrstil ja auch eher eine Abfolge von Unfällen ist.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist keine gute Werbung für Damon als Team-Fahrer. Wenn man den Threat liest, kommt raus, dass der kaputte Rahmen ein sehr leichter Prototyp ohne Verstärkungen war (auf Damons Wunsch) und Marino einen "Backup"-Rahmen mitgeschickt hat. Damon hat den Backup-Rahmen dann mutmaßlich gleich auf Ebay vertickt.
> 
> Naja. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie lange Damon braucht, ein Koxx/Monty mit Rahmenpreis >500 klein zu kriegen. Wenn man wirklich stabile Rahmen haben will, ist man wohl mit Zoo, Adamant, Echo besser beraten. Und wer etwas mit Geos spielen will, holt sich ein Marino für < 100.
> 
> Andererseits habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass ein Rahmen an dieser Stelle knickt. Das sieht eher nach Autounfall als Fahrradfahren aus... *Wobei Damon's Fahrstil ja auch eher eine Abfolge von Unfällen ist.*




damon brauch vermutlich ne woche max. für einen hydroxx rahmen oder sowas. Dob vermutlich nach 2 tagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Juni 2009)

meine Zweite Koxxgabel hat sich nach 2-3 monaten nun auch verabschiedet.

an beiden seiten an der hs33 aufnahme gerissen.


----------



## JP Trialer (9. Juni 2009)

einfach kann ja auch jeder .... 

mitja du tier


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Juni 2009)

jaja, du wirst auch noch dein spaß mit den Scheißteilen haben 
Nur leider kommt für mich keine Anderre in Frage, aber naja gibt ja immerschön Garantie  und in 3 tagen kann ich ja wieder aufsatteln

btw. wie lange halten die 26er gabeln eigetnlich?!


----------



## echo trialer (9. Juni 2009)

2 min


----------



## ecols (9. Juni 2009)

ewig.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2009)

echo trialer schrieb:


> 2 min



vermutlich reicht das bestellen der gabel. Jan hat die bei sich im lager alle an bestellsystem angeschlossen, sodass sie direkt bescheid wissen wann sie reißen sollen. 

Nein ich bin noch keine koxxgabel gefahren, weil zu teuer und keine canti aufnahme (auch wenn ich grade scheibe fahre)


----------



## misanthropia (11. Juni 2009)

HOPE CARBON HEBEL FÜR MONO TRIAL
ungeachtet des Preises, der den Kauf dieses Hebels zu keiner vernünftigen Entscheidung macht, halte ich diese Konstruktion für ungeeignet.
Hierbei ist nichtmal das Carbon das Problem, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, sondern die längs durchbohrte Messingshülse, die die Bremskraft überträgt. Die gesamte Bremskraft würd über 2 ca 2mm breite Stege geleitet und nudelt daher schnell aus. Warum hat Hope das nicht einfach aus vollmaterial gelassen?  viel schlimmer aber noch, dass Hope dazu bei dem Original Hebel eine dickere Hülse nutzt, die nicht kompatibel mit dem CFK Hebel ist. Alles in allem eine gelungene Abzocke auf die ich reingefallen bin. Bevor also jemand den Hebel verbaut, sollte er sich eine andere Hülse bauen. Dazu muss allerdings eine Drehbank oder präzise und steife Bohrmaschine her. Ich ärgere mich schwarz.
Dass die Gewichtsersparnis nur minimal sein wird, habe ich gewusst, aber 7g... da hilft auch die schöne CFK optik nicht und viel besser in der Hand liegt der auch nicht


----------



## curry4king (11. Juni 2009)

hast glaube den falschen thread erwischt


----------



## misanthropia (11. Juni 2009)

naja... ist meine erfahrung über broken leichtbau- parts... ich kann das ja überall reinschreiben  konnte mich selbst nicht entscheiden wo das reingehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Juni 2009)

so, der Panzer ist tot. Hätte ich ne gedacht, nach kaum mehr als nem Jahr.
Vorallem mitten im Frästeil und schön auf der anderen seite noch an der Naht.
Kein Plan was ich jetz nehmen soll...


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juni 2009)

is morgen trotzdem noch trials?
wie gesagt, ich brutzel dir sonst noch ein coust saint raven 5.0


----------



## siggi19 (13. Juni 2009)

wow da hats dein bike aber ganz schön erwischt.

aber den kratzern zu urteilen bist du da irgendwie drauf oder?

schade um den rahmen

gruß siggi


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Juni 2009)

ne, hab den lack mal abgeskratz um zu gucken wie tief der geht... bin da nock so gut wie gar ne drauf, der rahmen sieht aus wie neu


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juni 2009)

Ui, heftig, ein GU..
Immerhin fÃ¤hrt dein Zoo! noch fleiÃig  (War doch mal deines?)
Mal so ganz nebenbei, ist die Koolchain mit Absicht sorum drauf?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ui, heftig, ein GU..
> Immerhin fÃ¤hrt dein Zoo! noch fleiÃig  (War doch mal deines?)
> Mal so ganz nebenbei, ist die Koolchain mit Absicht sorum drauf?



Ne da hat der Heiko wieder falsch genietet...stimmts Alex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (14. Juni 2009)

jo, die ZOO sind echt nich klein zu bekommen.
ne, die hab ich so genietet, weilm dann der 74 königs spanner ne so rattert


----------



## trialco (14. Juni 2009)

Mein Neon hats jetzt auch erwischt.... 










Nach knapp 1nem Jahr


----------



## Sasha (15. Juni 2009)

Da ich auch mal wieder was zerlegt hab,dachte ich poste es mal!
Gabel Echo Urban,nicht mal 6 monate alt 

Hab schön nose hops gemacht,und,zum glück,beim runter gehen gings auf einmal ganz weich nach vorne weg 

Nachdem ich vor nem halben jahr schon ne koxx forxx zerlegt hab,mache ich mir langsam gedanken 

wie sieht den in so einem fall das ganze mit garantie aus?

Und was haltet ihr von der VIZ gabel,sieht zwar nicht so schön aus,aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das die etwas länger hält!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juni 2009)

Leute, was ist denn hier los!? Ihr stellt bei mir alles auf den Kopf. Urban Gabel und GU Rahmen waren fÃ¼r mich eigentlich immer ein Begriff fÃ¼r lange Lebensdauer.
Meine Urban wird mal ein Jahr alt, und ich mache gut Sachen aufs VR, ohje...


----------



## locdog (16. Juni 2009)

die neueren ECHO sind kacke. leider, und das sagt selbst der importier :|

viz oder besser trialtech


----------



## konrad (16. Juni 2009)

liegt wahrscheinlich dran,dass die Urban-gabel ne 4-punkt aufnahme hatte....ansonsten würd ich ne trialtech forke empfehlen,die solln ganz gut halten.


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Juni 2009)

2 lange wochen alt der Freilauf


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal im ernst. Also entweder seid ihr alle totale schranzer geworden oder die Qualität der Teile hat in den letzten Jahren abgenommen. WTF
So viele kaputte Teile die nach weniger als 6 Monaten explodieren hat man vor paar Jahren noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Juni 2009)

bei mir wars weil ich bei nem sidehop abgerutscht bin und die falsche kurbel oben hatte,

d.h. der Freilauf ist ungeschützt auf beton geknallt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juni 2009)

Ja gut, das musst du schon vorher sagen. Ist schon ein unterschied ob etwas einfach beim fahren bricht oder ob man da vorher draufgeknallt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (21. Juni 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ja gut, das musst du schon vorher sagen. Ist schon ein unterschied ob etwas einfach beim fahren bricht oder ob man da vorher draufgeknallt ist



hab ich denn behauptet das er beim fahren durchgebrochen ist?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juni 2009)

Nein aber wenn du nur schreibst "2 lange wochen alt der Freilauf"
Was soll man sich denn sonst denken?


----------



## JP Trialer (22. Juni 2009)

muss dazusagen das er auch wirklich schon nach dem allerersten sprung angefangen hat zu knacken.

Aber gut, nächstes mal werd ich mich konkreter ausdrücken.


----------



## hardbike85 (22. Juni 2009)

hey
habe das mal hier so verfolgt mit den gabeln ich fahre ne hoffman gabel von 04 und ich muss sagen die ist bombe hat zwar nur scheibenbremsaufnahme aber die ist super steif und lässt gut fahren kann ich nur empfelen....


----------



## curry4king (22. Juni 2009)

super und wo kriegt man bitte ne total alte gabel her o0?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juni 2009)

@ Alte Gabeln: Habe hier noch eine Koxx Gabel 20" disc only von 2003


----------



## trialco (22. Juni 2009)

was fürn thread war dass hier noch gleich


----------



## bike-show.de (23. Juni 2009)

War ein kurzer Spaß:






Marino 26", 2,5 Monate alt. Bin das Rad höchstens 20mal gefahren, davon die Hälfte Street, wo ich eh nicht auf dem Hinterrad stehe.

Ich hab ja keine Wunder erwartet, aber ein Jahr hätte er schon halten sollen...


----------



## bike-show.de (23. Juni 2009)

MAAAAANN!

Wollte mir gerade den Frust raus fahren und hab mich aufs 24er geschwungen. Schön entspannt auf dem Vorderrad rumgerollt, dann machts mal laut Peng:






Kein guter Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juni 2009)

den marino kannst doch wieder schweißen, da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen. einfach ein kleines blech drüber und zusammen gebraten. schön mit wig!

ich würde das jedenfalls tun.

die nabe ist natürlich pech... oder zuviel spannung auf den speichen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juni 2009)

Du hast es heute wirklich. *******


----------



## bike-show.de (24. Juni 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> den marino kannst doch wieder schweißen, da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen. einfach ein kleines blech drüber und zusammen gebraten. schön mit wig!
> 
> ich würde das jedenfalls tun.
> 
> die nabe ist natürlich pech... oder zuviel spannung auf den speichen



Ich gucke mal was Marino bzgl. der 6 Monate Garantie sagt. Ich hab gar keine Lust, die ganzen Teile abzubauen, den Rahmen schweißen zu lassen, neu lackieren zu lassen, die ganzen Teile wieder dran zu bauen, nur damit er ein paar Wochen später wieder reißt. Alle Zeit, die ich mit Basteln verbringe, geht von der Zeit ab, dich ich auf dem Rad sitzen wollte.

Naja, und mit der Nabe: Ich hab das schon stramm eingespeicht aber auch nicht übermäßig. Die Nabe war auch noch kein Jahr alt. Die Belastung wenn man einen G-Turn einleitet ist wahrscheinlich relativ groß, weil man dann mit dem ganzen Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad abbremst und sich gleichzeitig noch dreht. Dabei ist sie zumindest exploidiert. Der Flansch auf der anderen Seite ist auch angerissen.


----------



## jockie (24. Juni 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> MAAAAANN!
> 
> Wollte mir gerade den Frust raus fahren und hab mich aufs 24er geschwungen. Schön entspannt auf dem Vorderrad rumgerollt, dann machts mal laut Peng:
> 
> ...



Gab's ein Echo nach dem Peng?


----------



## bike-show.de (24. Juni 2009)

jockie schrieb:


> Gab's ein Echo nach dem Peng?



Ne. Das "Plop"-Geräusch nach dem Peng war der letzte Rest guter Laune für diesen Tag, der auch noch geplatzt ist.

Wenn ich recht überlege war das Geräusch eher ein "Deng"


----------



## siede. (27. Juni 2009)

*Adamant Freehub *rip**... die Rasterung hat angefangen sich in der Nabe mit zu drehen :-/ Schade, hätte eher gedacht das zuerst die Sperrklinken den geist aufgeben, oder das Ritzel sich verabschieded, aber mit sowas hab ich nicht gerechnet...
... und war ne schmerzhafte Erfahrung für meine Kronjuwelen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Juni 2009)

Rockgrip Soft 4mm...
Die gehen so dermaßen schnell kaputt.
Ich hab gerade einen neuen raufgemacht , der hat ne ganze halbe stunde gehalten bis er aufgerissen ist.

Mein Bruder und ich haben jetz innerhalb von 3 monaten 3 Koxx unterbodenplatten zerstört...
die von meinem Bruder hat ca 5 fahrten überlebt..


----------



## curry4king (27. Juni 2009)

ist das bei euch eigentlich auch so das die seitenwand vom rubberqueen schon so auseinander primelt?? Hab noch gut profil drauf aber das gewebe aus der seite kommt  schon gut raus


----------



## luckygambler (27. Juni 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Ne. Das "Plop"-Geräusch nach dem Peng war der letzte Rest guter Laune für diesen Tag, der auch noch geplatzt ist.
> 
> Wenn ich recht überlege war das Geräusch eher ein "Deng"



Tja manche Tage kann man getrost vergessen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

Heute war es soweit, mein Hydroxx Rahmen hat nen abgang gemacht...
2-3 monate hat er gehalten , ich bin JEDEN Tag damit gefahren..

Bilder gibts morgen, oder sobald die kamera wieder funktioniert
der Rahmen ist HINTER der SChweißnaht gerissen (an der verbindung von hinterbau und oberrohr)

Das war mein letztes Koxxrad , das Xtp hat bei mir 1 1/2 monate gehalten.
Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache, ich habe nochnie dropgaps gemacht..
Lediglich relativ hartes training in den Steinen...

Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich keinen Brakebooster gefahren bin ?
Wer weiß..... ich weiß nur das ich jetzt erstmal lange zeit Radlos bin , da ich mir erhofft hatte das die scheißmühle bis zum ende des jahres hält, naja PUSTEKUCHEN


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2009)

Und das nÃ¤chste mal vlt. mal einen richtigen Rahmen kaufen..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und das nÃ¤chste mal vlt. mal einen richtigen Rahmen kaufen..



ich dachte bei dem hydroxx rahmen kann ich nichts falsch machen...
weil der etwas mehr wiegt, nach ein bisschen nachfragen habe ich rausgefunden das nur die lackierung schon 200 gramm wiegt...

Wenn ich wieder geld haben sollte, werde ich mir wohl einen hoffmann rahmen brutzeln lassen


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2009)

garantie? und dann verkaufen


----------



## duro e (3. Juli 2009)

Zitat von *Eisbein* 

 
_Oder wie lange die >1000â¬ Koxx rahmen halten...

das passt nun wieder hier hinein find ich , da sind wir wieder bei dem thema , ich hoffe ja mal das du nen neuen hydroxx bekommst . 
_


----------



## boss81 (3. Juli 2009)

das problem bei KOXX IST die garantie.. sind kratzer im material fällt das meistens schon weg weil du ja dann angeblich dein bike nicht sachgerecht behandelt hast. das nächste und weit grössere problem ist das KOXX am jahresanfang eine gewisse stückzahl von rädern/rahmen produzieren lassen. ist dann eine gewisse hohe nachfrage vorhanden sind natürlich alle räder/rahmen am anfang der saison sehr schnell im umlauf.


----------



## Flexi (3. Juli 2009)

an der stelle is mein hydroxx auch gerissen jedoch fahr ich hinten scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (3. Juli 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und das nÃ¤chste mal vlt. mal einen richtigen Rahmen kaufen..



Ich kann Marino nur empfehlen...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

Flexi schrieb:


> an der stelle is mein hydroxx auch gerissen jedoch fahr ich hinten scheibe



Bei mir gings nur so schnell , weil ich keinen brakebooster gefahren bin (denke ich mal ?)
Jedes mal beim bremse ziehen hat sich der rahmen bis zu 1 cm auseinander gebogen, und der druckpunkt ist immer schlechter geworden


----------



## duro e (3. Juli 2009)

ja das material wurde weichgedrückt und irgendwann reißt es durch die belastung , klar ne hs33 ohne booster beschleunigt das natürlich . aber auch so kann nen rahmen da brechen .


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

Geiler Tag heute, gerade aufgestiegen, einmal aufgesetzt und die 5 tage alte koxxplatte bricht    ( meine vierte )


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit, mein Hydroxx Rahmen hat nen abgang gemacht...
> 2-3 monate hat er gehalten , ich bin JEDEN Tag damit gefahren..
> 
> Bilder gibts morgen, oder sobald die kamera wieder funktioniert
> ...




Ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder Mitleid haben soll. Ihr wundert euch hier das die KoxxmÃ¼hlen nicht halten dabei wissen wir doch alle das Koxx der letzte Schrott ist und es gab hier im Forum schon so viele Beispiele dafÃ¼r. Einige Leute wollen daraus einfach nicht lernen und mÃ¼ssen deshalb fÃ¼hlen. Ich frag mich bloÃ immer wieder wie man bloÃ so blÃ¶d sein kann und sich fÃ¼r 2000â¬ so ein Rad kauft.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder Mitleid haben soll. Ihr wundert euch hier das die Koxxmühlen nicht halten dabei wissen wir doch alle das Koxx der letzte Schrott ist und es gab hier im Forum schon so viele Beispiele dafür. Einige Leute wollen daraus einfach nicht lernen und müssen deshalb fühlen. Ich frag mich bloß immer wieder wie man bloß so blöd sein kann und sich für 2000 so ein Rad kauft.



oder einen Rahmen auf Garantie nimmt 
ich habe bisjetzt für Rahmen kaum was bezahlt.
Ich habe vorher noch kein kaputten hydroxxrahmen gesehen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juli 2009)

Muss ich denn die Bilder immer wieder rauskramen 













1 Monat hat er gehalten und ein dummer Fahrfehler und das Teil war hin.


----------



## duro e (3. Juli 2009)

zu viel gespart und dann passiert sowas , es ist einfach total dumm , nen 1,4kg rahmen zu bauen , der bei ner missluingenden aktion direkt bricht .  lieber sollte man 400g mehr in kauf nehmen , aber dafür mit ruhigem gewissen nach nem miesen sprung weiter fahren.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

ich sehe da Ein XTP.... 
Ich dachte das Hydroxx hält, wie gesagt : ich habe davor noch nie eins brechen sehen.. aber die 1.7 kg am hydroxx kommen halt nur wegen diesem verdammten lack..
Ist doch alles dieselbe Cola-dosen kacke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juli 2009)

Brauchst bloß mal ins UK Forum schaun . Da haste genug gerissene Hydroxxrahmen.


----------



## siede. (3. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich sehe da Ein XTP....
> Ich dachte das Hydroxx hält, wie gesagt : ich habe davor noch nie eins brechen sehen..


Der Grund, warum man nichts davon hört, das Topfahrer ihre gesponsorten Rahmen brechen, liegt nicht darin, weil sie nicht brechen...


----------



## tha_joe (4. Juli 2009)

War das jetzt ironisch oder dein Ernst?...wenn du wüsstest wie viele Gabeln und Rahmen die Topfahrer pro Jahr verschleißen, das ist unglaublich. Aber davon hört man nix, weil sofort getauscht wird.


----------



## JP Trialer (4. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> zu viel gespart und dann passiert sowas , es ist einfach total dumm , nen 1,4kg rahmen zu bauen , der bei ner missluingenden aktion direkt bricht .



Dazu muss ich jedoch sagen das man das vorher eig. weiß und wenn man sich leichtbau Parts kauft dann nimmt man es in Kauf das sie schneller kaputt gehen


----------



## Sebastian G (5. Juli 2009)

Ich denke da muss man nicht viel zu sagen 

Ist ein Bearbeiteter Echo Rock Ring...Also wieder ein Typischer Fall von Leichtbau 

Hat mich aber eigentlich auch nicht besonders gewundert als mir das Ding um die Ohren geflogen ist


----------



## duro e (11. Juli 2009)

das hatte ich auch mal gefunden , 8monate altes 26er kamel , weiß nich mehr von wem es war leider . aber denr iss erkennt man sehr gut .



greetz
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stonedbob (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## Stonedbob (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## Sebastian G (12. Juli 2009)

Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2009)

Wahrscheinlich das


 


Und das?


----------



## florianwagner (12. Juli 2009)

na dann zieht doch mal die schrauben nicht mit nem meter verlängerung an sonder mit nem drehmomentschlüssel. so was wirkt wunder. und die reifen kann man auch mal mit 2-3 hüben mehr luft fahren. und flickzeuch is ja wohl standart in jedem guten trialer rucksack.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. Juli 2009)

wie flo schrieb... nich alle schrauben anbolzen...
und zum den platten...alternativ halt vernünftig schwere mäntel!
ich sag nur maxxis monion/high roller...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. Juli 2009)

und zu dem angerissenen kamel von aus duros post.... das lässt sich super einfach und lebenszeitverlängernd schweißen!!!!


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2009)

...und montagepaste (z.B. von DYNAMIC) wirkt wunder


----------



## tha_joe (13. Juli 2009)

Nach fest kommt lose...
Zu den Reifen ist eigentlich ja eh schon alles gesagt. Die dünnen Conti auf Singlewall, mit Tesafelgenband und vermutlich Maxxis Ultrlight...ist schon gewagt. Ich fahr vorne auch den MK2.2 Supersonic, 3 Lagen Tesa, Singlewall, aber nen Schwalbeschlauch. Und da mit genug Druck hält bei mir alles aus, ohne Probleme!


----------



## curry4king (13. Juli 2009)

ich hatte noch niee nen platten vorne und hinten gleichzeitig jaa da kann man sich schön ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stonedbob (13. Juli 2009)

ja das meinte ich eigentlich!.....naja eigenentlich hatte ich ne 2m verlängerung zum festziehen....glaubst du das weis ich nicht selber das das hand fest langt?...das sind titan schrauben..zu fest dann kommt das gewinde entgegen also kanns daran nicht gelegen haben.......ja und die platten reifen war eher als mahnmal für andere gedacht die auf leichte reifen setzen....mit mehr luft wurde schon probiert aber wenn man ordentlich kanten reist hilft auch das nichts herr schlau


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2009)

dann würd ich sagen du musst deinen fahrstil anpassen an die dünnen reifen oder was dickeres zulegen a la maxxis minion und co .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juli 2009)

Fahrstil anpassen an Conti-Reifen? Ruhestand oder was?


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2009)

ja geht doch , je nach dem ne , klar mit supersonics wird das nichts , ich hab jetzt den conti digga 2.5 drauf , megr viel grip , super bounce und noch nich durchgeschlagen damit , also auch kein platten . wobei ich recht wenig luft fahre in dem reifen.


----------



## Stonedbob (13. Juli 2009)

den conti kannst nehmen für sonntag nachmittag um über paar kleine steinchen zu hoppel und auch dann nur wenn man die 60kg grenze nicht überschreitet


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2009)

ihr kakkt euch ein , ich wiege fahrbereit 86kg , 1,90 groß , unsauberer fahrstil . leicht schranzig . 

frage mich nur wieso ich dann keinen plattfuß in den conti kriege , ach ich hab eine lage dünnes tesa und nen schwalbe schlauch drin falls es relevant ist .


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2009)

83 kilo
VR: MK suppersonic + 90g maxxis schlauch = keine probleme

HR: RQ + 130g schlauch maxxis = selten probleme, jetzt aber 150g michelin und ist ruhe

und smooth fahre ich dennoch nicht wirklich. aber 2,5m gaps auf HR geht auf ne kannte geht ohne probleme


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> frage mich nur wieso ich dann keinen plattfuÃ in den conti kriege , ach ich hab eine lage dÃ¼nnes tesa und nen schwalbe schlauch drin falls es relevant ist .



...weil Du_ eventuell_ bei Weitem noch nicht die richtig Reifen-belastenden Techniken reiÃt?
Sidehops aufs HR waren bei mir das Ende fÃ¼r den Rubberqueen z.B.


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2009)

ja gut ich sag ja nich das ich so mega abgehe ^^ . aber ich zieh mittlerweile weite gaps mimt treter aus der fahrt , über 2m gehen da locker , bei beton kannten und bordsteinen meistens .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Juli 2009)

so, als obs nich genug wäre dass mein rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet hat, ist nun meine urban gabel nach der heutigen session auch dahin geschieden


----------



## bike 20 (22. Juli 2009)

ohhhh, wann hast du es gemerkt?


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Juli 2009)

das ist trials!


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Juli 2009)

in der bahn, also ich mein rad hochkant stellen musste


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> ihr kakkt euch ein , ich wiege fahrbereit 86kg , 1,90 groß , unsauberer fahrstil . leicht schranzig .
> 
> frage mich nur wieso ich dann keinen plattfuß in den conti kriege , ach ich hab eine lage dünnes tesa und nen schwalbe schlauch drin falls es relevant ist .



Wieviel Bar druck?


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Juli 2009)

Wie alt war die Echo Urban Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. Juli 2009)

@ cyro  , bin heute mal mit 0.9 bar gefahren , bounce ist pervers aber haut leicht durch . sonst bin ich so mit 1.2 unterwegs , das passt dann alles gut .


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Juli 2009)

hm...schon älter 2 jahre würd ich denken
hab mir auch die gleiche nochmal bestellt, da sie wohl zu den stabilsten gehört und trotzdem mit 810 gramm auch zu den leichteren und mit ca 95 euro auch zu den billigeren


----------



## locdog (22. Juli 2009)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> hm...schon älter 2 jahre würd ich denken
> hab mir auch die gleiche nochmal bestellt, da sie wohl zu den stabilsten gehört und trotzdem mit 810 gramm auch zu den leichteren und mit ca 95 euro auch zu den billigeren



grossen wert wurde ich aber nicht mehr darauf geben. die zweite urban ist schon nach, sagen wir mall 30-40 treningseinheiten gerissen (3 mahl so schnell)


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Juli 2009)

meinste dass die schlechter geworden sind?
ich mein sonst gäbs ja noch ne trialtech oder so, aber die sind auch ordentlich teuer...
was soll mann denn dann noch fahrn


----------



## curry4king (23. Juli 2009)

was ist mit syntace?


----------



## tha_joe (23. Juli 2009)

Teuer und kurzer Schaft, kann bei manchen Rahmen schon problematisch werden...


----------



## ecols (23. Juli 2009)

Die Syntace Gabel gibts offiziell schon nimmer. Geil ist sie. Teuer kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen, der eBay Preis liegt etwa um 80â¬.


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. Juli 2009)

kurzer schaft klingt nich gut, fahr immer ganz gerne paar spacer.
hab jetz erstmal wieder die urban bestellt... hoffe einfach dass sie lange hält oder innerhalb von nem halben jahr bricht


----------



## locdog (24. Juli 2009)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> meinste dass die schlechter geworden sind?
> ich mein sonst gäbs ja noch ne trialtech oder so, aber die sind auch ordentlich teuer...
> was soll mann denn dann noch fahrn



leider ja :|
selbst nen Kumpel (PL echo vertrieb) ist der selben meinung, ein anderer der gerne alles ubers VR macht hat von den neueren 2 stuck nach jewals 2-4wochen gekilt. seit dem er die trialtech hat, hat er ruhe und das schon nen halben jahr, langer als ne zoo cnc 

ich fur meinen teil warte bis die garantie fast erlischt (6 monate) dann kille ich die um mir auf garantie ne trialtech zu hohlen


----------



## jan_hl (24. Juli 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> ich fur meinen teil warte bis die garantie fast erlischt (6 monate) dann kille ich die um mir auf garantie ne trialtech zu hohlen


wenn ich gross bin, moechte ich so toll sein wie du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Juli 2009)

na wasn, so unrecht hat er nich, ich hass das auch wenn nach 7 monaten irgendwas in arsch geht und man keine chance hat die gewährleistung durch zu bekommen.
für den normalen trialgebrauch, und da gehören auch vr gaps und tipper dazu,  is weniger als ein jahr ein witz, erst recht bei ner gabel, die sich urban schimpft, also kanten kanten kanten.
meine hats ja jetz fast 2 jahre gemacht und das is auch voll ok, aber viel weniger solltes nich sein.


----------



## siggi19 (24. Juli 2009)

hier mal bilder meines beschi...nen acs freilaufles.

naja kommt ein neuer ran, ach ja das ding war knapp ein halbes jahr alt und im winter bin ich kaum bis gar nicht gefahren.

gruß siggi


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Juli 2009)

wieso regst du dich auf das so ein Schrott kaputt ist? 

eno ftw.


----------



## curry4king (24. Juli 2009)

bei nem acs musste doch auch andauernt den verschlussring kontrollieren und nachziehen denke mal dass desswegen deiner auch so aussieht


----------



## locdog (24. Juli 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> wenn ich gross bin, moechte ich so toll sein wie du!






klartext. ale gabeln die bei mir brachen, rissen an der discaufnahme !
bei der vorletzten urban war das noch auf garantie nur das der vertrieb gewachselt hat hatte ich NICHTS davon

und JETZT nach der 2 urban wolte ich ne TRIALTECH, nur die war nicht vorratig und das bis heute. deshalb muste ich wieder ne urban nehmen und sogar noch mit canti sockeln aber nur fur die zeit bis die trialtech vorratig ist, also noch nen monat (3-4 insgesamt) wen die dann da ist werder ich die gabeln KILLEN das heist, ich werd die REGULER BENUTZEN !!!
Das heist, gaps to hooks, front gaps usw. jetzt verkneufe ich mir sowas aber was soll man machen wen man nicht mal das zeug bekommt was man will, ist halt so in PL !!!

auserdem hab ich auch das mit dem PL vertrieb so abgesprochen ! wurde mich halt nur wundern wen die gabel dann halt halten wurde beim REGULAREN GEBRAUCH


----------



## siggi19 (24. Juli 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> bei nem acs musste doch auch andauernt den verschlussring kontrollieren und nachziehen denke mal dass desswegen deiner auch so aussieht





welchen verschlussring?

naja das ding der alte acs wird wohl noch bis dienstag halten
hoffe es zumindest, dann hole ich mir nen monty freilauf.

gruß siggi


----------



## jan_hl (25. Juli 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> auserdem hab ich auch das mit dem PL vertrieb so abgesprochen !


ok, wenn das abgesprochen ist, ist es ok. das klang so nach dem motto "ich hab keinen bock mehr auf den scheiss, mach die gabel kaputt und waelze die unkosten auf den haendler ab"...


----------



## locdog (25. Juli 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> welze die unkosten auf den haendler ab"...



nicht ganz, denn ich bezahl ja denn versand. er hat halt eine gabel weniger zu verkaufen. auserdem kosten die dinger auch nur 15 E (versandkosten zoll MWST nicht mitgerechnet) 


ubrigens wen solche garantie anspruche sich mehren dann ist der hersteller gezwungen sich der sache zu witmenn....den die discaufname der urban ist der allerlatze mist, kein wunder das die nicht halten.


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Juli 2009)

@ Siggi,

der schwarze Verschlussring mit den 4 Löchern drin. Der Dreht sich von Zeit zu Zeit auf.

War bei meinem Cousin auch so. Hat genauso ausgesehen wie bei dir. Hab den dann aufgemacht, die Kugeln wieder ordentlich reingelegt und den Verschlussring mit Loctide wieder draufgedreht und das ding hielt noch ein halbes jahr.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Juli 2009)

> auserdem kosten die dinger auch nur 15 E


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Heute, nach 4 Monaten Benutzung ist mein MOE Freilauf dahin geschieden. Ein lautes Knack und schon dreht er sich Schwer - Kaum noch.
Hatte mehr erwartet. 
Wieder ein ungünstiger Zeitraum für ein Broken Part.
Somid kann ich ihn auch mit auf die Lister der Freiläufe schreiben die mich nicht überlebt haben:

2x ENO
1x Profile Mini
1x MOE


----------



## hardbike85 (27. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Heute, nach 4 Monaten Benutzung ist mein MOE Freilauf dahin geschieden. Ein lautes Knack und schon dreht er sich Schwer - Kaum noch.
> Hatte mehr erwartet.
> Wieder ein ungünstiger Zeitraum für ein Broken Part.
> Somid kann ich ihn auch mit auf die Lister der Freiläufe schreiben die mich nicht überlebt haben:
> ...


 

hey
fahre auch den moe hat der bei dir kurz nach dem du ihn hattest auch schon geknackt desöfteren??

ich glaub meiner tut es...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Kann ich Bestätigen. Dann hat Deiner es auch bald geschafft.Nächster Freilauf wird ein Monty.


----------



## hardbike85 (27. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Kann ich Bestätigen. Dann hat Deiner es auch bald geschafft.Nächster Freilauf wird ein Monty.


  die bauen auch alle nur noch dreck und dann kosten die noch richtig geld mein nähster wird auch ein monty...


----------



## Monty98 (28. Juli 2009)

nicht sehr spektakulär...






2,5 Jahre hat er gehalten... und wird wieder gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2009)

Xt? Xtr?


----------



## duro e (28. Juli 2009)

so , grade wollt ich bissl fahren im garten . aber irgendwie will es einfach nicht mit mir das glück .   will jetzt auch keine diskussion drüber halfnik oder nicht . meine bestand aus shadow interlock v2 udn eastern halfnick . mit der shadow nie probleme , aber mitten in der reihe der eastern glieder hat es grade mächtig geknakkt . 
also ich denke mal halfnik hat sich erledigt bei mir . nächste wird dann cool chain .


----------



## tha_joe (28. Juli 2009)

Genau am Knick des Gliedes, da wo sie alle reißen, diese Halflinks...


----------



## CityTrial (28. Juli 2009)

Leider keine Bilder aber :
Die Cool Chain ist mir innerhalb 1,5 Wochen 4x gerissen !
(Sie ist auch etwas älter als 12 Monate)


----------



## insane (28. Juli 2009)

CityTrial schrieb:


> Leider keine Bilder aber :
> Die Cool Chain ist mir innerhalb 1,5 Wochen 4x gerissen !
> (Sie ist auch etwas älter als 12 Monate)



d.h. du hast die bereits gerissene kette wieder zusammen geflickt und bist damit weitergefahren? Also auf die Idee bin ich noch nie gekommen. Wenn ein Glied der Kette gerissen ist, tausch ich das komplette Ding aus. Man muss doch davon ausgehen, dass wenn ein Glied so geschwächt ist, dass es reisst, dass die anderen dann auch nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch sind... finde das echt leichtsinnig


----------



## CityTrial (28. Juli 2009)

insane schrieb:


> d.h. du hast die bereits gerissene kette wieder zusammen geflickt und bist damit weitergefahren? Also auf die Idee bin ich noch nie gekommen. Wenn ein Glied der Kette gerissen ist, tausch ich das komplette Ding aus. Man muss doch davon ausgehen, dass wenn ein Glied so geschwächt ist, dass es reisst, dass die anderen dann auch nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch sind... finde das echt leichtsinnig




Ich kenne dein Budget nicht.
Meinst ist sehr eingeschränkt,weil Schüler 
Neue Kette kommt zwar ,kann mir aber leider nicht jede 3 Monate/jeden Riss eine neue Kette zulegen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Juli 2009)

insane schrieb:


> d.h. du hast die bereits gerissene kette wieder zusammen geflickt und bist damit weitergefahren? Also auf die Idee bin ich noch nie gekommen. Wenn ein Glied der Kette gerissen ist, tausch ich das komplette Ding aus. Man muss doch davon ausgehen, dass wenn ein Glied so geschwächt ist, dass es reisst, dass die anderen dann auch nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch sind... finde das echt leichtsinnig



Wie kommst Du zu der Annahme? Ich fahre meine Ketten auch weiter wenn sie Gerißen sind, warum auch nicht. Kann ja schlecht genietet oder gar Material Fehler sein. Jedes mal eine neue Kette, das wäre es ja.
Kann ja auch passieren das wenn du alle 3 Monate eine Neue drauf machst, sie fliegen geht nach 2 Wochen. Kaufst Du dann wieder eine?
Das ist Wahres Material Wasting in meinen Augen!


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. Juli 2009)

also ich finde auch, dass ne gerissene kette darauf hindeutet, dass unter umständen mehrere glieder gelitten haben.
davon abgesehn muss man ja auch kein neues glied einnieten, braucht also nen rohloff oder lange niete...
ich finde 2-3 ketten pro jahr sind für die sicherheit nich fehlinvestiert.


----------



## luckygambler (29. Juli 2009)

keine kompromisse mehr. seitdem sich die koolchain´s bei mir mehrmals geöffnet hatten (nicht immer dieselbe kool chain) kommt mir nur noch khe collapse ans bike!
die duracel unter den ketten

hält und hält, und hält, und.....


----------



## misanthropia (29. Juli 2009)

Ihr müsst ja relativieren zwischen Gewaltbruch oder Dauerbruch. Gerade beim Trial ist ein gerissenes Glied noch lange nicht wert eine Kette zu tauschen. Das schwächste Glied ist kaputt gegangen, aber die Ursache kann viele Gründe haben. Ihr könnt vielleicht nurnmal ungünstig mit der Kette aufgesetzt haben und schon hat sie einen Knacks weg. Eine Kette zu entsorgen, weil ein Glied kaputt ist, ist totaler Humbug.
Wenn jemandem regelmäßig die Kette reißt, sollte man sich mal Gedanken zur Kettenlinie machen oder sogar zu neuen Antriebsritzeln. Und wenn das technische stimmt, dann ist das leider euer Fahrstil. Gerade beim 20" sollten die Ketten doch eigentlich lange halten, weil die Gefahrstelle durch Bash- Guard gedeckt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (29. Juli 2009)

bei meiner kette war es wohl auch nich wegen der dauer , die kette bestand zwar aus massig unterschiedlichen gliedern . aber die ist zwischen den paar neusten gliedern durchgerissen . ritzel sind neu natürlich deswegen , da sie an der gerissen ist , wo die kette recht neuwertig war , denke ich auch wegen des bruchs das sie vorher nen knakks weg hatte schon irgendwie . eventuell mal augesetzt leicht . dann beim abspringen von der kannte und der hohen belastung die auftritt ist sie dann durchgerissen . naja ist ja glimpflich ausgegangen im endeffekt . schienbein nur stark geprällt und komplett angeschwollen . aber werd jetzt mal merh die kette kontrollieren . aber es kann ja eigentlich nur durch nen angeschlagenes glied gekommen sein . hab die kette regelmäßig gefettet auch von daher hab ich auch eigentlich nie was gesehen was auf derartiges hindeutet . naja was solls , das glück kann jeden treffen .


----------



## curry4king (29. Juli 2009)

mitm 20" knallste öfters auf die kette als mitm 26" und vertikal ausfallenden rahmen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Juli 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja relativieren zwischen Gewaltbruch oder Dauerbruch. Gerade beim Trial ist ein gerissenes Glied noch lange nicht wert eine Kette zu tauschen. Das schwächste Glied ist kaputt gegangen, aber die Ursache kann viele Gründe haben. Ihr könnt vielleicht nurnmal ungünstig mit der Kette aufgesetzt haben und schon hat sie einen Knacks weg. Eine Kette zu entsorgen, weil ein Glied kaputt ist, ist totaler Humbug.
> Wenn jemandem regelmäßig die Kette reißt, sollte man sich mal Gedanken zur Kettenlinie machen oder sogar zu neuen Antriebsritzeln. Und wenn das technische stimmt, dann ist das leider euer Fahrstil. Gerade beim 20" sollten die Ketten doch eigentlich lange halten, weil die Gefahrstelle durch Bash- Guard gedeckt ist



mit ner koxx, echo platte knallst du trotzdem immer schön auf die kette


----------



## jan_hl (29. Juli 2009)

Kauft euch doch einfach eine Wippermann 1G8:

http://www.bmx-zone.com/en-article-id-637.html

Ist zwar ein bisschen teurer und schwerer, aber zur Not kann man auch einen panzer mit abschleppen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Juli 2009)

Zu geil.
Leute fahren hier ihre +1600 Räder und flicken sich mehrmals gerissene Ketten wieder zusammen..."könnte ja noch halten"


----------



## Illuminus (29. Juli 2009)

wie soll sonst das geld für die räder zusammenkommen... sparen wo geht


----------



## insane (29. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu der Annahme? Ich fahre meine Ketten auch weiter wenn sie Gerißen sind, warum auch nicht. Kann ja schlecht genietet oder gar Material Fehler sein. Jedes mal eine neue Kette, das wäre es ja.
> Kann ja auch passieren das wenn du alle 3 Monate eine Neue drauf machst, sie fliegen geht nach 2 Wochen. Kaufst Du dann wieder eine?
> Das ist Wahres Material Wasting in meinen Augen!



Naja, weil ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann, dass bei einer Kette ausschliesslich ein einzelnes Glied beansprucht wird. Klar, das schwächste Glied (sei es durch Materialfehler, oder angeknackst durch aufsetzten) reisst zuerst... aber dann das zweitschwächste usw. 
Ich würde dann einfach kein vertrauen mehr in die Kette haben. Und wenn mir alle 2 wochen die kette um die Ohren fliegt, würde ich mir vielleicht mal Gedanken über meinem Fahrstil machen... mir reichen 2 - 3 Ketten im Jahr...


----------



## duro e (29. Juli 2009)

also wieos räderfür 1600 euro und plus - ich hab für meins kaum was ausgegeben , 600aller höchstens . 
an der kette sparen niemals .
bin anscheinend auf dem glied aufgesetzt weil es deutliche spuren aufweist , die nach nem aufsetzter aussehen .
klar niete ich die kette nicht mehr zusammen , die ist ja schon aus vielen unterschiedlichen ketten zusammen gebrutzelt -
aber wieso kein vertrauen mehr in diese eine kette dann?
wenn sie mir derartig reißt und ich so stürze , dann hab ich erstmal gar kein vertrauen mehr in irgendwelche ketten weil der gedanke das sie reißen könnte immer mitfährt .
und jetzt schluss hier mit dem hin und her hehe .


----------



## hopmonkey (29. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> ...die ist ja schon aus vielen unterschiedlichen ketten zusammen gebrutzelt -
> aber wieso kein vertrauen mehr in diese eine kette dann?...



ganz ehrlich, das hÃ¶rt sich lebensmÃ¼de an. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146869
(das war wohl allerdings ne neue Kette)
Ich hatte mal ne Rohloff-Trial, in die ich (der namen wegen ) vollstes Vertauen hatte, die is bei nem gap im flachen gerissen, wenns n paar nummern frÃ¼her passiert wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tt ich alt ausgesehn (insane wird sich evtl erinnern).
Jetzt nur noch khe-kollapse, die is nich soooo schwer und kostet 20â¬, also was solls!?
Und ja, mein fahrstil ist sicher nich immer smooth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2009)

weis nicht was ihr mit kettenrissen habt. Ich fahre die 2. koolchain jetzt gut ein jahr und werde demnächst vll. mal wieder wechseln, weil sie mir langsam zu lang wird.
Ahja, hat schon rost angesetzt. Autobahnsalz sei dank.


----------



## jan_hl (30. Juli 2009)

liegt evtl. daran, dass du einfach nicht männlich genug in die pedale trittst


----------



## duro e (5. August 2009)

haha vielleicht kennen es manche ja , aber ich mag dieses bild irgendwie haha


----------



## echo trialer (5. August 2009)

voll geil wie er da steht


----------



## suziheizer (25. August 2009)

So hab mal ein bisschen gebremst. Broken American Classic Nabe. Zugebissen hat ne Magura Julie. Wollte übers Vorderrad auf ne Tischtennisplatte. Hab glaub ich ein bisschen zuviel geschoben und zu wenig gewicht verlagert.


----------



## echo trialer (25. August 2009)

Uffffff......... suaber getrent!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (30. August 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> War ein kurzer Spaß:



Marino 2.0 (nächster Versuch):


----------



## cmd (30. August 2009)

Das Verstärkungsrohr macht durchaus Sinn, aber die 2 Löcher?
Und was zur Hölle soll das Blech unter der Bremsaufnahme?
Das bringt eher Nachteile, vorallem weil es nur unter der halben Bremsaufnahmme sitzt.
Viel Glück!


----------



## siede. (30. August 2009)

wenn du das obere bild dir anguckst, siehst du das dieses Verstärkungsrohr davor auch schon da war und das Blech über den Riss geschweißt wurde xD


----------



## cmd (30. August 2009)

Du siehst dieses "Verstärkungsrohr" auch im 1. Bild? Ich nicht!
Ja, klar wurde das Blech über den Riss geschweißt, aber warum?
Und Vorallem, warum genau so?


----------



## Mariotrialer (30. August 2009)

an trialsMax,
ich hab zwei jahre ein koxx gefahren, dann ists gerissen, jetzt habe ich mir ein monty gekauft weil alle sagen das ist besser
nach 2 wochen rahmen gerissen, gabel gerissen
es folgen 2 weitere gabeln (mehr sind auch nicht gebrochen weil ich mir dann ne neon gekauft hab
vor 4 wochen wieder rahmen gerissen
jetzt auch noch felge gerissen

nur weil hier jemand sagt die koxx leute sollen von diesem trip runterkommen, das koxx hatte ich zwei jahre und ich werde mir nie mehr ein monty kaufen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. August 2009)

joa, so ist das, die diskussion hatten wir schonmal du musst halt glück haben.
du musst damit rechnen das die rahmenhersteller billigstes alu zusammenwichsen und dann völlig überteuert verscherbeln 

meine rahmen halten auch nie mehr als 4 monate 

ausser mein Deng damals, das ding konnte was ab....

mal sehen wie sich mein schönes Hoffmann jetzt hält


----------



## bike-show.de (30. August 2009)

Das Verstärkungsrohr war am alten Rahmen auch schon da, sieht man nur auf dem Bild nicht. Neu ist das Blech unter der Scheibenbremsaufnahme. An der Stelle war der alte Rahmen gerissen.

Ich hatte überlegt, doch wieder V-Brakes zu fahren, aber mit dem Gusset baue ich im Namen der Wissenschaft nochmal die BB7 dran.

Hat hier noch jemand Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen am 26" und Haltbarkeit vom Rahmen? Es wird Zeit, dass die Hersteller das mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## ex-spo (6. September 2009)

Also bei mir wars vor kurzem der Rahmen.....Meine Bremse hat die Strebe durchgedrückt....


----------



## duro e (6. September 2009)

zwar kein trial rad aber trotzdem miese geschichte .


----------



## kamo-i (7. September 2009)

heftiger shice! =)  ... und schon richtig, dass eig. kein Trial. Aber hast nen Back-Wheel-Hop gemacht, oder was war das für eine Belastung bei der es passiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. September 2009)

ich denke mal das war einfach nur die Wechselbelastung die da herrscht und irgendwann hat das material nachgegeben und es ist weggebrochen, ein kleiner sprung würde schon reichen denke ich ?

wie alt war denn das teil?


----------



## ex-spo (7. September 2009)

Nen gutes Jahr.....
Das war kein Sprung, nur Wurzeln, nen bisserl Steinfeld und dann hats geknackt. Sprünge hat das Teil super weggesteckt nur eben dieses Stück Piste net....bin froh das ichs gemerkt hab und angehalten hab, weil 5 m vor mir kam nen Sprung und wenn ich den noch mitgenommen hät, würd ich jetz hier net schreiben
Garantie is auch nich, da ich leider keine Rechnung mehr hab. War "gebraucht" gekauft. Kaum benutzt.

Schade drum....war eig. nen schönes Teil (außer diese extrem schwule Sattel). Und vor allem erst drei Wochen zusammengebaut und die erste richtige Fahrt.
Ich denk es wird jetz nen Haizone 7.3 werden. Ma sehen wieviel das aushält.


----------



## kamo-i (20. September 2009)

*Magura Quake CP*

Gewicht war 1798 Gramm. Hat mit meinen 75kg ca. 300 FrontWheelHops mitgemacht. Drauf gegangen ist Sie nicht bei einem solchen, aber bei einem Sprung von vll. 1,10m wo ich ein "wenig" zu viel zuerst auf dem VR anstatt dem HR aufgekommen bin... 

Das Sie lange hält habe ich nicht erwartet. Ging dann mit 2 Wochen täglichem Fahren aber doch etwas schneller als erwartet... 






Weite Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## kamo-i (20. September 2009)

*Avid Speed Dial 7 (nicht SL!)*

Ist mir bei einem verkackten FrontWheelHop als ich nach vor über das Bike abgesprungen bin etwas unglücklich abgebrochen... Habe versucht es ein wenig abzufeilen. Ist noch fahrbahr aber schon nervig. Werde Ihn mir daher demnächst neu holen. Weiß aber noch nicht ob man den Hebel einzeln wechseln kann. Weil das weiß-Lackieren mit vorherigen Schleifen schon ziemlich arbeit gemacht hat...  Sieht zumindest nicht so aus - da vernietet. Aber vll. hat da ja jemand Erfahrungen (?)






Weitere Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## kamo-i (20. September 2009)

*Avid Single Digit Ultimate ´09*

Irgendwann beim "Wegschmeißen" passiert... Nur leider nen bisschen doof, weil ich jetzt die Spannung dieses Arms nicht mehr genau einstellen kann. Bzw. nur noch indem ich die Stahlfeder mehr vor- oder zurückbiege...   

Naja... Bei dem Preis der Bremse leider ein wenig ärgerlich. Jetzt mittlerweile aber nicht mehr wirklich behinderlich.






Weitere Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## holmar (20. September 2009)

lebt an deinem rad überhaupt noch irgendwas?


----------



## kamo-i (20. September 2009)

*DOB 26" Magnesium Gabel*

Tja... Fragt euch bestimmt was ich mit meinen Gabeln mache.  !!! 

Auch wieder FrontWheelHops. Ich glaube ich sollte mit denen aufhören!  !!!

NEIN - niemals! ^^

Hat aber einige mitgemacht mit meinen 75kg. Also bestimmt so um die 800 oder so. Aber leider nur einen Monat... 

Naja - keine Ahung was ich sonst zu sagen soll.  Höchstens: brauch DRINGED ne neue Gabel! Leicht UND STABIL.






Weitere Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## kamo-i (20. September 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> lebt an deinem rad überhaupt noch irgendwas?



 ...

Nicht so schnell... Kommt/kam ja noch was!


----------



## tha_joe (20. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ..ne neue Gabel! Leicht UND STABIL.



Keith Bontrager: "Cheap, light, strong - pick two!!"

Leg lieber ein paar Gramm drauf, wenn du gerne FWH machst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (20. September 2009)

Daher ja auch das STABIL groß geschrieben. Is mir schon klar, dass beide Eigenschaften nur schwer miteinander zu vereinbaren sind... ^^


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. September 2009)

Die DOB Gabel hab ich auch noch hier rumfliegen...hab ich sicherheitshalber ausgebaut...weil sie schon extrem flext.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> *DOB 26" Magnesium Gabel*
> 
> Tja... Fragt euch bestimmt was ich mit meinen Gabeln mache.  !!!
> 
> ...



NNNEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!

wie kannst du. dieser blöde magnesium schmu, das taugt nur um es ins feuer zu schmeißen und sich die augen zu verblitzen.

mach mal hin, dass du ne neue bekommst, sonst muss ich ganz alleine fahren 

ich hätte nur ne marzocchi z4 flylight, aber da du die magura schon gekillt hast fällt das aus! vllt solltest du doch mal vorne bissl luft ablassen. bin gespannt, wann dein rahmen die hufe hochreist.


----------



## kamo-i (21. September 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> NNNEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!
> 
> wie kannst du. dieser blöde magnesium schmu, das taugt nur um es ins feuer zu schmeißen und sich die augen zu verblitzen.
> 
> ...



 ...aber glaub mir; ne neue Gabel hat Prio I! Und dann der Kettenspanner... ^^

Was glaubst wohl was ich heut nicht die Beine still halten konnte. Voll der Shice, wenn man nicht fahren kann!!! 

Naja... 

Ich habe aber schon JEDEN hier im Verkaufe-Thread angeschrieben der ne 26´er Gabel verkauft. Bisher aber nur absagen das schon verkauft bzw. keine Antwort... 

Und beim TrialMarkt gibbets ja nur die Echo SL für unter 100... Und ob die wirklich länger halten würde will ich stark bezweifeln!!! Wobei der Preis ist ja mal mehr als gut.

ICH WERD VERRÜCKT!


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2009)

nehm ne Echo Urban (Ã¤lteres model) oder ne canondale fork. P-bone oder fatty R

Ich fahre meine P-bone seid 3 jahren?! (und der vorbesitzer ist die auch schon was lÃ¤nger gefahren)

Und seit gut einem jahr werden damit deftige gaps auf's VR gezimmert.
Hab die damals fÃ¼r 40â¬ geschossen, wenn Ã¼berhaupt.


----------



## kamo-i (21. September 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nehm ne Echo Urban (Ã¤lteres model) oder ne canondale fork. P-bone oder fatty R
> 
> Ich fahre meine P-bone seid 3 jahren?! (und der vorbesitzer ist die auch schon was lÃ¤nger gefahren)
> 
> ...



Ja genau - an ne Echo Urban habe ich auch gedacht. Wobei mehrere gerade Echo Controls anbieten. Nicht ganz so stabil wie die Urban, aber dafÃ¼r eher als die SL!!! ^^ 

Ja, ich nehm ERSTMAL so ziemlich alles. Aber antwortet ja grad keiner. Und andere Shops wie z.b. trialershome hat auch grad nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (22. September 2009)

so nur ein paar monate gefahren und die gabel ist durch vom 231 kamel

kann leider keine bilder machen weil ich keine gute cam habe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


>



Deine Gabel sifft leicht.


----------



## siede. (22. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...aber glaub mir; ne neue Gabel hat Prio I! Und dann der Kettenspanner... ^^
> 
> Was glaubst wohl was ich heut nicht die Beine still halten konnte. Voll der Shice, wenn man nicht fahren kann!!!
> 
> ...



http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p609_Gabel-VIZ-Urban-26--disk-only.html

85


----------



## ingoingo (28. September 2009)

hmm der freilauf war wohl stärker 






und jetzt?


----------



## Monty98 (28. September 2009)

mit einem Heißluftföhn die Kurbel anwärmen und dabei, falls es ein Eno ist, auf die Dichtungen etc. aufpassen.


----------



## floehsens (29. September 2009)




----------



## -OX- (29. September 2009)

Bestimmt bei aufsteigen auf´s Fahrrad passiert 
(duck und weg)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Oktober 2009)

Verdammter mist....


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Oktober 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Verdammter mist....



bild ist auch im album 
das waren 50 mücken..


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> bild ist auch im album
> das waren 50 mücken..



das problem ist nun schon hinlänglich bekannt, direkt an magura wenden sollten das problemlos tauschen. 
Vll. andere hebel fahren (die alten) 

und bild direkt mit einbinden ist ja nun kein hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (1. Oktober 2009)

@Velpke
Ich würds mal mit weniger Anknallen probieren. Ein verdrehbarer Hebel soll beim Sturz Wunder wirken...


----------



## 221pr`v (1. Oktober 2009)

Dito @ trialisgeil
ich schraube meine Bremsgriffe auch nich knacke fest damit sie sich beim Sturt verdrehen anstatt abzubrechen !


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab jetzt vor mich bei magura zu melden...
brauche ich da noch die Rechnung ? -.-


----------



## koxxfan (1. Oktober 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt vor mich bei magura zu melden...
> brauche ich da noch die Rechnung ? -.-



Ja!!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2009)

koxxfan schrieb:


> Ja!!



naja man hat ab und an schon mal davon gehört das es ohne geht. Magura hat ein recht guten service. 

Die hebel brauch mal noch nicht mal dolle fest ziehen, wir haben das mit im fahrradladen gehabt. Die sind dann noch nicht mal so fest das man damit fahren kann, wohlgemerkt, bei einer neuen bremse.
Ist halt ne schwachstelle.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Oktober 2009)

habt ihr schonmal ne schraube mit 4Nm angezogen? so steht es ja im handbuch der hs33. also ich weiss, das handfest wohl so 12..15Nm sein sollen, also 4Nm ist echt sehr wenig


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Oktober 2009)

jaja, die neuen hebel ... ich hab nach dem KÃ¼rzen der Leitung die Schraube hinten wieder durchgedreht, ging durch wie Butter 
Sobald du irgendwelche Kratzer oder Schrammen (beim Trial ja Ã¼blich) drauf hast wirdÂ´s schwer zu beweisen, dass es nicht beim Sturz passiert ist ;-)
bei ebay gehen einzelne Bremsen fÃ¼r 40â¬ weg, ich greif darauf zurÃ¼ck..


----------



## duro e (1. Oktober 2009)

ist halt schlecht gelöst bei den neuen hebeln , meine 05er hatten aber gehalten damals problem los . jetzt hab ich nen 04er und bin damit glücklich , bis auf das tpa zeug , das is der letzte ****** bei denen , aber naja besser als hebel die brechen.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2009)

tpa ist bei den alten auch kein problem. Such mal hier im forum, es gab damal so eine standartlösung. Da hat man einfach die normale schraube die abgnuddelt war, kann man einfach durch eine andere schraube ersetzen, entweder wieder mit TPA rädchen oder einfach den inbuskopf so lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (1. Oktober 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> habt ihr schonmal ne schraube mit 4Nm angezogen? so steht es ja im handbuch der hs33. also ich weiss, das handfest wohl so 12..15Nm sein sollen, also 4Nm ist echt sehr wenig


Hast Du Schon mal einen Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt?


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Oktober 2009)

Fabi schrieb:


> Hast Du Schon mal einen Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt?



ja durchaus!!! mit der intention bereits einen drehmomentenschlüssel benutzt zu haben, habe ich meine frage von oben formuliert.

ich kann es gerne nochmal ausfürhlicher schreiben:

"habt ihr schonmal ne schraube *mittels drehmomentenschlüssel *mit 4Nm angezogen?"

ich wollte halt zum ausdruck bringen, dass 4Nm echt wenig sind und einige sicherlich auch gerne paar mehr draufgeben, weil keiner 4Nm im handgelenk hat und auch die wenigsten den passenden drahmomentenschlüssel.


----------



## Ray (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja... Also wenn Du alle Deine Schrauben mit einem Drahmomentschlüssel anziehst weiss ich nicht ob das so zielführend ist


----------



## ecols (2. Oktober 2009)

Mach mal halblang.. Vom TRAmoment hab ich schon so einiges gehört..  Das liegt aber eher bei 4kNm 

4Nm ist echt verdammt wenig.. dass das ohne Sicherung überhaupt hält?!


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Oktober 2009)

genau das ist das problem. wenn man seine bauteile schon so auslegt, dass 4Nm einerseits den griff verdrehbar lassen (wohl angemerkt, dmit er bei einem sturz oder so nicht gleich bricht...) aber trotzdem in einer gewissen weise die bude sich auch nicht beim betätigen verdrehen soll, dann ist das bissl ungewöhnlich. also ich zieh die auch nur gefühlvoll mit der hand fest. dann lässt sich der griff auch nicht mehr verdrehen, aber gebrochen ist bei mir auch noch nie einer. 

und sind ganzes bike mit drehmomentenschlüssel anziehen geht ja noch... ich habe auf arbeit schonmal motoren zerlegt und wieder aufgebaut, da mussten komplett alle löse und anzugsmomente aufgenommen werden. von allen schrauben und muttern!!! noch dazu: es war ein vr6 und kein einzylinder.


was man magura noch vorhalten muss, ist bei der geschichte eine schlechte konstruktion! kraftfluss-technisch hundsmiserabel! da hätten sie lieber den schlitz bisschen kleiner machen sollen oder ganz zu, aber dafür haltbar. gewichtstechnisch landet man da bei nichtmal 1g mehr gewicht...


----------



## CityTrial (4. Oktober 2009)

Ein weitern TryAll Vorbau hats erwischt 










Grüße
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (4. Oktober 2009)

Hui, das ist echt bitter, passiert is doch wohl nix oder?


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Oktober 2009)

ist das bei den TA vorbauten nicht bekannt, dass die an der schweißnaht den geist aufgeben? oder waren es die echos?

das ist halt das problem des schweißens, da hilft das beste wärmebehandeln nix, irgendwann ist ende. leiter hab ich auch noch nen geschweißten dran... *angst*


----------



## BlueJack (4. Oktober 2009)

Aber ungeschweißte Vorbauten sind doch meist total klobig, wie die ausm DH zum Beispiel...oder gibts da auch leichtere Varianten?


----------



## siede. (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## BlueJack (4. Oktober 2009)

Hm ok, gut zu wissen =)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Oktober 2009)

siede. schrieb:


>



Bzw. das nicht Ã¼berteuerte Original von Procraft


----------



## CityTrial (4. Oktober 2009)

Nene ^^
Ich lebe noch.
War zum Glück nur bei einem 50cm Treter.. 
Egal.. Jetz erstmal n neuen finden


----------



## echo trailer (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

bei mir ist letztens der monty Pro Vorbau gebrochen. Direkt an der unteren Schweißnaht(also die, die näher an der Gabel ist).
Die Schweißnaht selber klebte dann zum Teil am Hauptstück(also der gesamte obere Teil des Vorbaus) und am unteren Ende(das, was man auf den Gabelschaft steckt).
War *******!!

Wie es halt schon oben am TryAll Vorbau zusehen war!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bremsgriff nummer 2, ich hatte den üblichen Hs33 Riss unten, als ich heute den Hebel befestigen wollte, habe ich ihn unten aufs material gedrückt um dann die schraube richtig durchzubekommen.

aufeinmal gings dann butterweich nach unten, und der bremsgriff war .....
gebrochen 

Langsam habe ich echt die schnautze voll von so unterdimensionierten Teilen, naja was solls
jetzt stand das hoffmann 2 wochen rum und jetzt gehts in die 3-4 woche
mir macht der sport im moment echt kein spaß mehr, wenn ich dann überhaupt mal dazu komme ...
naja shit happens...


achja mein monty Tretlager ist auch seid anfang an kaputt aber noch fahrbar, und der Antrieb beim hoffmann knackt tierisch , und ruckeln tut es auch noch wie sau -.-
langsam gehts echt ins unbezahlbare... ohne das ich mal richtig fahre gehen massenhaft teile kaputt..


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Oktober 2009)

das ist echt *******... da muss man sich echt mal was überlegen, ob man die geräte nicht nachträglich da steif bekommt. ärgert mich auch ein bissl für dich, hast mir ja gestern gerade noch gezeigt... 

kannst ja mal noch ein zwei bilder reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2009)

ich würde mal sagen, falsche teile verbaut. 

Nehm halt nicht die neuen Magura hebel.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen, falsche teile verbaut.
> 
> Nehm halt nicht die neuen Magura hebel.



an sich gute idee , ich komme aber mit den 04er U blade hebeln nich klar ....


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2009)

rb, echo, feile,...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> rb, echo, feile,...



der rb geht in die 04er ohne probleme rein ? wenn er schon in die 05er passt kann da was schonmal nicht stimmen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Oktober 2009)

Neuer Leichtbautrend: weniger Speichen ;-)


----------



## siede. (17. Oktober 2009)

hälfte der speichen rausgerissen, der Felgenring aber noch intakt...


----------



## trialelmi (26. Oktober 2009)

waren 11 stück auf einmal und die felge war schon gut putt und innen gerissen an vielen stellen. er hatte schon neue bestellt. ich war life dabei.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. Oktober 2009)

Schildern Sie bitte den Tathergang....

How the hell.....?


----------



## trialelmi (26. Oktober 2009)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Schildern Sie bitte den Tathergang....
> 
> How the hell.....?


auf einem schönen ebenen Platz ist er aufs Hinterrad gegangen und wollte mir was zeigen ein kurzer reintritt beendete das denn 11 Speichen knallten raus... und dann hiess es schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Oktober 2009)

Coustln im Flachen :-D


----------



## tha_joe (27. Oktober 2009)

Und so schnell wird aus "BlingBling" einfach nur "PlingPling"...


----------



## bike-show.de (27. Oktober 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Und so schnell wird aus "BlingBling" einfach nur "PlingPling"...



Immer, wenn bei mir Speichen reißen macht es eher "*Deng*"


----------



## tha_joe (28. Oktober 2009)

Hahaha, mann, das sind wieder die Krönungen des deutschen Wortspiels hier, unglaublich!


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2009)

cannondale P-bone. Fahre ich seit 3 jahren, davor ist die jake schon gefahren. 

Hab direkt die nächste ran bekommen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die bei den anstehenden hookversuchen, ähnlich lang hält.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (6. November 2009)

Heute im Training.
Ich lebe noch, bin nur aufn Arsch gedotzt. 











Try All Rage Lenker ca. 8 Monate alt, d.h hab schon länger drauf gewartet das es passiert.

gruß
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. November 2009)

du TIER!!


----------



## hst_trialer (6. November 2009)

war also schon zu sehen, dass er nachgibt? ist ja kein carbon was dann ohne vorwarnung einfach zerberstet...


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (7. November 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> war also schon zu sehen, dass er nachgibt? ist ja kein carbon was dann ohne vorwarnung einfach zerberstet...



Weis nich ob da was zu sehen war, hab da nich drauf geachtet.
Und angekündigt hat es sichs auch nich, also war kein knarzen oder ähnliches zu hören.


----------



## florianwagner (7. November 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ja kein carbon was dann ohne vorwarnung einfach zerberstet...



ja klar...
ich schick dir mal n rohr, dann kannste mal ausprobieren wie schnell das zerbricht. wenns dann nach 10min knirschen immer noch nicht ganz durch ist. merkst du vielleicht denn unterschied.


----------



## tha_joe (7. November 2009)

Das stimmt mich wieder nachdenklich, was den Rage angeht... Im observed sind auch zwei ziemlich schnell gebrochen, ohne Vorschädigung und Belastungsspitzen. Meiner hat neulich nen fiesen Schlag/Kratzer kassiert und hat jetzt vier intensive Monate hinter sich...hmmm...


----------



## sebi-online88 (7. November 2009)

*Mein *






*für*


----------



## hst_trialer (7. November 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Das stimmt mich wieder nachdenklich, was den Rage angeht... Im observed sind auch zwei ziemlich schnell gebrochen, ohne Vorschädigung und Belastungsspitzen. Meiner hat neulich nen fiesen Schlag/Kratzer kassiert und hat jetzt vier intensive Monate hinter sich...hmmm...



na ich hab den rage ja auch dran, allerdings hatte velpke-trial den vorher schon gequält. ich muss ja auch sagen, dass die biegungen nicht gerade schön aussehen. man sieht dem schon an, dass der an einigen stellen bestimmt gut ausgedünnt ist.


----------



## trialbock (7. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOKrd4VofhE"]YouTube- breaking my fork  bail[/ame]


----------



## Sherco (8. November 2009)

Hydroxx 20" frame anner kettenstrebe abgerissen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. November 2009)

Sherco schrieb:


> Hydroxx 20" frame anner kettenstrebe abgerissen.



etwas genauer gehts auch, also das war jetzt unser zweites hydroxx, meins ist  nur angerisen an einer anderren stelle, seins hier ist an der unterren strebe komplett durchgebrochen

achja und noch was, meine Try all simple cage habe ich auch gekillt links ist der komplette pedalen körper weggebrochen, nach einem monat, vom ganz normalem fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (9. November 2009)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> Heute im Training.
> Ich lebe noch, bin nur aufn Arsch gedotzt.
> 
> 
> ...



ist das der alter oder neue rage bar ?
mein alter HALT schon 18 monate  und muss auch schnell wechseln und schiele nach dem neuen 72cm


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (9. November 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> ist das der alter oder neue rage bar ?
> mein alter HALT schon 18 monate  und muss auch schnell wechseln und schiele nach dem neuen 72cm



is der alte gewesen


----------



## locdog (9. November 2009)

thx


----------



## ecols (10. November 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> achja und noch was, meine Try all simple cage habe ich auch gekillt links ist der komplette pedalen körper weggebrochen, nach einem monat, vom ganz normalem fahren



Das ist anscheinend normal, weil die alulegierung so hart ist dass sie eher bricht als sich verbiegt. Den Leichtbau bezahlst du eben mit Abstrichen bei der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. November 2009)

nach einiger schöner zeit hab ich an meiner gabel nun auch einen riss entdeckt:





da hat die hope mit 190er scheibe wohl ordentlich dran gearbeitet.
bei der hardware handelt es sich um eine davtus gabel. genauer typ ist mir nicht bekannt, aber die haben eh nicht viel auswahl 

hat dafür aber ganz gut mitgemacht ne zeit lang. hab allerdings auch wenig vr-action gemacht, also keine großen fwh's und keine hook's

RIP


----------



## locdog (17. November 2009)

standart RIP stelle bei einer disc  
schweisen lassen und weiter fahren


----------



## hst_trialer (17. November 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> standart RIP stelle bei einer disc
> schweisen lassen und weiter fahren



naja, schweißen lassen brauch ich sie nichtmehr, ich hatte zufällig letzte woche ne forxx geschossen. trifft sich also ganz gut...


----------



## Trialzombie (21. November 2009)

Sooo... dem Larsi ist heute auch mal nen kleines missgeschick passiert :-(


----------



## duro e (21. November 2009)

schönes klapprad . hab aber des öfteren kamels gesehen die so gefaltet sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (21. November 2009)

BB -300? 
Tut mir leid um das schöne Rad. Gab´s vorher nen HInderniskontakt, Impact auf Unterrohr, oder hat es sich einfach so verformt?


----------



## Trialzombie (21. November 2009)

ne, da war vorher kein kratzer oder so, beim absprung ist das ding auseinandergerissen...


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2009)

sieht so aus als würde der komische bogen dort für belastungspitzen sorgen.


----------



## tha_joe (21. November 2009)

Die Zeit die sie gehalten hat, war sie super, aber jetzt gab es beim Antritt nen lauten Knacks, und die Achse war durch...sehr blöde Sache, und im Nachhinein alles andere als überzeugend! (Soul Kozak Nabe)


----------



## locdog (22. November 2009)

shiiit :O

der fryzu hat mir gesagt das ein typ schon bei zusammenschrauben er die achse gebrochen hat und die 2 dann auch was fur uns seeehr komisch war. sonst sind alle andere in ordnung.

sag mir eins. WO endet bei dir die schraube wen das Rad eingebaut ist !?! genau da wo es jetzt gebrochen ist und zwar da wo das Lager endet ?
wen ja ist das leider normal. und habe schon mit ihm druber diskutiert das es meiden solle.

habe eben bei mir nach gemessen und die schraube geht bei mir 10mm rein (es konnen aber 15mm), vom lager aus gesehen. Da das lager 8mm breit ist geht die bei mir 2mm tiefer. Also auch bei mir konnte es doch ein bischien tiefer gehen, was ich auch machen werde !

Das ist deshalb so wichtig weil genau da wo dir die achse gerbrochen ist, die meiste Kraft anliegt und man muss unbedingt meiden das die Schraube DORT endet. Sowas halt keine alu Achse aus. hatte mahl das selber problem mit M6 achse (alte BT nabe). dan lange schraube drauf und wahr ruhe


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. November 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> shiiit :O
> 
> der fryzu hat mir gesagt das ein typ schon bei zusammenschrauben er die achse gebrochen hat und die 2 dann auch was fur uns seeehr komisch war. sonst sind alle andere in ordnung.
> 
> ...



Warum werden die Naben dann mit den kurzen Schrauben verkauft wenn doch klar sein müsste das hier ein Bruch passieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (23. November 2009)

ich hab gerade keine ahnung was verbaut ist, aber gingen nicht auch schrauben die eine nummer kleiner sind aber dafür höchste festigkeit haben, also 12.9?


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2009)

was nützt dir eine festere schraube, wenn die achse bricht? sie muss doch die kraft aufnehmen, die beim anziehen zustande kommt. wenn man mehr gewindegänge hat, dann wird diese kraft auch besser auf die gewindegänge der achse verteilt und bringt eine zusätzliche stabilität in der achse.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was nützt dir eine festere schraube, wenn die achse bricht? sie muss doch die kraft aufnehmen, die beim anziehen zustande kommt. wenn man mehr gewindegänge hat, dann wird diese kraft auch besser auf die gewindegänge der achse verteilt und bringt eine zusätzliche stabilität in der achse.



haha... dann hast du meinen gedanken wohl nicht ganz zu ende geführt:
höhere festigkeit der schraube verbunden mit kleinerem nennmaß! dann kann die bohrung in der achse kleiner werden und es ist mehr tragendes material vorhanden!


----------



## cmd (23. November 2009)

trotzdem wäre es viel sinnvoller gewesen, längere schrauben zu nehmen.

grüße, cmd


----------



## locdog (23. November 2009)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Warum werden die Naben dann mit den kurzen Schrauben verkauft wenn doch klar sein müsste das hier ein Bruch passieren kann.



weis ich leider auch nicht :|
ich konnte nur beraten. was die aus meinen rahtschalgen machten, war leider nicht meine sache :|
aber garantie muste da sein!


----------



## stonebreaker (23. November 2009)

Guten Tag.
Hier das Ergebnis nach einem halben Jahr Arbeit und einem Ausrutscher.
So sah es mal aus:


Dann hab ich mir eine Delle ins Unterrohr gehauen:


Durch die Delle entstand an der Seite des Oberrohrs ein Knick:


Am Ende entstand in diesem Knick ein Riss:


*******!
Natürlich gibts darauf keine Garantie aber der Rahmen hätte ohne diese Dellle bestimmt viel länger gehalten.Ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen.Für mich jedoch heißt es,dass ich einfach noch zu unsicher fahre und ich was stabileres brauche.

Deswegen sieht das Neue so aus:




Is auch geil!

Haut rein!


----------



## Eisbein (23. November 2009)

wo hast du den slate gekauft?
Hast du mal nachgefragt ob das nicht vll. doch auf garantie geht?


----------



## bike-show.de (23. November 2009)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> Deswegen sieht das Neue so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 176740



Schade. Ich dachte du hättest das Adamant wieder aus der Schachtel geholt.


----------



## duro e (23. November 2009)

@eisbein : es war doch eigenverschulden wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe , darauf gibts keine garantie , von keinem eigentlich . ist schade um den schönen slate , aber meist werden nur verarbeitungsfehler unter garanite genommen.

das ozonys sieht aber super aus!


----------



## stonebreaker (23. November 2009)

Also erstens hab ich es beim trialmarkt gekauft.Und natürlcih hab ich den Jan nach Garantie gefragt.Geht net. Ich hab aber ein bisl kolanz bekommen.

Ach Basti das Adamant ist immer noch kaputt. Hab doch ne schraube abgerissen.Dann hab ich es dem Markus ausm Verein gegeben weil der Große Töne gespuckt hat... Aber naja wenn man nich alles selber macht.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. November 2009)

neuer Tensile Freilauf mit 92 klicks. 2 fahrten überlebt ......

bin nicht ein einziges mal aufgesetzt, auf gerader strecke hat sich die aussenschale komplett vom innenring abgelöst und alles ist außeinander gefallen.
Sowas von Schrott das Teil.

Aber der Sound war ganz nett


----------



## hst_trialer (26. November 2009)

das hört sich aber eher nach montagsprodukt an. war wohl der konterring nicht fest. ich hatte damals zum schweißgerät gegriffen


----------



## kamo-i (26. November 2009)

Alter Mitja, was zerhaust du denn alles in letzter Zeit?


----------



## erwinosius (26. November 2009)

@duro e: da muss man sich ja fast überlegen in eine Schutzplatte fürs Unterrohr zu investieren wenn das so leicht einknickt.


----------



## duro e (26. November 2009)

das witzige ist bei den kamels , die knikken alle an der stelle vor der ersten befestigungsschraube für die platte ein . eventuell ist einfach dort das material zu dünn und belastung zu stark -.


----------



## locdog (26. November 2009)

da hilft nur eins, UCI style fahren


----------



## trialisgeil (6. Dezember 2009)

Am Freitag hat sich meine schöne rechte Tensile Kurbel bei nem läppischen 8 Palletten Drop verabschiedet. 
War nicht mal anderthalb Jahre alt, die gute.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Dezember 2009)

@ trialisgeil

ist schwer auf den bildern zu sehen, aber die bruchlinien sind leicht zu sehen. wenn du schon sagst es waren nur 8 epals dann lässt es vermuten, dass die kurbel vllt sogar bis zu den pfeilen hin schon länger an geknackst war...
stück weiter innen (bei dem bild bei den unteren 2 pfeilen) ist aber noch ne kleinere fläche zu sehen, bis dahin waren sie garantiert schon angerissen


----------



## trialisgeil (8. Dezember 2009)

Jo, die Verfärbungen innerhalb des Materials sind auch etwas seltsam... Der Abriss ist auch genau an der Verzahnung entlang.
Da ich eig. keine unmenschlichen Drops springe lässt es vllt auf Materialfehler schließen. 

Denkt ihr dass Garantiemäßig noch was zu machen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2009)

also ich würde es versuchen. vorteil ist wahrscheinlich, dass der anriss kaum noch zu erkennen. wenn das schon sehr lange angerissen ist, dann reibt sich die stelle meist etwas breit und man kann an den poren nix mehr erkennen. wenn nicht gerade drum herum totale kratzer irgendwelcher aufsetzer sind würde ich es schon probieren. 1,5jahre ist ja nicht so viel


----------



## AleX_TriaL (17. Dezember 2009)

Vergangenes Wochenende beim Gap geschehen:


----------



## BlueJack (17. Dezember 2009)

-> deswegen besser keine geschweißten Vorbauten nehmen


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Dezember 2009)

verletzungen davon getragen???

ist leider auch echt nicht der erste vorbau, aber versucht mal einen vorabu mit wunschmaßen zu finden der manchmal niht geschweißt ist. ich fahre auch noch geschweißt, aber mir wäre einer ohne auch lieber


----------



## AleX_TriaL (17. Dezember 2009)

Verletzungen gab's keine. Es hat nur kurz geknallt und schon saß ich hinter'm Rad auf der Palette. Der neue Vorbau ist schon da und dieses mal ist es kein geschweißter.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Dezember 2009)

Genau dieser Tryall Vorbau, die reissen öfters.
Die silbernen Nuc sind aber haltbar, den bin ich ne ewigkeit gefahren
Der Monty hält auch einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AleX_TriaL (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich versuch's jetzt mit dem Try All 3D Forged. Hat damit vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## 221pr`v (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte vor meinem TI-Vorbau auch nen Monty 221pro der geschweißt war und wo ist er gerissen? Mitten im Material ! Also ich glaub ganz so vereinfachen kann man das nicht. Dieser VIZ hier unten erfüllt allerdings alle Vorurteile gegenüber geschweißten Vorbauden :[


----------



## jan_hl (18. Dezember 2009)

Wir sollten mal ne Liste machen wo jeder reinschreibt, was ihm in den letzten zwei jahren so alles um die Ohren geflogen ist.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Dezember 2009)

@ 221pr'v

will jetzt nicht meckern, aber was ist denn an der Oberseite Monty-Vorbaus???

Es ist schon in der Nähe der Schweißnaht. Also durch Kraft auf den Lenker nach einer Landung kann durchaus dort auchd er Anriss losgehen. Obwohl der Bruchverlauf natürlich schon etwas für die Naht spricht, denn er hätte ja auch entölang der Naht weiterreißen können.
Ist der Rissbeginn zu erkennen gewesen am Gefüge?


----------



## 221pr`v (18. Dezember 2009)

Im Voraus leider nein, kann sein das der Riss unten war und ich ihn deswegen nicht entdeckt habe,was ja nicht gerade für meine Kompetenz spricht :X.


----------



## tha_joe (18. Dezember 2009)

observed ist auch irgendwie broken...
Dämliche Skriptkiddies! Hat jemand die Story dahinter mitgekriegt? Ich hab irgendwas gelesen über den Hacking attempt, aber habs ned genau verstanden was jetzt los sein soll, und jetzt ist das Forum down. Mann mann mann..


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. Dezember 2009)

Wohl das gleiche wie bei Twitter.
Ein admin wurde Opfer von Phishing Attacken... und zack sind die Daten raus und man kann machen was man will.

Vielleicht wars aber auch nur dein ddos Attac.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2010)

Ganz vergessen, Simons erste richtige Probefahrt mit dem Kamel. Ist schon eine Weile her, aber ich habe es gerade wiedergefunden 



Gabel hat auch nicht sehr lange gehalten.


----------



## stonebreaker (25. Februar 2010)

So, ohne Worte!!!
Rockman-Vorderradnabe (Disc) nicht mal ein Jahr alt!








Grüße!


----------



## siede. (25. Februar 2010)

^ owtsch... aber die hope hat gepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Februar 2010)

wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich drauf gewartet. hätte mich gewundert wenn das mit den löchern gehalten hätte. hat der nabe bestimmt 2..3g gespart aber dafür massig stabilität gekostet


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2010)

ist das ne abgerissene Discaufnahme? Kann man leider ziemlich schlecht erkennen.


----------



## jan_hl (26. Februar 2010)

Ja, die discaufnahme ist abgerissen, siehe da:

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10571&category_id=20

Jeder Volldepp sollte doch wissen, dass Löcher an der Stelle absolut schwachsinnig sind...


----------



## Eisbein (26. Februar 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Ja, die discaufnahme ist abgerissen, siehe da:
> 
> http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10571&category_id=20
> 
> Jeder Volldepp sollte doch wissen, dass Löcher an der Stelle absolut schwachsinnig sind...



da sieht mans immer wieder. Die firmen die trialprodukte herstellen machen sich einfach kein kopp. 
hauptsache das sieht i.wie gut aus und ist mi CNC gemacht. 

Ob es nun hält oder funktioniert spielt dabei anscheind keine rolle. 
Zum Glück muss ich mich nicht damit rumplagen...


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (28. Februar 2010)

Neon Gabel 
5 Monate.....


----------



## BlueJack (28. Februar 2010)

Ouha, miese Sache, vor allem nach der kurzen Zeit 
Hoffentlich nix ernstes dabei passiert?


----------



## echo trialer (28. Februar 2010)

meine neon gabel hat gerade mal 8 trainingstag ausgealten 

ist über der hs33 aufnahme gerissen


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (1. März 2010)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Ouha, miese Sache, vor allem nach der kurzen Zeit
> Hoffentlich nix ernstes dabei passiert?



Nein sind noch alle Zähne drin und alle knochen ganz.


----------



## LucasL (22. Mai 2010)

Mein Marino ist gestern nach 10 Monaten gebrochen  Werde aber versuchen ihn schweißen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. Mai 2010)

stahl schweißen ist eigentlich nicht so das problem , würde aber auch eventuell ne kleine querstrebe auf der rechten und linken seite einschweißen lassen , damit es noch etwas stabiler ist , weil die stelle sieht anfällig aus-


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Mai 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> stahl schweißen ist eigentlich nicht so das problem , würde aber auch eventuell ne kleine querstrebe auf der rechten und linken seite einschweißen lassen , damit es noch etwas stabiler ist , weil die stelle sieht anfällig aus-



ich glaube das ist nicht nötig weils dann sowieso wieder einreißen wird^^


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (24. Mai 2010)

Kein Kommentar...











An meinem neuen Rad nur noch Trialtech.....


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Mai 2010)

klassiker... das war absehbar  is typisch für tryall


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Mai 2010)

typisch für alle ta? oder nur die geschweißten?


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Mai 2010)

die geschweißten.. grad von dem schwarzen tryall gabs hier im forum und bei otn einige gebrochene zu sehen.. von geschmiedeten hab ich bis jetz noch nix derartiges gesehen/gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. Mai 2010)

naja... die monty vorbauten der letzten baujahre sind auch unproblematisch... meine erfahrungen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Mai 2010)

Das ist nur für *Martin!(Zoo Control)*

Deine geliebten Zoo! Kurbeln...Kaputt. Ich hab es dann doch noch geschafft. *Sieg*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2010)

Wie du fÃ¤hrst noch Trial? 

Wie hast Du das geschafft? Bildaz?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Mai 2010)

Aber sicher fahre ich noch. Mit Dennis. Die anderen aus D-Dorf kannst du ja in die Ecke treten. Traut sich keiner mehr vor die Türe.

Hab die Innenverzahnung von der Antriebsseite zu Mehl getreten. Sie hat massiv Spiel. Schade drum.


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2010)

Die hat ihren Dienst erfüllt. eine magura hss33 aus meinem hoffmanbike aus dem Jahre 2000!!!
wohlgemerkt kein Sturz. sondern wirklich reiner Verschleiss.


----------



## BlueJack (31. Mai 2010)

10 Jahre durchgehender Betrieb? Alle Achtung, dann hat sie echt ihren Dienst erfüllt, bei einem solchen Sport erst recht 
Ists denn noch reparabel? Oder nix mehr zu machen?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Juni 2010)

BlueJack schrieb:


> 10 Jahre durchgehender Betrieb? Alle Achtung, dann hat sie echt ihren Dienst erfüllt, bei einem solchen Sport erst recht
> Ists denn noch reparabel? Oder nix mehr zu machen?



naja, das sieht nicht sehr reperabel aus^^^


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2010)

es gibt so ein netten makromodus an eigentlich jeder kamera. Den mal einschalten und dann würde man auch was erkennen.

(makromodus ist der mit dem blümchen...)


----------



## Americanpittbul (1. Juni 2010)

Makro könnts gewesen sein, aber die fokusierung passt net  Sieh aus als ob nur ein neuer Griff her müsste. 




Eisbein schrieb:


> es gibt so ein netten makromodus an eigentlich jeder kamera. Den mal einschalten und dann würde man auch was erkennen.
> 
> (makromodus ist der mit dem blümchen...)


----------



## trialelmi (1. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> es gibt so ein netten makromodus an eigentlich jeder kamera. Den mal einschalten und dann würde man auch was erkennen.
> 
> (makromodus ist der mit dem blümchen...)


das iphone hat sowas nicht. ^^
hab noch eine ersatz vom andreas kromer in schwarz. ich stehe auf die alte version, da sie definitiv haltbarer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (1. Juni 2010)

trialelmi schrieb:


> das iphone hat sowas nicht. ^^
> hab noch eine ersatz vom andreas kromer in schwarz. ich stehe auf die alte version, da sie definitiv haltbarer ist.



Da hätt ich auch noch n paar ersatzhebel falls welche brauchst


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2010)

iPhone, okay. Alles kla.

Wobei ich das mit meinem alten K800i kann. Naja whatever. 

Nach 10 jahren darf sowas mal kaputt gehen und da intressierts mich eigentlich net wirklich was kaputt ist


----------



## trialelmi (1. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> iPhone, okay. Alles kla.
> 
> Wobei ich das mit meinem alten K800i kann. Naja whatever.
> 
> Nach 10 jahren darf sowas mal kaputt gehen und da intressierts mich eigentlich net wirklich was kaputt ist


so dann nochmal mit meiner richtigen kamera.


----------



## BlueJack (1. Juni 2010)

Sehr schick, so sieht man endlich genaueres 
Sieht aber wirklich so aus, als ob nur nen neuer Hebel vonnöten ist, vllt macht die Bremse ja noch weitere 10 Jahre mit?


----------



## trialelmi (1. Juni 2010)

da ich hier noch einiges rumliegen habe mache ich lieber sowas komplett, dann kann die nächste kaputtgehen, wenn ich 64 jahre bin.


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Juni 2010)

genau das gleiche ist mir schon 3 mal passiert, allerdings mit den cnc hebeln, da ist dieser steg noch dünner.


----------



## coaster (1. Juni 2010)

Echo Sl Gabel. Nach ca 4 Wochen an beiden Armen in Höhe der 4 Punkt Bremsaufnahme gerissen. Habe gestern Nacht mal hier im broken part gestöbert und dann mein Rad gecheckt. Oh das ist mies. Und das im Urlaub...Hoffentlich ein Garantie Fall... Hab in 24 Jahren eine einzige Bmx Gabel gefetzt.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juni 2010)

hättest du mal lieber vor dem kauf nach meinungen zu der gabel gefragt  is nix neues, dass die gabel genau an der stelle ziemlich schnell reißt..


----------



## coaster (2. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn da zu empfehlen? Bringt da ein Booster was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juni 2010)

Mein Bruder fährt die Sl gabel schon monate


----------



## duro e (2. Juni 2010)

man was immer so alles kaputt geht , aber sl gabel  sollen schon massig gerissen sein. was mich nur wundert , viele echos reissen z.b an der bremsaufnahme-


----------



## echo trialer (2. Juni 2010)

meine neon gabel ist nach 8 trainingstagen über der hs33 aufnahme gerissen....
schade um das leichte teil 
aber die trialtech muss jetzt halten


----------



## coaster (2. Juni 2010)

Und mit Booster? Müsste doch eigentlich das Material schützen...


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Juni 2010)

NEIN! Booster bringt in dem Fall nur seehr wenig. Er verringert lediglich die Kräfte nach Aussen (links/rechts)...
diese machen dem Rohr aber sowieso "relativ wenig" aus, im Vergleich zu den Hebelkräften
die zb. beim einhängen am Hindernis auftreten (in längs-richtung)
Dadurch das auch noch eine Bremsaufname angeschweißt ist, ist das Material direkt an der Schweißnaht geschwächt.
Wenn das dann noch ein dünnes/sehr dünnes Rohr ist -> der sicherer Tod der Gabel 

Garantie - nein  .....  Trialtech Gabel kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juni 2010)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> NEIN! Boost bringt in dem Fall nur seehr wenig. Er verringert lediglich die Kräfte nach Aussen (links/rechts)...
> diese machen dem Rohr aber sowieso "relativ wenig" aus, im Vergleich zu den Hebelkräften
> die zb. beim einhängen am Hindernis auftreten (in längs-richtung)
> Dadurch das auch noch eine Bremsaufname angeschweißt ist, ist das Material direkt an der Schweißnaht geschwächt.
> ...



ich fahr die Koxx gabel.... die reißt mir regelmäßig immer an der hs33 naht..
ist eigentlich jedes mal gleich. nach 2 monaten kommt der erste kleine haarriss.. dauert dann aber noch bis die wegbricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Juni 2010)

aller 2-3 monate ne neue gabel? wär mir zu teuer...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juni 2010)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> aller 2-3 monate ne neue gabel? wär mir zu teuer...



4-5 monate meistens... und ich kriege sogut wie jedes mal garantie von Jan...

die Forxx die ich jetzt dran habe lebt schon 7 monate.. aber im Winter bin ich sogut wie Garnicht gefahren


----------



## coaster (2. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist sie durch. War kurz im Garten. Und Peng. Wie bekomme ich hier Bilder rein?


----------



## coaster (3. Juni 2010)

Die Echo Urban Gabel scheint wohl etwas stabiler zu sein. Wann sollte ich den Echo Highriser Lenker und den geschmiedeten Echo Vorbau auswechseln? Wiege 80 Kg. Fahre ca 3 Std pro Tag. Wäre dankbar für Tipps, da ich sonst Cromo gefahren bin, und mit Alu bisher wenig zu tun hatte.


----------



## coaster (4. Juni 2010)




----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2010)

ich würde ja sagen, man sollte auch hier mal einen material-brake-booster mit einschweißen, also so wie es einige rahmen haben. da sind die 4-punktaufnahmen zusammen in einem großen frästeil an den rahmen gescheißt. dann werden die kräfte nicht direkt in die gabel geleitet sondern über das material gleichmäßig verteilt.

ABER: gewichtstechnisch nicht tragbar!!!


----------



## jan_hl (4. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSDF5i3OFQ4"]YouTube- Bar snap![/nomedia]







Gefunden im amerikanischen Forum:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=37863


----------



## bertieeee (12. Juni 2010)

So meine 5 Wochen alte Mist Gabel hats gestern auch zerlegt! Ach ja die Maguraaufnahmen sind auch schon angerissen!


----------



## tha_joe (12. Juni 2010)

@jan_hl
Wie geil das Lenkerende davonfliegt, da war ordentlich Bumms dahinter...

@bertieeee
Tja, schade drum, hoffentlich nix passiert. Wundern muss es einen eigentlich nicht, ob jetzt Neon, Mist, oder sonst eine von diesen leichten Aludingern, die können bei härterer Belastung eigentlich gar nicht halten...

Ich hab heute auch wieder was zerbrochen, TryAll Kurbel rechts, aber war in Ordnung, die hat vor mir der wimmeretz gefahren, ich hab sie gebraucht gekauft, und bin sie jetzt selber nochmal 1 1/2 Jahre gefahren, das passt, gute Zeit bei den Belastungen...


----------



## coaster (12. Juni 2010)

Wegen der Gabel, hoffe es ist weiter nix passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (15. Juni 2010)

hätte nich gedacht das ich hier in geraumer zeit mal was poste , diesmal zwar nichts grawierendes , aber sollte nicht vergessen werden .



conti rubberqueen 2.4 draht , 2tage gefahren , ca 6std gesamt , ordentlich montiert , kein durchschlag , kein platten oder sonstiges .
riss ist 14mm lang , war etwas verwundert als ich das heute zum ersten mal gesehen habe ^^!?!
ansonsten ist der reifen affengeil , krieg auch nen neuen , kann mir den riss aber nur durch nen materialfehler erklären ,..
hoffe ich bin ein einzelfall

gruß,
alex


----------



## BlueJack (15. Juni 2010)

Sieht fast so aus, als ob da ne kleine scharfe Kante von der Flexung nen bisschen gescheuert hat und so das Gummi an der Stelle quasi "durchgesägt" wurde...


----------



## duro e (15. Juni 2010)

nur das die flexung voll nicth mehr neu ist , und oben keine scharfen kannten sind , hab ich auch schon überlegt , aber beim montieren kanns auch nicht gewesen sein weil man den mantel ganz ganz leicht mit den fingern aufziehen konnte. und viel gefahren bin ich ja nicht damit.


----------



## BlueJack (15. Juni 2010)

Und irgendwo an ner Mauer abgerutscht oder so? Schon komische Sache...


----------



## duro e (15. Juni 2010)

ne , nicht abgerutscht , kein zu hoher / zu niedriger luftdruck , ist ja das witzge an der sache .der reifen hat null verschleiss erscheinungen an der oberfläche , nur halt der riss , es sind sogar noch alle diese dünnen gummi haare dran die vom reifenbacken kommen , 
der ist eig noch total neu der reifen . kaum angefahren aber schon nen riss . wie gesagt für mich kanns nur materialfehler /schicksaal


----------



## BlueJack (15. Juni 2010)

Ja denn wirds wohl das sein, naja gut dass dus entdeckt hast und auch Ersatz bekommst


----------



## kamo-i (28. Juni 2010)

Zwar nicht "broken", aber:




Conti RaceKing Supersonic 2.2 an einer etwas scharfen Steinkante abgerutscht...

.


----------



## Sasha (10. Juli 2010)

So,vor ein paar tagen hab ich leider meinen geliebten FourPlay zerlegt :/
so genau hab ich das erstmal garnicht mitbekommen,hab an einem stein etwas zu wenig gezogen,bin nach vorn rüber,über den lenker gesprungen um nen face plant zu vermeiden.

So,wieder hin zum bike,und auf einmal,sehe ich,das da irgendwie was nicht stimmt!
hin und her geguckt,und siehe da,rahmen bruch 
Sehr schade,da ich den rahmen noch nicht mal 1 jahr jetzt gefahren habe :/


----------



## echo trialer (10. Juli 2010)

Schade...
aber wofür ist die "hülse" gut wo der rahemn durchgebrochen ist ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (10. Juli 2010)

das ist die mutter für das schaltauge.
ich fände ein fourplay mit horizontalen ausfalenden wär mal nötig.
fährt doch kaum einer ne schaltung drauf,oder seh ich das falsch?
man könnte mehr stabilität rein bringen!


----------



## jan_hl (10. Juli 2010)

Da wird das Schaltauge festgeschraubt, diese hülse ist quasi das Gewinde was von der anderen Seite durchgesteckt wird.

Auf dem Bild sieht man gut, dass da Material fehlt:






Eigentlich unverständlich, dass man das bei solch einem Rahmen so dünn konstruiert...


----------



## montfa (10. Juli 2010)

bist du es mit oder ohne schaltauge gefahren?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juli 2010)

Verdammt! Angst!

Poste das vlt. mal auf Observed, mal sehen was die Tarty-Crew zu sagen hat. Dort kam bisher wohl noch kein Rahmen wieder zurÃ¼ck, den sie verkauften..


----------



## Sasha (10. Juli 2010)

natürlich mit schalt auge!


----------



## jan_hl (10. Juli 2010)

@Martin:
Ich haette einen neuen Thread im Observed Forum aufgemacht, in deinem 24uk thread sieht das doch niemand (ausser den Leuten die bei 37 Grad vertrocknet und halb ohnmächtig mit Ventilator und Notebook auf dem Boden liegen und sich mit dem Internet durch den Tag retten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (31. Juli 2010)

Kettenschloss KMC
ist aber vermutlich bei absprung der Kette passiert.....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Juli 2010)

Koxx Rahmen, TryAll Vorbauten, Halflinkketten, KettenschlÃ¶sser[..]

Es gibt Dinge, die sollte man als Trialer im Laufe der Zeit gelernt haben


----------



## montfa (31. Juli 2010)

lynx - 5,5 monate alt.
tensile kurbeln - 3 jahre...


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2010)

ich würde es ja mal fast auf dein fahrstil schieben


----------



## echo trialer (1. August 2010)

Hier mal ein gerissener Ozonys XR20 Rahmen.
Ist an der Kettenstreber gerissen hinter der Aufnahme für die Schutzplatte.
Das ist einem Freund von mir heute beim Trialen aufgefallen als er seinen Kettenstrebenschutz abgemacht hatte.
Der Rahmen ist von Lars aka. EchotrAIler. 
Gruß


----------



## echo trailer (2. August 2010)

eeeyyy
ihr dödels könnt hier ruhig mal was dazu sagen

schließlich ist das hier kein standart bild von eienr gerissen kette oder wat

es handelt sich hier um "real broken parts"!!

alles klar??


los ich will was hören


----------



## BlueJack (2. August 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen: gut dass dus entdeckt hast, wenn auch nur durch Zufall, denn wenn du einfach weitergemacht hättest, hätt das durchaus bös enden können...son Rahmenbruch beim 2m Drop...tut schon weh...
Haste denn schon nen Ersatzrahmen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2010)

WofÃ¼r Ersatzrahmen? Das Teil wÃ¼rde bei mir die Note 3- bekommen und damit fahrbar. *So* kannst Du deinen treuen Begleiter nicht in den Ruhestand schicken, an die Wand gehÃ¶ren nur mind. zweigeteile Bikeparts und das bist Du ihm schuldig, wie sieht denn das aus, wenn man erst nach dem Riss suchen muss!


----------



## BlueJack (3. August 2010)

Und wenn dann doch was passiert ist das Geschrei groß 
Naja, musste sehn obs noch fahrbar is oder nich...


----------



## bike-show.de (3. August 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> WofÃ¼r Ersatzrahmen? Das Teil wÃ¼rde bei mir die Note 3- bekommen und damit fahrbar. *So* kannst Du deinen treuen Begleiter nicht in den Ruhestand schicken, an die Wand gehÃ¶ren nur mind. zweigeteile Bikeparts und das bist Du ihm schuldig, wie sieht denn das aus, wenn man erst nach dem Riss suchen muss!



Jo! Mach klein dat Ding!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (3. August 2010)

Zum Thema "klein machen" hab ich auch noch was:





Das Oberrohr von meinem Onza. Oben sieht man etwas Hydroformingschmodder, ist an zwei stellen gerissen, weil sie mit der Rahmenform den Kraftfluss einfach mal ignorieren wollten. Die Rohre sind erstaunlich dick für nen 1,7 kilo rahmen..


----------



## echo trailer (3. August 2010)

eyy es schreibt jemand was


ja, also noch ist er fahrbar

ich habe mich aber heute seinem lebensende um einen milimeter genährt

als nächstes gibts den ,bei allen heiß begehrten, ozonys curve

dauert aber noch. jan hat grad nur den long 

ich glaub das wird sich sehr geil fahren


----------



## duro e (4. August 2010)

so , ein bild von mir , ich poste es bewusst hier , bin mittwoch fast tödlich verunglückt mitm dirt , 3cm zu kurz gesprungen ca , folgen waren fatal 
-ziemlich alles im gesicht gebrochen was möglich ist 
-ca 8std not operation von 15 chirugen fürs gesicht
- 10 platten und 20 schrauben im gesicht
-etliche krusten , schwellungen und flecken
- nur 2 zähne verloren


das bild ist von vorhin , im freitag auf der intensivstation hat meine mutter ein bild gemacht welches ich noch nicht verfügbar habe , ich denke aber das dieses bild schon genug schockt.






bei meinem bike ist die gabel durchgebrochen und das scheiss taiwann hinterrad hat noch gehalten,....... nur ne delle drin


----------



## DirtKinq (4. August 2010)

Das ist mir gestern bei einem Barspin passiert


----------



## tha_joe (4. August 2010)

Dude!!! Gute Besserung, hoffe die Ärzte haben nen guten Job gemacht und dich wieder ordentlich zusammengebaut, dass nix oder so wenig wie möglich übrigbleibt. 
Zähne ganz raus, oder nur abgebrochen? Komm mal wieder gut auf die Beine....


----------



## duro e (4. August 2010)

2 zähne nur raus
folgeschäden wirds soweit nicht geben bis auf minimale naben vielleicht , die mit der zeit aber auch schwinden.


----------



## moOrphY (4. August 2010)

Krasse Sache! Dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung! Sieht ja richtig übel aus!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. August 2010)

@duro e

Hattest du einen Helm auf ? Ansonsten gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 168372 (4. August 2010)

heftigster scheiß...
da kann man nur gute besserung wünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. August 2010)

zum Thema Helm kannst du dir mal die Beiträge zu seinem Foto anschauen... da muss auch mal etwas geschimpft werden!!! (neben den Genesungswünschen)


----------



## duro e (4. August 2010)

die ärtze haben selber gesagt , helm wäre nutzlos gewesen , weil dort wo der helm säße
sprich obere schädelhälfte , ist mir eig nichts passiert
da ich mit dem unteren gesichtsteil zu erst aufgeschlagen bin
der helm hätte mir 0 schutz geboten bei diesem horrorsturz , gibt auch min 20 leute die das gesehen haben und das selbe sagen , klar war es fahrlässig ohne helm , aber es hätte mir nichts gebracht leider . ich bin überglücklich aber , das einige ohne zu zögern mir geholfen haben das ich nich verblutet und erstickt bin und das sofort notärtze kamen.......sonst würde ich nicht mehr schreiben können..
danke der ganzen genesungswünsche , ich geb mein bestes um so schnell es geht wieder fit zu sein-


----------



## BlueJack (4. August 2010)

Erstmal auch alles Gute von mir, auf dass dich die Ärzte nach Besten Möglichkeiten wieder zusammenflicken!
Hab im Verkaufe- Fred gesehen, dass du dein GU jetzt auch verkaufst, hängste jetzt also den Radsport komplett an den Nagel?


----------



## duro e (4. August 2010)

nein nein , also auf keinen fall .
nur haken ist der , ich brauche geld für führerschein , ich will mch nich zu früh wieder verletzen da september ausbildung beginnt , es kommt dazu die winterzeit wo fahren begrenzt ist sowieso -
anfang nächstes jahr kommt direkt ein neues radl. aber mit dem trial aufhören geht gar nicht. zumal der sturz mitm dirt war^^


----------



## BlueJack (4. August 2010)

Na wenn das so ist 
Ich wage fast zu behaupten, das Trial weniger gefährlich als Dirt ist, da man normalerweise weiß, wie hoch man Tippen, Sidehoppen etc kann, und  man, falls man die Aktion doch verk*ckt einfach abspringt und gut is...
Beim Dirt hat man ja noch zusätzlich die mitunter ja recht "hohe" Geschwindigkeit drauf, da sind die Stürze dann mitunter ja echt heftich (qoud erat demonstrandum  ), auch wenn man die Technik perfekt beherrscht...


----------



## duro e (4. August 2010)

ja so ist es auch , trial ist weniger gefährlich das stimmt , ich hatte 20kmh glaub ich drauf bei dem flug
dazu kommt eine fallhöhe von 1, 60 sag ich mal , und geflogen bin ich 4,5m weit , 2m mit dem kopf über den asphalt gerutscht noch- also dirt is schon sua gefhrlich , wobei die landung sehr mies war , man konnte entweder perfekt landen nur , oder wenn man 3cm zu kurz kommt fast sterben wie ich..--- war halt ein fahrfehler , ein kleiner sehr bitterer , zumal der sprung vorher etliche male klappte ohne probleme-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2010)

Man Alex, Du machst Sachen... gute Besserung!

Du kennst sicher Final Destination? 

Bzw. medizinisch ist das wirklich hardcore und mag sein, dass Du wirklich fast gestorben wÃ¤rst. Aber ich wÃ¼rde es nicht in jedem Satz erwÃ¤hnen, das kommt schon [fast] proletisch. Nicht bÃ¶se gemeint


----------



## BlueJack (4. August 2010)

Achso, war auch noch Streetdirt? Weil du von Asphalt sprachst...
Das ist natürlich noch ne Ecke heftiger, beim normalen Dirt hat man ja zur Not noch links und rechts der Line Gebüsch oder dergleichen, was den Sturz zumindest ein bisschen abdämpft...


----------



## duro e (4. August 2010)

ja es war auf asphalt leider 


martin ja kenne ich , 
soweit ich weiß ist bald halloween? , dann hab ich ja die verleidung des jahres . im krankenhaus sind schon kleine kinder heulend davon gelaufen weil ich denen angst gemacht habe mit dem gesicht D


----------



## BlueJack (4. August 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Bzw. medizinisch ist das wirklich hardcore und mag sein, dass Du wirklich fast gesorben wÃ¤rst. Aber ich wÃ¼rde es nicht in jedem Satz erwÃ¤hnen, das kommt schon [fast] proletisch. Nicht bÃ¶se gemeint



Naja, wenn man dem Tod von der Schippe springt prÃ¤gt einen das doch schon in gewisser Weise, sodass man es selbst kaum glauben mag, dass man das noch Ã¼berlebt hat


----------



## ride (5. August 2010)

also ich kann es gut verstehen wenn du erstmal keinen bock mehr auf Radfahren mehr hast. Gute Besserung!

Zum Thema helm möchte ich noch sagen, dass es fürs dirtbiken und BMX fahren einfach Sinn macht einen Fullface-Helm zu tragen, wie der Sturz hier zeigt. Im BMX Bereich tragen mittlerweile auch wieder mehr TopFahrer einen Fullfacehelm und ich hoffe dass sich das wider mehr durchsetzt. (ich hab früher auch immer einen getragen und er hat mich überhaupt nicht gestört oder so)


----------



## siede. (5. August 2010)

Du sagst, dass du Glück hattest, da du keine Hirn-Verletzung davon getragen hast... schon Mal drüber nachgedacht, dass, wenn du im falschen Winkel (ohne Helm) aufgetroffen wärst, die Sache - und damit auch du - jetzt anders aussehen könnte(st)? 

Seitdem ich sowas auf dem Mopped'schen erlebt habe, sehe ich die Dinge auch anders ;-)


Jedenfalls gute Besserung!


----------



## hst_trialer (5. August 2010)

mal dumm nachgefragt: gibt es "streetdirt"... wenn du nen kicker (o.ä.) als landung genutzt hast wo du an der stahlkante oben hängen geblieben bist... na ist ja auch wurscht.

aber bei solchen weiten sprüngen sollte man wirklich an full-face-helm denken, egal ob nun street oder dirt!


----------



## duro e (5. August 2010)

street dirt ist mir fremd , also die rampen sind aus ner skateanlage , die kann man halt verschieben und mit bike befahren. 
 @ ride    bock zu fahren habe ich ja , aber ich muss erstmal wieder gesund werden ^^.
 will nicht das irgendwas wieder aufreißt oder so . so körperlich gehts mir wie vorher , hat nur gesicht was abbekommen halt. klar beinbruch wäre mir auch lieber gewesen aber okay.
morgen habe ich das pech wieder zum krankenhaus zu dürfen , dann kommen die ersten fäden raus und die ersten schrauben ausm kiefer , dann kann ich langsam wieder essen.   soweit ja gut , aber freitag ist auch mein 18ter  , aber najut , feiern kann ich so ganz bestimmt nicht.  zukünftig fahre ich sicherlich mit helm , fullface nicht , habe ne dirthalbschale und halt meinen uvex helm den ich beim trialen nehme , 
fullface trage ich nur wenn ich bsp im bikepark auf der dh strecke unterwegs bin , wobei ich dann auch alles andere an schonern nehme. also ich verachte sicherheitsdinge schon nicht .  
mir ist auch klar , das ich ohne helm sau viel glück hatte . aber nagut , passiert ist passiert , aus fehlern lernt man , und diesen sprung bzw diesen kleinen skatekaff werde ich eh nicht mehr befahren ^^


----------



## python (5. August 2010)

mein schönes treues KAMEL hats nun auch geschafft zu brechen  hatte den rahmen c.a 6-7 monate....

mir ist gott sei dank nix passiert bin von nem klotz in northeim über ein treppenset gesprungen udn beim aufprall hats dann genallt ^^

leider hats keiner gefilm


----------



## duro e (5. August 2010)

auuuuu , das is bitter , schade ums bike , aber diese bruchstelle ist ja nur zeitfrage bei monty.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (5. August 2010)

da haste wohl recht aber auch von mir nochmal gute besserung ;-)


----------



## hst_trialer (5. August 2010)

ich frage mich warum bei sowas nicht abhilfe geschaffen wird. Einfach das zusätzliche Blech was da angeschweißt wird nicht bis vorne durchschweißen und die seiten soweit am Rohr hochziehen, dass die Schweißnähte genau außen (links und rechts) am rohr verlaufen. der Bereich ist ja wohl deutlich stabilder als die super zugbelastung mit spannungsspitze direkt in der wärmeeinflusszone.

bei den ausfallenden sparen sie doch auch nicht, also warum dort...?


----------



## MisterLimelight (5. August 2010)

> aber diese bruchstelle ist ja nur zeitfrage bei monty.....


Ja, in deinem Kopf bist du ganz der alte, immer noch die selben (vor)urteile. Monty bzw deren Rahmenlieferant gab ja zu, dass bei der ersten Serie der Rahmen das Unterrohr nicht entsprechend der Vorgabe gefertigt wurde. Ich denke mal es ist ein Rahmen aus der Serie und ich denke / hoffe auch, dass monty zu seinen garantiebekundungen bezüglich der ersten Serie steht (kostenloser Ersatz).



> ich bin ebendfalls froh, dass mir nix passiert ist


Stimmt, dem alex ist ja quasi nix passiert ;-)
Vermutlich hast du das "J" vergessen?!


----------



## luckygambler (5. August 2010)

fullface ftw!


----------



## ParkwayDrive (9. August 2010)

Hey,
folgendes Problem:

Gerade eben bei der Landung nach einem Hüpfer von max. 30 cm ist das  Gewinde meiner Shimano XT Kurbeln (nicht das ganz neue Modell  sondern diese: http://cnc-bike.de/images/fc_m_761_hosenschutz.jpg ) total zerbröselt. Das Gewinde des Pedals lässt sich nun ohne  drehen vollkommen "reinstecken".

Könnte es sein, dass ich bei der Montage irgendetwas total falsch  gemacht habe, dass das gewinde so kaputt geht, oder habe ich einfach  Pech gehabt oder ist das sogar ein bekanntes Problem der XT Kurbeln?

Ich fahre noch nicht sehr gut (keine großen Drops oder ähnliches),  deshalb denke ich nicht, dass die Kurbel einer sehr großen Belastung  ausgesetzt war.

Gruß,
Joris


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. August 2010)

ach mensch du machst sachen ;-)


----------



## ingoingo (9. August 2010)

pedal hat sich vermutlich gelockert und so das gewinde zerbröselt...., deswegen nach erstmontag öfters mal die pedale nachziehen!


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2010)

vll. kann man es mit einem Helicoil einsatz noch retten?!

Aber das ist der nachteil von fehlenden stahleinsätzen.


----------



## ParkwayDrive (9. August 2010)

Das könnte es sein. Dann hätte ich aber denke ich schon vorher etwas bemerkt.
Es kam ja erst plötzlich mit einem Knacks.. 
Doof...

Was ist ein Helicoil einsatz? Vom gewinde ist auf jeden Fall nichts mehr übrig, das ist mir mit dem Pedal zusammen komplett entgegengebröselt.

Kann mir noch jemand sagen ob ich diese Kurbeln ohne Probleme auf das Hollowtech II Innenlager bekomme, oder passen da nur Shimano Kurbeln drauf?
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p702_Kurbelpaar-Trialtech-ISIS---schwarz.html
Oder sind andere Kurbeln empfehlenswerter?

@ Trialmaniax:
Der Umbau ist jetzt übrigens komplett. Ich werde glaube ich mal Bilder reinstellen wenn neue Kurbeln da sind .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. August 2010)

also es gibt meines wissens einsätzte für genau diesen fall, das sind hülsen mit innen und außengewinde, die mit einem montage kleber in die kurbel (in die vorher ein neues gewinde gemacht wurde) eingesetzt werden. danach kann man das ganz genau wie "vorher" benutzten. ich meine das gibts bei tarty bikes. z.b. tensile kurbeln haben sowas mit kontermutter von haus aus drin.


----------



## tha_joe (10. August 2010)

Brings in nen "schrauber"-Bikeshop, und lass dir so ein Helicoil reinschneiden, kostet dich je nach Härte des Materials zwischen 5 und 20 Euro (Trialtech haben mich 8 gekostet, an den Try Alls musste er heftig arbeit reinstecken, da hat es 18 gekostet), und du kannst die Kurbel noch gut weiterfahren. In aller Regel halten die Kurbeln dann noch richtig lang!
Prüfe auf alle Fälle aber, ob nicht doch irgendein Lager am Pedal Spiel hat, reicht auch minimal, sonst haust du dir das Gewinde gleich wieder raus... Greetz Joe


----------



## ParkwayDrive (10. August 2010)

Ich werde heute mal beim Fahrradladen anfragen, hoffentlich machen die das dort.
Das Pedal hat kein Spiel - zum Glück.

Danke


----------



## ParkwayDrive (10. August 2010)

Ich habe es jetzt doch nicht machen lassen, da mir im Fahrradladen aufgrund der Stabilität davon abgeraten wurde.
Ein anderer User, der genau das selbe Problem mit der Kurbel hatte ließ sich so einen Helicoil reinschneiden. Bei ihm hielt es auf dauer auch nicht.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## duro e (10. August 2010)

hatte auch schon helicoil inner kurbel , kenn auch mehrere die einen drinhaben , ohne probleme bis jetzt,


----------



## ParkwayDrive (10. August 2010)

Der Fahrradmensch meinte, dass es bei der XT Kurbel problematisch sei, grundsätzlich würde er das auch machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. August 2010)

Normalerweise halten Helicoils besser als das normale gewinde im alu. 

Das kann ich auch aus der praxis so bestätigen. ich würde mal sagen da traut sich dein fahrrad mensch etwas nicht zu.

Geh mal in ein autohaus oder sowas mit deiner Kurbel. Dort habe ich mir meine Helicoils immer einbauen lassen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Normalerweise halten Helicoils besser als das normale gewinde im alu.



Lass es uns hoffen. Nun lese ich aber gerade Ã¶fter, dass die Dinger gerne mal wieder rauskommen beim LÃ¶sen der Schraube!? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen machen mÃ¼ssen?

Lass mir gerade meine gesamte 4-Punktaufnahme vom Jan "panzern"


----------



## moOrphY (10. August 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Lass es uns hoffen. Nun lese ich aber gerade Ã¶fter, dass die Dinger gerne mal wieder rauskommen beim LÃ¶sen der Schraube!? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen machen mÃ¼ssen?
> 
> Lass mir gerade meine gesamte 4-Punktaufnahme vom Jan "panzern"



Dann soll der Jan die zusÃ¤tzlich mich ein wenig "Loctite" (Schraubensicherung) einkleben.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. August 2010)

und wenn es richtig fest sein soll, dann nehmt das "fügen welle nabe" von loctite, dann ist es richtig richtig fest!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. August 2010)

Der Mensch wird schon wissen, was er macht


----------



## luckygambler (11. August 2010)

Helicoil ftw!
Bei mir hats gehalten bis das Rad irgendwann weg war.
Hab noch von nem Forummitglied BMX Magnesium Pedale rumfliegen die ich auch erst mit zwei Helicoils verbauen kann, und ich mach mir garkeine Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit.
Einfach das Loctite nciht vergessen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. August 2010)

hab dem heavy metal auch ein helicoil in die kurbel gesetzt. hält jetzt sicherlich auch schon gute 4 montae, und der kerl is jetzt nich so leicht.


----------



## kamy (11. August 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> und wenn es richtig fest sein soll, dann nehmt das "fügen welle nabe" von loctite, dann ist es richtig richtig fest!!!


 
Das Zeug heißt dann "Loctite 638"

Um es wieder zu lösen muß man es schon warm machen (300°)


----------



## ParkwayDrive (11. August 2010)

Da ich hier sowieso noch Holzfeller Kurbeln rumliegen hab werde ich mir einfach ein passendes Tretlager besorgen, die sind mit 30â¬ auch nicht so teuer.
Die Helicoils werde ich trotzdem reinschneiden lassen und die Kurbeln als ersatz verwenden oder ans MTB bauen.. 
Ein anderer Laden hat sich bereit erklÃ¤rt das zu machen, die haben aber halt erst in 2 Wochen wieder Zeit...

Bist du der MysteriÃ¶se Trialer der im Bike Department Ost arbeitet Clemens?


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. August 2010)

ne ich arbeite nich im bdo. arbeitet dort ein trialer, hmm kein plan mag den laden nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (17. August 2010)

Mir ist gestern aus unerklärlichen Gründen eine Feder im Tensile Freilauf gebrochen. Da wollte ich an der Ampel losfahren und plötzlich hörte sich der Freilauf ganz anders an. Eine weitere Feder ist irgendwie über die Klinke gerutscht sodass nur 4 der 6 Klinken aktiv waren.

Sehr ungewöhnlich, aber kennt jemand dieses Verhalten?

Und wo bekomme ich eine neue Feder her?


----------



## jan_hl (17. August 2010)

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10272


----------



## hst_trialer (17. August 2010)

ja da habe ich sie auch schon gesehen. hätte gehofft hier zu lande einen händler zu finden.

sonst muss ich die burschen mal anschreiben, dass sie mir das ding per brief schicken.

falls jemand andere lieferanten kennt, dann nur zu!


----------



## -FELIX- (18. August 2010)

musste ja bald pasieren beim sidehop....









kann mir jemand sagen wie ichs besser machen könnte gibt es eine möglichkeit ohne das, das schaltauge verwendet wird?? wird mir wohl sonst noch oft passieren.....


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. August 2010)

welches Pedal hast du vorne?

und ich würde dir raten nen neuen HR reifen zu kaufen.. der sieht ja ultra schmal aus


----------



## bike 20 (18. August 2010)

Ich hab da ne Idee, bau dir doch den tensioner von Tarty. http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11201&category_id=48


----------



## hst_trialer (18. August 2010)

*reusper*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2010)

Ist ja super, dass Du so handwerklich begabt bist, aber nun mach ihm doch keine Angst!


Such' hier mal nach "74Kingz Spanner", in dem Zusammenhang vor allem nach "Selbstbau"


----------



## jan_hl (18. August 2010)

Im englischen/amerikanischen Forum wird zur Zeit oefter mal eine alte Speiche als Kettenspanner missbraucht. Scheint zu klappen, aber ich hab grad keine Zeit das rauszusuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Im englischen/amerikanischen Forum wird zur Zeit oefter mal eine alte Speiche als Kettenspanner missbraucht. Scheint zu klappen, aber ich hab grad keine Zeit das rauszusuchen.



Im englischen/amerikanischen Forum wird zur Zeit aber auch Ã¶fter mal gerne eine Kette aus alten und neuen StÃ¼cken zu gleichen Teilen zusammengeschustert...


----------



## jan_hl (18. August 2010)

Ey, ihr haltet mich alle von der Arbeit ab 

Klar ist das mit der Speiche nicht die optimale Loesung, aber wenn die Tarty Leute sagen, dass das mit der Speiche ganz gut klappt, dann kann das garnicht sooo schlecht sein.

(Aber um ehrlich zu sein waren meine eigenen Versuche in der Hinsicht mehr als enttaeuschend...  Muss da mal ein wenig mehr Zeit investieren, dann koennte das klappen)


----------



## hst_trialer (18. August 2010)

also derartig böse mit der "speichenmethode" im antrieb rum zu hantieren wäre mir nix. ich bräuchte was worauf ich mich voll und ganz verlassen kann. und mal ganz ehrlich... allein wenn man in einem englischen forum die gallerie durchschaut erkennt man anhand der bikes schon schnell den qualitativen unterschied. von denen würde ich ungern was übernehmen!

die 74kingz eigenbau variante ist die beste lösung in hinsicht auf einfachheit und funktionalität. mein spanner bedarf einiger teile und fertigungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. August 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Im englischen/amerikanischen Forum wird zur Zeit oefter mal eine alte Speiche als Kettenspanner missbraucht. Scheint zu klappen, aber ich hab grad keine Zeit das rauszusuchen.





> also derartig böse mit der "speichenmethode" im antrieb rum zu hantieren wäre mir nix



Ach quatsch.
Hab das jetzt auch mal probiert. Nur nen Tag getestet, aber geht echt gut
Ich hab ein Ende der Speiche einfach in das Kleine Luftloch der Kettenstrebe gesteckt und dann so zurecht gebogen mit ner Zange wie ich es brauche, so lässt sich das super leicht an, abbauen.
Und wiegen tuts prakitsch nix. Ist aber glaube ich nur für Ketten geeignet die wenig durchhängen.


----------



## -FELIX- (19. August 2010)

kann mir garnicht vorstellen das das hält o. wie genau das funzt, hast du ein bild davon oder nen link??


----------



## duro e (19. August 2010)

hatte das mal probiert damals mit ner speiche , hatte auch nen bild , das sau gut war als anleitung . aber die ersten versuche scheiterten kläglichst.
mit der zeit gings etwas , aber die kette war etwas zu schwer und hing zu viel durch.
die spannung aufbauen ist simpel  , da man die speiche bei der strebe in das löchlein stekcne kann bei den meisten rahmen. dann einfach rumbiegen und dann schaun , das man das ende so zurecht biegt , das die kette sauber geführt wird.
wenn man das einmal gut kann , ists wohl nen klax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (19. August 2010)

Ein paar bilder gibt's da:
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=154900&hl=spoke&st=0


----------



## -FELIX- (19. August 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Ein paar bilder gibt's da:
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=154900&hl=spoke&st=0




cool danke! das is gar nich mal so doof, glaub werde ich auch mal probieren......


----------



## -FELIX- (19. August 2010)

war ganz leicht zu basteln u. funktioniert wunderbar.... morgen kommt noch ne stärkere kette drauf dan werde ichs noch kürzen....


----------



## echo trialer (19. August 2010)

das kettenschloss ganz schnell weg alter !!! 
ich hatte das auch...hat ca.2 wochen oder so gehalten...
also bloss weg damit !!!! JUNGE !!!

sonst ist der spanner gut geworden


----------



## ride (19. August 2010)

kann mir irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen das so eine zurecht gebogene speiche eine gute kettenspannung hinkriegt. sind speichen irgendwie besonders "fedrig" oder warum funktioniert das?

zum thema: ich hab jetzt neu einen yess spanner drauf. der wird sowohl an der achsen-schraube als auch am schaltauge befestigt und sollte das schaltwerk zudem schützen weil er unter das schaltauge reicht. schein sehr solide zu sein. weiss aber noch nicht ob er wirklich alle sidehop-aufsetzer "schluckt". aber hab in foren diesbezüglich schon gutes gelesen. werd mal schauen wie er sich macht und dann wieder berichten.


----------



## -FELIX- (19. August 2010)

ne hab ne schutzblechstrebe genommen, macht sich besser als speiche bin grad ne stunde gefahren u. geht super blieb auf der kette......


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. September 2010)

hatte aber auch gutem geschranze gedient.
weiß einer zufällig wie wiel ein paar wiegt ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. September 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> hatte aber auch gutem geschranze gedient.
> weiß einer zufällig wie wiel ein paar wiegt ?



390g


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. September 2010)

noch besser  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2010)

Theoretisch gehÃ¶rt die ja nun an meine Wand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (20. September 2010)

der erste riss in meinem doch schon recht altem vinco:


----------



## ecols (20. September 2010)

sensiminded schrieb:


> der erste riss in meinem doch schon recht altem vinco



Sieht gut reparabel aus.. nur so als ersatzrad..


----------



## sensiminded (21. September 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Sieht gut reparabel aus.. nur so als ersatzrad..



hab ich damals auch gleich bei zonenschein schweißen lassen


----------



## iller_tiller (21. September 2010)

... eine ordentliche Entflanschung


----------



## hst_trialer (22. September 2010)

also das ist wirklich krass...

wenn man sich mal vorstellt dass du 20" fährst, wäre das an einem 26er bestimmt noch früher passiert.

aber ich behaupte auch hier, dass man die rissanzeichen hätte frühzeitig erkennen können.
da sind ja doch eine ganze menge risse im flansch


----------



## konrad (23. September 2010)

Till du alter schranzer!!!


----------



## Trialar (30. September 2010)

Time to say good bye...




















And say hello again


----------



## hst_trialer (30. September 2010)

Da ist wohl Stahl mal wieder die erste Wahl... 

hast wenigstens noch ein Blechlein anschweißen lassen bei der Reparatur?


----------



## -FELIX- (6. Oktober 2010)

zwar nich mein trail bike aber meinen intense downhill rahmen is gerissen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (6. Oktober 2010)

Drüberschweißen, fertig?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Oktober 2010)

iller_tiller schrieb:


>



Warscheinlich wars wegen der farbe


----------



## iller_tiller (7. Oktober 2010)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Warscheinlich wars wegen der farbe



hehe... nachdem ich die nabe in rot bestellt habe wurde auf tarty zum produkt hinzugefügt, dass das rot ins pink gehen kann...


----------



## kamo-i (7. Oktober 2010)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> hehe... nachdem ich die nabe in rot bestellt habe wurde auf tarty zum produkt hinzugefügt, dass das rot ins pink gehen kann...



LOL


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2010)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> hehe... nachdem ich die nabe in rot bestellt habe wurde auf tarty zum produkt hinzugefügt, dass das rot ins pink gehen kann...



ich kenn da 2 leute die bei sowas behilflich sein können


----------



## BlueJack (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie er sich direkt anbiedert 
Neeja, also jetzt ists ja eh zu spät zum neu eloxieren, wage zu bezweifeln dass man damit noch fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AleX_TriaL (14. Oktober 2010)

Rahmen: Rockman Kortz I
Einsatzdauer: 10 Monate
Schicksal: Bei einem "stinknormalen" Treter ohne vorherige Anzeichen (Dellen/tiefe Kratzer) gerissen. Mal schauen ob es eine Garantiemöglichkeit gibt.


----------



## trialelmi (14. Oktober 2010)

AleX_TriaL schrieb:


> Rahmen: Rockman Kortz I
> Einsatzdauer: 10 Monate
> Schicksal: Bei einem "stinknormalen" Treter ohne vorherige Anzeichen (Dellen/tiefe Kratzer) gerissen. Mal schauen ob es eine Garantiemöglichkeit gibt.


ganz ehrlich genau deswegen habe ich mich immer wieder zu einem Hoffman Bike entschieden. ich hoffe in max 2 wochen habe ich mein neues bike hier. dann gehts wieder ab.


----------



## tha_joe (15. Oktober 2010)

Uff, genau in der Schweißnaht. Starker Tobak...


----------



## BlueJack (15. Oktober 2010)

Aber vllt gerade deswegen evtl möglich das neu zu verschweißen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Rockman-Mist wieder.
Erst passt an den Karren nichts zusammen, und dann brechen sie auch noch.. Jackpot!


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Oktober 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Rockman-Mist wieder.
> Erst passt an den Karren nichts zusammen, und dann brechen sie auch noch.. Jackpot!



fÃ¼r den preis kann man sowas doch verlangen!


----------



## erwinosius (15. Oktober 2010)

Eine Schweißnaht sollte normal nie brechen. Wenn dann knapp daneben. Aber die Schweißnaht selber, vor allem so genau am Rohrdas sieht mir eher nach einem Verarbeitungsfehler aus.
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück beim reklamieren.

gruß
erwin


----------



## pippi (15. Oktober 2010)

ich will jetzt kein kommentare zu den löchern haben


----------



## pippi (15. Oktober 2010)

und weil´s so schön war... 



wo wir dann wieder bei rockman wären 





gute augen können da auch schon einen haarriss erkennen


----------



## trialelmi (15. Oktober 2010)

du kriegst wohl jede kurkel kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (15. Oktober 2010)

Ach pippi, du alter Schranzer du 
Hatteste eig am Mittwoch noch geschafft den Hook aufs HR zu ziehen *und oben zu bleiben*?


----------



## LBC (16. Oktober 2010)

R.i.p. magnesiumfelge beim frontgap passiert


----------



## tha_joe (16. Oktober 2010)

Alle auf der Disc-Seite gezogen, oder?


----------



## LBC (16. Oktober 2010)

6 löcher auf der disc seite
hab noch ein anderes rad mit hs33 vorne hinten auch magfelgen da ist noch nichts ausgerissen
hoffentlich sind die neuen stabiler


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Oktober 2010)

da sind die felgen wohl wirklich nicht disc-tauglich!
der nabenkörper überträgt nämlich nichtmal 10% der eingeleiteten bremskraft auf die andere seite somit sind vermutlich wirklich nur durch die scheibenbremse die schäden entstanden


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr die auch, seit einem Jahr. Die vordere hält super, aber 2 Hr Felgen von dob hab ich schon genauso zerstört...


----------



## echo trailer (17. Oktober 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/765376
so, das ist mein ozonys xr20, der eh schon eingerissen ist.

jetzt ist die verdammte scheibenbremsaufnahme durchgebrochen, am rahmen.
was für ein kack.


----------



## trial_asl (29. Oktober 2010)

So, das wäre die 2te in 4 Monaten... -.-


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Oktober 2010)

Und mal wieder die böse 4-Punkt-Aufnahme... Warum schweißen sie da kein Blech drunter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (29. Oktober 2010)

das kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor 
ich hab genau die gleiche gabel
die hat bei mir 8 tage gehalten...EIN GLÜCK habe ich dei risse über der aufnahme bemerkt bevor sie mir abgebrochen wäre...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Oktober 2010)

trial_asl schrieb:


> So, das wÃ¤re die 2te in 4 Monaten... -.-



Und ich sagte noch: warum eine Neon?!


----------



## -FELIX- (31. Oktober 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die böse 4-Punkt-Aufnahme... Warum schweißen sie da kein Blech drunter???




bei meiner neon gabel sind da bleche zur verstärkung geschweisst!
aber ein zweites mal würde ich mir keine kaufen, meine gabel wirkt nicht sehr steif.....


----------



## AleX_TriaL (2. November 2010)

Wo wir schon einmal bei Gabeln und deren "herausragender" Qualität sind. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine RockMan Spade (+20mm) die zwar nicht gebrochen, aber dennoch unbrauchbar ist. 

Offensichtlich hat man bei der Produktion die Halterung für den Bremssattel ein paar Millimeter zu weit unten angebracht. Das Resultat ist zu sehen, die 180mm Disc passt nicht.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. November 2010)

Ein Glück ist der IS2000 ein "Internationaler Standard"...
Hast du eine andere Bremse mit 160er Sattel? Vielleicht würde die ja passen.


----------



## duro e (2. November 2010)

naja das ewige taiwann deng gabel gedöns , bei meiner urban ist die is aufnahme nicht perfekt angeschweißt gewesen , musste das etwas abfeilen alles und adaoter anpassen bis es schleiffrei war .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AleX_TriaL (2. November 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ein Glück ist der IS2000 ein "Internationaler Standard"...
> Hast du eine andere Bremse mit 160er Sattel? Vielleicht würde die ja passen.



Nein, eine andere Bremse mit 160er Sattel habe ich nicht. Wenn Rockman eine genauso "präzise" Scheibenbremse rausbringen würde, würde die wahrscheinlich passen... Mal schauen was der Hersteller dazu sagt.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. November 2010)

Ich hab in einem ähnlichen Fall schon mal den Bremssattel im Schlitz stirnseitig aufgefeilt, das hat ganz gut funktioniert. Man braucht halt eine schön schmale Feile.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. November 2010)

du brauchst halt ne "Versatzschraube" wie im ersten Bild:


----------



## AleX_TriaL (3. November 2010)

Bei einer neuen Gabel erwarte ich, dass alles passt. Deshalb wrid sie wohl direkt über Tartybikes zu Rockman zurück geschickt.


----------



## luckygambler (3. November 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> du brauchst halt ne "Versatzschraube" wie im ersten Bild:



lol... ich frage mich wie man die 6 und 9 reinschrauben soll


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2010)

@hst trialer
herlich um so mehr man liest und drüber nachdenkt, um so lustiger ists. Hat mir die mittagspause in der uni etwas versüßt, war zwar eh schon zuckersüß aber naja


----------



## luckygambler (3. November 2010)

aha.. jetzt wo ich die beschreibungen lese wird ir einiges klar


----------



## iller_tiller (3. November 2010)

von den Schrauben gibt es noch mehr:
Sonderschrauben
mein Favorit: Magnetschraubenkopf.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2010)

"Sonderschraube mit Vorbereitung fÃ¼r eine Notsprengung" toppt einfach alles.


-edit-
Und ich merke jetzt erst, dass das nur Verar*schung ist


----------



## BlueJack (3. November 2010)

Bestimmt werden die "Variomogelschraube zum Vortäuschen stabiler mechanischer Verbindungen" und die Magnetkopfschrauben speziell für den chinesischen Markt produziert 
Sieht so aus, als ob es hält, tut es aber nicht 
Auch wenn es nicht existente Fake-Schrauben sind (bis auf die Inbusschraube) sind einige davon gar nicht mal so dümmlich und könnten durchaus praktischen Nutzen haben, zB die Selbstsenkschraube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (30. November 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich bedaure euch mitteilen zu müssen, dass meine schöne Koxx Grey Sky Gabel gebrochen ist. Wie ihr auf den Fotos seht, ist der Stahlschaft im Inneren der Krone gebrochen. Nur der Kleber hat ihn noch daran gehindert, sich von der Krone zu lösen. Ich habe es erst gemerkt, als langsam die Gabel immer mehr Spiel nach vorn und hinten bekam. Hier sind ein paar Bilder.


 


Hab schon mit Jan gesprochen, der sagt so einen Bruch kennt er bei dieser Gabel noch nicht. Daher versuche ich wieder eine Grey Sky Gabel zu bekommen. Ich denke hier nämlich eher an einen Anriss, der von der Produktion herrührt. Die Kanten waren ziemlich schlecht entgratet.

Des Weiteren ist mir auch noch eine Bremsklemme von TryAll in der Mitte durchgebrochen. Das hat geklungen, als sei mir die Bremsaufnahme abgerissen. Hier habt ihr ein Foto.


 

Hoffentlich waren das Einzelfälle. Ich möchte Keinem wünschen, dass so ein Bruch bei einem ordentlichen Sprung passiert.

Bis später


----------



## AleX_TriaL (30. November 2010)

Da hast du aber wieder zugeschlagen. Der Mann lässt nichts unversucht. Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Ersatz problemlos, garantie müsste ja noch drauf sein. Denn gute Alternativen zu der Gabel gibt's im Moment kaum.


----------



## montfa (30. November 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> (...) meine schöne Koxx Grey Sky Gabel gebrochen ist. (... )Ich habe es erst gemerkt, als langsam die Gabel immer mehr Spiel nach vorn und hinten bekam.



rätsel gelöst! im grunde genommen tut es mir leid... aber gute arbeit, mister hook-up! 

breake clamp? 



AleX_TriaL schrieb:


> (...) gute Alternativen zu der Gabel gibt's im Moment kaum.



trialtech?


----------



## AleX_TriaL (30. November 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> trialtech?



Im Grunde schon, aber die ist halt schwarz und nicht "grey (sky)", hat so einen merkwürdigen Schaft mit Gewinde und soll laut Hersteller nur für 9mm Achsen, also für VIZ und Trialtech, geeignet sein. Ich wollte die auch erst für meinen neuen Rahmen haben, aber mit meinem abgeschrägten Vorbau und meiner 10mm Achse hätte das nicht so richtig zsammen gepasst .


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Dezember 2010)

die halteschellen sind ein 1a dauerbruch, das sieht man super an der bruchfläche. außerdem sieht es so aus, als wenn der riss seitlich begann. vermutlich einfach durch die kanten spannungsspitzen erzeugt durch die montagen. das regelmäßige bremsen zerrt dann das material langsam auseinander


----------



## echo trialer (1. Dezember 2010)

meine monty 26" gabel ist genau an der gleichen stelle gebrochen so wie bei deiner gabel....
ich hab einen ganz leichten vorderradgap gemacht auf dem boden, um meinem bruder zu zeigen wie man das gewicht verlagert.
einmal laut KNAK und das teil war an der stelle durch  der schaft ist zum glück nicht rausgeruscht 
LG

PS: die gabel hat aber erstaunlich lange gehalten finde ich schätze mal 3/4 jahr oder so.


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2010)

hab auch mal wieder was vollbracht.
im neuzustand heißt sie a2z windcutter disc
diese wurde getauft auf  winkelcutter


----------



## kamo-i (1. Dezember 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder was vollbracht.
> im neuzustand heißt sie a2z windcutter disc
> diese wurde getauft auf  winkelcutter
> ]



BÄM! ... gibs da ne Geschichte zu? Also wie is passiert? Oder "einfach so" ???


----------



## sensiminded (1. Dezember 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> BÄM! ... gibs da ne Geschichte zu? Also wie is passiert? Oder "einfach so" ???



bestimmt zu brachiale bremskraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2010)

also ^^
ja mit brachial liegst schon gut 
an meiner echo urban gabel , war die aufnahme wohl falsch angeschweißt , und bei einer schräglage hat sich das rad halt verwindet , und die scheibe hat sich in der bremse verkanntet . durch dieses verkannten entstand eine richtige wucht  m dadurch hat sich die scheibe aus dem bremssattel rausgebogen,
dabei hat sich die gabelaufnahme auch noch verbogen .
das untere loch habe ich bei einem freund später mit spezialwerkzeug plan gefräst ,
sieht man wohl deutlich wie viel da abkam.






haben nach dem planfräsen mal mehrere bremsen für 180mm drangebaut und verschiedene discs , mal hat es geschliffen wie sau , mal war nen halben mm luft nach oben , aber nur bei pm bremsen.
meine bremse war ne marta sl , ist gottseidank noch heile . 
aber wir mussten letzten endes feststellen das die aufnahme der gabel ca 1mm zu tief angeschweißt ist und es dadruch passierte.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Dezember 2010)

Meine gute Marta SL  HAHA Papauz!!!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Meine gute Marta SL  HAHA Papauz!!!



Marta.... ob Sl oder nicht... die bremse ist doch totaler mist..


----------



## duro e (2. Dezember 2010)

ich find die top ^^


----------



## kamo-i (2. Dezember 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Marta.... ob Sl oder nicht... die bremse ist doch totaler mist..



 jetzt gehts gleich los.... 

Aber auf welchen Erfahrungen stützt du deine Aussage? Nur auf deine Eigenen und nur auf eine einzige Bremse? 

...also das Marta-Setup, was ich bei hst_trialer gefahren bin war der Kracher.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Dezember 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> *jetzt gehts gleich los*....
> 
> Aber auf welchen Erfahrungen stÃ¼tzt du deine Aussage? Nur auf deine Eigenen und nur auf eine einzige Bremse?
> 
> ...also das Marta-Setup, was ich bei hst_trialer gefahren bin war der Kracher.




Hydraulik an sich ist kacke.




JETZT geht's los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (2. Dezember 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hydraulik an sich ist kacke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du gelitten ?
Was kacke ist, sind Bremsen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger !
Und wo wir schon dabei sind...FahrrÃ¤der gehen gar ne!


----------



## echo trailer (2. Dezember 2010)

fußball ist geil. im gegensatz zu trialen und überhaubt fahrradfahren.

so.. JETZT gehts los 




......bitte nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Dezember 2010)

Trial-JÃ¼ngling schrieb:


> ...FahrrÃ¤der gehen gar ne!



Nur TrialrÃ¤der gehen gar nicht.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Dezember 2010)

no comment


----------



## bike 20 (2. Dezember 2010)

Winter


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (3. Dezember 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nur TrialrÃ¤der gehen gar nicht.



Also jetzt nach den bildern... mach ich ne ausnahme bei "trial"-fahrrÃ¤der(was immer das auch fÃ¼r fahrrÃ¤der sind) .......


----------



## TrialerPhil (3. Dezember 2010)

Was auch immer ihr genommen habt.... es war nichts gutes


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. Dezember 2010)

was ist "nicht gut" ?


----------



## pippi (20. Januar 2011)

ohne worte







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pippi (20. Januar 2011)

so, jetzt hat sich auch die mistgabel bei mir verabschiedet






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (20. Januar 2011)

tja name steht für qualität in diesem fall 
totaler mist 

orginaler coust pad gebrochen oder ist des nen heatsink belag? ,
fahr lieber mit alu backings


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Januar 2011)

Auch nach dem 19937 mal wird der Gag nicht gut.. sorry.

Bin mal gespannt, wann Semmel's soweit ist


----------



## bikersemmel (21. Januar 2011)

Hab mir auch schon überlegt eine neue Gabel auf Lager zu legen.
Lang kan es nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## Sebastian G (30. Januar 2011)

Da blättert man 200 Euro für so ne Gabel hin, die extra an der HS33 Aufnahme verstärkt ist, damit die auch jah nicht abbricht. Und nach nicht mal 5 Monaten endet das Training nach einen 30cm hohen Bunny Hop trotzdem im Krankenhaus. Über der Oberlippe mussten 2 Platzwunden genäht werden, ansonsten nur Abschürfungen. Reden und Kauen ist erstmal eine Woche lang nicht drin. Dazu kommen 2 abgerissene Bremsleitungen. 

Hätte natürlich schlimmer kommen können, aber schade das es bei dem Preis überhaupt zu so etwas kommt.

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2011)

UngefÃ¤hr so sah meine 27â¬ FLD-Ebay Gabel auch aus.
Was sagt uns das?


----------



## Sebastian G (30. Januar 2011)

...Keine 27 Euro Ebay Gabeln kaufen?!


----------



## echo trailer (30. Januar 2011)

der schlaumeyer will wohl sagen, dass das alles eh das gleiche ist.
ist aber nicht?!!

meine güte, das war aber auch ein ebflug ey, ich will ja garnicht dran denken


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Januar 2011)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Da blättert man 200 Euro für so ne Gabel hin, die extra an der HS33 Aufnahme verstärkt ist, damit die auch jah nicht abbricht. Und nach nicht mal 5 Monaten endet das Training nach einen 30cm hohen Bunny Hop trotzdem im Krankenhaus. Über der Oberlippe mussten 2 Platzwunden genäht werden, ansonsten nur Abschürfungen. Reden und Kauen ist erstmal eine Woche lang nicht drin. Dazu kommen 2 abgerissene Bremsleitungen.
> 
> Hätte natürlich schlimmer kommen können, aber schade das es bei dem Preis überhaupt zu so etwas kommt.
> 
> Grüße, Sebastian



An der 4Punkt-Aufnahme hats diesmal ja auch gehalten
Hast ja nochma Glück gehabt... hätte auch ins Auge gehen können...
Gute Besserung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> der schlaumeyer will wohl sagen, dass das alles eh das gleiche ist.
> ist aber nicht?!!



Was geht denn mit dir?
Traurig, dass es dir nicht zu Denken gibt, dass eine <30Â Gabel an der gleichen Stelle reiÃt wie so ein Bonzenmist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (30. Januar 2011)

Ja aber was kauft man denn dann nun, wenn noch nichtmal die teuren Gabeln halten? Weiterhin billige und darauf hoffen, dass sie wenigstens nen Jahr hält?
Sehr diffizil die ganze Sache...bleibt ja fast nur Selbstbau übrig...


----------



## kamo-i (30. Januar 2011)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Ja aber was kauft man denn dann nun, wenn noch nichtmal die teuren Gabeln halten? Weiterhin billige und darauf hoffen, dass sie wenigstens nen Jahr hält?
> Sehr diffizil die ganze Sache...bleibt ja fast nur Selbstbau übrig...



Ich nehm einfach nichts no-name-billiges und nix ober-leichtbau-mäßiges.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2011)

Eine stabile und langlebige Gabel muss ganz einfach einen Schaft mit durchgÃ¤ngig 5mm WandstÃ¤rke aufweisen und darf keine HS33 Aufnahme haben.
Mir sind Gabeln mit diesen Eigenschaften nie gerissen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Januar 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Eine stabile und langlebige Gabel muss ganz einfach einen Schaft mit durchgÃ¤ngig 5mm WandstÃ¤rke aufweisen und darf keine HS33 Aufnahme haben.
> Mir sind Gabeln mit diesen Eigenschaften nie gerissen.



...oder das teil muss einfach komplett aus stahl sein


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mit der Forx eigentlich recht zufrieden.. ich kriegs eigentlich immer hin die vor 6 monaten zu zerbersten und krieg dann schön garantie..

Und wenn nicht hab ich halt das Glück das Papi für die entstandenen Schäden aufkommt, ein paar jahre zumindest noch..


----------



## Sherco (30. Januar 2011)

Ich behaupte eine gute,aber schwerere,Alternative stellen die Trialtech Gabeln da.
Sind dazu noch günstiger als der Forxx kram.
Irgendwann wird jedes Teil,das dauerhafte Belastung erfährt nunmal auch das zeitliche Segnen.
Die Trialtech Gabel(20") macht zumindest bisher einen sehr robusten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (30. Januar 2011)

Die Trialtech Gabel hatte ich, hat 8 Monate gehalten. Naja, immerhin doppelt so lange. Die werde ich mir jetzt auch wieder holen.


----------



## siede. (30. Januar 2011)

^ wow, vor dir ist wohl keine Gabel sicher 

Dabei sollte die Trialtech Gabel eigentlich das non-plus-ultra sein.

Zur Rockman... allein wenn man sich schon die Ausfallenden anschaut, muss einem doch klar sein, dass das Ding nur zur Deko konzipiert ist?!


----------



## Sebastian G (30. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne noch 2 weitere Fälle, wo die Trialtech gabel mit hs33 Aufnahme nicht einmal ein Jahr überstanden hat. 

Das auch die beste Gabel nicht ewig hält ist natürlich klar, aber ich finde, dass eine Gabel unter keinen Umständen am Schaft brechen darf. Naja, kann man eh nicht ändern.


----------



## duro e (30. Januar 2011)

ja schaft brechen kann ich vom dirt nen lied singen , mit den 1000 knochenbrüchen im gesicht weiß ja eig jeder bei mir.

die beste gabel finde ich kann man nicht definieren , es liegt letzten endes doch an zu vielen punkten . materialstärke , bauweise , schweißnähte bzw auch der einbrand der nähte , fahrweise , art der aktionen.

bei gabeln sollte man schon wenn man gut fährt etwas mehr gewicht in kauf nehmen .
ich fahre die neue echo sl gabel  , der schaft ist aber massiv , 4,5 mm oder so . der wird halten . die gabel generell auch so , da ich nicht wirklich gut bin .
aber diese gabeln mit hs33 aufnahmen sind nichts tolles.  disc only ist einfach besser . 
echo urban disc only müsst gut halten , auch wenn sie eventuell nicht so super schön ist.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2011)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch 2 weitere FÃ¤lle, wo die Trialtech gabel mit hs33 Aufnahme nicht einmal ein Jahr Ã¼berstanden hat.



Und genau das ist eben die Schwachstelle.
Hatte im Sommer eine Urban genau 3 Wochen am Rad, dann sah sie so aus:




Meine jetztige Urban mit Cantisockeln (sitzen weiter unten an der Gabel, nicht an der Biegung wie die HS33-Aufahme) und disc fahre ich nun schon ein Jahr. 
BB7 (+185er G2 Scheibe) und 85Kg Fahrer in Verbindung mit nicht mehr ganz so anfÃ¤ngerhaften Fahrweise machen die Gabel fÃ¼r mich relativ empfehlenswert.


Wenn es denn unbedingt die Felgenbremse vorne sein muss, aber die HS33-Stelle nicht vorhanden sein soll, dann wÃ¼rde ich zu einer V-Brake raten. Damit wÃ¤rst du auf der sicheren Seite (seit Watson wissen wir, dass es auch geht )


----------



## pippi (23. Februar 2011)

und schon wieder rockman 











aber vllt bin ich auch nur zu fett


----------



## BlueJack (23. Februar 2011)

Hinterm Ohrläppchen oder wie? 
Wobei ists passiert?


----------



## duro e (23. Februar 2011)

haha da gabs mal ein bild , simons vorderfelge , glaub bei der ersten ausfahrt und war nen monty teil , aber is ja alles selbe zeugs.




sieht ebenso sexy schief aus 
man man pippi , deine ständigen posts hier kann man bald als spam bewerten -


----------



## AleX_TriaL (23. Februar 2011)

@pippi: Du machst mir richtig Hoffnung was die Lebensdauer meiner Rockman-Parts angeht...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (8. März 2011)

Ich seh gar nichts auf deinen Bilder...!!???


----------



## echo trailer (8. März 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Ich seh gar nichts auf deinen Bilder...!!???



ich schon......!!???


----------



## echo trailer (8. März 2011)

leider ist es durch. gab aber ohne probleme sofort garantie







[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/849908]
	
[/URL]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luxuzz (8. März 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> leider ist es durch. gab aber ohne probleme sofort garantie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



firma,produkt?


----------



## echo trialer (8. März 2011)

ozonys curv 2


----------



## echo trailer (8. März 2011)

echo trialer schrieb:


> ozonys curv 2



sieht man doch 

ach ja, falls man es nicht sieht...
es handelt sich um einen unterrohrbruch....


----------



## dane08 (8. März 2011)

erinnert mich irgendwie an mein monty.
hoffe das ist n einzellfall und meiner macht nicht auch bald die biege...
was kommtn jetz für n neuer? wirklich triton?


----------



## echo trailer (8. März 2011)

bruno meinte, es gab probleme mit einzelnen rahmen. 

wahrscheinlich schon. ja


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. März 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> bruno meinte, es gab probleme mit einzelnen rahmen.
> 
> wahrscheinlich schon. ja



Schonwieder nen Rahmen..... da kriegt man ja fast mitleid 

Mein Hoffmann Rahmen mit unglaublichen 1450g hält nach fast 1,5 jahren immernoch und der wird auch niemals brechen 

Lorenz hats drauf^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (9. März 2011)

dann lass dich mit deinem scheiß hoffmann doch mal hier bei uns blicken... laberhannes 

ja, der rahmen hat es wirklich nicht sonderlich lange gemacht. 3,5 monate um ganau zu sein. aber bruno hat ja auch keine beanstandungen gemacht


----------



## Heizerer2000 (9. März 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> dann lass dich mit deinem scheiß hoffmann doch mal hier bei uns blicken... laberhannes
> 
> ja, der rahmen hat es wirklich nicht sonderlich lange geamcht. 3,5 monate um ganeu zu sein. aber es bruno hat ja auch keine beanstandungen gemacht



scheiss Hoffmann warum,bist du der Profi


----------



## echo trialer (9. März 2011)

ich glaube er meinte damit vielleicht das der rahmen von herr velke-trialer schon 1.5 jahre lang hält ,weil er ja wie wir wissen so gut wie nie damit fährt 

aber ich will nichts gegen hoffmann sagen  ist ne top marke


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. März 2011)

Das solltet ihr euch nicht fragen.... 
Erstens mach ich euch beide komplett nass....
Zweitens steh ich jeden Tag auf dem Rad, sofern möglich.

Und woher wollt ihr überhaupt wissen wie oft ich fahre ?! 
Also einfach mal die Fre**e halten wenn man keine ahnung hat.


----------



## Sherco (10. März 2011)

Hmm das ist schon ne Anmaßung zu behaupten ein Rad hält nur,weil damit nie gefahren wird.
Ich kann bestätigen das der Rahmen oft und Regelmäßig Belastungen stand hält.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (10. März 2011)

Das war doch ohnehin nur nett-spöttisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (10. März 2011)

@velpke-trialer:
mensch 
nun reg dich mal wieder ab 
war doch net fies gemeint !!! 

@sherco:
ich denke ein sky hält viel länger wenn es in der ecke rum liegt , wenn man damit keine 3m drops macht  (nur sooo ein beispiel nebeibei)
und ich kann selber bestätigen das der rahmen unter belastungen steht!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. März 2011)

Ich glaub du hast nicht gerafft was er damit sagen wollte.

Fies gemeint hin oder her, stimmt halt einfach nicht.


----------



## erwinosius (10. März 2011)

es ist doch eigentlich schon wieder Wetter zum fahren


----------



## echo trailer (10. März 2011)

...und eigentlich wollte hier auch niemand irgendjemanden anmachen 

also kann sich velpke auch mal wieder entspannen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. März 2011)

echo trialer schrieb:


> @sherco:
> ich denke ein sky hält viel länger wenn es in der ecke rum liegt , wenn man damit keine 3m drops macht  (nur sooo ein beispiel nebeibei)
> und ich kann selber bestätigen das der rahmen unter belastungen steht!



Dem kann ich wiedersprechen  Ein SKY das in der Ecke herumliegt bricht sehr viel schneller als eines, das gefahren wird 

Ein befreundeter Händler hat 5 Sky bestellt, 2 davon hat er gleich verkauft und die wurden auch ordentlich gefahren und halten immer noch. 3 hat er nicht gleich verkauft und die sind alle gebrochen... Sie sind nur im Schauraum gestanden und bei allen ist das Steuerrohr aufgeplatzt... Koxx hat die ersetzt und von denen, die sie geschickt haben, waren wieder 2 gebrochen, diesmal frisch aus dem Karton. 

Nur die, die gefahren wurden, die halten weiterhin. 

Anscheinend war da irgendeine Spannung vom Einpressen der Steuersätze, die durchs Fahren verringert wurde, keine Ahnung...


----------



## echo trialer (10. März 2011)

so ein sky hat schon mysteriöse dinge an sich


----------



## Sherco (10. März 2011)

*Übertreibung an*(sonst fühlt sich der ein oder andere Koxx Fahrer wohlmöglich angegriffen)
Das lässt ja auch bereits die Modellbezeichnung vermuten.
Man kann sich wohl den Erdball von oben anschauen,wenn man so einem Rahmen seine Gesundheit anvertraut 
*Übertreibung aus*
Zum Thema: Lars,ich würd dir ja eher zu etwas erprobten als neuen rahmen raten.Vielleicht in Richtung Hoffmann, den du für den Preis von einem Triton rahmen auch locker bekommst.


----------



## echo trialer (10. März 2011)

hoffman hat leider noch keine disc aufnahme entwickelt
...ziemlich schade...


----------



## luxuzz (10. März 2011)

Kinnas back to topic!
Alle weiteren Gespräche führt doch lieber via PM


----------



## echo trialer (26. März 2011)

Ich glaube ihr konnt euch vorstellen wie der rest vom hebel aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suchtmatte91 (26. März 2011)

ja und ich war dabei....in letzter zeit haste mit dem material nur pech
war hammer heut...danke für eure tip´s und die coolen spots.


----------



## echo trialer (26. März 2011)

naja...dabei warst du als das ding eingerissen ist  als mir das ding dann entgültig abgeborchen ist warst du nicht dabei  

war echt ne geiler runde 

immer wieder gerne für die tips


----------



## Goernsi87 (27. März 2011)

Broken Kona Stinky Primo


----------



## BlueJack (27. März 2011)

Wusste garnicht, dass nen Kona Stinky als Trialbike gilt?


----------



## Goernsi87 (27. März 2011)

Stimmt hast Recht aber hab kein andere Broken thread gefunden. 

Nice to Know...für den den es interessiert!


----------



## suchtmatte91 (27. März 2011)

echo trialer schrieb:


> naja...dabei warst du als das ding eingerissen ist  als mir das ding dann entgültig abgeborchen ist warst du nicht dabei
> 
> war echt ne geiler runde
> 
> immer wieder gerne für die tips



bist ja auch total schmerzfrei....das ding war schon halb ab, aber der henrik fährt bis zum letzten


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> bist ja auch total schmerzfrei....das ding war schon halb ab, aber der henrik fÃ¤hrt bis zum letzten



LÃ¶blich!


----------



## echo trailer (27. März 2011)

geht so  als das ding dann plötzlich abgefallen ist.. 

naja, meine HS33 ist heute auch kaputt gegangen. 
top^^


----------



## Sebastian G (28. März 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> geht so  als das ding dann plötzlich abgefallen ist..
> 
> naja, meine HS33 ist heute auch kaputt gegangen.
> top^^



"deine hs 33" ist gut. das war meine, die du da zerlegt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (31. März 2011)

Nach 3 Jahren Einsatz und einem letzten, harten Drop, hat sich nun der Gabelschaft meiner Echo Control schweren Herzens von den Gabel getrennt...

Jetzt muss ich ne Pause einlegen, bis Jan die Echo 24" Cantis rein bekommt.... aaarg!


----------



## hst_trialer (3. April 2011)

Gestern war ein kurzer Trialtag... Ich war gerade so schön am rollern zum Spot und spielte bergab ein wenig mit der HR-Bremse, denn das quietscht ja immer so wunderprima  
Aber als ich plötzlich den Hebel los ließ hörte es gar nicht mehr auf zu quietschen... Grund des Übels war, dass die Flexung so sehr am Belag gerubbelt hat, dass der, bzw der Träger,  erstmal geschmeidig gebrochen war. Die Bruchstelle sah aber auch recht unschön aus. Der Träger ist ja kein MaguraProdukt und war von recht schlechter Qualität. 

Gut das die neuen Beläge mit ALubackings da schon geordert waren


----------



## echo trailer (4. April 2011)

jaawolll 

die beläge sind einfach *******. das ist der grund 

ich hatte die auch und die haben sich bei mir genauso wie bei dir verabschiedet, allerdings bin ich da erst seid 8 monaten gefahren oder so. 
und häftig geflext war auch überhaubt nicht .... naja


----------



## suchtmatte91 (4. April 2011)

da hab ich auch noch einen..
grad noch rechtzeitig gemerkt.
3 wochen gefahren...ganz tolle heatsink´s
naja...jedenfalls hat jan gleich neue geschickt
mal sehen wie lang die halten.


----------



## duro e (4. April 2011)

hrr hab auch noch nit so lang die plastik heatsink . hoffe die halten noch , werd die vorm nächsten ride echt mal genau untersuchen nach rissen oder so


----------



## siede. (12. April 2011)

siede. schrieb:


> Nach 3 Jahren Einsatz und einem letzten, harten Drop, hat sich nun der Gabelschaft meiner Echo Control schweren Herzens von den Gabel getrennt...
> 
> Jetzt muss ich ne Pause einlegen, bis Jan die Echo 24" Cantis rein bekommt.... aaarg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-o-mat (14. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen! ich glaub das ist mein allererster Post hier im Forum. Hab heute nach 4-jähriger Pause mein neues Bike bekommen, bin eine Stunde gefahren und hab mir auch gleich mal so kurz vorm Wochenende das Schaltauge verbogen - und weit und breit kein Schraubstock zu sehen -.-' ich könnte mir grade so in arsch beißen


----------



## BlueJack (15. April 2011)

Ein Hammer und eine feste Unterlage tut's zur Not auch (je nach "Verbogenheitsgrad") 
Ansonsten für die Zukunft auf Kettenspanner ohne Schaltaugenmontage sparen, kostet auf jeden Fall deutlich weniger Nerven


----------



## Michunddich (17. April 2011)

Erst kettenriss dann das: 




Bei einem seitenhop runterwärts... uuuhm... von beiden Rädern, 30cm runter auf beide Räder.





Zum Glück bin ich anfänger!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. April 2011)

Es gibt echt noch Leute, die vierkant fahren. Unglaublich.


----------



## BlueJack (17. April 2011)

Naja als Anfänger taugt Vierkant ja noch was...wenn man nich zu doll schranzt...später ists natürlich untauglich wie sonstwas, logisch, da wirken ja ganz andere Kräfte...


----------



## Michunddich (17. April 2011)

Jetzt kann ich ja rein tun, was ich will.


----------



## echo trialer (17. April 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Es gibt echt noch Leute, die vierkant fahren. Unglaublich.



Einer muss es ja machen !


----------



## ecols (17. April 2011)

Gute Arbeit!

Aber die Tage des 4Kant waren wirklich gezählt..


----------



## luxuzz (18. April 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit!
> 
> Aber die Tage des 4Kant waren wirklich gezählt..



Davon kann ich auch ein Lied singen. Vor meinen Augen ist jemand über einen nur wirklich kleinen Drop gesprungen. Bei der Landung ist auch seine 4-Kant Kurbel gebrochen er fasste sich ans Bein und beklagte sich über Schmerzen. Auf dem Heimweg wurde sein Schuh langsam rot, also zerrte er die Jeans Hose hoch und da sah man eine ca 10cmx3cm klaffende Wunde...

4-Kant hat im AM/FR/DH Bereich absolut nichts verloren :/


----------



## ecols (18. April 2011)

Hier ist Trial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. April 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Hier ist Trial.



Hallo, Trial! Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Eisbein (18. April 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hallo, Trial! Willkommen im Forum.



"gefÃ¤llt mir"


----------



## jan_hl (18. April 2011)

Ein Tensile Lenker.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. April 2011)

aber eine recht ungewöhnliche Stelle...


----------



## Sherco (18. April 2011)

Mein alter Lenker "biegt" sich schon an der selben Stelle.Selber Lenker,Try All soweit ich das erkennen kann.


----------



## jan_hl (18. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> aber eine recht ungewöhnliche Stelle...



Wenn ich das englische Forum richtig verstehe, dann ist das der x-te Tensile Lenker der in den letzten Monaten an der Stelle gebrochen ist. Wenn den irgendwer fährt würde ich drüber nachdenken den auszutauschen.


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2011)

oder sich vll. mal an der hersteller wenden. Kann ja nicht sein das die dinger alle an der gleichen stelle brechen und jeder kauft sich ein neuen. Da sollte der hersteller oder zumindest der händler mal Kundenfreundlichkeit zeigen und austausch gewähren oder gar eine rückrufaktion starten...

Aber naja mitlerweile hat man sich ja dran gewöhnt das hier seltenst teile auf garantie getauscht werden!


----------



## echo trialer (30. April 2011)

man denkt jetzt " was ist denn daran kaputt?!"

ich sag es auch  das gewinde für den freilauf hat sich heute bei mir verabschiedet beim training...nach guten 1.5 jahren...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. April 2011)

echo trialer schrieb:


> man denkt jetzt " was ist denn daran kaputt?!"
> 
> ich sag es auch  das gewinde für den freilauf hat sich heute bei mir verabschiedet beim training...nach guten 1.5 jahren...



Warum gibts hier kein "Gefällt mir" button ? 

den würd ich am liebsten 10000 mal klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (30. April 2011)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Warum gibts hier kein "Gefällt mir" button ?
> 
> den würd ich am liebsten 10000 mal klicken



im gegensatz zu dir kann ich jetzt schon wieder fahren 

hier drauf will ich jetzt noch 1100001010 mal "gefällt mir!" klicken


----------



## Robin_Meier (2. Mai 2011)

So hab auch mal wieder was zu verzeichnen  
2 wochen Südfrankreich ham dem Material zu schaffen gemacht  
Zuerst ist das Tretlalger flöten gegangen. Zum Glück hab ich noch ein neues bekommen, war garnicht so einfach auf Französisch  
Danach (zum Glück am letzten Tag) meine noch relativ neuen Echo TR Pedalen =(  schade drum ! waren erst 5 monate alt ... 
Ersatz gibts so schnell wie möglich ...

und Jetzt Das Bild  








mfg RObin


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2011)

gut das ich gerade TR-Pedalen gekauft habe


----------



## Robin_Meier (2. Mai 2011)

die Pedale an sich sind echt der Hammer vom Gewicht und vorallem auch vom grip aber ich konnts kaum glauben als ich da auf einmal wie auf nem schwamm stand... naja aber ich schätze ähnliche kommen mir auf jeden fall wieder ans rad


----------



## ParkwayDrive (2. Mai 2011)

Ist genau die selbe Bruchstelle wie bei meinen:



Auf die Dinger gibt es doch 6 Monate Garantie (zumindest auf die "alte" Generation mit dem silbernen Innenteil), wie sieht es damit aus?
Ich habe beim Jan problemlos ersatz bekommen, sogar in einer anderen Farbe  (bei mir waren es auch ca. 5 Monate).


----------



## dane08 (3. Mai 2011)

meine try-all simple cage sind genau an der selben stelle gebrochen... hab mir die echo tr geholt, aber wie ich sehe, ist die schwachstelle die gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (3. Mai 2011)

Bei mir auch an dieser Stelle...


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2011)

Okay... anfangs habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Pedalen erstmal nur an den AM-Hobel zu bauen und später dann ans Echo, aber wenn ich das so mitbekomme, werden die wohl am AM bleiben! Die guten MG-1 sind wenigstens nicht tot zu kriegen


----------



## Robin_Meier (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab jetzt die Try All single Cage  machen einen souveränen Eindruck !
vielen Dank an den Jan  

Robin


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Mai 2011)

Kettenriss als Anschauungsbeispiel, warum man vor Fahrtantritt eine technische Durchsicht machen sollte. 
Das Kettenglied hängt nur noch an einem Steg (im Bild Ober- und Unterseite):





ConneX-Kette vom Monty 211 XXV nach vier Monaten intensivem Trialen 3-5 Mal die Woche.


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Kettenriss als Anschauungsbeispiel, warum man vor Fahrtantritt eine technische Durchsicht machen sollte.
> Das Kettenglied hängt nur noch an einem Steg (im Bild Ober- und Unterseite):
> 
> 
> ...



*wachrüttel* !!! ....danke. MUSS ich unbedingt tun! Der Rahmenwechsel jetzt ist genau die richtige Gelegenheit dazu!


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2011)

@kamo-i
dann kannst du endlich mal ne dicke coolchain draufziehen!


----------



## Nord_rulez (13. Mai 2011)

apropos basti

wem fällt was auf?


----------



## erwinosius (14. Mai 2011)

Der Helm fehlt....Und er stürzt weil er von einer Schlange attakiert wird....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2011)

Aber immerhin ist der Spot genial.


----------



## Nord_rulez (14. Mai 2011)

das war auch noch in der ersten woche des trialens, mittlerweile ist ein helm pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (14. Mai 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Der Helm fehlt....Und er stürzt weil er von einer Schlange attakiert wird....



Das gleiche dachte ich auch... Schlangenattacke!!!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch keinen Helm getragen bis ich mich das erste mal geledert habe 

Also einfach gleich einen aufsetzen bitte !


----------



## Sticiouz (23. Mai 2011)

Ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem bei den Echo TR Pedalen.  Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2011)

Ein Glück fahre ich die nur am Allmountain-Hobel


----------



## Typhi (27. Mai 2011)

Also nicht das es mich gewundert hätte das meine Gabel gebrochen ist(sie war schon knapp 3 Jahre alt) aber das sie abbricht wenn das Fahrrad unbemannt auf den Boden tippt macht mir angst


----------



## duro e (27. Mai 2011)

monty gabel , glaub die billige pr gabel auch nur  sieht man am gabelholm oben am kleinen weißen trialbike aufkleber , typisch monty!


----------



## Nord_rulez (27. Mai 2011)

verdammt nochmal glück das sie beim unbemannten auftippen gebrochen ist, als beim gesicht-in-die-kante-drücker-2m-gap


----------



## Typhi (27. Mai 2011)

Naja die Mauer hatte nur Lenker-Höhe da ich leider nicht zu den Elitefahrern gehöre 

Aber ja es ist eine Gabel vom Monty 221 Pro...


----------



## Sherco (5. Juni 2011)

Was kann an der VR-Nabe ein knacken verursachen?
Lager kann ich eigentlich ausschließen,laufen tun sie zumindest noch sehr rund.
Zieh ich die Schrauben nur sehr lose an,wird auch das Geräusch weniger.
Nabe ist die Try All "H" mit Alu Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (5. Juni 2011)

Ich würd da ganz spontan auf Pitting tippen, wie sehen denn die Laufflächen in der Nabe und auf den Konen aus bzw fühlt sich der Laufring an?

Edit: Achso, ganz vergessen dass die H ja Industrie/Normlager hat...dann fällt das natürlich weg...


----------



## ingoingo (8. Juni 2011)

Die Blutspuren


----------



## siede. (8. Juni 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> *So muss das... *



hab grad meinen neuen desktop hintergrund gefunden


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juni 2011)

und den pin hast dann ausm schienbein rausgeschraubt? ach ne... hattest bestimmt keinen inbus mit 

und zeig mal endlich die neue rakete...


----------



## kamo-i (8. Juni 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> und den pin hast dann ausm schienbein rausgeschraubt? ach ne... hattest bestimmt keinen inbus mit
> 
> und zeig mal endlich die neue rakete...



  

...JA! Ich mach die Tage ma endlich Fodos. Wobei die HR-Bremse ja noch ungeloxt ist! Aber egal.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juni 2011)

und durch welche rad-durch-die-luft-schmeiß-aktion hast du das pedal gekillt? standest ja sicher nicht nur drauf...

hast bestimmt wieder zu doll am lenker gezogen und dann ist es dir übers radhaus geflogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (8. Juni 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> und durch welche rad-durch-die-luft-schmeiß-aktion hast du das pedal gekillt? standest ja sicher nicht nur drauf...
> 
> hast bestimmt wieder zu doll am lenker gezogen und dann ist es dir übers radhaus geflogen...



Naja, nicht ganz. Witziger Weise ist Sie bei einem ganz normalem ( aber verkackten) Tailwhip AUF HOLZ kaputt gegangen. Die Spuren da oben kommen auch von mir... ;-)


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. Juni 2011)

Nicht wirklich "broken", aber auch nicht weit davon entfernt. Verschleiß an der Messing Buchse im Hope Mono Trial Bremsgriff. Die Einstellschraube für den Druckpunkt hatte schon angefangen, den Bremshebel anzugreifen.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2011)

Ein recht bekanntes Problem für das es auch kaum eine Abhilfe geben wird. Wir haben einfach zuviel Kraft im Finger 
Würdest du eine aus Stahl rein bauen, würde halt der Hebel schneller verschleißen, also am besten wieder ne Messingbuchse rein.


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. Juni 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also am besten wieder ne Messingbuchse rein.



Hab ich schon bestellt - 4,50 das Stück!


----------



## cellgadis (29. Juni 2011)

Das hier ist aber wirklich broken! Try all Kurbel links


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. Juni 2011)

Unter dem Bild auf BBCode einblenden klicken und dann die Anweisung befolgen:

Du kannst dieses Bild ganz einfach im Forum einfügen, wenn du einen der nachfolgenden Codes in den Beitrag kopierst. Du hast drei Möglichkeiten: Ein Vorschaubild, eine mittlere oder eine große Version des Bildes einzubinden.


----------



## jan_hl (29. Juni 2011)

Hm, wenn man da mit der Wade dran haengen bleibt...


----------



## cellgadis (29. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich`s erkennen kann außen und ja das sind Haare, aber keine Haut!
Aber man mußte es nicht nähen.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn man sich die Bruchfläche anschaut sollte diese Frage schnell beantwortet sein: Garantiert lag schon lange zuvor ein Anriss vor!


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Juni 2011)

bei der anderen Kurbel war der Anriss aber innen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (30. Juni 2011)

hast recht war innen, ne fiese Stelle, da fällts nicht auf


----------



## kommat (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hier wurde ja öfters mal über gebrochene/gerissene Echo SL Gabeln berichtet.

Ich habe heute auch eine bekommen, eine Echo SL 26" disc only.

Betroffen waren ja vorallem die Gabeln mit der HS33Aufnahme.
Wie sind der die Erfahrungen mit der disc only? 
Ich glaube, da konnte ich keine Schadensberichte finden, zumindest kam es nicht so heraus. Ist die HS33 Aufnahme einfach die Schwachstelle, oder hat die ganze Gabel ein Problem?

Ich will die Gabel eigentlich nur zum "normalen" Fahren auf Radwegen und Strasse benutzen, vielleicht auch mal ganz leichtes Gelände, die Gabel soll in einen 26" MTB-Rahmen wandern, da ich vorne gerne auch eine Scheibe hätte.

Gruß,
kommat


----------



## duro e (23. Juli 2011)

meine sl disc only hat echt gut mitgemacht , alles verkraftet und ich bin nicht der leichteste . hab das rad halt verkauft mit der gabel , ob sie noch lebt kp , hatte sie aber paar monate.
kann nichts negatives sagen , ausser das sie etwas flext , aber tun ja alle mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Sherco (23. Juli 2011)

der Schaft der SL ist weich wie butter,bei mir wars nach kurzer zeit so schlimm,dass der Schaft Bananenartig verbogen war.


----------



## kommat (24. Juli 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> meine sl disc only hat echt gut mitgemacht , alles verkraftet und ich bin nicht der leichteste . hab das rad halt verkauft mit der gabel , ob sie noch lebt kp , hatte sie aber paar monate.
> kann nichts negatives sagen , ausser das sie etwas flext , aber tun ja alle mehr oder weniger.


 


Sherco schrieb:


> der Schaft der SL ist weich wie butter,bei mir wars nach kurzer zeit so schlimm,dass der Schaft Bananenartig verbogen war.


 
Hi,

hat man das Flexen bzw. Biegen des Schaftes nur beim Trialen, oder macht sich dies auch beim normalen Fahren (Starkes Bremsen oder Wiegetritt) bemerkbar?

Hat jemend mit der Gabel und 200mm Bremsscheiben Erfahrung?

Gruß,
kommat


----------



## ecols (24. Juli 2011)

200mm Bremsscheibe in ner Starrgabel und das Ding soll nicht zum Trialen verwendet werden? Bist du professioneller Stoppie König?


----------



## kommat (24. Juli 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> 200mm Bremsscheibe in ner Starrgabel und das Ding soll nicht zum Trialen verwendet werden? Bist du professioneller Stoppie König?


 
Also ein Stoppie König bin ich bestimmt nicht, aber ich bin kein Leichtgewicht, und hier habe ich auch ein paar Höhenmeter, warum soll ich da nicht ein paar Reserven haben.

Außerdem ist eine 200er Bremsscheibe sehr angenehm, den Umstieg von 185mm auf 203mm bei meinem Hardtail würde ich nie rückgängig machen.


----------



## -OX- (20. August 2011)

Ja ja ihr habt es ja  schon mal gesagt Vierkant ist nix für Trial.
(aber Hans Rey ist doch sicher auch Vierkant gefahren)

Nun ist mir im Italien Urlaub bei einem kleinen Pedakick die Achse gerissen.
Ich bin nur auf den Hintern gefallen, aber dumm geschaut hab ich schon.
Gott sei dank ist das nicht vorher schon mal passiert, dass hätte übel ausgehen können.


----------



## Sasha (1. September 2011)

Hab es wieder geschafft,inspired Four Play 2010 der 2. inne Fritten ((
das Unterrohr und oberrohr ist kurz nach dem  steuerrohr gerissen!

schau mich jetzt nach alternativen 24" rahmen um,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem adamant 24" oder dem czar 24" gemacht?
am czar gefallen mir die ausfallenden und die vorstellung ohne kettenapanner fahren zu können,
aber ob mir das 100,- Aufpreis wert ist?!?

p.s. Bild kommt später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. September 2011)

Sasha schrieb:


> Hab es wieder geschafft,inspired Four Play 2010 der 2. inne Fritten ((
> das Unterrohr und oberrohr ist kurz nach dem  steuerrohr gerissen!
> 
> schau mich jetzt nach alternativen 24" rahmen um,
> ...


kriegst nen neuen?


----------



## Sasha (1. September 2011)

Ich weiss es nicht,warte auf antwort von Jan!
Letztes mal hat inspired schon stress gemacht,und ich hab KEINEN neuen bekommen!
aber mal sehen was diesmal kommt!
ehrlich gesagt will ich jetzt auch erstmal nen anderen testen...


----------



## duro e (2. September 2011)

also man sieht nie posts von dir , doch schaut man hier , biste der postkönig .
man man man , du hasts aber auch immer irgendwie mit den teilen .
hoffe mal kriegstn neuen rahmen^^. weil die stelle sieht auch bissl komisch aus.


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2011)

an der stelle ist damals mein darkhorse sauber abgebrochen. Ober - und Unterrohr gleichzeitig!


----------



## regenmagichnich (5. September 2011)

Sasha schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem adamant 24" oder dem czar 24" gemacht?
> am czar gefallen mir die ausfallenden und die vorstellung ohne kettenapanner fahren zu können,
> aber ob mir das 100,- Aufpreis wert ist?!?




Hi, mich würden diese Fragen auch interessieren. Hmm, ach quatsch, eigentlich interessieren mich die Antworten auf diese Fragen <3

lG
Nico


----------



## Sasha (10. September 2011)

Gestern hab ich mein Bike zerlegt,also das FourPlay,und musste beim ausseinander bauen feststellen das der rahmen noch zwei weitere risse hatte,bzw ein riss und einen bruch!
Also der rahmen ist 14 monate alt,und an 4!!! stellen gerissen/gebrochen!
Und das ist mein zweiter four play,also sorry,aber sowas nenne ich sicher nicht Qualität!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (10. September 2011)

14 monate ist bei Dauerbetrieb durchaus normal.Bei mir hat bisher kein Rahmen solang gehalten.


----------



## Rheingauer (11. September 2011)

Neon Gabel gebrochen. Beim fahren ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.






-





Nachdem hier ein paar FourPlays gebrochen sind , sollte ich eine gründliche Kontrolle machen. :-(


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> 14 monate ist bei Dauerbetrieb durchaus normal.Bei mir hat bisher kein Rahmen solang gehalten.


schon gruselig das sowas einfach so hingenommen wird.


----------



## pippi (11. September 2011)

das ist keine tryall hole felge. und nicht die einzige stelle wo die nippel rausreißen.




komisch. schon wieder rockman.


----------



## florianwagner (11. September 2011)

ist das laufrad für scheibenbremse und wenn ja sind die speichen auf der scheibenseite oder auf beiden und um was für ne felge handelt es sich denn?


----------



## pippi (11. September 2011)

hey florian, wenn du meine brokenparts in diesem thread mal anschaust, sind es zu 99% nur rockman teile. ind diesem fall, wer hätte es gedacht, handelt es sich um eine rockman hinterad felge felgenbremse.

hier noch ma die vordere.


----------



## florianwagner (11. September 2011)

alter schwede, ich hab jetzt mal den thread durchgelesen, bei dir krachts ja am laufenden band. ich nehm an die nächste zeit gibts erst mal keine rockman parts oder doch?


----------



## pippi (11. September 2011)

bei mir sicher nicht. die felge und die pedalen sind die vorletzten teile. jetzt muss nur noch die VR nabe kaputt gehen, dann hab ich felgen, pedalen und kurbeln gerockmant 
und ich bin ja nicht der einzige der hier rockmanzeugs postet. mir kommt sowas nie wieder ans bike... nich mal geschenkt.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (12. September 2011)

Rockman... die Rahmen sollen unglaublich lang halten, habe ich gehört... *räusper*. Ich glaube das einzig gute Produkt von Rockman ist der Carbonlenker.


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2011)

Schade... 

Älterer Echo Control.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (14. September 2011)

Bild kenn ich vom freund


----------



## suchtmatte91 (15. September 2011)

na super....mal ne andere kette durch empfehlung ausprobiert und nach nem monat und 25â¬ weniger in der tasche das hier. schÃ¶n gemault hab ich mich


----------



## Sherco (15. September 2011)

was anderes als die Coolchain sollte man nicht probieren.Ausser vielleicht die KHE collapse


----------



## Insomnia- (15. September 2011)

Nachdem ich die Koolchain das zweite mal zertreten habe, hab ich mir Heute mal die Shadow ans Rad genietet, ich gehe das ganze allerdings etwas skeptisch an.


----------



## TRAILER (15. September 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> na super....mal ne andere kette durch empfehlung ausprobiert und nach nem monat und 25 weniger in der tasche das hier. schön gemault hab ich mich



sowas habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. eigentich bricht doch immer das aussenteil ab.


----------



## ecols (16. September 2011)

das wurde sicher nicht mitm revolver vernietet..


----------



## suchtmatte91 (16. September 2011)

moin..doch wurde es...es ist ja auch nicht die nietstelle von mir, sondern eins von den werksgenieteten gliedern.


----------



## pippi (16. September 2011)

um mich mal einzumischen. mir ist es auch schon oft passiert dass die kette nicht reißt sondern nur die glieder aufgehen. und neulich hab ich auch den fehler erkannt. kurz zuvor bin ich auf den rockring geknallt.wohl aber auch ein wenig auf die kette und habe mir dir glieder aufgebogen. auch wenn´s nur ganz wenig war. beim nächsten gap mit dem glied an der falschen stelle... zack, da fliegt er...
es war noch roter backstein an dem glied. daher meine erkenntnis. vllt war´s bei dir ähnlich.


----------



## duro e (16. September 2011)

was ketten angeht , halfnick niemals , reißt nur. zu mindest hielt der  rotz nicht bei mir.
cool chain breit , da lösten sich immer die laschen bissl . aber nie gerissen,
cool chain schmal , nie probleme gehabt. über 6 monate gefahren.
nun fahre ich ne lite chain , war erst skeptisch aber taugt wohl doch gut was.
und für alle , die nie die richtige kette finden irgendwie,
dann kauft euch ne wippermann connex bmx1 g8 kette , das stabilste was man kriegen kann auf dem markt !. 
nachteil , purer anti leichtbau und das ding muss viel geschmiert werden.
http://shop.connexchain.com/product_info.php?info=p181_Connex-Fahrradkette-1G8--Nickel-.html
hält über 1500kg aus was bruchlast angeht  .
ist nur bissl umständlich die zu nieten , da brauch man schon nen hochwertigen nieter der was abkann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> moin..doch wurde es...es ist ja auch nicht die nietstelle von mir, sondern eins von den werksgenieteten gliedern.



noch ein grund mehr Kettenschlösser zufahren!!!


----------



## duro e (22. September 2011)

eben , zumal kettenschlösser genau so stabil sind , finds lächerlich wenn viele wegen kettenschlössern so kummer schieben  .
kettenschloss ist mir noch nie kaputt gegangen , egal bei welcher kette.


----------



## erwinosius (22. September 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man Anwenderfehler auch nicht ausschließen....In beiden Fällen......


----------



## echo trailer (22. September 2011)

um mal mein Bestes zum Thema Kettenschlösser zu geben:

Ich verbaue die auch immer und hatt eigentlich nie Probleme damit...
...bis vor kurzem

Ich wollte nn gap machen und die kette reist...haben dann noch einen teil vom Kettenschloss wieder gefunden.
Diagnose:

Das Kettenschloss ist durchgebrochen und zwar da, wo die Nieten drin stecken. Also NICHT die Seite, auf der man den Splint drüber macht.

Der Bruch war genau da, wo die eine Niete drinne steckt.


----------



## duro e (23. September 2011)

im grundegenommen gillt eh , es gibt keine super stabile kette die bei jedem hält.
montagsprodukte sind nie selten , man hat mal glück , mal pech.
kommt auch sehr auf den fahrer an , pflege der kette etc.
da wirken viele dinge drauf ein , da kann man schon bissl was beeinflussen klar.
aber man sollte ne kette dann doch regelmäßig wechseln.-
ich wechsel sie so alle 4-5 monate , jenachdem wie die glieder ausschauen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. September 2011)

Zeit für kettenlose Systeme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (29. September 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> kurz zuvor bin ich auf den rockring geknallt.wohl aber auch ein wenig auf die kette und habe mir dir glieder aufgebogen. auch wenn´s nur ganz wenig war. beim nächsten gap mit dem glied an der falschen stelle... zack, da fliegt er...



So sind bei mir dieses Jahr bisher drei Ketten an meinem Monty durchgegangen. Da geht jeder verk***** Tretter voll mit der Kette auf die Kettenstrebe. Das macht keine Kette ewig mit. Auch keine Cool Chain. Auch die Connex ist so kaputt gegangen. Ich hab jetzt mal wieder ne Cool Chain schmal bestellt. Einfach weniger Schranzen, dann freuen sich auch die Herren vom Ordnungsamt


----------



## echo trialer (2. Oktober 2011)

Denn Wettkampf konnte ich trotzdem noch zu ende fahren 

PS: die andere Seite ist auch angerissen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Oktober 2011)

-gelöscht-


Hab übersehen, dass das hier ja der Trial-Bereich ist.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (3. Oktober 2011)

echo trialer schrieb:


> Denn Wettkampf konnte ich trotzdem noch zu ende fahren
> 
> PS: die andere Seite ist auch angerissen.





wie er guckt...


----------



## pippi (3. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte trialtech gabeln gehn nie kaputt. ist die erste von der ich höre und sehe.


----------



## echo trialer (3. Oktober 2011)

sieht hat auch gut 1,5 jahre mitgemacht  für eine gabel mit hs33 aufnahme ist das echt icht schlecht !!!


----------



## Sasha (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab schon 4 oder 5 davon geplättet,in ca 2 jahren


----------



## coaster (4. Oktober 2011)

Warum gibt es keine aus Cromo?


----------



## kamo-i (4. Oktober 2011)

Sasha schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 4 oder 5 davon geplättet,in ca 2 jahren



Und dann kaufst dir IMMER und IMMER wieder eine???  Dann investier doch lieber in 30-50gr. mehr Gewicht.


----------



## duro e (4. Oktober 2011)

vllt mal fahrweise überdenken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (4. Oktober 2011)

Die trialtech ist ja echt kein Leichtgewicht und was Haltbareres gibt es zur Zeit glaub ich nicht.Bei der Gabelmenge in so kurzer Zeit muss schon etwas gewaltig schief gelaufen sein.


----------



## kamo-i (4. Oktober 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Die trialtech ist ja echt kein Leichtgewicht und was Haltbareres gibt es zur Zeit glaub ich nicht.Bei der Gabelmenge in so kurzer Zeit muss schon etwas gewaltig schief gelaufen sein.



...ne urban?


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Oktober 2011)

jede beliebige gabel mit hs33 aufnahme reißt früher oder später. da kann die gabel auch 1,4 kg wiegen.... und was solls. ne neue rein und solange fahren bis sie wieder reißt. 

entweder magura vorn fahrn und sich damit abfinden, dass man hin und wieder ne neue gabel braucht oder vorn ne reine disc gabel fahrn. die sind deutlich haltbarer


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Oktober 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...ne urban?



aber herr marcel... ne urban mit der 4-punkt reisst bekanntlicherweise ähnlich schnell. wie trialmaniax schon sagt sind eigentlich alle gabeln anfällig sobald was angeschweißt wird.

mit dem einfluss einer schweißnaht auf die haltbarkeit von aluteilen kennst du dich doch nun auch nur zu gut aus


----------



## Eisbein (5. Oktober 2011)

kann man nur hoffen das er nicht jedes mal für eine neue gabel zahlen musste...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja, da hat es heute mein DOB Hinterrad am 20" zerrissen.


----------



## duro e (17. Oktober 2011)

hat aber extrem lange gehalten!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Oktober 2011)

Gut 1 1/2 Jahre. War wohl meine schuld. Eckige Löcher, da hat sie aufgegeben.


----------



## Michunddich (29. Oktober 2011)

Das Gewinde innen ist ab von meiner Druckpunkt verstell Mutter.
Also habe ich eins aus Alu gedrechselt.
Ja! Da bin ich stolz drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. Oktober 2011)

Sieht voll gut aus. Und das hast das Teil wirklich auf einer Drechselbank gemacht?


----------



## Michunddich (29. Oktober 2011)

Drechselbank habe ich nicht einmall in der nähe.
Langloch Bohrmaschine und Flex und Schleifpapier.
Halt alles was in einer Schreinerei da ist.
2-3 Stunden bearbeitungs Zeit


----------



## erwinosius (1. November 2011)

saugut....schön wenn man sieht dass man nicht für alles nen MAschinenpark im Hintergrund haben muss


----------



## Chrisi78 (1. November 2011)

Am Anfang waren Himmel und Erde. Den Rest haben wir gemacht.

  DAS HANDWERK   

Sauber gemacht das Teil


----------



## Michunddich (2. November 2011)

wenn jemand so ein Teil braucht, dem kann ich eins bauen.


----------



## Mr. Terror (2. November 2011)

Am Wochenende hat sich meine Hope Pro 2 Trial Nabe verabschiedet. Die Verzahnung in welche die Freilaufklinken greifen hat sich komplett vom Nabenkörper abgeschert. Die Nabe war erst 8 Monate alt, hat mir bis dahin eigentlich gut  gefallen.










Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (3. November 2011)

Da würde ich als erstes mal ne Mail an den Händler oder an Hope schreiben. Hope sollte, der Händler muss sie dir ersetzen.

Bin auf die Reaktion gespannt!


----------



## kamo-i (3. November 2011)

Ich auch, da ich sie auch fahre. Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Mr. Terror (3. November 2011)

Ich habe Hope gestern ne Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## duro e (3. November 2011)

wenn ich bedenke wie geil die hope lief die ich vom felix bekommen hab , die war doch einige jahre alt schon . bei mir lief die auch ohne probs , nun hab ich das hr aber damit verkauft, sowas hab ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Mr. Terror (3. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade bei observedtrials.net nen Thread gefunden, wo das gleiche Problem beschrieben wird. Ich bin dann wohl doch nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=42698


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Dezember 2011)

Hier 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44961


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Dezember 2011)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44961



Und nach soviel produzierten Rock-Shox Schrott kommst du scheinbar nicht von der Marke ab???


----------



## Schraubereddie (12. Dezember 2011)

ich bin bei einer Stunt Truppe den Hellfirerstarters.

Wir absolvieren Sprünge über Distanzen, die andere noch nichtmal mit dem Motorrad wagen


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Dezember 2011)

Okay, das ist natürlich ne feine Sache. Aber ist Rockshox denn schon das stabilste was es gibt?


----------



## Mr. Terror (12. Dezember 2011)

Also jetzt gibt's Neuigkeiten zu der defekten Hope Nabe. Als ich die Nabe vor 2 Wochen von Hope zurück bekomme habe, habe ich mich erstmal gefreut, da auf dem Lieferschein "repariert" stand. Die Freude hielt allerdings nicht lange, an, da offensichtlich nur der Freilaufkörper (also da wo die Ritzel aufgesteckt werden) ausgetauscht wurde und somit der eigentliche Defekt nicht behoben war. Also wurde die Nabe nochmal zu Hope eingeschickt und heute früh kam sie dann wieder von Hope zurück. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit sie genauer zu inspizieren, aber auf jeden Fall wurde der Nabenkörper getauscht (ist jetzt die EVO-Version, voher war's noch die alte) und das Drehmoment wird auch wieder vernünftig übertragen. Ich vermute mal, die haben mir einfach eine komplett neue Nabe geschickt. Also bis auf den kleinen Schnitzer mit der "falschen" Reparatur ist alles gut gelaufen und die Nabe ist wieder einsatzfähig.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (12. Dezember 2011)

mir ist vor kurzem meine rockman alu hr achse gebrochen , scheinen nicht viel zu halten , hat auch durchgehend nen 10mm durchmesser .
der ersatz der sehr zügig vom jan kam , zeigte sich auch als nicht passend , da die beiden lagerflansche 88mm auseinander waren , gebraucht hätte ich 84mm.
hab mir nun die ersatzachse abgedreht , und gleichzeitig ne edelstahlachse gedreht , die ich nun auch fahren werde , von den passmaßen etc ist sie perfekt , dreht alles sauber und hat kein spiel. auf die paar gramm scheiss ich dann erlich gesagt weil eine hinterrad achse sollte schon halten.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2011)

Produkte die immer schneller, immer leichter werden, da wird der Endkunde als Tester hergenommen. 

Edelstahlachse? Kannst dich auch nicht entscheiden. Leichtbau oder doch Haltbarkeit auf ewig?
(Allgemein:  Diese Mentalität, das leichteste Material besitzen wollen, aber nicht dafür zu zahlen, kotzt mich an.)


----------



## duro e (12. Dezember 2011)

naja alu achse war halt verbaut serienmäßig ne ^^.
und wenn sie kaputt geht hab ich doch die erfahrung damit gewonnen , so weiß ich das die aus edelstahl ewig halten wird . man sollte halt nicht an den falschen ecken sparen.


----------



## florianwagner (17. Dezember 2011)

wenns beim antritt knackt, öfter mal die kette wechseln.


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Dezember 2011)

ist das Deine Schambehaarung?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Die Antwort würde dich wohl befriedigen. 

Was war es für eine Kette?
Zeitraum der Benutzung ?


----------



## florianwagner (18. Dezember 2011)

ist irgendeine noname kette, zeitraum war genau 19 wochen, ich fahr ca. 3x die woche.

und nein, das sind carbonfasern...


----------



## kamo-i (19. Dezember 2011)

Vll. besteht ja nach dem ganzen rum-Laminieren deine Schambehaarung aus Carbonfasern....


----------



## echo trailer (19. Dezember 2011)

top ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (11. Januar 2012)

Coust Pad 1 Jahr: (konnte den Belag noch retten und in einnen alten Halter kleben)


----------



## florianwagner (11. Januar 2012)

hatt ich auch schon öfter, aluhalter sind dein freund.


----------



## ingoingo (11. Januar 2012)

die obigen waren von jan, und formschlüssig verklebt.


----------



## ecols (12. Januar 2012)

es ist nicht euer ernst, 1 Jahr alte, kaputte Bremsbeläge in "Broken-Parts" einzustellen.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Januar 2012)

warum nicht?! 

Muss man immer akzeptieren das alles nur ein paar monate hält?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Januar 2012)

Schwalbe XX Light Schläuche. 2 Stück in 4 Wochen. 
Beide sind regelrecht explodiert.  3cm und 6 cm Risse. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Eclipse Schläuchen im Trial ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (12. Januar 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> es ist nicht euer ernst, 1 Jahr alte, kaputte Bremsbeläge in "Broken-Parts" einzustellen.



Also von nem Bremsbelag erwarte ich dass ich die Belagsfläche voll ausfahren kann ohne Angst darum zu haben ob der Halter hält.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Januar 2012)

Ein Pferd weniger im Stall


----------



## luxuzz (26. Januar 2012)

A) Bin ich blind?
B) Wo ist die Stelle denn am Rahmen?


----------



## kamo-i (26. Januar 2012)

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Januar 2012)

Bei Facebook habe ich minuten lang gesucht...
Wie bistn du darauf aurmerksam geworden? ist ja nicht gerade groß dass man es beim drüber gucken sieht


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Bei Facebook habe ich minuten lang gesucht...
> Wie bistn du darauf aurmerksam geworden? ist ja nicht gerade groß dass man es beim drüber gucken sieht



das ist eine stelle die man immer regelmäßig kontrollieren sollte!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Februar 2012)

Der Bildliche Beweis das ich es nicht besser hätte wissen sollen.
Lebensdauer: 1 1/2 Jahre
Felge DOB Hr. 20"





Zweite Hälfte:




Insgesamt 8 Bruchstellen.
326,4 Gramm


----------



## BraVe´ (9. Februar 2012)

Jetzt lief das Rad 3 Wochen, nun gehen die ersten Teile auch schon kaputt. Erst innenlager, neues gekauft und daraufhin eine Woche später die Kurbel kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. März 2012)

Wo Brechen (26") Echo SL Gabeln, Disc?
Bei mir zeichnen sich die Übergänge der Schweißnähte weiß ab. Denke ist bald zu Ende.


----------



## Sherco (9. März 2012)

Hmm bei mir hat sich eigentlich vorher der Gabelschaft komplett verbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (12. März 2012)

wie lange halten so bei euch die Echo SL gabeln?


----------



## Sherco (12. März 2012)

Bei knapp 70kg gewicht hielt meine erste knapp 6 monate. War nicht gebrochen,aber der Gabelschaft war schon mehr Bananenförmig statt grade. Die Koxx Gabeln hielten aber noch schlechter. Für das Gewicht/Preis Verhältnis meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung. Sie hält aber eben nicht wie eine Trialtech Gabel.
Anzumerken wäre noch, das ich vorne Hs33 gefahren bin. Meine neue nun mit Disc. Mal sehen, wie sich das auf die Haltbarkeit auswirkt.


----------



## LBC (25. März 2012)

Hallo, mir ist die Endkappe von meiner Hope Pro 2 Nabe Trial ausführung  (baujahr bis 2010) gebrochen an der Freilauf seite. Bräuchte eine neue wo bekomm ich die? Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, danke.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. März 2012)

Nach 1 Jahr aktivem Trialsport nun der erste wirklich große Verlust.
Echo 20" 2011 kein SL Rahmen.




ums Unterrohr herum nach einem Drop von 60cm.
Der erste Rahmenbruch von dem ich weiß.
MFG
*ELias


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. März 2012)

Wäre ich ein Rahmen und würde die ganze Zeit hinter so einem hässlichem Reifenfetzten versteckt werden würde ich auch buchstäblich daran zerbrechen.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. März 2012)

Geistreich Björ, wahrlich geistreich.


----------



## duro e (28. März 2012)

für den ersten moment sogar lustig , aber auch nur für den ersten ^^


----------



## Insomnia- (28. März 2012)

Hab den aktuellen 2011 echo jetzt im Betrieb und dieser hat an der Stelle ein Gusset... naja hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Michunddich (8. April 2012)

Wusste gar nicht dass die kaput gehen können.
Vielleicht solte man sie auch regelmässig austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (8. April 2012)

Michunddich schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass die kaput gehen können.
> Vielleicht solte man sie auch regelmässig austauschen.



Wie ich das gehasst habe... das ist mir auch schon 2-3 mal passiert 

Ich hab einfach ne normales Schraube genommen, Kopf ab, das Gewinde parallel zu einander abgeschliffen damit es in den Hebel passt und das Schraubenende rundgefeilt . Passt supper ! UND hält immernoch !


----------



## Michunddich (8. April 2012)

verdammt ist das eine gute Idee!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (8. April 2012)

Das Teil ist nunmal aus Druckguss und gibt im ungünstigen Fall auch mal auf. Ich empfehle auch gerade bei unseren Querbelastungen auf den Hebel dort einfach auf eine Stahlschraube um zu steigen. Das wird auch für die Ewigkeit halten.


----------



## Stonsen (17. April 2012)

Jetzt nach etwa 2 Monaten aktiven fahren hab ich doch auch mal was hingeärmelt.

Wie man sieht scheint der Bruch schon alt zu sein, da die Farbe beim Lackieren etwas eingedrungen ist.

Wie sind die geschmiedeten Montykurbeln so aus eurer Erfahrung?
Sind ja wirklich sehr leicht.





P1020368 von Stone2.5-16 auf Flickr




P1020369 von Stone2.5-16 auf Flickr


----------



## Stonsen (17. April 2012)

Also war es erstmal nicht verkehrt das ich mir die selbe nochmal bestellt hab, und nicht gleich deswegen auf andere umgestiegen bin?


----------



## Stonsen (17. April 2012)

Na das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (18. April 2012)

"Nach fest kommt ab" ... 

Naja heute war es dann soweit.. Rad war endlich komplett fertig, wollte nur eben schaun, ob die Bremshebel noch fest sind..

--> Magura Louise (Bj 08) Halteschellenschraube abgebrochen

Wo bekomme ich denn dafür Ersatz?


----------



## hst_trialer (18. April 2012)

Nur die Schraube gebrochen?


----------



## Sherco (18. April 2012)

Echo TR Disc brake Hebel verliert nach knapp 1,5 monaten schon massig Öl....


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. April 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nur die Schraube gebrochen?



Schraubenkopf hat sich von der Schraube verabschiedet


----------



## hst_trialer (18. April 2012)

Soll ich mal nach Ersatz schauen? Prinzipiell geht aber auch irgendeine andere mit passenden Maßen...


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. April 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Soll ich mal nach Ersatz schauen? Prinzipiell geht aber auch irgendeine andere mit passenden Maßen...



Ich hab jetzt in meiner Schraubenkiste ne passende Stahlschraube gefunden, die soll es wohl auch tun.. Aber danke!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. April 2012)

Gerade auf dem weg nach Ddorf für eine kleine Abend/Nacht Sassion platzt mir der hintere Flyweight Schlauch (kurz vor DDorf). 
Kein scheiss Radladen mehr offen, nächster halt ...zuhause, mit so einem Hass. 
Leichtbau rächt sich manchmal übel.


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. April 2012)

Nachdem nicht nur gestern mein Trialrad einen Defekt hatte, sondern mir heute auch noch beim Stadtrad eine 300km junge Kette gerissen ist, hab ich mich entschieden, dass das Trialrad schnell wieder heile werden muss!

Folgendes Problem - Bei meiner Kurbel war an der folgenden Stelle ein Distanzring:





Der Distanzring war allerdings von vornherein nicht komplett zusammenhängend, sondern hatte an einer Stelle eine kleine Lücke.
Nachdem er sich einmal über die oben gezeigte Stelle am Innenlager geschoben hat und der Freilauf somit "Feindkontakt" mit spanender Bearbeitung des Innenlagers hatte, habe ich das ganze nochmals montiert, mit der Folge, dass sich diesmal der Ring komplett verabschiedet hat:









Ich brauche jetzt also Ersatz für diesen Ring, am liebsten wäre mir einer aus Stahl, der durchgehend, also ohne Aussparung ist. Ist sowas Standardware oder brauche ich das nur bei meiner speziellen Trialkurbel?
Würde ein Kurbelneukauf das Problem lösen? (Bilder von der Kurbel - Marke: Because - sind auch im Album)

gruß Tobias


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. April 2012)

Marko schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass die kurbel auch ohnen den ring montiert werden kann. haben wir oft gemacht bei FIRST isis tretlagern.



Leider nein, wie schon geschrieben.. dadurch, dass der Ring abging hat sich das Freilaufritzel am Innenlager "vergnügt" und dort Spuren hinterlassen..


----------



## Sherco (28. April 2012)

Das Innenlager sieht auch arg schmal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Mai 2012)

Habe heute das Ersatzteil vom Jan bekommen, ging sehr schnell und unkompliziert 
Alles montiert, Kurbelschraube angezogen. Passt..

20min gefahren, Kurbel wackelt.. Ab zum nächsten Radladen, neue Kurbelschraube gekauft. Montiert und wieder 20min gefahren, wackelt, noch 5 Min gefahren.. Kurbel samt Kurbelschraube abgerissen 
Gut, dass ich in den letzten 5min vorsorglich nurnoch nach Hause gerollt bin..

Wo lag denn jetzt das Problem? Hatte die Kurbelschraube zu wenig Gewindegänge im Innenlager (Bild folgt), war die Isis-Aufnahme ausgenudelt (Bild folgt) oder liegt es am Innenlager (Breite 122mm, vorher bin ich 128mm gefahren)?

gruß Tobias - der wieder ein Wochenende ohne Trial aushalten muss..


----------



## Sherco (4. Mai 2012)

Die Schrauben lösen sich sehr häufig, ich baue die nicht ohne loctite ein.


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Mai 2012)

Hier sieht man sehr deutlich, dass scheinbar viel zu wenige Gewindegänge der Kurbel im Innenlager gegriffen haben - ich hätte den Hinweis beim Trialmarkt, dass 122mm Innenlager nicht für Kurbeln mit langem Gewinde geeignet sind, etwas früher entdecken sollen!





Nun kann ich wenigstens das Eno Ritzel und die Kurbel komplett abschreiben 





Edit:/ Nachdem meine Wut eben verflogen war habe ich mich entschieden, das alte Innenlager auszubauen und eins mit 128mm einzubauen. Klappte dank viel Fett und einer respektablen Seelenruhe ohne weitere Zwischenfälle. Habe mich dann entschieden für's Wochenende nochmal die alte Kurbel zu montieren. Ab Dienstag wird's dann etwas neues geben.

Danke nochmal an die netten Hinweise, vor allem an Sherco, der schon sehr früh erkannt hat, wo der Fehler lag!!


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Mai 2012)

was genau ist jetzt gerissen? Scheinbar ist Dir "nur" die kurbel abgefallen? Wieso sollte man die samt freilauf wegschmeißen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. Mai 2012)

@ Limelight: Der Vielzahn ist ausgenudelt, das Freilaufritzel untrennbar mit der Kurbel verheiratet und außerdem muckt der Eno Freilauf und geht nicht mehr auf - Daher soll die Kurbel in Zukunft nurnoch als Ersatz dienen..

@ Marko: 123mm Innenlager kann man einfach nicht mit Kurbeln für Freilaufritzel und Rockring fahren. Das steht so beim Jan und das kann ich nun aus eigener Erfahrung unterschreiben (Es greifen mit Spacer einfach deutlich zu wenige Gewindegänge). Daher habe ich ja auch ein 128mm Innenlager eingebaut - Jetzt greifen deutlich mehr Gewindegänge!
Was das genau für Schrauben sind weiß ich nicht, werden aber dann zusammen mit der neuen Kurbel getauscht.


----------



## Hoffes (5. Mai 2012)

Der Freilauf muss runtergehen mit dem richtigen werkzeug


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. Mai 2012)

Ich war bei dem Radladen meines Vertrauens, hatte den passenden Abzieher dabei. Wir haben die Kurbel in einen Schraubstock gespannt, den Abzieher sehr gut mit Einer Schraube fixiert und hatten trotzdem keine Chance.. Das Endresultat war dann eine ausgenudelte Abzieheraufnahme..


----------



## Hoffes (6. Mai 2012)

also mein Onkel spant den Abzieher immer mit einer schraube auf den Freilauf und spannt die kurbel dann ein und dann kommt ein langes Rohr zum aufdrehen zum Einsatz.


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Mai 2012)

So haben wir es versucht! Leider war die Abzieheraufnahme schon beim Kauf ausgenudelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (6. Mai 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> So haben wir es versucht! Leider war die Abzieheraufnahme schon beim Kauf ausgenudelt





Geht nichts über die Abzieheraufnahmen an den Echo Freiläufen. Die sind wenigstens massiv und durchdacht


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Mai 2012)

Wo gibt es denn die passenden Abzieher dafür? Habe vor mir einen Echo TR Freilauf zu holen und hätte dann schon gerne den passenden Abzieher im Haus.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Mai 2012)

Hat jeder BMX Laden. Mit meinem habe ich bisher Monty, Echo und ENO FreilÃ¤ufe problemlos runtergeholt  Ist glaub ich ein ACS.


----------



## Cirest (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Mai 2012)

Du fährst mit einer X.O Carbon Kurbel Trial?
Dachte das Holz reißt es.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Mai 2012)

Würde mich als ebenfalls X0 Fahrer intetessieren wie es passiert ist. Hab die Kurbel aktuell an meinem Enduro/Freerider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (27. Mai 2012)

ja nach langer zeit muss ich zwangsweise doch mal was posten.
nach nun fast einem jahr hat sich heute meine sl gabel an einer eher unüblichen stelle verabschiedet , genau unten am schaft abgeknackt. soweit ich weiss reissen die eher an den gabelholmen ab.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Mai 2012)

Unglaublich? Da enden doch die Hebelkräfte. Ich sollte meine im Auge behalten. Iwas knackt da in der Front.


----------



## duro e (27. Mai 2012)

meine hat 2mal laut geknackt , beim dritten mal war sie dann ab . war ne einhäng aktion mit offener bremse , das hat schon spürbar auf einmal gezogen an der gabel , die wurd auf einmal extrem weich. naja und wo ich dann entgültig hochziehen wollt war sie dann gebrochen. aber lieber bei sowas niedrigem als bei einer dicken aktion. bis auf 2 kleine kratzer an arm und bein ist nichts passiert.


----------



## duro e (29. Mai 2012)

war die echo ohne integrierten konus . steuersatz ist einer von viz.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Juni 2012)

Heute habe ich leider an meiner Because Curved Blade Gabel einen Riss unterhalb der Leitungsführung für die Scheibenbremse gefunden.. Hat damit immerhin etwa 6 Monate bei mir und bestimmt auch einige Monate beim Vorbesitzer gehalten.. Suche jetzt eine Gabel für Disc Only, Gewicht zweitrangig, Preis wichtig - Ideen?


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Juni 2012)

Erprobt und für gut befunden wurden :Echo urban Disk  Preis war ja wichtig..
Ansonsten halt noch die trialtech Gabel die ist aber wieder was teurer. Zu den anderen kann ich nichts sagen...
MfG Elias


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Juni 2012)

Und wenn du eine richtig steife Gabel willst nimm die inspired. Wie da die Haltbarkeit ist weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Juni 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Erprobt und für gut befunden wurden :Echo urban Disk  Preis war ja wichtig..
> Ansonsten halt noch die trialtech Gabel die ist aber wieder was teurer. Zu den anderen kann ich nichts sagen...
> MfG Elias



Wie lange fährst du sie jetzt schon? Vom Gewicht sind wir uns ja relativ ähnlich..!
Die Inspired-Gabel ist mir auf jedenfall zu teuer!


----------



## Sherco (9. Juni 2012)

Ich würde in jedem Fall das Geld in die Hand nehmen und zur Trialtech greifen. Bei mir hat keine Gabel annähernd  so lang gehalten


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Juni 2012)

Okay.. sind natürlich nochmal 55 mehr.. also 55 mehr die ich eigentlich nicht habe.. mal überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Und wenn du eine richtig steife Gabel willst nimm die inspired. Wie da die Haltbarkeit ist weiss ich aber nicht.



LÃ¤uft.

Hab meine damals gekauft, als mir die Urban und ihr Flex im Streetbereich auf den Geist gingen. Also eig. nicht direkt, wollte aber mal eine steife Gabel haben und hab dann halt das Geld in die Hand genommen.

Ist mittlerweile Ã¼ber ein Jahr her und wurde durchgÃ¤ngig gefahren.. brakeless, normal, Shows etc.

Also ziemlich sorglos das Ganze und echt SPÃRBAR steifer als der Rest  Viele behaupten ja das kann nicht so viel ausmachen, aber der Unterschied ist wirklich signifikant, besonders im Vergleich zum Echo-Wackelpudding 
Lohnt sich also unbedingt, wenn das Gewicht nicht sooo extrem wichtig ist


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre die Gabel jetzt ein Jahr und das ziemlich grob. Die macht alles mit bisher und jetzt hab ich sie abgegeben mit dem komplettrad.


----------



## duro e (10. Juni 2012)

fand die urban auch super! , mir hats nur irgendwan nach ner sehr dummen aktion die bremsaufnahme verbogen an der disc . aber so war sie steif , haltbar und günstig!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2012)

duro e schrieb:


> aber so war sie steif



Ãhm.. nein.


----------



## duro e (10. Juni 2012)

ehm doch ? , hatte ja vorher die koxx forxx und die echo sl später . deswegen war die urban steif


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Juni 2012)

Ich denke es wird dann auch auf die Echo Urban rauslaufen, ist einfach vom Preis her sehr attraktiv. Dazu kommt, dass ich zwar relativ schwer bin (~92kg), aber auch noch nicht lange fahre und nicht so krasse Aktionen abziehe


----------



## kamo-i (11. Juni 2012)

***  FRONTWHEELHOPS  ***

   +  





     = 





... 

Tja... Ich sag mal so... Das wär es FAST gewesen mit der Fruchtbarkeit. 


.


----------



## pippi (12. Juni 2012)

Oouuuh shit man. Warum postest du so was. da bekommt man ja angst


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2012)

pippi schrieb:


> Oouuuh shit man. Warum fÃ¤hrst du denn Vorbauten mit SchweiÃnaht! da bekommt man ja angst





Fixed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (12. Juni 2012)

die Tage hatte ich einen Echo Lauf. 

vor ein Paar tagen die Felge (Speiche ausgerissen). Eben, nachdem die neue Felge drin war. Die Achse. 


:/


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Juni 2012)

Der riss ist ja wohl kaum auf die Schweißnaht zurück zu führen oder?


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2012)

Riss direkt in der Wärmeeinflusszone der Schweißnaht.. Meine bescheidenen Maschinenbaukentnisse sagen mir, dass die Schweißnaht der Verursacher ist.


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Juni 2012)

Also materialerschwächung durch die Wärmeeinwirkung


----------



## Hoffes (12. Juni 2012)

Mal nie kleine frage 
Wie alt war denn der Vorbau


----------



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (13. Juni 2012)

Kettenspanner von trialtech, original am Inspired Fourplay Team 2011.

Ist im weg und knallt man beim missglückten sidehop "zwangsweise" drauf, zumindestens ich. 2-3 mal passiert und das Schaltauge war ab. 

sieht jetz so aus:


----------



## Basser (13. Juni 2012)

sry bild vergessen :


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Juni 2012)

Echo SL Gabel 26" von einem Kollegen... fährt jetzt wieder 'ne Urban!


----------



## echo trailer (14. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


>



Was für eine Achse war das?


----------



## ingoingo (14. Juni 2012)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Was für eine Achse war das?




Echo TR Nabe 116 ab Werk mit Alu Achse. Nungut, die hatte ihre 2-3 Jahre. Dreh ich mir halt ne neue. Wobei diese schon aus (7075?) war.
Hoffe jetzt nur dass das Material beikommt. Solange heißt es warten


----------



## Deleted 168372 (20. Juni 2012)

Am montag ist mein Rockman Akali Rahmen gebrochen...
Der ist jetzt knapp 2 jahre gefahren wurden und das ganze ist beim einhängen passiert. Ist nen ordentlicher riss.

5 minuten später hats bei nem kumpel geknallt.  
Das war irgendeine Bonz disc Gabel. 

Was für ein teurer tag!!  Und der Björn hat alles auf video 

https://vimeo.com/44404783


----------



## trialco (22. Juni 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


>



die nabe spackt auch ein wenig in letzter zeit bei mir... hoffe mir blüht nicht das selbe


----------



## duro e (23. Juni 2012)

2 jahre für einen super leichten rahmen ist eine super lebensdauer! 
manche sagen ja solche rahmen halten keine 2 monate , aber das ist eig blödsinn . 
mein rockman aurem ist nun auch 1 jahr alt . hat auch noch keine risse oder ähnliches. aber okay so einhäng geschichten oder hooks hab ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hoffes (25. Juni 2012)

ist halt echt die frage auf was für einen niveau man fährt und wie viele stunden man macht

Beim Vincent würde so ein Rahmen Bestimmt nicht lange Halten


----------



## sensiminded (10. Juli 2012)

Nun habe ich auch mal was. Zum Glück hat der Kay das durch Zufall gesehen und mir mögliche Kollateralschäden vermieden. Das war es für meine Neon Gabel.

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (27. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Echo 
1,4 Monate alt !!!


----------



## duro e (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Kombi von Vorbau und Gabelschaft angucke , kann ich nur sagen , die Person gehört geschlagen ! , egal ob vor dem Fahren oder danach , das geht gar nicht.

Schade um den schönen Rahmen , hoffe meiner hält lange.


----------



## echo trialer (27. Juli 2012)

duro e schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Kombi von Vorbau und Gabelschaft angucke , kann ich nur sagen , die Person gehört geschlagen ! , egal ob vor dem Fahren oder danach , das geht gar nicht.



Die Leute ,die nicht wissen das man keine Schräge Headkappe hat, gehören geschlagen wegen unnützen Komemtaren !


----------



## duro e (28. Juli 2012)

hatte damals selber keine schräge kappe , hab ne normale genommen , etwas kleiner geflext , dann 2 unterlegscheiben oben drauf und festgeklemmt , sah zwar nicht so schön aus , aber hat perfekt funktioniert .


----------



## echo trialer (28. Juli 2012)

Bei mir funktionierts ohne Pfusch !


----------



## ingoingo (28. Juli 2012)

echo trialer schrieb:


> Noch ein Echo
> 1,4 Monate alt !!!




same here. 3,5 Monate


----------



## Sherco (28. Juli 2012)

hmm mein 24er Echo macht noch keine Anzeichen zu reißen.


----------



## Hoffes (28. Juli 2012)

Ist ja auch kein sl Rahmen

Wie sieht's bei euch mit der Garantie aus


----------



## echo trialer (28. Juli 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Wie sieht's bei euch mit der Garantie aus



Definitiv Garantie ! Echo hat 3 Monate auf Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (28. Juli 2012)

Jan checkts ab, 3,5 Monate 

Aber was bringts wenn das Ding dann nochmal nach 3 Monaten aufgibt.


----------



## kommat (29. Juli 2012)

echo trialer schrieb:


> Definitiv Garantie ! Echo hat 3 Monate auf Rahmen


 
Und was ist mit der Gewährleistung von 24 bzw 6 Monaten?


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2012)

hat noch nie einen trialhersteller oder händler und v.a. kunden intressiert


----------



## ecols (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hab meinen Onza von Tarty anstandslos ersetzt bekommen. Riss ohne Fremdeinwirkung = Gewährleistungsfall


----------



## Sebastian G (31. Juli 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Onza von Tarty anstandslos ersetzt bekommen. Riss ohne Fremdeinwirkung = Gewährleistungsfall



Ist von Garagen und Telefonzellen runter springen nicht auch eine Art Fremdeinwirkung?


----------



## family-biker (31. Juli 2012)

gute frage....hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (1. August 2012)

sind ja alles aber trotzdem "typische" Belastungen für einen Trialrahmen....


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> sind ja alles aber trotzdem "typische" Belastungen für einen Trialrahmen....


genau das!

Vll. begreifen es die hersteller i.wann mal...


----------



## erwinosius (3. August 2012)

oder die Fahrer....die Hersteller bedienen ja nur den Markt nach immer leichteren Rahmen. Dass das dann zu Lasten der Haltbarkeit geht ist ja gemeinhin bekannt.
Ich Frage mich nur inwieweit man bei sowas aus der Gewährleistung rauskommt. Gilt das schon als Verschleiß wenn ein Rahmen nur 3 Monate hält?


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2012)

ich glaube nicht das die rahmen unbedingt viel schwerer werden müssen. 
Wenn ich mal so überlegen was aktuelle CC rennrahmen wiegen. Eh klar, die müssen ungleich weniger aushalten, aber dafür wiegen die dann eben nur 1000g.

Ich denke wenn die hersteller mal das material belastungs gerecht einsetzen könnte das was bringen. Wobei, wie hst-trialer schon mal sagte, es gibt einfach keine genauen daten zu den belastungen.

Auf der anderen seite: mehr entwicklung, testen und prototypen erstellen wird die preise nicht grade auf aktuellem niveau halten.


----------



## family-biker (6. August 2012)

crmo.hält länger und ist bei belastungsorientierter konstruktion vom gewicht her das selbe.


----------



## MisterLimelight (6. August 2012)

den stahlrahmen um ~1kg will ich sehen.


----------



## family-biker (6. August 2012)

du jagst mich heute,oder?1kg aus alu,lass sehen.

edit:aber jetzt nicht irgend ein ultrateures highend gerät.was für jedermann.denn jedermann hat "broken parts"hier.


----------



## family-biker (6. August 2012)

ich sehe schon,es wird fleissig gesucht...


----------



## duro e (7. August 2012)

könnt ihr nun mit dem kindergarten aufhören 

rahmen werden, weil es alle wollen immer leichter gebaut .
das irgendwo dann material gespart werden muss leuchtet auch jedem ein.
sich dann zu beschweren das leichtbau rahmen bei teils sehr rabiater fahrweise kaum halten ist da doch schon selbstverständlich. Ich erinnere mich nur an meinen rockman rahmen , wo natürlich wieder ziemlich viele meinten : 2-3 monate dann knackt der dir so weg. Hab den rahmen ein jahr gehabt , viele fiese einschläge gehabt , auch aufs unterrohr . hat aber alles gehalten was für manche wie von nem andern stern wirkte, also heult nicht rum , wenn mal ein leichter rahmen kracht , es ist nicht die regel und meist sind die belastungen für solch dünne alu rohre einfach zu hoch.


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. August 2012)

> 1kg aus alu,lass sehen.


Monty m5 - wer sagt was von alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (7. August 2012)

siehste,da fallen einem nur die ausnahme-unikate ein.um den zuglasten im trial entgegenwirken zu können,muss ein rohr einfach eine bestimmte wandstärke aufweisen(physik-blabla...N/mm2...usw).1,8-2,2kg hat sich bei den beiden hauptwerkstoffen im rahmenbau als relativ haltbar "herauskristallisiert".
in diesem bereich wiederum nehmen sich alu und stahl nur wenige gramm.
WENN(,und jetzt kommts)belastungsgerecht konstruiert wurde.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (7. August 2012)

family-biker schrieb:


> siehste,da fallen einem nur die ausnahme-unikate ein.um den zuglasten im trial entgegenwirken zu können,muss ein rohr einfach eine bestimmte wandstärke aufweisen(physik-blabla...N/mm2...usw).1,8-2,2kg hat sich bei den beiden hauptwerkstoffen im rahmenbau als relativ haltbar "herauskristallisiert".
> in diesem bereich wiederum nehmen sich alu und stahl nur wenige gramm.
> WENN(,und jetzt kommts)belastungsgerecht konstruiert wurde.



also 1,8-2,2 KG find ich schon heftig,den Carbonrahmen als Vergleich heranzuziehen auch,doch jeder normale Rahmen kommt mit 1,2-1,6KG Gewicht gut aus,wie Du das mit einem normalen Crom-Stahlrahmen hinbekommst ist mir ein Rätsel,nicht umsonst fahren ca.95% Alurahmen.
Wir haben mal versucht einen Stahlrahmen aus Flugzeugstahl nachzubauen,da kommt man ans Gewicht locker ran,nur das Preisgefüge bzw.das Material zu beschaffen ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. August 2012)

Das M5 ist kein Unikat sondern das Topmodell der ältesten und wohl bekanntesten Trialbikefirma der Welt.
Meinst Du mit anderen Worten, dass ein Rahmen (egal welcher Werkstoff) unter 1,8kg nicht Belastungsgerecht konstruiert sein kann? Wieso wissen das denn die Hersteller nicht?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (7. August 2012)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Das M5 ist kein Unikat sondern das Topmodell der ältesten und wohl bekanntesten Trialbikefirma der Welt.
> Meinst Du mit anderen Worten, dass ein Rahmen (egal welcher Werkstoff) unter 1,8kg nicht Belastungsgerecht konstruiert sein kann? Wieso wissen das denn die Hersteller nicht?



weil sie keine Fahrradmechaniker sind


----------



## family-biker (7. August 2012)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Das M5 ist kein Unikat sondern das Topmodell der ältesten und wohl bekanntesten Trialbikefirma der Welt.
> Meinst Du mit anderen Worten, dass ein Rahmen (egal welcher Werkstoff) unter 1,8kg nicht Belastungsgerecht konstruiert sein kann? Wieso wissen das denn die Hersteller nicht?


so wollte man das wohl verstehen.



Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> weil sie keine Fahrradmechaniker sind


als solcher sitzt man genau zwischen den kunden,welche dauerhaltbare produkte wollen und als welche ich die meisten hier beschreiben würde(wer kommt denn mit seinem m5 zum gewinde nachschneiden zum händler?),und dem hersteller,welcher eigentlich nur möchte,dass das zeug nach genau zwei jahren und einer sekunde ausgetauscht wird.das unter einen hut zu bringen und zum schluss was aufm konto zu haben,würde ich nicht in ein schlechtes licht rücken,als kunde.


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2012)

das ding ist ja, dass die hersteller wissen, dass die rahmen nicht mal 1Jahr halten.

Da werden Gilles lieber 5-10Rahmen/Räder pro jahr zur seite gestellt, anstatt nachzudenken ob man das auf 2-3 zu reduzieren!

Ich fahr zurzeit ein echo Pure von 2009. Der ist so weich und wabbelig, da wünsch ich mir doch meinen BT 6.0 zurück mit 2,2kg


----------



## family-biker (14. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das ding ist ja, dass die hersteller wissen, dass die rahmen nicht mal 1Jahr halten.
> 
> Da werden Gilles lieber 5-10Rahmen/Räder pro jahr zur seite gestellt, anstatt nachzudenken ob man das auf 2-3 zu reduzieren!
> 
> Ich fahr zurzeit ein echo Pure von 2009. Der ist so weich und wabbelig, da wünsch ich mir doch meinen BT 6.0 zurück mit 2,2kg


der witz ist ,dass alle alles immer leichter haben wollen,und wenns dann "knack!" macht,ist das gejammer gross.ich kenn so manchen alten 2,2kg-alurahmen von 2005,der immer noch rumfährt,bzw -hüpft.ich werde aber wohl 2018 keinen von 2012 kennen...

edit:mir ist noch nie ein tragendes bauteil gerissen(da ich nicht aufs gewicht achte,weder bei mir,noch am bike),was meine these untermauert.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. August 2012)

Ihr müsst auch mal schauen, was Rahmen und Teile heute kosten und was sie vor 10 Jahten gekostet haben. Im wesentlichen hat sich der Trend zu schnelleren Entwicklungszyklen entwickelt, d.h. die Hersteller gehen vermutlich eh von einer 1-1,5 jähriger Lebensdauer aus bis der Fahrer eine neue Geo oder etwas leichteres will.

Ich musste mir neulich anhören mein control 07 wäre schon sehr oldschool. Aber es hält!


----------



## echo trialer (16. August 2012)

Ich würde mein 231 Kamel auch immernoch fahren wenn es nicht kaputt wäre  War eins der ersten, und hat fast 2 Jahre gehalten ! Das Tretlager hätte ein kleinen tick höher sein können, aber sonst war es ne geile Maschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasL (17. August 2012)

Neon Bow, ganze 4 Monate hat er gehalten, nach 3 Monaten ist die Garantie abgelaufen...


----------



## suchtmatte91 (17. August 2012)

hmmm..ich bin eh halb blind, aber wo ist der riss?
ist der genau auf der schweißnaht?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. August 2012)

In der Schweißnaht.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (18. August 2012)

son mist....äh..ich mein neon


----------



## suchtmatte91 (18. August 2012)

diesen monat hats mich auch ordentlich erwischt....zu den bildern kommen noch 3 abgerissene schrauben, ein seit gestern knarzendes tretlager und ein steuersatz der ordentlich spiel bekommt...aber es gibt auch gutes...vielen dank an markus stahlberg, für die sehr schnelle hilfe


----------



## ecols (18. August 2012)

LucasL schrieb:


> Neon Bow, ganze 4 Monate hat er gehalten, nach 3 Monaten ist die Garantie abgelaufen...



Das macht nix. Vom Händler hast du trotzdem Gewährleistung. Garantie ist freiwillig. Gewährleistung muss gegeben werden. Lass dir kostenfrei nen neuen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasL (19. August 2012)

Ich habe dafür ein ganz gutes Angebot für einen ZOO Piranha bekommen, in den habe ich mehr Vertrauen als in den Neon.


----------



## Paradoxianer (22. August 2012)

Meine Echo Nabe hat den Geist auf gegeben!
Muss wohl ein kleiner Stein sich in die Nabe hineingearbeitet haben so wie es aussieht... leider nicht so gut erkennbar:
Mal schauen wie die neue Echo ist!


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. August 2012)

Heute nach etwa 3,5 Monaten intensiver Nutzung ist das Kettenschloss meiner KMC Z610 bei einem Pedalkick gerissen..
Hätte ich meinen Kettennieter nicht verliehen, dann hätte ich die Kette schon vorher gewechselt.
Ich werde allerdings weiterhin bei Kettenschlössern bleiben, der Vorteil des schnellen Öffnens überwiegt deutlich die Nachteile.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. August 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ... der Vorteil des schnellen Ãffnens Ã¼berwiegt deutlich die Nachteile.


Ãhm... bitte?
ZÃ¤hne und Knochen sind mir irgendwie mehr wert als schnelles Ãffnen einer Kette  
Du hast merkwÃ¼rdige PrioritÃ¤ten mein Freund


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. August 2012)

Ich würde dir ja recht geben, aber bei horizontalen Dropouts müsste ich sonst bei jedem Platten, Flexen etc. die Kette aufmachen und wieder zusammennieten.. Davon wird sie auch nicht besser..


----------



## Mr. Terror (23. August 2012)

Nen Platten kann man auch flicken ohne das Hinterrad auszubauen (ebenso Flexen). Bei meinen horizontalen Ausfallenden, kann ich das Rad rausnehmen ohne die Kette zu öffnen. Vielleicht hast du die Kette zu kurz abgelängt?


----------



## Monty98 (25. August 2012)

da waren zwei aber recht fleißig bei der letzten Ausfahrt...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. August 2012)

Kann man zentrieren...


----------



## ingoingo (26. August 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Kann man zentrieren...




Hatte ich auch schon einmal. Nur nicht so extrem. Hat sich aber rauszentrieren gelassen.


----------



## Monty98 (26. August 2012)

den knick in der Felge kann ich mit dem gleichen Klebeband gerade machen mit dem ich auch den Gabelschaft wieder fest mach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxianer (26. August 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Kann man zentrieren...


  Lol wenn dass einer schafft dann ziehe ich meinen Hut!

Mein HR schleift nach dem letzten einspeichen und zentrieren permanent am Rahmen... Fahrradhändler meinte mein Reifen wäre zu dick... nur komisch dass es vorher ohne Probleme ging ;(


----------



## ravyGER (1. September 2012)

Schäzue mal das deine Speichenspannung zu gering ist un deswegen sich das hinterrad an den rahmen anlehnen kann sobald es seitenlast bekommt


----------



## family-biker (1. September 2012)

stichwort "Mittenlehre",wird wohl aus der spur zentriert sein.einfach gegenüber der schleifenden seite alle speichen eine halbe umdrehung härter ziehen.sollte das nicht reichen die speichen der "schleifseite" um einen ähnlichen wert lösen,bis es im rahmen mittig sitzt.vorraussetzung ist selbstverständlich,das auf beiden seiten der abstand mitte HR-achse---mitte tretlagerachse gleich ist.sonst läge es daran dass du dein HR schief drin hast,logisch,oder?


----------



## Paradoxianer (1. September 2012)

ravyGER schrieb:


> Schäzue mal das deine Speichenspannung zu gering ist un deswegen sich das hinterrad an den rahmen anlehnen kann sobald es seitenlast bekommt



Hmm nee die Speichenspannung ist echt richtig gut... 

Das mit der Spur zentrieren werde ich gleich mal probieren


----------



## trialkoxxer (5. September 2012)

schade drum.... born to die....  
der riss geht schön beidseitig herum.
( desweiteren hat der rahmen hat noch einen riss am innenlager)


----------



## konrad (6. September 2012)

SO EINE MEGA VERARSCHE!!!

was kommt jetzt?


----------



## Michunddich (7. September 2012)

2 Bruchstellen an der hope mono. Das wird teuer.


----------



## Insomnia- (7. September 2012)

Die 2002er Hope gibts doch schon ab 50 in gutem Zustand oder?
MFG
Elias


----------



## Michunddich (7. September 2012)

Hab nix gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (10. September 2012)

Habe noch eine rumliegen, da ist ne Schraube an der Verschlusskappe oben abgebrochen. Gucke heute mal ob man die da rausbekommt, wenns klappt kannst du die für nen schmalen Taler haben. Vorausgesetzt du hast Interesse


----------



## Michunddich (10. September 2012)

Leider zuspät.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. September 2012)

Mach das Teil fertig, und meld sich mal Elias !


----------



## Insomnia- (11. September 2012)

Geht klar


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Oktober 2012)

Heute hat es mein Echo SL Freilaufritzel zerlegt  
Der äußere Ring ist komplett gerissen, knapp neben einem der Zähne - mache morgen bei besserem Licht mal Bilder.. 
Ziemlich ärgerlich, zumal es garkeinen Steinkontakt o.ä hatte..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Oktober 2012)

Monty Vorbau beim Front Wheel Hops durch gebrochen. 
Scheiss Leichtbau ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (18. November 2012)

Leider immernoch keine Bilder vom kaputten Echo, dafÃ¼r aber eine neue Nachricht vom FreilaufzerstÃ¶rer: Rockman Freilaufritzel kaputt, nach einem Pedalkick macht das Freilaufritzel nurnoch kratzende GerÃ¤usche und lÃ¤sst sich nurnoch mit Kraft drehen..
Meine Freilaufritzelhistorie:
- Bonz -> knackte stark und oft, lebt aber noch und wird von nem Kumpel gefahren
- White Ind. Eno -> knackte andauernd und rutscht extrem oft durch
- Echo SL -> am Zahn gerissen
- Rockman -> Innenleben defekt

Ich werde dennoch beim Echo SL bleiben und diesmal einen komplett umlaufenden Rockring nehmen. Denn auÃer dem Riss konnte ich nur sehr gut darÃ¼ber berichten und der Neukaufpreis war sehr fair (40â¬ bei Jan vom Trialmarkt, da mein altes Echo SL erst 3 Monate alt war).

PS: Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den ganzen Kurbelgarnituren? Ich bekomme die Freilaufritzel selbst mit Schraubstock und VerlÃ¤ngerung nicht ab. Eher geht die Werkzeugaufnahme am Ritzel kaputt..


----------



## Hoffes (18. November 2012)

Also ich habe bis jetzt jeden freilauf runter bekommen 

Lass dir mal vom Trialmarkt oder so den freilauf runtermachen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. November 2012)

Jedes Ritzel geht runter:
Ich spann die Kurbel am Pedalgewinde immer in den Schraubstock und drehe sie so, dass das Freilaufritzel auf der Werkbank aufliegt. Dann setze ich die Abzieher-Nuss auf den Freilauf und stecke den passenden Ring(!)-SchlÃ¼ssel auf die Aufnahme des Abziehers. Jetzt das Ganze mit einer Gewindestange anspressen und ein 2m Rohr auf das freie Ende des RingschlÃ¼ssels.

Ist so zur Gewohnheit geworden, dass ich es letzte Woche in knapp 10 Minuten geschafft habe 2 gefahrene FreilÃ¤ufe von zwei Kurbeln zu holen. Keine Probleme mit Abrutschen oder so dank RingschlÃ¼ssel und Gewindestange.


----------



## family-biker (18. November 2012)

hardcore workshopping


----------



## Insomnia- (18. November 2012)

Ich setze den Abzieher auf den Freilauf und fixiere ihn mit einer Schraube und Mutter. Dann den Abzieher an im Schraubstock einspannen, Verlängerung drauf und gib ihm  Und immer brav in die richtige Richtung arbeiten ;D


----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. November 2012)

... und nicht ruckartig versuchen das Ritzel zu drehen, immer schön gleichmäßig/konstant!


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. November 2012)

komisch, genau so habe ich es bisher immer versucht und es noch nicht einmal geschafft 
Ich trete das Ritzel wahrscheinlich einfach zu fest drauf..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. November 2012)

Kannst ja mal ein Paket mit all den Kurbeln und eventuell Spezial-Abzieh-NÃ¼ssen machen und mir schicken, wÃ¼rd die schon runterkriegen  
WÃ¤r unter anderem wirklich kein Problem=> PN


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. November 2012)

Danke für das Angebot Martin, der Jan vom Trialmarkt hat mir das auch angeboten und wenn ich das nächste mal was von ihm brauche schicke ich ihm vorher die Kurbeln vorbei.
Die Abzieheraufnahmen sind bei beiden (eno und Echo) leider schon sehr mitgenommen, ich hoffe da ist noch was zu machen..

Hier noch ein Bild vom Echo Freilaufritzel


----------



## nornen (22. November 2012)

Weiss jemand, ob man vllt ne Gabel mit Magura Vierpuntaufnahme reparieren kann...das eine Gewinde ist durch und überlege ein größeres reinschrauben zu lassen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man die Schellen und Klemmung dann noch fixiert bekommt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. November 2012)

wenns geht würd ich die löcher aufbohren und nen helicoil setzen , sicherlich das sinnvollste bei sowas , denn ne größere schraube benötigt auch größere ausfräsungen in den halteschellen was aber nen problem ist meistens . daher einfach nen kleinen helicoil rein und gut ist


----------



## ingoingo (22. November 2012)

Helicoil, sonst nix!


----------



## Eisbein (22. November 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Helicoil, sonst nix!


Word!


----------



## nornen (22. November 2012)

Alles klar danke! Das hält wirklich?? aus Erfahrung...probier ich das dann mal aus...


----------



## Eisbein (23. November 2012)

nornen schrieb:


> Alles klar danke! Das hält wirklich?? aus Erfahrung...probier ich das dann mal aus...


habs in 2 rahmen schon durch. Ich denke mal der dritte rahmen wird wohl bald folgen.

Danach war es besser als vorher 

Achja: Ich hab das im Autohaus in der Nachbarschaft machen lassen. Haben die azubis gemacht, hat mich ein 10ner in die Cafe-Kasse gekostet und ein nettes gespräch über den trialsport!


----------



## erwinosius (23. November 2012)

Hält besser als das Original, da du ja dann ein Stahlgewinde hast. Habs selber noch nicht gebraucht (zumindest beim Rad) aber finde das Zeug super.

gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (23. November 2012)

Helicoils sind wohl ein Produkt der Firma Böllhoff und auf deren Seite kannst du dich mal schlau machen. Das Zeug ist wirklich gut und wird stetig weiterentwickelt.

http://www.boellhoff.de/de/de/verbi...ndetechnik/drahtgewindeeinsaetze-helicoil.php


----------



## cmd (23. November 2012)

Noch besser sind richtige Gewindebuchsen, z.B. von Würth.
https://www.wuerth-shop.ch/eShop_ss...Wurth_Katalog_CH&productGroupId=LEV3_60060107


----------



## Eisbein (23. November 2012)

für die musst du aber bedeutend größer bohren. Helicoil ist vll. 0,5mm größer als das orginale loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (23. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gewinde-Repa...06?pt=Spezielle_Werkzeuge&hash=item460a1e3f12


als no name, zum selberbasteln.....


----------



## ingoingo (5. Januar 2013)

Zhi Team hat dann nach ca. 5 Monaten aufgegeben!

Riss an Schweißnaht Unterrohrgusset. 

Werde ich jedoch Schweißen lassen. Hat da jemand erfahrung? Nur drüberbrutzeln oder Blech drüber?

Vg Ingo


----------



## Hoffes (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn man es Schweißen lassen will muss man des richtig machen und das ist Kosten intensiv ca: 150 

Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nicht richtig musst du wissen


Drüberschweiß ist nicht nicht gut
Man solle schon ein Blech drauf Schweißen


----------



## erwinosius (6. Januar 2013)

mach mal ein Bild......erst dann werd ich sagen was ich dazu mein ;-)


----------



## Hoffes (27. Januar 2013)

So jetzt hat es eine von meinen Trialtech Gabel erwischt

Es haben ja ein paar drauf gewartet

Also muss ich euch enttäuschen das die Löcher halten
Ps: die TurnierGabel hat Risse an der Bremsaufnahme wie das normal ist wird jetzt Geschweißt


----------



## Sherco (28. Januar 2013)

Damit hatte wohl niemand gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (28. Januar 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> So jetzt hat es eine von meinen Trialtech Gabel erwischt
> 
> Es haben ja ein paar drauf gewartet
> 
> ...



evtl kann man da nen neuen schaft reinpressen, der ingo hat das doch mal gemacht


----------



## Hoffes (28. Januar 2013)

Schon überlegt das zu machen

Nur die Gabel ist schon an 4 stellen gerissen


----------



## ingoingo (2. Februar 2013)

Zhi wiederbelebt.


----------



## family-biker (2. Februar 2013)

mit hitzebehandlung gemacht?

den sloped spacer find ich super.


----------



## Duffman (3. Februar 2013)

ich will nicht unken aber vertrauenswürdig schaut die naht nicht aus


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2013)

da ist doch kaum belastung drauf?!


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Februar 2013)

Zumal die Belastbarkeit einer Schweißnaht kaum durch die äußere Erscheinung beurteilt werden kann..


----------



## ingoingo (3. Februar 2013)

Es ist relativ ok geschweißt. 

Klar geht alles besser. Aber ich denke mit den Gussets hat man schon ne erhebliche Vergrößerung des Querschnittes. 

Mal sehen ob es hält. Bei meiner Gabelschaftaktion waren manche hier ja auch etwas pessimistisch eingestellt 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Duffman (3. Februar 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Zumal die Belastbarkeit einer Schweißnaht kaum durch die äußere Erscheinung beurteilt werden kann..



naja das stimmt nicht ganz 
sicherlich hast du recht wenn man eine sauber ausgeführte schweißnaht vor sich hat dann kann man fehler nur durch ultraschall röntgen etc erkennen 

aber an der naht kannst du kerben links und rechts  sehen was zb auf einen zulangen lichtbogen oder zuwenig gas zurück zu führen währe kann noch mehr ursachen haben 
oder der nahtabschluss da kannste lunken sehen 
all das sind dinge wo man schon so sagen kann das die naht nicht so halten wird wie eine die sauber ausgeführt wurde

aber generell ich will hier nichts schlecht reden 
es ist ne gute alternative ansonsten bleibt nur noch entsorgen


----------



## erwinosius (3. Februar 2013)

> aber an der naht kannst du kerben links und rechts sehen was zb auf einen zulangen lichtbogen oder zuwenig gas zurück zu führen währe kann noch mehr ursachen haben
> oder der nahtabschluss da kannste lunken sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (4. Februar 2013)

Duffman schrieb:


> naja das stimmt nicht ganz
> sicherlich hast du recht wenn man eine sauber ausgeführte schweißnaht vor sich hat dann kann man fehler nur durch ultraschall röntgen etc erkennen
> 
> aber an der naht kannst du kerben links und rechts  sehen was zb auf einen zulangen lichtbogen oder zuwenig gas zurück zu führen währe kann noch mehr ursachen haben
> ...




```
........................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,???!!!;;;;;::
```
Hier, benutze mal die um deine Posts verständlicher zu machen. Ich kann so kaum erkennen was du meinst!


----------



## benzman (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.downhillschrott.com/ dann auf theoretisches- WIG schweißen von Alu.  für alle dies GENAU wissen wollen......................


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. Mai 2013)

Und ich wollte nur schnell den neuen Reifen und neuen Schlauch aufziehen...





10 in die Luft geschossen..


----------



## kenbug (5. Mai 2013)

Mit nem Schraubenzieher gehebelt?


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Mai 2013)

kenbug schrieb:


> Mit nem Schraubenzieher gehebelt?



Bei 2,5 bar haben sich reifen und Felge spontan getrennt..


----------



## family-biker (6. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh5SaFy09xs

bam!


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Und ich wollte nur schnell den neuen Reifen und neuen Schlauch aufziehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 find ich für einen normalen schlauch schon arg teuer...?!

Aber sowas passiert...


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Mai 2013)

Freeride Schlauch + Versand.... :-(


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2013)

hat es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen das dÃ¼nnere schlÃ¤uche bei snakebites deutlich resistenter sind?!

Und fÃ¼r 10â¬ bekommst die auch beim radladen um die ecke  

So, nun ist der zeigefinger auch wieder unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialnFun (8. Mai 2013)

> hat es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen das dünnere schläuche bei snakebites deutlich resistenter sind?!



Hört sich interessant an, können das alle bestätigen und gibt es dafür irgendwelche Beweise?


----------



## dhmarc (8. Mai 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Freeride Schlauch + Versand.... :-(



Bin Ebay-Member, es gibt einen Seller Tomster_123 jetzt 4,89 AV13 davor aber ca 3,50 hatte mir gleich 5 Stück geholt 

Habe dafür beim Flexen meinen Mantel etwas stark angerauht, stand in der Sonne, es gab einen Knall selbst meine Chef hat sich noch gewundert was das war___ Gleich einem Schuss


----------



## dhmarc (16. Mai 2013)

permanent geht irgend was kaputt, vor 2 Tagen zur Abwechslung mal meine Tryall Simple Cage
Der grausame Scherz an der Sache ist, waren nichtmal 4 Monate im Einsatz und von Aufsetzen keine Spur. Hab mich nur etwas gewundert, warum es knarzt


----------



## JanStahl (16. Mai 2013)

So hat es die ähnlichen bis baugleichen Rockman-Pedale bei mir auch relativ flott zerlegt, genauso wie Deines oben im Bild.

Der aktuelle Satz Tryall lebt schon 6 Monate trotz vieler im Nassen durchgerutschter VR-Gaps. Aber ein Ersatzpedal hab ich deswegen schon hier rumliegen.


----------



## dhmarc (16. Mai 2013)

Ich distanzier mich in Zukunft etwas von der Bauform, zu sehr auf Gewicht sparen ausgelegt.Schade die Lager sind noch wie neu(nichtmal richtig eingefahren)und bieten eine breite Standfläche.Mag keine Bärentatzen, sie halten zwar, allerdings sind deine Schuhe nach kürzester Zeit hinüber. Habe mir ganz billige Onza double Cage geholt, überleben mich wahrscheinlich


----------



## ingoingo (16. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir nachdem ich euch ein paar Echo simple Cage Pedale durch hatte diese hier geholt:

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v1/501370495/ZHI-pedals.jpg

Die Bauform ist unwesentlich schwerer aber stabiler im gefährdeten Bruchbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanStahl (17. Mai 2013)

Marko schrieb:


> ECHO hat bei den single cage Pedalen die seitlichen verschlussschraube abgeändert, so dass die wandstärke in dem geschwächten Bereich jetzt grösser ist (voll-gewinde)!



Danke Marko,

aber momentan sind die Try-All so günstig zu haben, dass ich mir mal einen Satz auf Vorrat beigelegt habe. Wenn sich im Herbst kein Pedal groß unter 50 Euro findet, werde ich mal die Monty probieren oder die nun verstärkten Echo.


----------



## Hoffes (16. Juni 2013)

Trialtech die zweite 

Jetzt kommt was anderes her


----------



## family-biker (16. Juni 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Trialtech die zweite
> 
> Jetzt kommt was anderes her



wenn ich ehrlich bin,hab ich schon die ganze zeit gespannt gewartet,wanns die zerreisst...


----------



## Hoffes (17. Juni 2013)

Jo Ich eigentlich auch 

Nur die Löcher halten 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## family-biker (17. Juni 2013)

ist ja klar,ein loch ist immer stabiler als alu!


----------



## Hoffes (19. Juni 2013)

Naja viele haben ja dagegen gewettet 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## coaster (27. September 2013)

Beim Kick zum Absprung von einem Felsen zum anderen, hats die ZHI zerrissen. Der Fleck am Arm ist vom Griff als ich ins Leere gefallen bin. War so laut wie ein Pistolenschuss und die Anderen haben gesagt, dass überall weißes Pulver um mich herum war


----------



## BlueJack (27. September 2013)

Sauber!  
Gab's keine Anzeichen dafür, dass das in naher Zukunft passieren konnte?


----------



## coaster (27. September 2013)

Nein, aber auf der anderen Seite, hat das Freilaufritzel eine Acht beschrieben wenn das Rad vorwärts gerollt ist. Auch mit einem neuen Freilauf. Scheint dort wo das Gewinde anfängt, nicht plan zu sein. Leichte Kurbel ( unter 400 gr) aber die werde ich nie wieder fahren. Habe jetzt die schwere Try All   Komm immer weiter vom Leichtbau weg....


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. September 2013)

coaster schrieb:


> Komm immer weiter vom Leichtbau weg....



Ich auch, ohne Fahren und dem ganzen Tag am Schreiben... 

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (27. September 2013)

Leichtbau hab ich bisher immer vermieden...
Ich muss sagen das ein Kurbelbruch das ist wovor ich mich am meisten fürchte... so scharf wie die brechen mal ich mir da Horrobilder aus.
Ketten werden oft genug gewechselt und Gabeln fahr ich nur die Panzer Modelle...


----------



## duro e (28. September 2013)

bei mir halten die zhi tadellos schon seit langer zeit ^^


----------



## coaster (28. September 2013)

Hatte ich auch gesagt....


----------



## family-biker (28. September 2013)

ich bin der festen überzeugung,das absolut alles so lange hält bis es kaputt geht!


----------



## Insomnia- (28. September 2013)

erzähl doch keinen Mist


----------



## -OX- (9. Dezember 2013)

Echo Urban mit integriertem Konuslager
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vor ein paar Tagen plötzlich bei einem Stopie !!
Ich begreife es nicht ! ich mach keine harten Vorderradaktionen ich fuhr sie nicht mit Scheibe sondern v-brake..
was hab ich falsch gemacht ? 
[1 Jahr alt ca. einmal in der Woche gefahren]


----------



## family-biker (9. Dezember 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> nicht mit Scheibe sondern v-brake..
> was hab ich falsch gemacht ?



gar nix,dem unteren gabelschaft ist es total wurst,wo die lasteinleitung auf den gabelholm stattfindet,die resultiernde kraft ist bei jeder bremsenart gleich,nur die speichenlast nicht.und vielleicht die zusätzliche torsion des holmes,wenn disc gefahren wird.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> Echo Urban mit integriertem Konuslager
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Vor ein paar Tagen plötzlich bei einem Stopie !!
> Ich begreife es nicht ! ich mach keine harten Vorderradaktionen ich fuhr sie nicht mit Scheibe sondern v-brake..
> ...



Bist du wenigstens nicht verletzt?


----------



## -OX- (9. Dezember 2013)

Nein keine Verletzung. Es war ja im Flat und ein lächerlicher Stopi !
Aber ich stand dann erst mal da und konnte es nicht glauben was da auf dem Boden lag.

Klar  vielleicht ist sie vorher schon angerissen gewesen.
aber wovon ich mein wenn ich mir Aktionen ansehe die andere mit der Urban machen ..... dann weiß ich nicht wie die bei mir reißen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht einfach nur Pech gehabt.


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Dezember 2013)

1jahr 1 mal die Woche fahren?! 
Kein wunder.... die war frustriert.  Von langer hand geplantee suizid


----------



## -OX- (10. Dezember 2013)

Hi Marko,

woran erkenne ich diese neuen "echo urban" Gabeln ? (gewicht ?)

Gruß


(Bei uns ist so schönes Wetter und ich kann nicht raus heulllll )


----------



## Mulholland (10. Dezember 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> Hi Marko,
> 
> aber ich hab sie ja bei dir gekauft und dich auch angeschrieben !
> Leider kam keine Reaktion ! woran erkenne ich diese neuen "echo urban" Gabeln ? (gewicht ?)
> ...



Uiuiuiuiui OXi... ganz schlecht. Komme eben vom fahren.
Wa 3 Stunden on Tour  Schau mal hab da ne Alternative auch für
verschneite Tage 

http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/shop/pop_up.php?bild_gross=1481_gr.jpg

Grüsse


----------



## -OX- (10. Dezember 2013)

Ohh sorry ich habs in meinem Spam Ordner gefunden 

Sorry !


----------



## dhmarc (12. Dezember 2013)

Hab mit der integrierten Lagerschale die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, könnte eventuell mit der Schweissnaht in Zusammenhang stehen(hohe Temperaturen = Schwächung des Materials) meine Vermutung... habe wieder eine Echo Urban, allerdings ohne integrierter Lagerschale und die hält heute noch... würde nicht behaupten das meine jetzige kürzer in Benutzung ist.
Nur meine subjektive Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (23. Dezember 2013)

beim drop hats knack gemacht


----------



## family-biker (24. Dezember 2013)

war hoffenlich älter als besagter lenker...


----------



## Nord_rulez (27. Dezember 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> war hoffenlich älter als besagter lenker...



hatte seine 2 jahre aufm buckel 

jetzt probiere ich wellgo mg1 mal aus. bisher nur aufm fixie gepeinigt die dinger


----------



## benzman (28. Dezember 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26547_E-PB525-Plattformpedale.html

probier die. 

Vorteile; leichter, billiger, mehr grip

gruß


----------



## BlueJack (28. Dezember 2013)

Die sehen aber ganz schön fragil aus, vor allem wenn man doch mal etwas übler in ner Kante hängenbleibt...
Hast du Langzeiterfahrungen damit?


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2013)

366gr ?!
Bei der Konstruktion hätte ich auf 200 getippt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Dezember 2013)

Muss ein Tippfehler sein. Dann würden die Dinger genauso viel wiegen wie normale MG1?


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich "&#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l"
Zustimmen




Genau das hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## -OX- (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich empfehle dir
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/Electron-Flat-Pedals-Plattform-Pedale-2013.html

Vorteile: 350g / Stabil / austauschbare Pins / Pin in separater versenkter Mutter dh. Gewinde nicht im Pedal ! / Preis


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2013)

Reichen 6 pins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (28. Dezember 2013)

6 Schrauben 2 Nylon 
ich finde Ja  !! grip ist geil


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Dezember 2013)

Und was sagt das pedal zu nem anständigen impact


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Dezember 2013)

Die exustar sind toraler scheiß. Einmal hängen bleiben und alles mögliche ist krumm.


----------



## Mulholland (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir mal den Link von OX angeschaut. Ich liebäugel gerade mit dem Hope F 20 Pedal.
Superflach, gutes Gewicht aber kostet halt n Sack voll Gold. Bei dem Pedal von OX machen die
Stifte, Pins whatever einen elendslangen Eindruck. Das sind ja halbe Speere. Könnte man aber
doch auch kürzen oder ? 


Gruesse


----------



## -OX- (28. Dezember 2013)

Also meine echo urban ist nach nem Jahr gebrochen 
Die Pedale hab ich jetzt schon länger 

Wobei ich jetzt wieder eine Echo Urban habe !
Aber eben das Modell 2013 49g schwerer.
Da haben sie massiv an der Schaftkonstruktion gearbeitet
und ich denke die 2013 ist so stabil wie man es von einer urban erwarten kann.


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (28. Dezember 2013)

benzman schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26547_E-PB525-Plattformpedale.html
> 
> probier die.
> 
> ...


Super Preis, aber mir fehlen die Pins an der Achse!! So wie bei den Saints...


----------



## -OX- (28. Dezember 2013)

@ Mullholland
das sind nur 3*10mm inbusschrauben


----------



## Mulholland (28. Dezember 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> @ Mullholland
> das sind nur 3*10mm inbusschrauben



Das sieht halt auf dem Bild so lange aus  Die durchbohren meine Shinguards ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fahre am 4play und am Enduro die dmr vault. Das sind absolute mega pedale. Mehr grip ist in meinen Augen nicht möglich. Die sind aber mit knapp 90€ auch nicht die billigsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (29. Dezember 2013)

oh man was ich da wieder losgetreten habe.....

die dinger sind für den preis top und das gewicht is auch real.( 369gr nachgewogen) fahr sie am 24er. bleib selten bis nie irgendwo hängen desahlb kann ich dazu nix sagen.

is halt geschmacksache und kommt auf den fahrstill an. für euch junge heißsporne vielleicht bisl zu fragil, für mich preisleistungsieger. wenn sie nach 3 monaten tuck sind gibts halt paar neue.


----------



## Nord_rulez (3. Januar 2014)

-OX- schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/Electron-Flat-Pedals-Plattform-Pedale-2013.html
> 
> Vorteile: 350g / Stabil / austauschbare Pins / Pin in separater versenkter Mutter dh. Gewinde nicht im Pedal ! / Preis



bei den nukeproof habe ich mir schon mehrfach die pedale von der achse getreten - beim fixie trickfixie wohlgemerkt. die sind nichts für mich


----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Ist zwar nicht komplett broken, aber bevor ich einen unnötigen Thread eröffne frag ich einfach hier schnell um Rat.
War heute so 1,5 h trialen. Bin immer abgerutscht und dachte logisch alles nass und so... Ja eben nicht logisch....
Hab dann festgestellt, dass die Käfige von den Pedalen so richtig schön gar nicht mehr scharfkantig sind. Hab die jetzt knapp 6
Monate. Ist das ok wenn man die Käfige mit ner Feile einfach nachschärft ? Falls neu sein muss, bestell ich neue, was ja nicht viel
kostet, nur wenn man das auch so machen kann ists doch auch gut. Und wie lange ist bei Euch die Standzeit bis ihr stumpfe
Käfige habt ?


Grüsse


----------



## erwinosius (5. Januar 2014)

Was hast du zu verlieren. Ich denke es sollte kein Problem sein wieder scharfe Kanten nachzufeilen. Man verliert dabei ja nicht viel Material. Und wenn sie dann doch irgendwann brechen dann kannst dir immer noch neue holen. 
Ich selbst fahr Plattformpedale. Da ist das einfacher. Pins raus, neue Schrauben rein und schon kanns weiter gehen.
Selbst ist der Mann...

Gruß
erwin


----------



## BlueJack (5. Januar 2014)

6 Monate ist eigentlich ziemlich kurz, kommt eben darauf an, wie oft du an Kanten hängen bleibst mit den Pedalen...
Nachschärfen mit der Feile ist kein Problem, das kann man durchaus 2-3 mal machen.
Ich persönlich mag aber auch Plattformpedale lieber, das Auswechseln der Pins ist einfach und schnell erledigt und weiter geht's


----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Hey danke Jungs für die Info.
Ich kaufe mir ja auch bald Plattformpedale aber solange ich die Käfigteile fahre, wollte ich einfach Eure Meinung wissen.
Hab ne ziemlich grosse Feile genommen.  Das waren ein paar Bewegungen mit leichtem Druck und scharf wie neu.
Dann kann ich ja morgen wieder loszischen xD

Danke dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (5. Januar 2014)

Wenn du ganz bösen grip willst kauf die dmr vault!


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Noch nicht broken, aber wenns so weiter geht sorge ich dafür !
Folgendes.

Meine Hs33 ist todesträge.... Die Kolben hängen einfach überall!
Im Griff und in den Zylindern an der Felge.
Hab schon gesäubert, blieb erfolgslos.
Was nun?


----------



## family-biker (5. Januar 2014)

@Insomnia :aber nicht die johnny t oder?die hat eigentlich komplett neue dichtungen...


----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Ein HS 33 kostet Modell 2014 75 Euro
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Bremsen/Magura-Bremsen/Bremse-Magura-HS-33R-4-Finger-2014::1927.html

Wenn die nicht zu neu sind würde ich mir neue kaufen.

Wenn die aber nicht alt sind, dann würde ich die mal komplett zerlegen.
Dichtungen alle raus die gesamten Teile mit gründlich putzen. Die Kolben 
aussen herum mit nem Ölstein vorsichtig abziehen. Ich habe die aktuellen
Modelle selbst noch niecht zerlegt, daher weiß ich nicht ob die noch so 
zerlegbar sind wie die alten von früher.

Bitte nicht schlagen wegen dem Neukaufvorschlag, aber bei solchen Preisen gebe ich mir keine
schlaflosen Nächte mehr. Dafür bin ich zu alt.


Gruss


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Nein, die jonny t wartet wie alle anderen neuteile(steuersatz, tretlager, kette, felgen und co) auf den rahmen.


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Ein HS 33 kostet Modell 2014 75 Euro
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/Bremsen/Magura-Bremsen/Bremse-Magura-HS-33R-4-Finger-2014::1927.html
> 
> Wenn die nicht zu neu sind würde ich mir neue kaufen.
> ...



Solange es die alten modelle günstiger gebraucht gibt als die neuem neu kosten kaufe ich die neuen modelle nicht.

wie zerlege ich die 2005er?


----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Hier gibts mal ein Video zum auswaschen ohne das Luft ins System kommt.
Gegen Ende kommt der Vorher Nacher Vergleich was so ziemlich der deinigen Symptomatik entspricht.




Probier das mal zuerst.
Was wichtig ist, was im Video nicht erwähnt wird ist, dass man bevor man die finale Befüllung vornimmt,
das System mehrfach mit dem Magurablut spült, damit eben das Wasser komplett raus ist. Also am besten
zum Spülen nicht das gleiche Blut wie zum Befüllen nehmen.

Gruss


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Iat ja ein alter hut.
bremae läuft durch den rahmen
Y adapter ist auch montiert. So wie ich das sehe hängen die kolben wegen dreck...


----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Wie ich das gar nicht leiden mag, wenn Bremsen so installiert sind, dass der Ausbau ne halbe Diplomarbeit darstellt.... 


Dann mach doch das Laufrad mal raus, Bremsbeläge weg, lass irgend einen Sklaven den Hebel so betätigen, dass die Kolben
ganz ausfahren und dann kannst du ja vorsichtig mit einer Zahnbürste um die Kolben herumputzen. Kannst auch ein wenig Magurablut
auf die Bürste geben, aber kein andere Öl und schon gar kein WD 40 oder so...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Hier gibts mal ein Video zum auswaschen ohne das Luft ins System kommt.
> Gegen Ende kommt der Vorher Nacher Vergleich was so ziemlich der deinigen Symptomatik entspricht.
> 
> 
> ...



So mache ich das seit Jahren - und hatte regelmäßig die knackigsten Druckpunkte hier drüben 

Wer fährt denn (abgesehen von HST ) tatsächlich RoyalBlood?! Ich befülle und fahre meine HS33 genau wie im Video, weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal überhaupt Öl in einer HS33 hatte.. momentan eben Frostschutz.


-edit-
Herr Mullholand legt's aber drauf an 
Habe die Kolben in der Regel immer mit Bremsenreiniger und WD40 gangbar gemacht. Wieso kein WD40? Erfüllt doch alles, was man will: Macht gangbar, und schmiert am Ende nicht/gelangt nicht auf den Belag oder sonstwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Alter du fährst deine Bremse aber jetzt nicht mit Wasser oder Frostschutzmittel ???????


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Schon probiert...
ich werde die bremse einfach anzünden
 
ja der onza ice...das mit der bremse ist ne lange geschichte und eigentlich nur übergang bis der neue rahmen kommt. Dafür liegt ne andere bremse bereit...
ich werd nochmal versuchen die zu reinigen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Alter du fährst deine Bremse aber jetzt nicht mit Wasser oder Frostschutzmittel ???????


Guten Morgen du Torfnase - das machen geschätzte 50% der Trialer 

Tut der Bremse nichts und - zumindest bei mir - reagiert sie ungleich besser. Der Hebel flitscht geradezu zurück, wenn man die Bremse loslässt.
Gibt ein paar die meinen, das wäre für die Dichtungen etc. schädlich, aber das konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Habe schonmal eine HS zwei Jahre mit dem gleichen Frostschutz gefahren und es hing nichts.

Wenn dir das zu "krass" ist kannst du auch Nähmaschinenöl oder sowas fahren.


-edit-
Liest du auch die Beschreibung der Videos, die du postest? 
Da steht in den ersten Zeilen, dass die Bremse mit Wasser befüllt wird und wie das die Eigenschaften der Bremse beeinflusst


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Haha mullholand und wie wir das machen


----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Naja woher soll ich das wissen. Ich fahre und glotze Videos. Schreib n bissl hier rum...
Du hast mein Weltbild von Ingenieurskunst zertört MARTIN aka &#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;I 

Also was soll ich genau in meine HS 33 füllen ?


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

&#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l schrieb:


> Guten Morgen du Torfnase - das machen geschätze 50% der Trialer


Torfnase..... echt "dufte"


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Für einen guten Druckpunkt: Wasser
Für einen guten Druckpunkt ohne platzen im Winter : Wasser mit Frostschutz
Für eine aufrecht erhaltene Garantie:Magurablood


----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Torfnase..... echt "dufte"



Pfff ... dachte ihr Trialer seid auch nur Menschen. Das tut mir weh.
Da gibts so n Film* Insomnia - Schlaflos in Seattle  wegen Bremse*


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Bremsen... mein wunder Punkt 
Am nächsten Rahmen wird alles an Problemen gelöst 
Bis dahin gibts graue Haare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (5. Januar 2014)

Oh Mann jetzt bin ich Schlaflos....

Was ist wenn man die HS 33 in einem Magura " Blutbad " so befüllt wie die Wassermethode ?
Dann ist die doch auch maximal befüllt und Garantie bleibt ja erhalten. Sicher die Viskosität 
ist schon anders wie bei Wasser...


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Januar 2014)

Unter der Vorraussetzung das in beiden Systemen keine Luft ist, hat Wasser logischerweise immernoch den definierteren Druckpunkt


----------



## family-biker (6. Januar 2014)

ähm,der gasanteil von wasser ist naturgemäss immer höher?
der einzige grund,dass wasser in der bremse beim trial funktioniert,ist dass kaum temperaturanstieg stattfindet,wäre dem nämlich so,könntest du schön sehen,warum h² das o dranhat.
ich muss mir mal zu testzwecken eine alte hs mit wasser befüllen,in der theorie ist öl druckstabiler,da der sauerstoffanteil fehlt oder wenig ist...
war jetzt kein bash,ich hab die vorteile von wasser nur nie verstanden,und meine hs schnappt trotz öl wie sie soll


----------



## Mulholland (6. Januar 2014)

Eben bei Trial hat man nur punktuelle Belastungen auch bei Scheibe.

Fahr mal Downhill mit ner 205er Scheibe und mit Wasser. So ne geile Abfahrt mit permanent schleifender Bremse.
Da beginnt das Wasser ganz schnell mit der Ausgasung. Der Grund bei Scheibe für Dot 4 oder 5. Spezialöl welches
hohe Temperaturen abkann.

Noch reicht meine mit Öl befüllte HS 33 für meine Zwecke aus.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2014)

Also wie ihr euch denken könnt, stellen sich mir immer die Nackenhaare auf wenn ich das alles lese. 

Wir haben natürlich bisher keine Tests mit Wasser gemacht und auch ich selber bin Wasser nie gefahren.
Ich denke aber, dass der Ansatz der Viskosität hier mit rein spielt. Sowohl das Öl als auch das Wasser dürften für uns keinen spürbaren Kompressibilitätsunterschied zeigen. Das was dann nur noch den wirklichen Druckpunkt aus macht ist die Kraftdifferenz zwischen Leerweg und Arbeitsweg. Je geringer nun die Viskosität des Fluids ist, desto weniger Kraft ist prinzipiell nötig im Leerweg. Und da liegt mal locker Faktor 10 zwischen. So wirkt der Kraftanstieg subjektiv härter.

Was in meinen Augen diese Kraftdifferenz noch verstärkt ist die Reibung am Dichtring. Das Öl schmiert wodurch die eingesetzte Kraft besser übertragen wird. Man benötigt also theoretisch weniger Kraft am Finger für die gleiche Bremsleistung. Wasser hingegen ist schmiertechnisch ein Albtraum und müsste theoretisch mehr Kraft benötigen für die entsprechende Bremsleistung.

Zusammengefasst:
Wasser --> wenig Kraft im Leerhub und viel Kraft im Arbeitshub = hohe Kraftdifferenz
Öl --> höhere Kraft im Leerhub und niedrige Kraft im Arbeitshub = geringe Kraftdifferenz

Eigentlich wäre hier mal eine Untersuchung interessant. Aber die Zeit fehlt meistens.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2014)

P.S.:

habe mir gerade mal das Wasserbad Video angeschaut und als Ingenieur prompt eine Verbesserungsidee für alle die das wirklich machen.
Nehmt einfach aus dem Aquariumbedarf 2 Rückschlagventile und schließt diese an den beiden Öffnungen an. Dann braucht ihr die Öffnungen nicht zu halten und könnt immer fleißig am Hebel pumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## Mulholland (6. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


>



Na er meint, damit man den Bremszylinder nicht zuhalten muss beim einsaugen durch den Bremshebelzylinder, einfach
auf den Bremszylinder ein Rückschlagventil auf den Schraubstutzen montieren, so dass eben nur beim betätigen dort
Wasser ausgeblasen wird und beim loslassen durch den Hebel gesaugt wird, da ja das Rückschlagventil am Bremszylinder
bei diesem Prozess automatisch geschlossen bleibt.... oder so ähnlich ^^


----------



## family-biker (6. Januar 2014)

ich hab gehört manche benutzen zum befüllen 2 spritzen und jetzt haltet euch fest:die tun da mineralöl rein!!!
mich hats fast vom stuhl gehauen...


----------



## Mulholland (6. Januar 2014)

Ja ich ! 2 Spritzen von Junkies mit Magura Blut ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich hab gehört manche benutzen zum befüllen 2 spritzen und jetzt haltet euch fest:die tun da mineralöl rein!!!
> mich hats fast vom stuhl gehauen...



WWWAAAAAAASSSS?
Wie geht das denn? Kaum zu glauben... hast mal ein Video?


----------



## family-biker (6. Januar 2014)

hier,das ist von einer firma namens magura,solltest du die nicht kennen,frag mal in der arbeit nach,da kennt die bestimmt einer 

aber scherz beiseite,warum nimmt der eigentlich keine 2te spritze,geht doch viel besser,gerade bei der 05er!?


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2014)

Soooo hab die Watson Magura am Rad.
Alles perfekt läuft wie geschmiert!
Haltet die unterhaltung mal am laufen hier... endlich wieder was los


----------



## Mulholland (6. Januar 2014)

Was is ne Watson Magura ? 
Wo gibts die ? 

Ja ich kenne den Trialer Watson, der der wegen Knie Mimimi nimmer fährt.


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2014)

Genau von dem ist die 
Ich alter fanboy hab se ihm abgekauft... und die läuft nachdem sein ganzes gemurkse weg ist und mein ganzes gemurkse mit einer Prise von _*&#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l* 's gemurkse addiert wurde, läuft das Teil unfassbar gut...
Darum wollte ich sie nicht neu befüllen für den Winter also kam ne andere drann 
Diesmal liegt die Bremse auch ausserhalb des Rahmens verlegt_


----------



## family-biker (6. Januar 2014)

_* &#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l* _

ich find das super,martin hat sich sicherlich seinen nick "zoocontrol"mit den ganzen sonderzeichen überlegt um fälschungssicher zu sein.

und ja,es hat funktioniert,das macht keiner nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> hier,das ist von einer firma namens magura,solltest du die nicht kennen,frag mal in der arbeit nach,da kennt die bestimmt einer
> 
> aber scherz beiseite,warum nimmt der eigentlich keine 2te spritze,geht doch viel besser,gerade bei der 05er!?



Das Video ist aber voll der Quatsch. Wenn man das so macht, läuft einem unten die Suppe raus und oben zieht es Luft rein.

Es wird nicht erwähnt, dass man oben zuhalten oder die Flasche am Schlauch bleiben sollte, wenn man unten die Spritze abschraubt.

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (6. Januar 2014)

deswegen hab ich ja immer 2 spritzen genommen,paar cent für ne super lösung
aber ich geh mal von ner entlüftungsflasche aus?die wäre fest am schlauch dran und hinge am lenker


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> _* &#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l* _
> 
> ich find das super,martin hat sich sicherlich seinen nick "zoocontrol"mit den ganzen sonderzeichen überlegt um fälschungssicher zu sein.
> 
> und ja,es hat funktioniert,das macht keiner nach...


----------



## Mulholland (6. Januar 2014)

Was aber meines Erachtens nicht nötig ist, denn wenn man oben zuerst löst, dann 
läuft da nix raus. Ich mach die Doppelspritzenmethode darum weil ich meine, durch 
das hin und her pumpen, wenn keine Luft mehr drinne ist werden auch beide Bremszylinder
perfekt gespült und befüllt. Bei einfachem Durchdrücken habe ich immer Zweifel, aber das
könnte der HST mal uns erklären. Ich habe keine Glaszylinder am Bike ^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Was aber meines Erachtens nicht nötig ist, denn wenn man oben zuerst löst, dann
> läuft da nix raus.


Richtig. Aber im Video wird nunmal die untere gelöst und selbst da ist es geschummelt. Ich habe es mal so gemacht bzw. oben sogar die Flasche dran gehabt und unten lief die Suppe raus wie nie, als ich die Spritze abgemacht hatte. Im Video ist davon nix zu sehen. Gehen wir nun mal vom normalen Trekkingfahrer aus (Meine Schwester z.B.) der keine Ahnung davon hat und auch nicht irgendwelche Foren frequentiert. Der bekommt das mit dieser Videoanleitung überhaupt nicht hin.


----------



## benzman (6. Januar 2014)

da haben die halt einen fehler eingebaut. erst oben lösen dann madenschr. rein dann spritze weg. ein gschlossenes hydr. system wird immer am höchsten punkt entlüftet.  physik theoretisch.


----------



## Mulholland (8. Januar 2014)

So hab wieder eine weitere Baustelle... Thema Freilaufritzel.
Mein erstes Try All hielt nach kauf im letzten Sommer gerade mal 2 Wochen...
Der 2 Freilauf tut eigentlich schon noch, nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass in einer Stellung sich die Kurbeln ein wenig schwerer drehen lassen.
Das hat nichts mit dem " eiern " des Ritzels und der evtl Kettenspannung zu tun. In der besagten Position ist die Kette nicht gespannt.
Ist n knappes halbes Jahr als Standzeit okay oder gibts evlt bessere Freilaufritzel die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ? Ich fahre jetzt  erst einmal
noch so weiter. Noch knackst nix und es passt noch.

Danke für die Infos...


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Januar 2014)

Echo tr.
nie was anderes!


----------



## Mulholland (8. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Echo tr.
> nie was anderes!



Das da ? 
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Freilaufritzel/Freilaufritzel-Echo-TR-108-clicks-18-Z::1226.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (8. Januar 2014)

Exakt


----------



## Pipo33 (8. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Echo tr.
> nie was anderes!



Schön das so zu lesen. Hab das Teil heute verbaut


----------



## CzarFlo (9. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Echo tr.
> nie was anderes!




Hat nach ca. 4 Monaten einfach peng gemacht und ich hab mich schön hingelegt.


----------



## Mulholland (9. Januar 2014)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass bei den Echo TR das so rasselt wenn man den Freilauf schüttel ?
Bei den Try All rasselt nix.


----------



## Pipo33 (9. Januar 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266854
> Hat nach ca. 4 Monaten einfach peng gemacht und ich hab mich schön hingelegt.


Den Zahn vom guten Kauf musstest du mir jetzt ziehen was?


----------



## CzarFlo (9. Januar 2014)

immer gerne  muss dazu sagen, dass ich n 90kg-Klops bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (9. Januar 2014)

Ich Hatte den TR auch drann als ich 107kg wog 
Das zählt nicht, fahre ihn auch jetzt mit 93kg und trete da doch recht ordentlich rein.
Mir und im Freundeskreis ist noch nie was passiert...
Also nichts von jetzt auf gleich, irgendwann geht das ding auch ma drauf aber 4 Monate.... wow


----------



## CzarFlo (9. Januar 2014)

joa... die stufe auf der ich stand als es kaputt gegangen ist war zum glück nur 40cm oder 50cm hoch 
hab jetzt n anderen Freilauf drin, den nochn Kumpel übrig hatte. Weiß allerdings nicht auf anhieb wie der heißt. Er ist auf jeden Fall deutlich leiser, als der von Echo was wirklich angenehm ist


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Januar 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266854
> Hat nach ca. 4 Monaten einfach peng gemacht und ich hab mich schön hingelegt.



War eine bestimmte Charge.. Ist mit meinem auch einmal passiert.. Der aktuelle hält wieder und der davor hats auch lang gemacht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich Hatte den TR auch drann als ich 107kg wog
> Das zählt nicht, fahre ihn auch jetzt mit 93kg und trete da doch recht ordentlich rein.
> Mir und im Freundeskreis ist noch nie was passiert...
> Also nichts von jetzt auf gleich, irgendwann geht das ding auch ma drauf aber 4 Monate.... wow



Man munkelt, hier gibt es einen TR mit vielen Jahren auf dem Buckel, der bisher durch 4 Hände, durch viele Räder und Fahrer ging ohne jemals einen Mucks von sich gegeben zu haben.

Ich werde also bald ins Gras beißen.


----------



## family-biker (13. Januar 2014)

was ich noch sagen wollte:

_*&#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l* ,ich glaub,da stimmt was nicht mit deinem usernamen_


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Januar 2014)

Martin deine zeit ist halt abgelaufen... zeigen die letzten stürze.
ich will den touring


----------



## gyuri (13. Januar 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1548213?in=user


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

ohje... wie alt isser geworden?


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (14. Januar 2014)

gyuri schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1548213?in=user



Is das von unten gesehen mittig zwischen Tretlager und Steuerlager?


----------



## gyuri (14. Januar 2014)

Genau in Mitte.

Habe ich gebraucht gekauft,1.5 Jahr alt war umgefähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (9. Februar 2014)

Oh Mann... gestern im Piss gefahren ... war nicht so doll...
Heute geiles Wetter und nach 1,5 Stunden ist mir die Leitung an meiner 2014 HS 33 geplatzt.
Direkt dort wo die Leitung auf den Stutzen gepresst wurde. Keine Ahnung ob das vom Bremsen selbst
kam, oder aber beim aufpressen schon eine Sollbruchstelle geschaffen wurde. Kotzt mich an.
Leitung von ner alten Bremse angebracht um den Tag zu retten. Bremse befüllt und nun lässt
sich die Befüllschraube am Bremshebel nicht mehr festziehen....

Alte Bremse = Mülleimer. Neue bereist bestellt...

Ich brauch so gefühlte 5 Ersatzbikes !


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab in der regel das Glück die leitungen mit dem Fuß fein säuberlich abzutrennen.
Habe mittlerweile eine beachtliche sammlung an bremaen zuhause...


----------



## Woll-E (9. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich hab in der regel das Glück die leitungen mit dem Fuß fein säuberlich abzutrennen.
> Habe mittlerweile eine beachtliche sammlung an bremaen zuhause...



Gibts da ne Möglichkeit das zu verhindern, ausser sich die Beine abtrennen zu lassen ? 
Wie kommen denn die Hülsen in die Leitung ? Werden die mit nem Heissluftfön aufgezogen oder in ner
Vorrichtung aufgeklopf ? Kotzt mich voll an, dass der Tag nun wegen so ner Lapalie gelaufen ist


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Februar 2014)

@Woll-E 
Was hast du denn gemacht, dass die EBT Schraube nicht mehr ins Gehäuse geht?
Ich hoffe mal du hast da nicht einen Befüllstutzen reingedreht. Da darf nur eine Spritze angesetzt werden.

Bezüglich Stutzen Montage einfach mal ins Manual schauen. Auch auf der Homepage zu finden.


----------



## Woll-E (9. Februar 2014)

*Ich sag mal nix dazu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*













Vor lauter schnell schnell


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2014)

Ich schraube immer den stutzen in den griff ohne jemals ein problem damit gehabt zu haben...


----------



## sensiminded (9. Februar 2014)

Ach das darf man bei der neuen wohl nicht mehr?
Meine muss ich auch mal neu befüllen. Der TPA ist komplett drin und die Kolben kommen irgendwie dadurch nicht raus. Dies hatte ich mit den alten HS33 auch noch nicht. Und dabei fahre ich die noch nicht mal lange.

VG Alex


----------



## Woll-E (9. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich schraube immer den stutzen in den griff ohne jemals ein problem damit gehabt zu haben...



Und du hast auch die 2014er ?
Naja sei es drum. Nun weiß ich es...


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Februar 2014)

Es kratzt zwar an der Ehre eines jeden Mannes, aber ich kann nur jedem nahelegen sich das Manual an zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2014)

2014? noch nie gehabt
Alles bis 2005.


----------



## family-biker (9. Februar 2014)

hs33 2014-RTFM or LMAO!


----------



## Woll-E (9. Februar 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Es kratzt zwar an der Ehre eines jeden Mannes, aber ich kann nur jedem nahelegen sich das Manual an zu schauen.




Keine Zeit 
Hast aber schon recht ^^


----------



## Pipo33 (16. Februar 2014)

Nach nicht mal einem Jahr hat meine Gabel jetzt das zeitliche gesegnet. Mir war zwar schon klar, dass sie dort am ehesten reißen würde (so ist das eben wenn man Scheibe fährt und noch ne HS Aufnahme hat). Nur dachte ich sie hällt noch ein paar Monate mehr. Zumal ich solche Sachen wie Einhängen oder Gaps übers Vorderrad noch gar nicht drauf hab  Hilft ja alles nichts jetzt hab ich erstmal ne alte Echo Urban dran. Die wird mich hoffentlich noch ein paar Jahre unterstützen 

War übrigens eine ZHI R Gabel (HS33 + Disc)


----------



## jan_hl (16. Februar 2014)

Würde es bei sowas eigentlich helfen die HS33 Aufnahme abzufeilen und da alles schön glatt zu machen um Risse an den Schweißnähten zu vermeiden? Oder ist das Material durch das Schweißen eh schon so geschwächt, dass das egal ist?


----------



## Pipo33 (16. Februar 2014)

Ne das würde auch nichts bringen. Das Problem ist, dass durch das Schweißen das umliegende Material natürlich auch mit erhitzt wird. Dabei verändert sich die Gitterstruktur und das Material wird spröder. Eigentlich versucht man das durch eine anschließende Wärmebehandlung wieder zu normalisieren aber ein Rest an Spannungen bleibt immer (Stichwort: Kaltrissbildung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

naja,wenn die hitzebehandlung erfolgreich war,gabs ja nen gefügeangleich,somit sollte man das dann eigentlich abfeilen und glätten können.
stichwort "querschnittssprung"



aber ohne quatsch,zumindest unwarscheinlicher könnte man einen riss dadurch machen


----------



## Pipo33 (16. Februar 2014)

Recht hatta
Das hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr aufn Schirm 

Ich wär da trotzdem vorsichtig...


----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

klar,bei alu allgemein höhö


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Februar 2014)

Ich bin froh das mir noch NIE ne Gabel gebrochen ist... da würd ich wohl in Zukunft schiss haben


----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

ab kommender woche wirst du wohl auch keine angst mehr vor rahmenbrüchen haben müssen


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Februar 2014)

Hahaha das letzte datum das mir genannt wurde war der 5.2.2014
Ich glaub an garnichts bevor der rahmen meine Türschwelle passiert hat


----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

tjahaa,da macht man sich die arbeit doch gern..


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Februar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> klar,bei alu allgemein höhö



Quatsch... Auch bei einer Stahlgabel im Trialbereich reden wir sicher nicht vom dauerfesten Bereich.. Wenn du von 3 Jahren Nutzung, also etwa 1000 Tagen ausgehst, dann hast du etwa 500 Trainingstage á 2 Stunden. Also 1000 Trainingsstunden.. Wenn man dann von 100 Lastwechseln bei der Gabel pro Stunde ausgeht ist man immernoch nicht im Bereich der Dauerfestigkeit. Dann hat man nämlich 100.000 Lastwechsel also 10^5.. Da sind wir immernoch in der Zeitfestigkeit und die besitzt Alu auch (einen gewissen Grad an Dauerfestigkeit natürlich auch). Ich bezweifle stark, dass eine Gabel jemals die relevanten >10^6 Lastwechsel sieht. Bei gleichem Gewicht schneidet der Alurahmen einfach deutlich besser ab.

PS: Ich freu mich trotzdem auf mein Stahlrad


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Februar 2014)

Gorez fährt ne alu koxx gabel seit 2009...
Erzählt ihm was von Haltbarkeit


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Gorez fährt ne alu koxx gabel seit 2009...
> Erzählt ihm was von Haltbarkeit



Eben, richtig konstruiert hält eine Alu-Gabel ein ganzes Trial-Leben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

du weisst aber schon,dass deine lastwechsel auf proberohren basieren, die einen bestimmten querschnitt aufweisen.das ist nicht unbedingt auf alle metallischen endprodukte anwendbar.
ein rohr gleichen querschnitts wird bei aluminium nie die gleichen festigkeitswerte haben wie bei stahl.vor allem nicht im bereich des elastizitätsmoduls im verhältnis zur gesamtzugfestigkeit,beim biegen hat gerade der stahl die nase vorne.gabeln müssen mehr biegelasten aufnehmen als alles andere am bike(mal vom lenker abgesehen)
ob dauerfestigkeit,impulslastfestigkeit oder ganz banal zugfestigkeit,ohne EXTRRRRRRREM schlaue konstruktion ist alu unterlegen.
ich kann dir ja nen alurahmen schicken hahaha





edit:ah,schon wieder 2 posts dazugekommen.ihr habt natürlich recht:richtig konstruiert.
aber sonst eben nicht,sub 1kg ist nicht dauerfest,da kann man machen was man will

edit 2:tobi,das grün fetzt,habs mir vorhin mal angesehen.
elias:deins war leicht zu erkennen,sah aus als wär ne einzelne stange drin,von aussen.mods sind so winzig 

offtopic ende


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Februar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> du weisst aber schon,dass deine lastwechsel auf proberohren basieren, die einen bestimmten querschnitt aufweisen.das ist nicht unbedingt auf alle metallischen endprodukte anwendbar.



Tatsache  ? ... Spaß, natürlich ist das bekannt und ja.. Grundsätzlich lässt sich daraus eine ganze Menge herleiten.



> ein rohr gleichen querschnitts wird bei aluminium nie die gleichen festigkeitswerte haben wie bei stahl.



Naja, was interessieren mich Querschnitte.. Am Ende des Tages wird der Rahmen nach Gewicht beurteilt und nicht danach, ob ich 2mm oder 2,5mm Wandstärke habe.



> ob dauerfestigkeit,impulslastfestigkeit oder ganz banal zugfestigkeit,ohne EXTRRRRRRREM schlaue konstruktion ist alu unterlegen.



Das ist schlicht falsch, wenn es darum geht, dass der Rahmen nachher möglichst leicht sein soll. (Und das ist beim Trial nunmal das wichtigste im Lastenheft)



> ich kann dir ja nen alurahmen schicken hahaha



Bitte nicht, ich freue mich schon tierisch auf mein Eisenschwein!


----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

haha,wieder einer dem ich mal ein bier zu ner live diskussion ausgeben will.
vom fach?ingenieurswesen?
wandstärken interessieren den gebrochenen rahmen übrigens brennend 

ach was,ride lite,pah!
lasst euch mal n paar muckies wachsen.mit 93kg wucht ich dir mein altes dirtbike rum wie ein 10kg bike-

ich hoffe mir nimmt keiner meine sprüche zu ernst,bin teils am spass machen,und das immer


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Februar 2014)

Bier nehme ich gerne 
Ingenieurswesen triffts ganz gut, Schwerpunkt Mechanik 
Und es geht hier glaube ich auch etwas zu weit noch über Bruchmechanik zu diskutieren, das langweilt die meisten Leute eher.
Ich bleibe aber abschließend dabei: Wenn das Gewicht wichtiger ist, als die Lebensdauer ist Carbon>Alu>Stahl..


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Februar 2014)

Ich würde ihn mir auch ganz gerne mal ansehen.
bin 8 Paletten mit 95kg auf einem 10kg onza ice im sidehop rauf... your argument is invalid


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn mir auch ganz gerne mal ansehen.
> bin 8 Paletten mit 95kg auf einem 10kg onza ice im sidehop rauf... your argument is invalid




Ps: weder watson noch sein JAF sind leicht...
und der kerl fuhr auch stahlgabel


----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

ich habs schon wieder verpackt,sorry.
bescheuerterweise hab ich die fotos auch erst im verpackten zustand geschossen,wie doof ist das denn?


 

ps:sich selber zitieren gildet nicht!


----------



## Pipo33 (16. Februar 2014)

@To-bi-bo
Küsschen aufs Nüsschen :-*


PS: auf der Jam bekommt family-biker ne 10 kg Scheibe auf den Wanzt gebunden und dann soll er mal zeigen wie hoch es geht ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich habs schon wieder verpackt,sorry.
> bescheuerterweise hab ich die fotos auch erst im verpackten zustand geschossen,wie doof ist das denn?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 273644 Anhang anzeigen 273645



.. ohne Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Februar 2014)

Und generell:


> Geh schlafen oder lernen du Stricher!


Alles schön und gut hier, aber bitte bemüht euch dann doch etwas um den Ton. Ganz so tief sollten wir doch nicht sinken.

Danke.


----------



## family-biker (16. Februar 2014)

^^
zu 1:haha
zu 2:genau.


----------



## Pipo33 (16. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Und generell:
> 
> Alles schön und gut hier, aber bitte bemüht euch dann doch etwas um den Ton. Ganz so tief sollten wir doch nicht sinken.
> 
> Danke.



Ich kenn Tobi sehr gut (schließlich fahren wir ja ständig zusammen). Der weiß schon wie das gemeint ist und lässt selbst noch ganz andere Sachen los 

Niveau ist keine Creme


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Und generell:
> 
> Alles schön und gut hier, aber bitte bemüht euch dann doch etwas um den Ton. Ganz so tief sollten wir doch nicht sinken.
> 
> Danke.


Oh ja! 
Endlich etwas niveau gegen trockene haut


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2014)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> bekommt family-biker ne 10 kg Scheibe auf den Wanzt gebunden und dann soll er mal zeigen wie hoch es geht ^^



Brauch er doch nicht. Er ist doch schon der fetteste von uns allen.


----------



## Woll-E (17. Februar 2014)

Seid froh, dass nur die Gabeln ab und an streiken. Was wäre, wenn permanent die Palettenstapel
brechen würde, nur weil ihr alle so fette, pummelige Trialer seid. 


Was die Belastung angeht, ist doch auch eine Frage des Styles. Die ganzen Sidehopper brauchen doch
nicht einmal ne Gabel. Da kommt doch nie Last drauf. Das sind dann eher so Leute wie Hoffes und Co,
die alles über das " Geplanke " machen. Sprung auf Vorderrad. Da entsteht schon richtig Druck,
wobei mir der Style am besten gefällt. Die Gabeln kosten doch jetzt auch nicht viel. Von daher...
Alter raus, neue rein und weiter gehts... Ich hätte nur schiss, dass mir das bei nem Move passiert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (17. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Brauch er doch nicht. Er ist doch schon der fetteste von uns allen.


he,ich hab schwere knochen,ja?!


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Und generell:
> 
> Schön und gut hier alles, aber bitte bemüht euch dann doch etwas um den Ton. Ganz so tief sollten wir doch bitte nicht sinken.
> 
> Danke.



Passt schon, wenn du wüsstest was er sich sonst von mir anhören muss


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Und generell:
> 
> Alles schön und gut hier, aber bitte bemüht euch dann doch etwas um den Ton. Ganz so tief sollten wir doch nicht sinken.
> 
> Danke.



Wer hoch springt, fällt auch tief. Lange rede, kurzer Sinn: Mimimi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2014)

Mir doch Wurst, wer wen wie gut kennt und sich was erlauben kann. Hab nur keine Lust hier so Facebook-Chat-Niveau zu lesen und mal ehrlich, irgendwann seht ihr den Post nochmal und fasst euch an den Kopp.

User kommen und gehen, schade eigentlich. Aber wenn das hier alles so weiter geht wundert mich das auch nichtmehr, wieso die Alteingesessenen entweder ganz dem Forum den Rücken gekehrt haben oder zumindest nichtsmehr posten.


----------



## Woll-E (17. Februar 2014)

Vor allem ist die Trialszene an sich, das was ich zumindest bisher kennen lernen durfte, auch viel über das IBC Forum,
doch sehr sehr und liberal. Martin hat das mit FB Niveau sehr treffend beschrieben. Nur weil ich einen gut kenne und 
dabei Beleidigungen okay gehen, muss man das nicht publik machen. Das ist alles so widersprüchlich. Ausdrücke als
freundschaftliche Höflichkeitsform ? Total Fail.

Oh ja ich bin ja so ein Spießer....... nö bin ich nicht.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Februar 2014)

Martin muss mal wieder Rad fahren :*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2014)

War heute ab 11 mit Moppel, tollem Wetter und super Motivation 6 Stunden in Düsseldorf filmen. War irgendwie wie bei unseren ersten Videos, was mir viel bedeutet und gut getan hat. Bin also sehr ausgeglichen und stehe hinter meinen Beiträgen 

Will hier jetzt auch nicht rumstänkern oder einen auf Foren-Polizei machen. Wollte das nur mal - für mich - auf den Punkt bringen.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Februar 2014)

Dann bleib mal ganz bis zur jam


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> wieso die Alteingesessenen entweder ganz dem Forum den Rücken gekehrt haben oder zumindest nichtsmehr posten.



Alt geworden? Kinder bekommen? Interessen gewechselt? Kann alles möglich sein und ist eher wahrscheinlich als ein niveauloser Post. Ich bin ja eh der Ansicht, dass Foren nix mit Niveau zu tun haben, sie aber ein netter Zeitvertreib sind. Die Bild hat auch kein Niveau und trotzdem wird sie auch von Uni Professoren gelesen.


----------



## family-biker (17. Februar 2014)

doch doch,die bild hat eins,sieht man nur nicht weils so weit unten ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich würde sagen wir beruhigen uns alle mal wieder. Hab den Kommentar schon abgeändert ;-)


----------



## bike-show.de (18. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Alt geworden? Kinder bekommen? Interessen gewechselt? Kann alles möglich sein und ist eher wahrscheinlich als ein niveauloser Post. Ich bin ja eh der Ansicht, dass Foren nix mit Niveau zu tun haben, sie aber ein netter Zeitvertreib sind. Die Bild hat auch kein Niveau und trotzdem wird sie auch von Uni Professoren gelesen.


Bin alt geworden, hab ein Kind, die Interessen gewechselt und Prof geworden. Und trotzdem noch hier, aber mit Niveau. 

Ich mag Facebook nicht, aber dafür Fahrradfahren.


----------



## Woll-E (18. Februar 2014)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Bin alt geworden, hab ein Kind, die Interessen gewechselt und Prof geworden. Und trotzdem noch hier, aber mit Niveau.
> 
> *Ich mag Facebook nicht, aber dafür Fahrradfahren*.


 
Sehr sympathisch


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2014)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Bin alt geworden, hab ein Kind, die Interessen gewechselt und Prof geworden. Und trotzdem noch hier, aber mit Niveau.
> 
> Ich mag Facebook nicht, aber dafür Fahrradfahren.


Und liest Bild!


----------



## family-biker (18. Februar 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Sehr sympathisch


+1


----------



## KoxxLE (24. Februar 2014)

Tagchen, mein Echo 26 Zoll Rahmen hats hinter sich. Rip 5.2012-23.02.2014


----------



## CzarFlo (24. Februar 2014)

hm. sollbruchstelle hm?


----------



## benzman (24. Februar 2014)

sollbruchstelle... was? kannbruchstelle eher.. wo soll er denn sonst reißen außer hier oder direkt nach dem gusset. spricht für eine gute gussetauslegung weil der übergang zum ober/unterrohr schön kerbwirkungsfrei verläuft hat doch fast zwei jahre gehalten.......


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. Februar 2014)

Auf dem 2. Bild ist doch sogar die Lagerschale durch, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (24. Februar 2014)

jetzt wo er spannungsfrei ist kannst dir ja drüberprutzeln lassen, wenn du glück hast hält er wieder ein paar wochen


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Februar 2014)

alter... fast 2 Jahre...
da braucht sich keiner über "sollbruchstellen" beschweren


----------



## family-biker (24. Februar 2014)

hmmm,ich kenn das bei meinen stahlrahmen eigentlich so:hält drei jahre,neue geo kommt ins haus,alter rahmen kommt zum neuen besitzer.paar jahre später fährt der auch schon besser und holt sich wieder nen neuen obwohl der alte noch hält.

ist das etwa bei euren alurahmen nicht so?


----------



## Woll-E (24. Februar 2014)

Alufahrer können sich eben neue Rahmen einfach leisten


----------



## KoxxLE (24. Februar 2014)

@ Zoo Trialer das auf Bild zwei ist kein Riss in der Lagerschaler, bloss ein Aufkleber


----------



## family-biker (24. Februar 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Alufahrer können sich eben neue Rahmen einfach leisten


aber dafür nix anderes mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Februar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> aber dafür nix anderes mehr



SkillZ sind angeboren. Mehr braucht man(n) nicht.


----------



## PortugalTrialer (27. Februar 2014)

Die Bremse hat nach einem gescheiterten Franzosen den Boden geküsst ;P


----------



## Woll-E (7. März 2014)

So ich habs geschafft.

Koxx Sky Rahmen geliefert. Riss am Steuersatz unten Gabelübergang.
Knaxt so schöne bei Last gegen das Vorderrad.
Kann ich da dieses Wochenende noch fahren, wenn ich keine Stunts aufs Vorderrad mache ?

Neuer Rahmen und Gabel werden nächstes Wochenende montiert.





Woll-E


----------



## Woll-E (29. März 2014)

Ey KOTZEN !!!!!!

Hab heute meine Scheibe für vorne bekommen.
Bremse montiert... Scheibe auf Nabe montiert.
Einbau...

Schleif wie Hölle... Ok gefühlte 100 Unterlagscheiben getauscht.
Bissl besser.. Schleift immer noch.....
Dann mal mit Taschenlampe genau geschaut.

Die NABE VON ROCKMANN ist nicht sauber plangefräst.
Wenn ich 1 Schraube reindrehe läuft die Scheibe rund.
Ziehe ich 1 oder mehr an eiert die Scheibe...ALTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay hab nun das ganze so hingepfuscht, dass es erträglich ist...

Bin stinksauer !


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2014)

Kann dir gerne den Nabenflansch plan drehen. Habe auch jetzt einen IS2000 Fräser.


----------



## Woll-E (29. März 2014)

OMG Laufrad ausspeichen 
Werde morgen mal fahren und mal die Beläge einschleifen. Da kann ich mich nicht verletzen ^^
Es geht schon. Ist halt nur nicht so perfekt wie der Rest am Bike. Bin schon erschrocken wie winzig
die Trial Zone Bremse ist. Der Hebel ...  süß 
Wenn es nicht geht, dann komm ich gerne auf deine Hilfe zurück.


----------



## Woll-E (29. März 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> für diese fälle habe ich mir mal aus purer langeweile ein werkzeug gebaut, um die bremsscheibenaufnahme planzufräsen. Dazu muss ich das Laufrad nicht ausspeichen.



Aber dazu muss ich das LR ausbauen und in die Berge schicken und das geht nicht... noch nicht...
Werde mir eh bald noch n 2 Laufradsatz bauen lassen und dann kann man das mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. März 2014)

Gab es bei den leichten AmericanClassic Naben auch, bei einer alten Corratec, die hier liegt, ebenfalls.

Ich meine mir einzubilden, dass es gerne passiert wenn man öfter mal die Schrauben zu sehr angeknallt hat und die Nabe nicht aus dem härtesten Alu ist..
Hatte mal eine AmericanClassic mit unbestimmter Vorgeschichte, wo man von oben auf die Scheibe schauen konnte und statt einem zu erwartetenden "Strich mit Durchmesser 180mm genau über der Aufnahme" sah man dann, dass die Bremsfläche knapp 1-2mm zu den Speichen versetzt war und die Schrauben quasi "raustanden".


----------



## Woll-E (30. März 2014)

Nur das bei meiner Nabe noch nie Schrauben, geschweige denn eine Scheibe montiert war.
Der Scheibenflansch war jungfreulich, da ich bis gestern vorne Felgenbremse gefahren bin.
Naja heute mittag wird mal " dumm " rumgerollt und eingebremst...


----------



## hst_trialer (30. März 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Gab es bei den leichten AmericanClassic Naben auch, bei einer alten Corratec, die hier liegt, ebenfalls.
> 
> Ich meine mir einzubilden, dass es gerne passiert wenn man öfter mal die Schrauben zu sehr angeknallt hat und die Nabe nicht aus dem härtesten Alu ist..
> Hatte mal eine AmericanClassic mit unbestimmter Vorgeschichte, wo man von oben auf die Scheibe schauen konnte und statt einem zu erwartetenden "Strich mit Durchmesser 180mm genau über der Aufnahme" sah man dann, dass die Bremsfläche knapp 1-2mm zu den Speichen versetzt war und die Schrauben quasi "raustanden".



Ich glaube die Nabe hab ich dir mal abgekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko (30. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @Marko
> 
> Bilder?


----------



## Woll-E (30. März 2014)

Und das funzt ?
Der Fräser ist in nem Loch mit ner Schraube ? Hat das kein Spiel ? 
Sonst eiert der doch auch rum. Und wie wird der Fäser gedreht ?


----------



## Toby_S (5. Mai 2014)

Am Wochenende hats meine Bremse zerlegt:


----------



## family-biker (5. Mai 2014)

sucks^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2014)

Ähnliches Schadensbild hatte ich im TF gesehen. Dort wurde der Bruch auf den Avid Adapter geschoben und gesagt, dass man ja Shimano hätte fahren sollen. Dass es gleich beide Aufnahmen zerlegt ist schon krass. Ist das am 24er oder MTB?


----------



## Toby_S (5. Mai 2014)

Die Bremse ist am 24er gewesen :-(


----------



## BlueJack (5. Mai 2014)

Haste wenigstens noch Garantie drauf? Weil in deinem Fall biste ja mitm Adapter von Shimano gefahren; können sie dir also nicht vorhalten...


----------



## Toby_S (5. Mai 2014)

Gewährleistung ist noch drauf, schließlich ist die Bremse gerade mal 7 Monate alt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht ETWAS zu fest angeballert, die Schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby_S (5. Mai 2014)

Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2014)

Naja... zu fest angezogen kann schon sein* aber 10Nm halten die Schrauben und der Sattel schon aus, was man mit Hand zwar locker schafft, man aber schon sehr grobmotorisch veranlagt sein muss.

Nun frag ich mich, ob das auch bei einer Hope Trial Zone passiert. Bisher habe ich von 2 gebrochenen Zee/Saint Sätteln gelesen und Peter hat wohl auch schon zwei Shimano Bremssättel zerstört**.

Nico.

*Da die 6 Monate rum sind, wird so sicher vom Händler argumentiert werden.
**Einen Fingerhut voller negativer Ereignisse lässt der Mensch schnell zu Badewannengröße ansteigen.


----------



## family-biker (5. Mai 2014)

mit den bremssätteln,dies beim trial am hinterrad schon irgendwem zerlegt hat,könnte man sich,denke ich ,durchaus ne badewanne vollmachen lol


----------



## CzarFlo (5. Mai 2014)

sieht allerdings nach Gußalu aus oder täusche ich mich da? Die Hope sind ja aus geschmiedetem Alu gefräst. Bin zwar kein Ingenieur, macht in meinen Augen dann aber einen solideren Eindruck


----------



## Woll-E (5. Mai 2014)

Bin auch kein Ing, was dieses Thema angeht, jedoch sieht es mir eher nach eine Bruch resultierend aus
zweier Komponenten aus. Kraft durch Bremsen und vor allem die Schrauben voll Rotze angeknallt.
Die eigentliche Bruchstelle durch Überbelastung sollte meiner Meinung nach doch eher am Knick liegen,
als mitten in der Bohrung. Zumindest bekommt die linke " Lasche die grössere Druckbelastung ab als die hintere.
Aber das sind auch nur lainehafte Vermutungen meinerseits. Was solls. Ab in den Müll, neue ran und weiter gehts


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2014)

Ein Glück, habe ich mich seit meinem Umstieg mit 2x 810ner und 1x 820iger Bremssätteln eingedeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (5. Mai 2014)

Im amerikanischem Forum hab ich vor Monaten glaub ich auch von ein oder zwei Fällen gelesen wo die Saint Sättel gerissen sind. Das Ergebnis der dortigen Diskussion war glaubeich, dass der Adapter nicht perfekt plan gefräst war und dass die deswegen dann brechen.


----------



## Woll-E (5. Mai 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Im amerikanischem Forum hab ich vor Monaten glaub ich auch von ein oder zwei Fällen gelesen wo die Saint Sättel gerissen sind. Das Ergebnis der dortigen Diskussion war glaubeich, dass der Adapter nicht perfekt plan gefräst war und dass die deswegen dann brechen.



Selbes steckt auch in umgekehrter Version in meiner Vermutung. Schrauben sind nie perfekt.
Unterlegscheiben auch nicht. Knallt man diese nun volle Rotze an ist die Pressung an der oberen Seite auch ungleichmäßig.
Generell verstehe ich den Gewichtswahn nicht und das hat genau so seine Wurzeln im DH Bereich. Mittlerweile bringen
Bremsanalgen für Bikes eine gewaltige Leistung über die Scheibe auf das Rad. Warum muss man am Guss rumgeiern und 
die Befestigungsflächen bei nahezu 95 % aller Bremsanlagen so filigran auslegen. Zumindest bei Postmount.  Das gehört 
viel massiver designed und ausgelegt. Die paar Mikrogramm reißen nichts raus.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Mai 2014)

Druckguss ist schon bisschen fies. Wir haben auch genug Erfahrungen mit Guss, da geschehen manchmal die ungewöhnlichsten Dinge.

Welch ein Glück, dass die neue MT7 eine Schmiedezange hat... und die Performance erstmal!


----------



## family-biker (5. Mai 2014)

das bremsanalgen ist schuld,es sorgt dafür dass alle scheibenbremsen im trial fürn a*sch sind lol


----------



## platten (5. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> das bremsanalgen ist schuld,es sorgt dafür dass alle scheibenbremsen im trial fürn a*sch sind lol



das bremsANALgen?....dafür gibts doch bremsenfett... ;D

wenn ich mir den gebrochenen sattel ansehe....tendiere ich gleich wieder weg von der zee hinüber zur hope.....


----------



## family-biker (5. Mai 2014)

platten schrieb:


> das bremsANALgen?....dafür gibts doch bremsenfett... ;D


ich hab das nicht erfunden,lies mal woll-e´s beitrag genauer


----------



## platten (5. Mai 2014)

ah...ja...jetzt hab ichs auch....

ich hab schon vor längerer zeit bemerkt, dass dir auch nicht das kleinste detail entgeht... ;D


----------



## family-biker (5. Mai 2014)

schau mal im tf vorbei,da lernst du,alles was gesagt wird zerpflückt und um die ohren gehauen zu bekommen.
just playing the rules hahaha

ausgerechnet die briten haben die meisten"grammar nazis"


----------



## Woll-E (5. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich hab das nicht erfunden,lies mal woll-e´s beitrag genauer



Drehgsagg


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2014)

Ordentlich Preload vorm Absprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> schau mal im tf vorbei,da lernst du,alles was gesagt wird zerpflückt und um die ohren gehauen zu bekommen.
> just playing *by* the rules hahaha


Me too.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ein Glück, habe ich mich seit meinem Umstieg mit 2x 810ner und 1x 820iger Bremssätteln eingedeckt


Rocken die Pads im 810er auch so doll wie im 820er? Bei mir ist es so, dass ich beim Pedal Up, bei dem ich immer irgendwie die VR Bremse mit anzieh, es regelrecht knallt, wenn ich da so rumspring. Die Pads bewegen sich im Bremssattel ganz schön.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Rocken die Pads im 810er auch so doll wie im 820er? Bei mir ist es so, dass ich beim Pedal Up, bei dem ich immer irgendwie die VR Bremse mit anzieh, es regelrecht knallt, wenn ich da so rumspring. Die Pads bewegen sich im Bremssattel ganz schön.



Ja, aber nur wenn die Beläge neu sind. In 810 als auch 820 fahre ich 810ner Beläge (ohne Rippen) und es dauert eine Weile, bis sich der neue Bremsbelag im Bremssattel "eingeknallt" hat - ist am Anfang echt heftig, Elias erinnert sich  Aber mittlerweile habe ich nur das leichte, minimale Belag-Klacken, wenn ich die Blockierrichtung des Rades änder (etwa einen Fakie abbremse)


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur wenn die Beläge neu sind. In 810 als auch 820 fahre ich 810ner Beläge (ohne Rippen) und es dauert eine Weile, bis sich der neue Bremsbelag im Bremssattel "eingeknallt" hat - ist am Anfang echt heftig, Elias erinnert sich  Aber mittlerweile habe ich nur das leichte, minimale Belag-Klacken, wenn ich die Blockierrichtung des Rades änder (etwa einen Fakie abbremse)


Danke. Ich fahr ja auch die Trickstuff ohne rippen und dachte eigentlich, dass die eingefahren wären. Bremsleistung ist jedenfalls so hoch, dass ich davon ausgehen kann. Die knallen aber dennoch wahnsinnig laut. Schon allein beim leichten Rocking ballert es.


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2014)

Die Geräuschkulisse erinnerte bei einem Roller auf die Kante gerne an einen Rahmenbruch


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Die Geräuschkulisse erinnerte bei einem Roller auf die Kante gerne an einen *Rahmenbruch*


Jep. Ich denk auch immer, dass mir gleich was kaputt geht. Gut ist aber, dass man bei dem Krach kein anderes Knacken wahrnimmt. Ich reagier da sehr sensibel drauf. Ich kann kein Rad fahren, was irgendwo knackt. Ich habe schon mal ein schweineteures Rad verkauft, weil es mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat.


----------



## benzman (8. Mai 2014)

war mit Sicherheit zu fest angezogen, anders kann ein solcher Schaden nicht erklärt werden. Lohnt sich immer wieder sich an Shimano Vorgaben zu halten und in einen guten Drehmomentschlüssel zu investieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2014)

benzman schrieb:


> *war mit Sicherheit zu fest angezogen*, anders kann ein solcher Schaden nicht erklärt werden. Lohnt sich immer wieder sich an Shimano Vorgaben zu halten und in einen guten Drehmomentschlüssel zu investieren.


Da es nicht das erste Mal ist, dass ich solch ein Schadensbild sehe, würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, dass es zu fest war. Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, halt das ganze auch 10Nm aus und die kann man schon noch abschätzen. Ich selbst zieh aber alles (außer Kassette und Kurbel) mit dem Drehmo (Syntace) an. Ist schon allein wegen der Handhabung einfacher und man ist immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Woll-E (8. Mai 2014)

Naja ich sags mal so...
Nach fest kommt nicht sofort ab, sondern erst mal Verformung.
Wenn da nicht alles perfekt plan ist, können da die Kräfte schon asymmetrisch auf die " Laschen " drücken
und diese ebenso auch unterschiedlich quetschen und dem entsprechende Sollbruchstellen provozieren.
Ich nutze auch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel, ziehe aber die Schrauben nie übelst an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> ziehe aber die Schrauben nie übelst an.


Woher weist du das? Ich hab mal die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht und bin bei 4Nm an Stelle von 5Nm gelandet. Das ist i.O. und am Vorbau nicht schlimm. Wenn man aber bedenkt (aus einer anderen Disziplin), dass ein kräftiger Mann ein Gewicht wesentlich leichter einschätzt als ein Schwacher, auch wenn das Gewicht bei beiden gleich ist, dann kann es schon sein, dass ersterer ohne Drehmoment viel zu viel Kraft auf die Schraube bringt, weil es ja vergleichsweise leicht geht.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Mai 2014)

Also ich würde immernoch behaupten, dass das größte Problem einfach die Fertigungstechnologie ist: Guss!
Das in Kombination mit eher unüblichen Lastfällen, nämlich die umgekehrte Bremskrafteinleitung und schon wird unnötig viel Zugkraft eingeleitet. Guss jedoch ist nicht die beste Wahl bei Zugkräften!


----------



## benzman (8. Mai 2014)

bei Guss is nicht viel mit Verformung lass dir das gesagt sein. Liegt an den Eigenschaften des Gussgefüges, will ich jetzt nicht näher drauf eingehen. So ein Bruch entsteht ja auch nicht durch das zu-fest-anziehen allein, sondern entsteht eben dann in Kombination mit den im Bremsbetrieb auftretenden Kräften. Wo und wie die jetzt angreifen und genau wirken spielt jetzt mal keine Rolle.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2014)

benzman schrieb:


> bei Guss is nicht viel mit Verformung lass dir das gesagt sein. Liegt an den Eigenschaften des Gussgefüges, will ich jetzt nicht näher drauf eingehen. So ein Bruch entsteht ja auch nicht durch das zu-fest-anziehen allein, sondern entsteht eben dann in Kombination mit den im Bremsbetrieb auftretenden Kräften. *Wo und wie die jetzt angreifen und genau wirken spielt jetzt mal keine Rolle.*


Dem würde ich zustimmen, denn die Bremse ist ja symmetrisch und es sollte somit egal sein, ob die Scheibe sie nach hinten oder vorn schiebt.


----------



## benzman (8. Mai 2014)

wenn man die Bremssättel richtig behandelt halten die. Keine einige Leute die schon seit Jahren Bremsen mit gegossenen Sätteln fahren (Saint, xt, zee, Formula, etc).


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2014)

benzman schrieb:


> wenn man die Bremssättel richtig behandelt halten die. Keine einige Leute die schon seit Jahren Bremsen mit gegossenen Sätteln fahren (Saint, xt, zee, Formula, etc).


Was mich beunruhigt ist das Belagsspiel bei der Zee z.B. Das knallt richtig, wenn die Pads da so beim Bremsen hin und hergeschoben werden. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie auf den Keramikkolben rumrutschen oder selbige sich mitbewegen. Jedenfalls ist das beim normalen Bremsen nicht so und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es dort premature failure geben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (8. Mai 2014)

keine Sorge die Kolben sind es mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn die mal Spiel haben is auch nicht mehr viel mit Bremswirkung das sind deine Beläge die ja nur über den Sicherungssplint am rausfallen gehindert werden es aber trotzdem versuchenlass es also klappern, so lange es das tut sitz alles an der richtigen Stelle


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte eher, dass sie nach vorn oder hinten geschoben werden. D.h. immer gegen den Bremssattel knallen. Ich habe übrigens so eine Schraube von der XTR Bremse, wo einige schrieben, dass diese das Padspiel verringern sollen. Pustekuchen.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Mai 2014)

Ist doch logisch. Das Spiel ist abhängig von der Abmessung des Bremsbelags und des Belagschachtes im Sattel. Die Schraube hindert wirklich nur am rausfallen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2014)

Daher meine ich, dass das Gegenknallen der Beläge nicht unbedingt förderlich ist oder irre ich da?


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Mai 2014)

Das ist nur nervig sollte aber vom Impuls her kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## benzman (9. Mai 2014)

lass knallen. macht nix


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2014)

Toby_S schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hats meine Bremse zerlegt:
> Anhang anzeigen 290657


Nachdem ich heute eine neue Bremsscheibe verbaut und demzufolge die Bremse auch neu ausrichten musste ist mir wieder aufgefallen, dass man an der hinteren PM Schraube nur sehr schwer mit dem Bit des Drehmomentschlüssels rankommt. Da muss man, wenn man nicht ewig fummeln will, sich auf sein Gefühl verlassen. Irgendwie doof diese Konstruktion. Selbst mit meinem T-Inbus komm ich nur mit der langen Seite ran.


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Mai 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute eine neue Bremsscheibe verbaut und demzufolge die Bremse auch neu ausrichten musste ist mir wieder aufgefallen, dass man an der hinteren PM Schraube nur sehr schwer mit dem Bit des _*Drehmomentschlüssels *_rankommt.


Ist das dein Ernst?
Wenn ich den Vorbau mit den standart 6 NM festziehe hab ich nach dem ersten Sidehop nen "reverse-Carthy" lenker


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?
> Wenn ich den Vorbau mit den standart 6 NM festziehe hab ich nach dem ersten Sidehop nen "reverse-Carthy" lenker


Na klar ist das mein Ernst. Dir ist klar, dass ich vom Bremssattel schreib?

Mal abgesehen davon habe ich meinen Lenker mal grad mit 4Nm festgezogen und es hält (Carbon Montagepaste und vorbau mit vier Schraubenklemmung).

edit: Wenn du es schaffst den Lenker bei 6Nm immer noch zu bewegen, dann ist entweder dein Vorbau nicht gut oder die Passung zw. Vorbau und Lenker ist nicht genau. Ich habe aber auch mitbekommen, dass Professionelle Trialer den TryAll Vorbau meiden, weil ihnen da immer der Lenker durchrutscht.

Der Watson wollte mal einen Vorbau mit 6 Schrauben Klemmung.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?
> Wenn ich den Vorbau mit den standart 6 NM festziehe hab ich nach dem ersten Sidehop nen "reverse-Carthy" lenker


Man bist du ein Tier...dein Auto sollte "Tieran" heißen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (13. Mai 2014)

was ich ziemlich sicher sagen kann,ist, dass sich bei nagelneuen aluvorbauten je nach legierung die schraubenköpfe dermassen setzen,dass der dremo total nutzlos ist. man muss so oder so nochmal nachziehen.ich hab mir mittlererweile angewöhnt,an allen rädern,die fürs lager fertig gemacht werden(wir haben 670 räder bestand,davon 110 mtbs),die maximalvorspannung +1N (keine angst,ist locker toleranz)draufzuhauen,um dann beim verkaufen und endmontieren des rads nur noch auf wert gehen zu müssen.
wenn ich das nicht mach kommt jeder zweite nach 20km und erzählt die geschichte wie sich der lenker gedreht hat 

bei bremssätteln isses ähnlich,aber durch die höheren vorspannungen und den druck auf die fläche der aufnahmen merkt man nix davon,dass was "lockerer" ist.
solche sachen fallen nur auf,weil wir manchmal beim 1.KD nachmessen,bzw nachspannen mit dremo halt dann


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> was ich ziemlich sicher sagen kann,ist, dass sich bei nagelneuen aluvorbauten je nach legierung die schraubenköpfe dermassen setzen,dass der dremo total nutzlos ist. man muss so oder so nochmal nachziehen...


Meinst du damit, dass du, wenn die Räder ne Weile rumgestanden haben, noch mal mit dem Drehmoment dran gehen kannst und die Schrauben so "locker" sind, dass du sie gleich noch mal nachziehen kannst? Ich habe so eine Erfahrung noch nicht machen können. Zwar habe ich keine 1000 Räder im Keller aber ich habe bisher auch bei keinem neuen Vorbau noch mal nachziehen müssen.

Mal abgesehen davon nutzt du ja trotzdem den Drehmomentschlüssel denn letztendlich verbaust du (nach diesem ominösen Setzen der Schrauben) ja trotzdem mit den vorgeschrieben Nm.


----------



## family-biker (13. Mai 2014)

exactly.
die räder stehen allerdings ein paar wochen bis monate,nachdem sie lagerfertig montiert wurden.bei gefühlten 80% der räder sind bis zu 2 nm spannung weniger,ohne dass das rad einer auch nur angesehen hätte.die lenker stellen wir immer gleich ein,wie sie sein sollen,den vorbau mitsamt lenker stellen wir quer,zum einlagern(wär ja auch bescheuert sonst : ) )


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Mai 2014)

Mir ist auf der nikolausjam der Lenker beim Absprung durchgerutscht. Das hat sich angehört als ob was bricht!
Habt ihr wirklich noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt? Das war ein trialtech Vorbau+ Lenker

Momentan fahre ich einen echo Vorbau mit eloxiertem echo Lenker und auch der ist mir schon durchgerutscht.

Wenn ich auf der Arbeit unsere Ebikes Zusammenbaue mit Drehmoment wird mir schlecht wenn ich vergleiche wie wenig Kraftaufwand da genügen soll.


----------



## baschti (17. Mai 2014)

Koxx Kloud mit ehemaliger Try All Forke - ca. 1 Jahr alt..
Notiz an mich selbst: Bei Knacksen im Bereich des Vorbaus sollte man auch den Gabelschafft prüfen und nicht warten, bis sich das Problem bei nem Roller "auflöst"


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Mai 2014)

Boris.. mach doch nicht so einen scheiß..


----------



## Pipo33 (20. Mai 2014)

"Boris dein Knacken wird ja immer schlimmer"
"Ach das ist nichts. Vllt ist das Innenlager im Arsch oder so" 

Alles wird bis zum versagen gefahren, so gefällt mir das


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Mai 2014)

Genau an dem Rad hat sich doch auf der Jam jemand genau die gleiche Gabel zerissen oder irre ich mich da?
Da hats die Leitungen aus beiden Magura Griffen gerissen und alle im Umkreis waren mit Magura blood geduscht


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Mai 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage bzgl. meiner VR Nabe, welche evtl. "broken" ist.

Ich habe ja die neue Trickstuff Scheibe verbaut, die mitgelieferten Schrauben benutzt und sie mit 7Nm angezogen. Nun bin ich damit zwei mal gefahren und merke, wie ich Spiel habe im VR. Erst dachte ich, dass es die Pads sind, die in der Bremse rumrutschen aber dann habe ich gesehen, dass ALLE Schrauben locker waren.

1. Wie kann das denn sein?
2. *Ist das Gewinde jetzt futsch?* Ich habe fleißig FWHs geübt und damit auch die Schrauben u. Gewinde gefordert.

Ich habe erstmal Avid Schrauben mit Loctite 243 montiert und wieder mit 7Nm angezogen. Mit diesen Schrauben hatte ich in der selben Nabe vorher lange Zeit keine Probleme. Beim Einschrauben gingen die Schrauben arg leicht rein bis zum erreichen des Drehmoments.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (21. Mai 2014)

7Nm? Finde ich jetzt aber für M5 arg viel. 4Nm und gute Schraubensicherung sollten doch reichen


----------



## CzarFlo (21. Mai 2014)

bei mir reißen momentan am VR alle Speichen nacheinander. Die Speichenspannung ist relativ gleichmäßig und nicht zu hoch. Kann es auch an der Nabe liegen? Oder sind die jetzt einfach langsam platt die Speichen, sodass die nach und nach ausgewechselt werden müssen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> 7Nm? Finde ich jetzt aber für M5 arg viel. 4Nm und gute Schraubensicherung sollten doch reichen


Stimmt. Avid hatte 6.5 auf der Scheibe stehen.



CzarFlo schrieb:


> bei mir reißen momentan am VR alle Speichen nacheinander. Die Speichenspannung ist relativ gleichmäßig und nicht zu hoch. Kann es auch an der Nabe liegen? Oder sind die jetzt einfach langsam platt die Speichen, sodass die nach und nach ausgewechselt werden müssen?



Was hast du denn für Speichen?


----------



## CzarFlo (21. Mai 2014)

die standard im echo laufrad drin waren. ansonsten die sapim vom trialmarkt.


----------



## family-biker (21. Mai 2014)

ermüdung vielleicht.bei den lastimpulsen,die so ein frontwheel hop da drauf bringen müsste,denke ich kommt man da den einen oder anderen lastwechsel früher in den genuss des einspeichens...


----------



## CzarFlo (22. Mai 2014)

hm ok. Ja ich mach in letzter Zeit sehr viel übers VR. Wundert mich nur dass hinten bisher keine Speiche gerissen ist und vorne sind es 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (25. Mai 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> hm ok. Ja ich mach in letzter Zeit sehr viel übers VR. Wundert mich nur dass hinten bisher keine Speiche gerissen ist und vorne sind es 5


hm also an den Speichen hat es letztenendes doch nicht gelegen :-/


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2014)

Krass. Ich bin aber auch nicht überzeugt von den Echo Naben. In meinen Augen sind die eine totale Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## CzarFlo (25. Mai 2014)

joa^^die ist von Februar 2013. Hab heute ein paar mal das KOmmentar gehört ich soll mal lieber abnehmen XD


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> joa^^die ist von Februar 2013. Hab heute ein paar mal das KOmmentar gehört ich soll mal lieber abnehmen XD


Pffff. Solch einen Schaden sieht man nicht mal bei ner 12€ Deore Nabe. Es ist wirklich doof, dass es keine normalen Naben mit Bolzen gibt. Echo, Rockman, Trialtech und wie sie alle heißen haben alle die selbe schrott Qualität.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Mai 2014)

Also in meinen 4 Jahren Trialfahrerei habe ich öfters mal Teile gewechselt und mir wurde jedesmal besonders von trialtech und Echo teilen abgeraten natürlich auch von den Naben weil die ja bekannt sind das die IMMEEEEEER Wieder reissen!
....
ach ne... stimmt ja garnicht


----------



## CzarFlo (25. Mai 2014)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Nabe von Tensile oder Rockman? Die würde ich mir jetzt anschaffen wollen. 
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Naben/VR-Naben/VR-Nabe-Tensile-Disk-32-Loch::2174.html
oder die hier:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Naben/VR-Naben/VR-Nabe-Rockman-Bub-Hub-disk-32-Loch::1468.html


----------



## family-biker (25. Mai 2014)

von den beiden wirkt mir die rockman vom materialverlauf her günstiger.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> von den beiden wirkt mir die rockman vom materialverlauf her günstiger.


Jep.

Was spricht eigentlich gegen VR Naben mit Schnellspanner beim Trial?


----------



## family-biker (25. Mai 2014)

du kannst den robsen mal fragen,wie oft der seinen schnellspanner nachstellt/rad wieder mittig stellt,und das mit felgenbremse.

uferlos


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> du kannst den robsen mal fragen,wie oft der seinen schnellspanner nachstellt/rad wieder mittig stellt,und das mit felgenbremse.
> 
> uferlos


Demgegenüber steht eine Trialtech Nabe (mit neunen SKF Lagern) die kaum eine Radumdrehung allein schafft, wenn die Schrauben so fest sind, dass das Rad nicht verrutscht. Totaler Schrott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (25. Mai 2014)

schnellspanner sind halt schwerer wie Schrauben

es gibt auch schraubare schnellspanner

Novatec Disc und nicht disc naben sind ganz gut


----------



## family-biker (25. Mai 2014)

ich bau meine naben immer auf schraubachse um.ich nehm eine schnellspann-hohlachse für hinten, "space" den abstand zwischen den lagern mit irgendeiner auf mass gesägten und plan gefeilten aluhülse aus und konter das ganze.
hält schon seit 3 jahren. wiegt 37g mehr als die originalachse mit schnellspanner(ohne muttern,hab ich damals nicht mitgewogen.)


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Mai 2014)

Macht ihr da echt son Heckmeck draus?
Ich bin glaub ich einer der schwersten hier aufm Rad und hatte echt noch nie Probleme mit Radbefestigung oder Haltbarkeit...


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Mai 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Macht ihr da echt son Heckmeck draus?


Das nicht aber die Qualität von Trial Teilen lässt echt zu wünschen übrig. Die Echo Naben sind doch totaler Mist. Bei 50€ würde man doch erwarten, dass da ordentliche Lager verbaut sind und dass sich das Rad (wenigstens im Zentrierständer) frei drehen lässt. Dass die Hülsen direkt auf die Lager drücken ist doch totaler Mist. Da sind ja meine Fulcrum Racing 7 Naben von besserer Qualität.

Das bestätigt aber was im TF geschrieben wurde. Bei Trial Teilen sind die Stückzahlen so gering, dass da nicht viel getestet wird. So ein Fall wie oben würde bei Shimano Naben für einen Skandal sorgen. Hier wird es auf die höhere Beanspruchung der Teile geschoben, ich meine aber, dass es einfach die fehlende Qualität ist.


----------



## CzarFlo (26. Mai 2014)

hab jetzt die hier bestellt:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/-SALE-Teile/VR-Nabe-VIZ-disk-32-Loch-weiss::2183.html
mal gucken wie lange die dann hält. Wird mein erstes Experiment was selber einspeichen angeht, aber ich bin nicht ganz unbegabt was sowas angeht ;-)


----------



## family-biker (26. Mai 2014)

sieht auf jeden fall schon mal stabiler aus als die ganzen cnc-gefrästen dinger


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Mai 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> hab jetzt die hier bestellt:
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/-SALE-Teile/VR-Nabe-VIZ-disk-32-Loch-weiss::2183.html
> mal gucken wie lange die dann hält. Wird mein erstes Experiment was selber einspeichen angeht, aber ich bin nicht ganz unbegabt was sowas angeht ;-)


Dann nimm DD Speichen (DT Comp oder Sapim Race) und nicht solche, wie du verbaut hattest.


----------



## CzarFlo (26. Mai 2014)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Speichen/Speiche-Sapim-Race-24-schwarz::394.html
die hab ich jetzt bestellt


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Mai 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/Speichen/Speiche-Sapim-Race-24-schwarz::394.html
> die hab ich jetzt bestellt


Passt! Auch wenn ich die Preise für solche Allerweltsteile beim Jan ein wenig übertrieben finde. Hier das Angebot von Actionsports zu den Speichen: Schwarz bzw. Silber.

Alternativ wären für die Disc Seite auch Sapim Strong gut gewesen. Dort tritt ja mehr Kraft auf als auf der anderen.

Wenn du es einfach haben willst beim Einspeichen, dann kann ich dir die Sapim Polyax Nippel empfehlen. Die sind innen und außen beschichtet und drehen sich wunderbar leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (27. Mai 2014)

Also ich fahre seit Jahren vorne eine GT Nabe die ich mir gebraucht in der Bucht geschossen hatte.
Am Anfang auch erst mi Schnellspanner und dann später mit Schrauben. WIE?
Hab einfach in die 5mm Bohrung der Hohlachse ein M6 Gewinde geschnitten. Hält einwandfrei seit ca.7 Jahren. Bin allerdings auch kein so Brocken.
Achja. Finde die Nabe auch nicht besonders schwer mit 130g in Disc Version.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Mai 2014)

Pfff... hab vor zwei Tagen die Kette gewechselt weil die alte schon über ein halbes Jahr gefahren wurde und heute reißt mir die neue. War grad auf einem Baumstamm und wollte runtergappen. Bin unsanft auf der Wiese gelandet, hatte aber wirklich Glück, denn vorher bin ich mehrmals auf Beton gesprungen.

Die Kette ist genau am Halflink aufgegangen. D.h. KMC Z610 + Halflink. Dort wo ich die Kette vernietet hatte, an der dünnen Stelle des Halflinks, ist sie aufgegangen. Vorher bin ich problemlos mit dem Missing Link an dieser Stelle gefahren, dachte mir aber, dass vernietet besser hält. Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich nicht ganz auf das Halflink verzichten und einfach den Heatsink Tensioner + KMC Missing link verwenden sollte.


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Mai 2014)

Selber Schuld... Halflink und Kettenschlösser haben am Trialrad nix zu suchen. Die Erfahrung haben schon genug Leute gemacht


----------



## family-biker (31. Mai 2014)

meine wippermann panzerkette hält auch mit schloss.fakt ist,dass die nur in motorradkettennieter passt und nur deshalb nicht genietet ist


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Mai 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Selber Schuld... Halflink und Kettenschlösser haben am Trialrad nix zu suchen. Die Erfahrung haben schon genug Leute gemacht


Naja. Das Missing Link hält auf jeden Fall dem Druck stand. Es gibt jedenfalls im TF genügend viel bessere Fahrer, die die 610 mit Missing Link fahren und noch nie Probleme hatten. Ich denke, dass ich das Ganze nicht ordentlich vernietet habe. D.h. wenn ich mit dem Spanner fahr und nur das Halflink nutze, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben. Es ist ja nicht das Halflink gerissen sondern es hat sich die Kette an der Stelle aufgebogen, wo ich sie vernietet hatte.

edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass mein Kettenieter für 9-10Fach Ketten ist.  Kein Wunder, dass die mir gerissen ist. Hab mir jetzt mal einen ordentlichen für 1-fach bestellt.


----------



## CzarFlo (1. Juni 2014)

als ich hab schon 2 missing links kaputt gemacht. da sind mir einfach die Seiten durchgerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> als ich hab schon 2 missing links kaputt gemacht. da sind mir einfach die Seiten durchgerissen.


Welchen Kettennieter nehmt ihr denn?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Selber Schuld... Halflink und Kettenschlösser haben am Trialrad nix zu suchen. Die Erfahrung haben schon genug Leute gemacht



An der Aussage ist nicht zu rütteln.
Alles andere: Selber schuld.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Alles andere: Selber schuld.


Und wie vernietest du deine Kette wieder? Der einzige Kettennieter, der echt vernietet ist der Rohloff aber 130€???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Und wie vernietest du deine Kette wieder? Der einzige Kettennieter, der echt vernietet ist der Rohloff aber 130€???



Ist ein schönes Spielzeug, aber mehr auch nicht.

Ich niete schon seit ich denken kann mit dem ganz billigen BBB-Nieter.
Anschaffungskosten ersetzen grundsätzlich kein sauberes Arbeiten 
Wenn man nicht zwischen Tür und Angel arbeitet und ganz entspannt vorgeht, tut es jeder Billig-Kettennieter:
Aufnieten, gerade so, dass man das Kettenglied "ausrasten" kann. Danach gekürztes Kettenende wieder "einrasten" lassen.
Den Nieter gerade ansetzen, mittig und langsam den Niet drücken. Kurz vor Erreichen der zweiten Lasche nochmal absetzen, bisschen hin- und herbewegen der soon-to-be-Vrebindung um sicher zu gehen, dass alle Löcher in einer Flucht sind. Dann nochmal ansetzen und den Niet exakt gleich weit aus der Lasche rausdrücken wie auf der Drücker-Seite übrig ist.
Absetzen und mit kräftigen Biegebewegungen die Verbindung auf Gangbarkeit prüfen/bearbeiten.

Fahre meine Koolchains (breit) so genietet immer 3-4 Monate.. meistens weniger wegen Rahmentausch o.ä.
Markiere mir auch immer meinen Niet, damit ich im Falle eines Risses weiß, ob ich "schuld" war..

Gruß,
der seit 2007 kettenrissfreie Martin


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2014)

Womit markierst du? Hält ein Edding das aus?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2014)

Logo, mache mir immer einen weißen Punkt auf den Nietkopf - weißer Edding oder auch schonmal Deckweiß. Ohne Schaltwerksspanner kommt die Stelle ja in keinerlei Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Anbauteilen


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2014)

Werde ich das nächstes mal probieren. Wenn nicht mach ich einfach mit der Feile eine Kerbe rein...


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ist ein schönes Spielzeug, aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Ich niete schon seit ich denken kann mit dem ganz billigen BBB-Nieter.
> Anschaffungskosten ersetzen grundsätzlich kein sauberes Arbeiten
> ...


Naja... anders mache ich es auch nicht aber ich war dennoch schuld, denn an meiner vernieteten Stelle ist die Kette gerissen. Es hat sich eine Seite über die Niete gebogen. War auch das 1. Mal, dass ich eine Singlespeedkette vernietet habe. Am MTB hab ich das Missing Link und am Trial bis vor Kurzem auch. 

Es kann durchaus sein, dass mein Kettennieter von Point nicht wirklich geeignet ist. Der ist nur für 7-9 Fach Ketten.


----------



## CzarFlo (1. Juni 2014)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/t...137Zz554URReEZLz8vV9QLfH_yBkh6pMUGPWcV7_w_wcB

super teil


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juni 2014)

Ich habe heute meine Flex bedient, weil es das HR mal wieder nötig hatte. Wo ich gleich dabei war, habe ich meine TryAll Kurbel gleich mit abgeflext. Auf der linken Seite ist mir das Gewinde rausgekommen obwohl ich einen guten Abzieher habe und ihn auch gerade reingeschraubt hatte. Unterlegscheibe war auch nicht mehr drin. Jedenfalls war die Kurbel so fest drauf, dass sie selbst dann nicht runter kam als ich die Hälfte der Kurbelaufnahme abgeflext hatte. Wahnsinn! Kann doch nicht sein, dass das so fest sitzt. Kein Wunder, dass das Gewinde mit rauskam. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich bei dieser Kurbel schon verwundert war, dass ich sie erstmal mit dem Gummihammer aufschlagen musste, bis die Innenlagerschraube greifen konnte. Wieder einmal ein Trial Teil welches nicht wirklich hochwertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (13. Juni 2014)

Lag bestimmt am Drehmoment ;-)

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juni 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Lag bestimmt am Drehmoment ;-)
> 
> VG Alex


Das glaube ich eher nicht. Ich habe die Kurbeln mit normalem Drehmoment und Loctite angezogen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juni 2014)

Es ist irgendwie lustig und zugleich tragisch, wie du all deine Teile gewissenhaft via Drehmomentschlüssel und gemäß allen Richtlinien behandelst und doch mit am meisten Probleme damit zu haben scheinst.

.. das wird sensiminded auch gemeint haben 


Konstruktiv:
Ich mache die ISIS-Aufnahme bei jeder Montage/Demontage sauber von allen Rückständen und gebe reichlich fett auf die Verzahnung.
Angezogen wird die Kurbelschraube dann so lange, bis die Hülse des Tretlagers an der Kurbel anliegt - das scheint bei vielen TryAll-Kurbeln ein Problem zu sein. Hab viele gesehen, die nur 3/4 der Verzahnung abgedeckt haben.

TryAll ist allerdings für mich eh ein No-Go am Rad.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juni 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> TryAll ist allerdings für mich eh ein No-Go am Rad.



Und genau die habe ich (jetzt nicht mehr). Ich hatte sie auf ein neues sauberes Lager montiert, welches mit viel Fett eingefettet wurde. Sie ist so eng, dass ich sie erstmal mit dem Gummihammer festklopfen musste um dass die Schraube greifen konnte. Das ist ja nicht normal und daher kommt es auch dazu, dass die Kurbel nur 3/4 auf die Welle geht. Leider wurden die Kurbeln immer locker, sodass ich mit dem Drehmoment (ich habe hier keinen Schlüssel benutzt da ich nur den Syntace habe) immer höher gehen musste. Die 40Nm habe ich aber sicher nicht überschritten.

Meine Probleme rühren daher, dass ich wohl zu penibel bin*. Mich nervt schon das kleine Knacken am Lenker, wenn man mal beim Sidehop kräftig dran zerrt.

Ich bin aber dennoch der Überzeugung, dass die meisten Trial Teile nicht ausreichend getestet werden. Am Singlespeed MTB habe ich jedenfalls keine Probleme. Da passt alles und nix knackt oder geht schnell kaputt. Es wird aber auch nicht so viel beansprucht.

Und du Martin, baust deine Räder ja auch nicht umsonst ohne jegliche Trial spezifischen Teile auf. Das wird schon seinen Grund haben oder? 

*Ich stand mal kurz auf Sensiminded Rad. Das wäre nix für mich. Knackt schon wenn man mal hin und her rockt, wie im Übrigen alle anderen Räder auch auf denen ich mal stehen durfte. Der Unterschied ist, dass die Leute einfach damit fahren und ich nach der Quelle der Geräusche suche(n muss). Ich kann kein Knacken am Rad haben.


----------



## sensiminded (14. Juni 2014)

So lange es knackt, ist es noch da :-D
Ich denke man hat bei den Leichtbauteilen immer Bewegung bei Beanspruchung. Durch das Arbeiten kann es auch mal knacken an Verbindungsstellen. Mein starkes Knacken im Vorderbau habe ich ja zum Glück weg bekommen. Das war letztens noch so extrem, dass ich dachte es bricht gleich was.

Zu den Kurbeln. Ich montiere die Kurbeln immer mit Loctide. 

Und ja, du solltest die Zeit mehr ins Fahren stecken als ins Geräusche suchen. ;-)

VG Alex


----------



## jjtr (15. Juni 2014)

Hier, lecker:
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/187862-defective-trialtech-cranks/

Wir Fahrer machen die Endkontrolle, die Hersteller juckt es nicht mehr im Geringsten.
Beim Gießen leckt es die Fabriken wahrscheinlich genauso am Arsch, so dass es uns dann
einfach über den Lenker in die Felsen haut, wenn der Wasserstoffanteil im Vorbau mal wieder im Prozentbereich liegt.


----------



## family-biker (15. Juni 2014)

muss da auch recht geben,unsere trialteile kommen zum teil rüber als wären die b-ware.
mein crewkers-vorbau z.b., da ist das hauptrohr leicht seitlich versetzt am klemmrohr, scheint zwar trotzdem mit dem oberrohr zu fluchten,errinnert mich aber bei jeder kontrolle meines bikes daran,ein auge auf die "trialspezifischen" teile meines rades zu behalten.

da kann man warscheinlich procraft und co noch eher vertrauen,bei sachen,die für mtb offiziell freigegeben sind gibts wenigstens noch prüfnormen


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> gibts wenigstens noch prüfnormen


Wird denn überhaupt was geprüft bei den Trial Teilen?


----------



## family-biker (16. Juni 2014)

ich geh mal davon aus,dass wir da eher von erfahrungswerten sprechen.
zumindest gibt es in der "din en" keine zulassungsnummer für trialräder.
nur für "geländefahrräder",also en14768 zb.

schon heftig,gerade in der sparte,in welcher am meisten gewicht eingespart wird(mal von rennräder abgesehen),investiert kaum einer in fem analysen oder zumindest qualitätskontrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> schon heftig,gerade in der sparte,in welcher am meisten gewicht eingespart wird(mal von rennräder abgesehen),investiert kaum einer in fem analysen oder zumindest qualitätskontrollen


Hinzuzufügen wäre noch, dass nicht nur Gewicht gespart wird sondern auch viel gebasht. D.h. das ganze Leichtbauzeug muss auch noch mehr Belastungen aushalten.

Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich die Verbindung Gabel Vorbau nicht leise bekomm. Das knackt dort immer wenn ich 1. in den BWH geh, mich also auf den Lenker stütz, und 2. irgendwas reiße. Das ist aber nicht so ein knisterndes Knacken wie es beim MTB fahren gern Uphill kommt sondern schon eins, welches ich merke und das nervt bzw. beunruhigt mich. Ich habe auch schon alles sauber gemacht und sogar die Titanschrauben gegen welche aus Stahl ausgetauscht. Gefettet habe ich sie auch und dennoch knackt es. Im TF meinte einer, dass das die Eloxalschicht des Vorbaus ist, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Ich möchte ungern die Verbindung fetten.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Juni 2014)

Hey Nico...
sei mir jetzt bitte nicht böse, aber ich finde es echt erstaunlich wie penibel du an alle Sachen herangehst und dann trotzdem so viele Sorgen hast. Ich schraube meine Teile auch nie mit Drehmo-Schlüssel zusammen, sondern mit einem gesunden Gefühl in der Hand, aber es knarzt und verstellt sich nix. 
Aber die Aufnahme würde ich defintiv auch nicht fetten. Schonmal Friktionspaste probiert? Also lieber noch mehr Reibung aufbauen, als sie zu mindern. Vielleicht unterdrückt das dann jegliche Bewegung.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Juni 2014)

Eine Frage noch: fährst du einen Carbonlenker?


----------



## jan_hl (16. Juni 2014)

Zur Qualität/Stabilität von Trial Teilen passt auch sehr schön ads dort: 

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/181724-caps-rockman-liberte/?p=2592239


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: fährst du einen Carbonlenker?


Ja fahr ich aber es knackt schon, wenn ich die Schraube am Vorbau löse. D.h. es ist die Klemmung an der Gabel. Ich habe das ganze auch schon ohne Drehmoment "on the fly" zusammengeschraubt und auch da knackte es. Ich denke einfach, dass es hier Pech ist. Ich werde mal Carbonpaste probieren.


----------



## family-biker (16. Juni 2014)

wenns beim lösen knackt würde ich aus dem bauch heraus vermuten,dass die passung nicht stimmt.quasi dass die lenkerklemmung  untermass hat und in geklemmtem zustand aufgedehnt ist und sie ursprungsform einnehmen will,wenn du die schrauben löst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> wenns beim lösen knackt würde ich aus dem bauch heraus vermuten,dass die passung nicht stimmt.quasi dass die lenkerklemmung  untermass hat und in geklemmtem zustand aufgedehnt ist und sie ursprungsform einnehmen will,wenn du die schrauben löst.


Es knackt nicht die Lenkerklemmung (hab ich falsch geschrieben). Dort ist alles i.O. Es knackt, wenn ich die Schrauben an der Gabelklemmung löse. Ich bin mir auch recht sicher, dass es am Vorbau liegt, denn mit einem anderen knackte es nicht. Leider passte der vom Winkel nicht. Es ist auch so, dass der Steuersatz nach nur einer Tour Spiel hat. Würde ja vermuten lassen, dass der Vorbau locker ist und ich vom Drehmoment höher gehen müsste. Ich versuche es aber erstmal mit Montagepaste und dann werde ich weiter sehen.

p.s.: Wie viel Nm hält denn so eine Aluklemmung am Vorbau aus?


----------



## family-biker (16. Juni 2014)

ab 12Nm wirds in den meisten fällen kritisch.aber selbst da merkst du es erst nach einigen hundert lastwechseln,obs zuviel war


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ab 12Nm wirds in den meisten fällen kritisch.aber selbst da merkst du es erst nach einigen hundert lastwechseln,obs zuviel war


Naja... bisher hatte ich (mit gefetteten Schrauben, was ja eh das Drehmoment verfälscht aber mir Grund gibt zu denken, dass es die Reibung zw. Vorbau und Gabel sein muss) 6,5Nm gegeben. Ich werde mal Montagepaste und mehr Drehmoment versuchen.

p.s.: Was ist falsch daran, einen Drehmoment zu benutzen, wenn man ihn hat? Ich kann auch alles mit Hand anziehen und hab auch Gefühl will ich meinen aber wenn ich das Ding schon rumliegen habe (gerade für die Carbonteile an meinen anderen Rädern wo übrigens nix knackt), dann will ich ihn auch nutzen.

Wie gesagt bin ich mittlerweile 5 Trial Räder gefahren hier von den Leuten und alle knacken mehr als mir lieb wäre, was die Leute aber nicht weiter kümmert.


----------



## family-biker (16. Juni 2014)

je nach luftfeuchtigkeit tickt meine lenkerklemmung auch mal sporadisch.
da das aber das einzige knacken,knarzen oder krachen an meinem bike ist,und ich 100pro sicher bin,alles korrekt montiert zu haben,lass ich das einfach so.

wenn ich mal den dremo aus der arbeit mitnehm und meine schraubverbindungen alle mal nachmesse,trifft mich warscheinlich der schlag lol


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2014)

Naja... dieses ticken kenn ich ja auch und es würde mich nicht beunruhigen. Wenn ich das knacken aber deutlich in den Händen spüre, dann ist es mir zu viel und ich würde es gern abstellen.


----------



## kenbug (16. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Es knackt, wenn ich die Schrauben an der Gabelklemmung löse.


Dann lass die Schraube einfach dran!

Aber im Ernst: Ich lege dünne, entsprechend schmale Papier- oder Kunststoffstreifen zwischen alle Aluverbindungen am Lenker. Seitdem knackt im Lenkerbereich nix mehr. Zwischen Gabel und Vorbau, so wie Du es beschreibst, war das allerdings noch nicht nötig. Aber ein Versuch wäre es vielleicht wert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2014)

Ich habe grad noch mal alles auseinandergebaut, entfettet und mit Dynamics und ein wenig mehr Drehmoment wieder zusammengeschraubt. Mal sehen, ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2014)

Etwas mehr Drehmoment? Shit just got serious!

Also bei mir stehen erstmal neuer Lenker und Vorbau an, das Durchgerutsche hört nicht auf.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Drehmoment? *Shit just got serious!*
> 
> Also bei mir stehen erstmal neuer Lenker und Vorbau an, das Durchgerutsche hört nicht auf.


Naja... an Stelle von 6.5 bin ich auf 7.5.


----------



## erwinosius (17. Juni 2014)

Man seid ihr alle penibel. Also meine Schrauben wurden noch nie mit Drehmoment angezogen, aber ich bin sehr sicher dass ich 7,5NM um Welten überschreite.
Würde mir aber auch mit dem Drehmo keinen so Affen mit Nachkommastellen machen da die Toleranz ja schon oft bei einigen Prozentpunkten liegt.

Ich gehe davon aus dass ich am Rad eher 20NM am Vorbau aufbringe und habe da auch keine Bedenken. Bei mir hält alles bombig gut. Fahre aber auch kein Carbon.......

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2014)

Bei 20Nm am Vorbau reißt dir entweder die Schraube oder das Gewinde raus. Lenker ist bei mir Carbon aber hier geht es um die Gabelschaftklemmung.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> *Bei 20Nm am Vorbau reißt dir entweder die Schraube oder das Gewinde raus. *Lenker ist bei mir Carbon aber hier geht es um die Gabelschaftklemmung.


Welche Festigkeit hat die Schraube? was für ein Gewinde?
Der HST-Trialer möchte das sicherlich erstmal untersuchen


----------



## family-biker (17. Juni 2014)

ich würde die angabe,bei 20nm reisst schraube bzw gewinde,mit ungefähr schraube stahl 8.8/m6x0.75/gewinde alu 6061  t6 einordnen,bei ner gewindeeingrifflänge von 5mm,gefettet(damits auch ja schön schlecht messbar ist  )


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich würde die angabe,bei 20nm reisst schraube bzw gewinde,mit ungefähr schraube stahl 8.8/m6x0.75/gewinde alu 6061  t6 einordnen,bei ner gewindeeingrifflänge von 5mm,gefettet(damits auch ja schön schlecht messbar ist  )


Gefettete Schrauben mit Drehmoment anziehen


----------



## family-biker (17. Juni 2014)

bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob der joke ersichtlich war oder du meinst,du hättest ihn gerissen.anyway,wir sind uns einig


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sind es M5 Schrauben und leider hat es wieder geknackt. Ich hab dann einfach den Inbus genommen und fester gezogen. Einmal hat es noch geknackt und dann war erstmal Ruhe. Für wie lange kann ich nicht sagen und ich bin nicht wirklich zuversichtlich.

Ich trau mich es auch fast nicht zu sagen aber meine Pedale waren heute auf beiden Seiten locker und das obwohl ich sie mit einem langen 15er Pedalschlüssel festgeknallt hatte. Das kann doch nicht sein. Irgendwie hab ich nur Scheiße an den Händen.

Die neue linke Kurbel ist jetzt wohl auch am Gewinde hin. Zumindest ließ sich das Pedal nicht wirklich leicht rausdrehen und beim Reindrehen wackelte es eine Umdrehung bevor es fest war wirklich arg, was mich vermuten lässt, dass das Gewinde hin ist. Ich hab das ganze jetzt mal mit Loctite eingeschmiert und noch mal festgewummert. Mal schauen wie lange es hält. Die Kurbeln sind übrigens auch nach jeder Fahrt locker und hier knall ich es eigentlich auch ausreichend fest denke ich. Alles ohne Drehmoment und mit viel Schmackes.

Ich könnt nur heulen.

Ich habe mir heute vorgenommen die Karre so lange zu fahren und nur noch lockere Sachen festzuschrauben, bis mir alles kaputt geht. Ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste und sorgenloseste Methode.


----------



## family-biker (17. Juni 2014)

tja,wärst du mal bei holzfeller/hope geblieben 

edit:bitte als witz verstehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> tja,wärst du mal bei holzfeller/hope geblieben
> 
> edit:bitte als witz verstehen.


Ali meinte eine Unterlegscheibe sollte da helfen:

"a pedal washer can help too, sometimes you get them with cranks or pedals, but you should be able to find something in B&Q that should do the job."

*Warum?*


----------



## family-biker (17. Juni 2014)

damit baut man quasi eine gegenspannung auf,die sich auf der gesamtfläche der scheibe abstützt statt nur auf der des pedalflansches.
wenn die fläche 1/3 grösser ist ist es auch die tragfähigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2014)

Nene hab ich schon verstanden Pedda keine sorge 

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal anfangen deine Schrauben festzuziehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juni 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal anfangen deine Schrauben festzuziehen.


Mach ich doch aber nach fest kommt ab und genug Kraft hat jeder mit dem richtigen Hebel.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ali meinte eine Unterlegscheibe sollte da helfen:
> 
> "a pedal washer can help too, sometimes you get them with cranks or pedals, but you should be able to find something in B&Q that should do the job."
> 
> *Warum?*



Die fehlende Scheibe ist genau dafür verantwortlich, dass ich jetzt die Kurbel vom kamo-i bei mir habe um die Pedalgewinde zu reparieren. Was übrigens bisher sehr gut geklappt hat!!! Ich mach mal noch Bilder und zeig es gern. Ob es jedoch auch bei Anwendung hält wird sich noch rausstellen.


----------



## family-biker (18. Juni 2014)

an zwei stellen um das insert herum mit dem körner 2-3mm neben dem insert ankörnen,mit eingebautem pedal.danach pedal ein paar mal lösen und wieder festziehen.
dann geht das insert nirgendwohin


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Die fehlende Scheibe ist genau dafür verantwortlich, dass ich jetzt die Kurbel vom kamo-i bei mir habe um die Pedalgewinde zu reparieren. Was übrigens bisher sehr gut geklappt hat!!! Ich mach mal noch Bilder und zeig es gern. Ob es jedoch auch bei Anwendung hält wird sich noch rausstellen.


Ich habe jetzt so eine Scheibe montiert aber plan liegt die nicht auf. Pedalgewinde reparieren werde ich wohl auch machen müssen. Was mich nervt ist, dass das Pedal schon vor der Benutzung der Kurbel geeiert hat, was sie bei der alten nicht tat. Man merkt es beim Treten und das obwohl das Pedal gerade und ohne Wiederstand eingeschraubt wurde.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Juni 2014)

also, vorzeitiges ende der session. von einem palettenstapel zum anderen, ich bin zuerst davon ausgegangen, dass die kette gerissen ist. voll ins leere getreten. dann wackelt das rad... hm komisch... dann das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (19. Juni 2014)

Ist das die gute 10€ Nabe vom Jan?


----------



## family-biker (19. Juni 2014)

ich glaub das grösste problem war dass die schraube genau am innenring vom lager endete.
so meine theorie


----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. Juni 2014)

jo, könnte noch so sein.
jetzt hab ich vom mech ein ersatzrad bekommen und wollte dies einbauen... hinterbau zu breit. 

frage: ist es möglich, dass das bike nen breiteren hinterbau hat? die nabe schien mir nicht breiter. oder hat es vom achsenbruch das ding irgendwie ein wenig "gedehnt", dass jetzt hinten das zeugs nicht mehr passt. sehr ärgerlich das ganze...


----------



## HankMoody (20. Juni 2014)

Gibt 135mm Hinterbauten und 116mm. Die 116mm sind bei Mods verbreiteter als bei 26" rädern.
Weiß leider nicht genau welches Rad du fährst, sonst hätte ich schonmal für dich geschaut


----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. Juni 2014)

ist ein inpulse start 26. also ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass der hinterbau nicht breiter als 135mm ist und daher hab ich den einfach mit den schrauben auf die achsenbreite "gezwungen"...


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe noch mal am Lenker gezerrt wie ein Held und es ist doch die Lenkerklemmung. Jedenfalls hat sich nach mehrmaligem Zerren und dem leichten Lösen der Schrauben das Geräusch signifikant verstärkt und verändert. Nun weiß ich nicht so richtig was ich machen soll. Der Carbonlenker ist angeraut und zusätzlich mit Dynamics Montagepaste eingeschmiert. Darauf habe ich 6Nm (ohne gefettete Schrauben!) draufgegeben. Ist dieser Vorbau bzw. dessen 4 Schrauben Klemmung.

Irgendwelche Tipps was ich machen kann? Montagepaste weglassen?


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Juni 2014)

Weg mit dem Carbonlenker!  Wenn ich mit irgendeinem Teil Probleme habe dann fliegen die raus! Es gibt glaub nicht für jede Kombination von Teilen eine Lösung. Da darf man sich einfach nix vormachen


----------



## jjtr (20. Juni 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich mit dem Trialtech Carbon SL auch nach einem halben Jahr, fing plötzlich an dumpf, ziemlich laut und in den Händen spürbar zu knacken. Hab ich dann direkt getauscht.


----------



## jjtr (20. Juni 2014)

Lass doch mal beide Lenker an Trialtech schicken, vielleicht schieben sie es nicht auf unsachgemäßen Gebrauch...


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Lass doch mal beide Lenker an Trialtech schicken, vielleicht schieben sie es nicht auf unsachgemäßen Gebrauch...


Können wir gern machen. Rest per PN.

Edit: Hab grad den Lenker gegen einen aus Alu getauscht und nix an der Vorbauklemmung der Gabel gemacht und beim 1. aufs HR gehen war das klick wieder da. Kann es sein, dass der Vorbau auf dem Spacer wandert und so ein Knacken erzeugt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (21. Juni 2014)

ja,da die spacer niemals "haut-eng" anliegen können die sich schon einpaar zehntel gegeneinander verschieben,und die eloxierung  ist so hart,das tickt oder knackt dann


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2014)

Es ist ein 1cm Spacer aus Carbong.

Ich glaube es ist der Vorbau, der an der Gabel knackt. Mit einem anderen Vorbau war das nicht der Fall.



family-biker schrieb:


> ja,da die spacer niemals "haut-eng" anliegen können die sich schon einpaar zehntel gegeneinander verschieben,und die eloxierung  ist so hart,das tickt oder knackt dann


----------



## family-biker (21. Juni 2014)

naja aber der wird auch nicht so eng um den gabelschaft liegen,dass er spielfrei ist und hat mit sicherheit auch stirnflächen.
ob ich richtig liege oder nicht will ich jetzt gar nicht diskutieren.aber gern,was alle mit zu 80% aus zweikomponentenkleber bestehenden fahrradteilen wollen


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2014)

Es knackte genauso mit zwei 5mm Alu Spacern. Ich bin im Moment wirklich ratlos.


family-biker schrieb:


> aber gern,was alle mit zu 80% aus zweikomponentenkleber bestehenden fahrradteilen wollen


----------



## Pipo33 (21. Juni 2014)

baschti schrieb:


> Koxx Kloud mit ehemaliger Try All Forke - ca. 1 Jahr alt..
> Notiz an mich selbst: Bei Knacksen im Bereich des Vorbaus sollte man auch den Gabelschafft prüfen und nicht warten, bis sich das Problem bei nem Roller "auflöst"




Ich bin ja eher der typ, der es aufgibt am bike das knacken zu beheben. Aber ab und zu sollte man seine komponenten doch mal auf risse überprüfen (siehe baschtis post). Bei mir knackt es am vorbau und lenker auch ab und zu. aber alle teile sind rissfrei und das fetten der spacer bringt nur kurzzeitig erfolg. 
also einfach nochmal einen blick auf deine teile werfen, evtl mal die aufeinander liegenden flächen von spacern und vorbau fetten (wenn du dann kurzfristig ruhe hast weißt du wenigstens wo es herkommt) und dann wieder mehr zeit ins fahren investieren als ins schrauben 

let the good times roll


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2014)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> aufeinander liegenden flächen von spacern und vorbau fetten


Mach ich gleich noch. Lenker lass ich aber erstmal dran. Ist von der Geo ähnlich und ich bin zu faul das Ganze jetzt wieder umzuschrauben.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Juni 2014)

Schaut euch nochmal das epecuen video an. Wenn euer rad weniger Geräusche macht als das von danny gilt für jede aussage hier:
Your Argument is invalid


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2014)

Heut hat nix so geknackt wie ich es bisher hatte. Nur dieses kleine metallische knacksen was normal ist. Und wenn nix knackt schaff ich viel mehr.  Heut in meinem Diary.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Juni 2014)

Cooler Spot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Cooler Spot!


Noch ist das Vid nicht online.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Juni 2014)

dann eben der spot aus dem letzten video...


----------



## mezz (22. Juni 2014)

Nun ist der Rahmen endgültig gerissen.. 
Irgendwie klappt das mit dem Bilder hoch laden noch net so recht deswegen jetzt hier ein Link http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1649808


----------



## BlueJack (23. Juni 2014)

Sauber durch ohne Biegung oder dergleichen, nicht schlecht! Wodurch ist's denn passiert und gab's Anzeichen dafür?

Edit: Grad erst gesehen, dass es ja echt oben und unten an den Schweißpunkten gerissen ist...irgendwie möchte man sagen "typisch"...naja...


----------



## mezz (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, es war abzusehen. Der Rahmen hatte jetzt seit fast 2 Monaten einen Riss am Unterrohr an der Stelle wo die Schutzplatte angeschweißt ist.
Ich habe beim demontieren auch gesehen, dass der mittlerweile schon 7 Risse hatte. An der Schweißnaht zum Steuerrohr war noch ein langer, den ich irgendwie immer übersehen haben muss 0.o und an beiden Kettenstreben und den Rohren über den Kettenstreben waren auch Risse, alle an Schweißnähten.


----------



## Typhi (23. Juni 2014)

Mein GU Typhoon ist an den selben stellen durchgebrochen bei nem Bunnyhop über 2 Gullideckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (23. Juni 2014)

das muss doch gekracht und gequitscht haben ohne ende


----------



## BlueJack (23. Juni 2014)

Naja nicht immer, je nachdem wie der Riss ausgebildet ist, knackt's oftmals einfach nur...und Knacken hat man am Bike ja doch häufiger durch Toleranzen...siehe Lenker/Vorbau ein paar Posts davor...
Quietschen und dergleichen kommen (meiner Erfahrung nach) meist dann, wenn wirklich Material auf Material reibt, also der Riss schon gut nen kleines Stück aufklafft...


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juni 2014)

Aber du wusstest dass da Risse vorhanden sind und bist trotzdem noch weiter gefahren? Krass.


----------



## Hoffes (23. Juni 2014)

also bei mir am rad knackt nur mein Pedal leicht da ein lager kapput geht 

fahre Carbongabel und Carbonlenker 

ich drehe nix mit Drehmoment an und bis jetzt hält alles super und es ist ruhe


----------



## alex_de_luxe (24. Juni 2014)

bei mir knackt einfach alles... lenker vorbau, pedal, kurbel ev. auch noch. 
menno...


----------



## mezz (24. Juni 2014)

Naja ich habe mich etwas schwer getan einen neuen Rahmen zu finden der mir gefällt und aufs Fahren wollte ich nicht verzichten... der Neue ist leider auch noch unterwegs...
Aber ich habe den Riss immer beobachtet, der wuchs am Anfang auch extrem langsam, erst zum Ende hin gings immer schneller, da bin ich deswegen aber auch nur noch im Flachen gefahren und habe mich auf kleine Sprünge beschränkt...
Normal wechsle ich den Rahmen aber auch wenn ich einen Riss sehe nach ner Woche oder so aus. Den am Steuerrohr habe ich auch nicht bemerkt, bis ich den Rahmen demontiert hatte, nach dem er kaputt war. Ich denke der war noch bei der letzten Fahrt dazu gekommen, hätte ich den gesehen wäre ich auch sicher nicht weiter gefahren. Nochmal würde ich das auch nicht machen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

So. Ich habe gestern noch mal geschaut. Es knackt auch mit einem Alu Lenker, also war es der Trialtech Carbon nicht. Nun habe ich die Schrauben an der Lenkerklemmung minimal gelöst (also wirklich nur einen winzigen Schritt und bei 3 von vier Schrauben knackte es. Auch beim Festschrauben kam dieses Geräusch. Nun habe ich die Schrauben gefettet unter dem Schraubenkopf und das Knacken war weg. Leider reicht einmal locker schrauben und wieder festschrauben aus, um das Knacken zu erzeugen, was mich annehmen lässt, dass es beim Fahren nach kurzer Zeit wieder auftritt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da noch machen könnte? Schrauben habe ich schon von Titan auf Stahl gewechselt, was nix brachte.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juni 2014)

Knacken kann es doch nur wenn irgendwo eine Bewegung möglich ist. Eigentlich sollten Vorbau, Lenker und die Platte vom Vorbau schon fast ausreichen damit keine Bewegung außer der axialen möglich wäre. Jetzt liegt doch als nächstes die Vermutung nahe, dass der vorbau eine ungünstige Toleranzlage hat. Vermutlich ist die Aufnahme für den Lenker ein wenig zu groß und das kann man auch mit höherem Anzugsmoment nicht ändern. Wenn du hier totale Gewissheit willst müsstest du nochmal einen anderen Vorbau probieren. Kann ja erstmal irgendeiner sein um zu wissen ob es daran liegt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Knacken kann es doch nur wenn irgendwo eine Bewegung möglich ist. Eigentlich sollten Vorbau, Lenker und die Platte vom Vorbau schon fast ausreichen damit keine Bewegung außer der axialen möglich wäre. Jetzt liegt doch als nächstes die Vermutung nahe, dass der vorbau eine ungünstige Toleranzlage hat. Vermutlich ist die Aufnahme für den Lenker ein wenig zu groß und das kann man auch mit höherem Anzugsmoment nicht ändern. Wenn du hier totale Gewissheit willst müsstest du nochmal einen anderen Vorbau probieren. Kann ja erstmal irgendeiner sein um zu wissen ob es daran liegt.



Naja... knacken tut es ja auch am MTB, wenn man wie ein Berserker am Lenker zieht bergauf. Ich kann mir nur nicht erklären, warum die Schrauben mit Fett unterm Schraubenkopf eben nicht knacken. Ohne Fett ist es auch so, dass sich die Schrauben so ruckweise lösen und jedes Mal mit einem Knack. Schade ist, dass die Schrauben ohne Unterlegscheiben kamen und ich auch keine Finde, deren Durchmesser so klein ist wie der der Schraubenköpfe.

Ein Trialtech Vorbau hat nicht geknackt.

edit: Ich würde ja gern mal einen geschmiedeten Vorbau ausprobieren. Halten die denn?


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juni 2014)

Ach klar. Hauptsache nicht geschweißt, dann kannst eigentlich alles fahren. 
Lass dir doch paar Edelstahl Scheibchen drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ach klar. Hauptsache nicht geschweißt, dann kannst eigentlich alles fahren.
> Lass dir doch paar Edelstahl Scheibchen drehen.


Bringt das was? Kann man die auch so kaufen? Ich habe Edelstahlschrauben brüniert bei Ebay gekauft.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juni 2014)

Müsste man mal die Normen wälzen. Die Scheiben die bei manchen Schrauben aufgerollt sind sind auch genormt. Aber selbst wenn du die einzeln bekommst passen die nicht drauf weil der Innendurchmesser kleiner ist. Deswegen sag ich ja drehen lassen. Ob es hilft wird sich zeigen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

Naja... ich schau mal ob das mit dem Fett unter den Schraubenköpfen passt. Das knacken ist übrigens beim Festziehen bei beiden Lenkern gleich. Daher denke ich auch, dass es "nur" an den Schrauben liegt. Beim Carbonlenker wäre der Ton ja anders als beim Alulenker, wenn die sich die Klemmung des Vorbaus bewegen würde.

Übrigens habe ich jetzt auch ein Problem mit der Trialtech VR Disc Nabe. Wenn ich die Schrauben so fest habe, dass sich das VR frei dreht, dann rutscht mir das Rad hin und her, schraub ich sie nur minimal fester, dreht sich das Rad nur ca. eine Umdrehung wenn ich es anstoße und rastet mehr oder weniger in einer Stellung ein. Die Lager sind neue SKF Lager. Ist aber auch klar, wenn die Hülsen direkt auf das Lager drücken. Je fester ich die Nabe schraube, desto weniger frei dreht sich das Rad. Alles nicht wirklich gut durchdacht.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juni 2014)

Dann ist doch aber die Hülse in der Nabe zu kurz oder? Theoretisch müssten die Innenringe der Lager ja gegen hohe Axialkräfte abgestützt werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Dann ist doch aber die Hülse in der Nabe zu kurz oder? Theoretisch müssten die Innenringe der Lager ja gegen hohe Axialkräfte abgestützt werden.


Welche Hülse meinst du? Die Lager sitzen im Lagersitz der Nabe und die Achse schaut so aus:






Die Innenringe der Nabe sitzen auf der Achse, die Außenringe im Lagersitz des Nabenkörpers.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> "hülsen"=achs-endanschläge? Ist schon richtig, dass die hülsen direkt auf die Kugellager-Innenringe drücken. Die (meist) 10mm Achsen haben innen schultern und erst die Schraubenkraft zieht das sandwich achse/lagerinnenring/endanschläge kraftschlüssig spielfrei zusammen. *Oft sind die Kugellager nicht sauber eingepresst*. Nicht tief genug oder schräg/verkantet -> Lager verspannen beim Anziehen der Schrauben. Nicht tief genug -> achse kann verschoben werden. verkantet -> sieht man von der seite betrachtet. Echo-Naben ab Fabrik: bei 1/2 bis 2/3 müssen die Lager nachjustiert werden. Rockman: alles perfekt.


Es war mit den Originallagern so. Ich dachte, dass es an den Lagern liegt und habe diese gegen SKF Lager ausgetauscht. Zum Einpressen habe ich das Werkzeug von den Hope Pro II Naben genommen, welches genau passt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Lager verkantet sind. Die Achse kann jedenfalls nicht verschoben werden, was bedeutet, dass sie tief genug eingepresst sind. Verkantet muss ich mir mal anschauen, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, da das Hope Werkzeug richtig schön auf dem Außenring der Lager sitzt und ich es mit einem Gummihammer so weit eingeschlagen habe, bis es nicht mehr weiter ging.

Wie kann man denn die Lager nachjustieren?


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

Wo kommen die Drehstücke denn hin? Zwischen Nabenkörper und Lager? Oder sind es einfach solche Teile, die auf die Achse kommen und mit denen man die Lager einschlägt. Wenn ja, dann hab ich solche, denn die von der Hop passen.


----------



## family-biker (29. Juni 2014)

ich glaub,der marko meint,zum freischlagen der lager.

wenn z.b. die äusseren lagersitze(die der nabenhülse) zu weit innen sind,verspannts dir die lager auch,wenn die "korrekt" sitzen.

in dem fall müsste man von den anschlägen der achse ein zehntel abnehmen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich glaub,der marko meint,zum freischlagen der lager.
> 
> wenn z.b. die äusseren lagersitze(die der nabenhülse) zu weit innen sind,verspannts dir die lager auch,wenn die "korrekt" sitzen.
> 
> in dem fall müsste man von den anschlägen der achse ein zehntel abnehmen.


Ui... letzteres dürfte sich schwierig darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (29. Juni 2014)

passcheiben im lageraussendurchmesser sollten auch nicht allzu einfach zu besorgen sein,daher schlug ich die phragmatische lösung vor


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> Solche mit einer bohrung = achsdurchmesser und aussen = grosser kugellagerdurchmesser. achsendanschläge weg, 1. drehstück auf den tisch, nabe darüber, 2. drehstück drüber, geziehlter hammerschlag wo der lageraussenring höher steht.


Erstmal Kommando zurück. Ich kann die Achse zwischen den Lagern minimal hin- u. herschieben. Nun habe ich von der Hope Nabe dieses Werkzeug zwei mal. Eins auf den Tisch, Nabe drauf und das andere auf das obere lager. Das Werkzeug liegt genau auf der Außenseite der Lager auf. Egal wie fest ich draufschlage, die Achse lässt sich hin und herschieben. Die Lager sitzen aber auch nach Augemaß gerade drin. Kann es sein, dass die Anschläge der Achse zu nah beieinander liegen?


----------



## Marko (29. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Erstmal Kommando zurück. Ich kann die Achse zwischen den Lagern minimal hin- u. herschieben. Nun habe ich von der Hope Nabe dieses Teil zwei mal. Eins auf den Tisch, Nabe drauf und das andere auf das obere lager. Das Werkzeug liegt genau auf der Außenseite der Lager auf. Egal wie fest ich draufschlage, die Achse lässt sich hin und herschieben. Die Lager sitzen aber auch nach Augemaß gerade drin. Kann es sein, dass die Anschläge der Achse zu nah beieinander liegen?



Gibt es alles. Hier würde ich mit passscheiben zwischen achse und kugellagerinnenring arbeiten.
...darum machen die Hersteller lieber den Abstand im Nabenkörper kleiner. Abgesehen davon braucht es platz für die Späne


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> Gibt es alles. Hier würde ich mit passscheiben zwischen achse und kugellagerinnenring arbeiten.
> ...darum machen die Hersteller lieber den Abstand im Nabenkörper kleiner.


Wo bekommt man so was denn her? Es dürfte sich hier um einen winzigen Abstand handeln.


----------



## family-biker (29. Juni 2014)

im gut sortierten schraubenhandel


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> im gut sortierten schraubenhandel


Der Außendurchmesser braucht nur ein wenig größer sein als 10mm oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko (29. Juni 2014)

Darum machen die Hersteller lieber den Abstand im Nabenkörper kleiner


family-biker schrieb:


> passcheiben im lageraussendurchmesser sollten auch nicht allzu einfach zu besorgen sein,daher schlug ich die phragmatische lösung vor



0.2mm passscheiben mit innen-d 10 oder 12 und aussen-d 22,24,26 oder 28 findet man bei anbietern von befestigungstechnik. auf der achse lieber etwas mehr, im nabenkörper lieber etwas weniger unterlegen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> Darum machen die Hersteller lieber den Abstand im Nabenkörper kleiner
> 
> 
> 0.2mm passscheiben mit innen-d 10 oder 12 und aussen-d 22,24,26 oder 28 findet man bei anbietern von befestigungstechnik. auf der achse lieber etwas mehr, im nabenkörper lieber etwas weniger unterlegen.


Na ich muss ja auf der Achse auflegen. Hab grad bei ebay welche gefunden. 10x16x0.1mm Die sollten doch passen oder? Lager sind 10x26x8.


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Juni 2014)

mezz schrieb:


> Nun ist der Rahmen endgültig gerissen..
> Irgendwie klappt das mit dem Bilder hoch laden noch net so recht deswegen jetzt hier ein Link http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1649808


Typische stelle für die alten Echos ohne Gusset!!
Hab den selben Rahmen mit selber Bruchstelle in der Garage liegen.
Die nachfolge serie kam mit Gusset an der stelle und dort hab ich noch nie einen Riss gesehen.


----------



## family-biker (29. Juni 2014)

@niconj2 hört sich ziemlich passend an,vor allem kannst du dich bei der schichtdicke schrittweise an die passung ranarbeiten


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> @niconj2 hört sich ziemlich passend an,vor allem kannst du dich bei der schichtdicke schrittweise an die passung ranarbeiten


Naja... ich müsste dann mehrmals ein Lager rausschlagen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Juli 2014)

Mit 0.6mm liefen die Lager rau. Mit 0.4 ist es jetzt perfekt. Die Achse lässt sich nicht mehr verschieben und auch geklemmt dreht das Rad ordentlich frei. Vielen Dank. 

Ich habe diesbezüglich auch Kontakt mit Trialtech aufgenommen und ihnen mein Problem geschildert. Sie sind zumindest sehr bemüht eine Lösung zu finden. Heute habe ich ihnen Detailfotos der eingeschlagenen Lager geschickt, die sie haben wollten.


----------



## Marko (2. Juli 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Mit 0.6mm liefen die Lager rau. Mit 0.4 ist es jetzt perfekt. Die Achse lässt sich nicht mehr verschieben und auch geklemmt dreht das Rad ordentlich frei. Vielen Dank.
> 
> Ich habe diesbezüglich auch Kontakt mit Trialtech aufgenommen und ihnen mein Problem geschildert. Sie sind zumindest sehr bemüht eine Lösung zu finden. Heute habe ich ihnen Detailfotos der eingeschlagenen Lager geschickt, die sie haben wollten.



die wissen genau, worum es geht. nur heisst es immer "das problem haben wir nicht gekannt"


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Juli 2014)

Jep. Genau das habe ich bekommen. "We have sold many of those hubs but this is the first time we hear about that problem..."

Out of warranty etc. pp.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2014)

Ich bins mal wieder.  Mir ist heut schon das 2. Mal (vor einiger Zeit am VR) passiert, dass alle Schrauben der Scheibe locker waren. Wie kann das denn sein? Es sind diese kleinen Schwarzen, welche auch noch blauen Schraubenkleber drauf haben. Ich war auch nicht zu zimperlich beim Festziehen. Nun habe ich noch mal mein Loctite 243 draufgemacht und wieder mit Schmakkes angezogen. Vorn hält es seitdem aber dennoch ist es doof. Hinten wirken ja auch mehr Kräfte.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Juli 2014)

Mein  Tip: Loctite 2701


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (9. Juli 2014)

243 Mittelfest und richtiges Drehmoment reicht völlig aus. Die Betonung liegt auf -richtigem Drehmoment-.


----------



## benzman (9. Juli 2014)

broken parts- back in the days....


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2014)

benzman schrieb:


> 243 Mittelfest und richtiges Drehmoment reicht völlig aus. Die Betonung liegt auf -richtigem Drehmoment-.


Na 4Nm hatte ich am Anfang. Das hielt nicht. Blöde Frage... Hält es denn weniger, wenn man höher festschraubt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Mein  Tip: Loctite 2701


Geht denn bei einem Losbrechmoment von 30-60Nm nicht die kleine Schraube kaputt, wenn ich das dann wieder losschrauben will irgendwann?


----------



## benzman (9. Juli 2014)

[...]Schraubenverbindungen sollen so berechnet und montiert sein, dass aufgrund ausreichend bleibender Klemmkraft unter Betriebsbelastungen keine Scherkräfte (FQ) quer zur Schraubenachse zur Wirkung kommen können. Hierbei sind auch Klemmkraftverluste infolge von Setzbeträgen zu berücksichtigen. Sind die Querkräfte größer als die Klemmkraft führt dies zum Lockern - und schließlich zum Versagen - der Verbindung.[...]

5-7Nm sollten es schon sein. Es hält also theoretisch besser wenn du fester anziehst. Wenn natürlich deine Gewinde durch zu hohes Anzugsmoment "weich" werden ist das natürlich suboptimal.

kann dir das Tabellenbuch Fahrradtechnik (ISBN 978-3-8085-2332-2) ans Herz legen. Hilft bei solchen Fragen immer gut weiter und ist auch für Technik Neulinge sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn du das Datemblatt richtig gelesen hast, dann müssten da auch Tabellen oder Diagramme sein die die Temperaturabhängigkeit zeigen. Ich denke dann kommst selber drauf.
Und stehen da wirklich 30-60Nm für M5?
Ich dosiere einfach zärtlich, ziehe von Hand an und hatte bisher keine Sorgen. Auch konnte ich jede Schraube bisher wieder lösen.


----------



## benzman (9. Juli 2014)

Anzugsmoment nicht gleich Losbrechmoment! 

Die Schraubenverbindung dreht sich selbstständig los, wenn Gleitbewegungen zwischen den Kontaktflächen auftreten. (Vor allem bei Dämpferaufnahmen etc..) Denn durch diese erzwungenen Relativbewegungen werden in der Schraubenverbindung die Reibungskräfte überwunden und die Selbsthemmung des Gewindes aufgehoben. Nur wenn die Klemmkraft groß genug ist, um solche Bewegungen zu verhindern, muß zum Losdrehen das Moment ML überwunden werden:

ML = Fv * [ d2/2 * tan (-phi + rho) + myA * rA]

Dabei gilt:
ML .. Losdrehmoment
Fv .. vorhandene Vorspannkraft
d2 .. Flankendurchmesser des Gewindes
phi .. Steigungswinkel des Gewindes
rho .. Reibungswinkel des Gewindes
myA .. Reibungskoeffizient der Auflageflächen
rA .. Hebelarm der Reibungskraft an den Auflageflächen

Verhindert die Klemmkraft der Schraubenverbindung Relativbewegungen zwischen den verspannten Teilen nicht (alle Bauteile am Radl, bei denen Gelenke verschraubt sind), so führt die Schraube eine Schaukelbewegung durch: Die Gewindeflanken gleiten aufeinander und die Schraube wird fast reibungsfrei. Das Losdrehmoment ist dann

Mi = -Fv * d2/2 * tan phi

Dieses Losdrehmoment Mi, welches nur von der Vorspannkraft, dem Flankendurchmesser und dem Steigungswinkel des Gewindes anhängig ist, wirkt entgegen der Anziehrichtung und führt zu einem Lösen der Schraubenverbindung. Solche Gleitbewegungen zwischen den Kontaktflächen können hervorgerufen werden durch:

- Dynamische Belastung in Achsrichtung: Eine pulsierende axiale Überlastung führt zu einer Relativbewegung an den Gewindeflanken.
- Dynamische Belastung quer zu Achsrichtung: Verbiegen, unterschiedliche thermische Ausdehnung der Materialien, Stöße oder Vibrationen überwinden die Reibungskraft zwischen den aufliegenden Teilen.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Juli 2014)

Jungs warum löst ihr euch nicht mal von euren drehmomenten und zieht einfach ordentlich fest
"Nach fest kommt lose"


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Jungs warum löst ihr euch nicht mal von euren drehmomenten und zieht einfach ordentlich fest
> "*Nach fest kommt lose*"


Eben darum. Gerade die kleinen Schrauben reißen schnell. Man liest ja immer wieder, dass die Leute fragen wie sie die Schraube wieder rausbekommen, weil der Kopf abgerissen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2014)

Ist denn 2701 unbedingt nötig? Ich habe jetzt 243 also mittelfest drauf, will mir beim Fahren aber nicht die Gewinde kaputt machen, wenn das nicht hält.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Juli 2014)

Ey Nico jetzt mal ehrlich... Du postest dein Problem und fragst um Hilfe. Dann bekommst du Hilfe insbesondere bei Verwendung der Schraubensicherung und fragst noch ob es nötig ist???

Hast du nun ein Problem and er Scheibe oder nicht? Wir haben beim Trial nunmal vor allem Wechselbelastungen an den Bremsen und nicht wie "Ottonormalfahrer" nur eher schwellend. Von denen fährt nämlich keiner rückwärts!

Es sind also manchmal auch "Sonderlösungen" nötig. In deinem Fall heißt das: hochfeste Schraubensicherung besorgen und ausprobieren!


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Juli 2014)

KNALL EINFACH FEST!


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ey Nico jetzt mal ehrlich... Du postest dein Problem und fragst um Hilfe. Dann bekommst du Hilfe insbesondere bei Verwendung der Schraubensicherung und fragst noch ob es nötig ist???
> 
> Hast du nun ein Problem and er Scheibe oder nicht? Wir haben beim Trial nunmal vor allem Wechselbelastungen an den Bremsen und nicht wie "Ottonormalfahrer" nur eher schwellend. Von denen fährt nämlich keiner rückwärts!
> 
> Es sind also manchmal auch "Sonderlösungen" nötig. In deinem Fall heißt das: hochfeste Schraubensicherung besorgen und ausprobieren!


Ich habe sie mir schon bestellt, will heute aber noch fahren. Daher fragte ich danach ob ich mir heute beim Fahren mit der Mittelfesten Schraubensicherung meine Nabe kaputt mache, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass sich die Schrauben dennoch lockern.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Juli 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie mir schon bestellt, will heute aber noch fahren. Daher fragte ich danach ob ich mir heute beim Fahren mit der Mittelfesten Schraubensicherung meine Nabe kaputt mache, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass sich die Schrauben dennoch lockern.



Konter die Schraube doch von hinten ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2014)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Konter die Schraube doch von hinten ...


Die kommt doch hinten nicht raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko (10. Juli 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie mir schon bestellt, will heute aber noch fahren. Daher fragte ich danach ob ich mir heute beim Fahren mit der Mittelfesten Schraubensicherung meine Nabe kaputt mache, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass sich die Schrauben dennoch lockern.



auch ganz ohne schraubensicherung können sich die bremsscheibenschrauben aus eigener erfahrung während tagen/wochen kaum lösen, wenn man sich die zeit nimmt und etwa dreimal abwechslungsweise die bremse ausgiebig belastet und die schrauben erneut auf das gleiche drehmoment anzieht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juli 2014)

... ich selbst gehe stets mit der nötigen Sorgfalt und gesundem Respekt bei der Montage von Fahrradteilen vor. Besonderes Augenmerkt liegt hier, wie bereits vielfach diskutiert, auf der Beachtung sämtlicher, natürlich aus Hersteller-Tabellen entnommenen Anzugsdrehmomenten. Diese sind natürlich als solche höchstes Gebot und gottgegeben (die elfte Gebotstafel scheint Mose auf dem Weg runter vom Berg leider fallengelassen zu haben). Schließlich möchte der Hersteller, dass wir als Benutzer möglichst lange Freude an den Produkten haben und hat keinesfalls die Absicht durch Aussagen wie "Macht doch was ihr wollt, nach fest kommt zwar ab, aber so doof wird keiner sein eine Verlängerung auf den Torxschlüssel beim Anziehen der Scheibenbefestigungsschrauben zu stecken und sich draufzustellen" unseriös zu wirken oder gar in Erklärungsnot zu kommen weil es eben doch jemand tat und gerne Ersatz hätte. Also bitte stets den Vorgaben der Hersteller lauschen - es hat korrekt und sauber gearbeitet zu werden!











.
























.


----------



## bike-show.de (11. Juli 2014)

Ah ja. Ein sogenannter Drehmoment-Hammer.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Juli 2014)

Ich fand mein Post hat die selbe Aussage nur wesentlich effizienter verpackt


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> und fragst um Hilfe


Packt ihr eigentlich auch Schraubensicherung auf die Befestigungsschrauben des Bremssattels.


----------



## Marko (11. Juli 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Packt ihr eigentlich auch Schraubensicherung auf die Befestigungsschrauben des Bremssattels.



Nur bei IS-Bremszangen bzw. IS-PM adaptern, dort ist Schraubensicherung aber mindestens am Hinterrad Pflicht. PM-Bremssattelschrauben halten oft ohne. Manchmal nervt die einseitig voraplizierte Schraubensicherung, wenn dadurch beim Anziehen der Bremssattel seitlich wegzieht.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Juli 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Packt ihr eigentlich auch Schraubensicherung auf die Befestigungsschrauben des Bremssattels.


Jetzt wo dus sagst, da hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken früber gemacht.
Das einzige was ich da beachtet hab sowohl vorn als auch hinten war das ausspacern der zange...


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> Nur bei IS-Bremszangen bzw. IS-PM adaptern, dort aber mindestens am Hinterrad Pflicht. PM-Bremssattelschrauben brauchen keine, im Gegenteil ist die einseitig voraplizierte Schraubensicherung nervig, weil oft beim anziehen der Bremssattel seitlich wegzieht.


Na ich habe einen IS Rahmen mit PM Bremse (mit IS->PM Adapter). Wo ist da die Schraubensicherung Pflicht?


----------



## erwinosius (11. Juli 2014)

> Na ich habe einen IS Rahmen mit PM Bremse (mit IS->PM Adapter). Wo ist da die Schraubensicherung Pflicht?


pack doch einfach auf JEDE Schraubverbindung einen Tropfen. Mit Schraubensicherung mittelfest kannst doch nichts falsch machen.


> PM-Bremssattelschrauben brauchen keine, im Gegenteil ist die einseitig voraplizierte Schraubensicherung nervig, weil oft beim anziehen der Bremssattel seitlich wegzieht.


Das Problem kannte ich bisher nicht..


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch an den PM Schrauben Loctite drauf weil sich auch da mal die Schrauben lösten. Und ich nehme in gut dosierten Mengen fast immer 2701!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch an den PM Schrauben Loctite drauf weil sich auch da mal die Schrauben lösten. Und ich nehme in gut dosierten Mengen *fast immer 2701*!


Na wenn es auch dann wieder losgeht, dann hab ich lieber Hochfest als Mittelfest.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2014)

Sag ich doch. 2701 ftw


----------



## family-biker (11. Juli 2014)

der moses hatte wohl die schrauben an seinem gepäckträger nicht ordentlich angezogen 

soll ich euch mal was sagen?ich arbeite seit etlichen jahren in ner fahrradwerkstatt und hab am anfang immer alles mit dremo angezogen.irgendwann kommt das gefühl dafür,und man lässt es wieder und zieht schrauben einfach so fest.

mit carbon und dem ganzen anderen plastik...ähm carbotecture zeug wurde dann der dremo quasi wieder pflicht,da man die schrauben dort fast mit den fingern zu fest anziehen kann(übertrieben ausgedrückt)

dann kommt das grosse staunen,wie gut das gefühl dann doch die ganze zeit war.alles,was ich mit dremo nachkontrolliert habe,war +/-1Nm richtig. 

ich halte es jetzt so,bei meinen bikes verlasse ich mich auf mein gefühl,bei rädern,die ich gewerblich zwischen die finger kriege,muss allein aus haftungsgründen der dremo her


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2014)

Nichts für ungut, aber ±1Nm bei einer Schraube die ggf mit 4Nm angezogen wird sind auch einfach mal sauber ±25% daneben...
Andererseits: lasst ihr eure Drehmomentenschlüssel kalibrieren?


----------



## family-biker (11. Juli 2014)

ja schon,aber nur alle 2-3 jahre.ich weiss schon,was du meinst,und im gewerblichen bereich halte ich mich so präzise wie möglich an die werte,aber ich hab noch nie ne schraube oder ein gewinde an einem meiner bikes gekillt.

warscheinlich tausch ich zu oft teile und das wirkt sich gar nicht aus haha

edit:schrauben,die man nur mit 4 nm anziehen darf,haben für mich nix an tragenden bauteilen verloren,solche werte gehören für mich an abdeckunsschrauben von zb schalthebeln  joke mit fünkchen wahrheit


----------



## quantoxx1040 (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich so gewettert habe bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rad. Das einzige Geräusch, welches ich derzeit habe ist das Knallen der Bremsbeläge im Bremssattel und da das nicht zu beheben geht und auch normal ist, kann ich das ignorieren. Selbst die Bremsscheiben schleifen nicht. *freu*

Nachtrag. Ich habe heute mal 2701 auf alle Schrauben an der Bremse gepackt. Beim Ausrichten des Bremssattels war ich zu langsam sodass es schon beim Festschrauben schwerer ging.


----------



## Hoffes (15. Juli 2014)

nico mal eine kleine frage wie viel Stunden am Tag schraubst du an deinem bike rum ?

weil wenn mein bike läuft bin ich meistens zu faul noch was drann zu machen


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> nico mal eine kleine frage wie viel Stunden am Tag schraubst du an deinem bike rum ?


Stunden sind es sicher nicht und wenn alles läuft ohne irgendwelche komischen Geräusche zu machen, dann schraub ich auch nicht. Wenn es aber irgendwo knackt, dann kann ich das nicht haben. Bin da gestört, ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2014)

Gestern klang mein Freilauf komisch und auch WD40 hatte nix gebracht. 




Sperrklinke von niconj auf Flickr


----------



## family-biker (23. Juli 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Gestern klang mein Freilauf komisch und auch WD40 hatte nix gebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mit hope wär das nicht passiert


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> mit hope wär das nicht passiert


Gut möglich und schlimm auch, dass es schon nach 4 Monaten passiert ist. Zum Glück habe ich gehört, dass der Freilauf auf einmal anders klang und so aufgemacht um zu schauen was los ist.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juli 2014)

Was für ein Freilauf ist es denn?


----------



## family-biker (23. Juli 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Was für ein Freilauf ist es denn?


TR,regarding to TF


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Was für ein Freilauf ist es denn?


Echo TR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juli 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> auch schon erlebt nach 3 monaten fahren beginnt der freilauf hie und da zu blockieren. Könnte übel ausgehen bei 50kmh den berg runter...
> man ist gut beraten, dann den freilauf nicht weiterzufahren. Gebrochene sperrklinke ersetzt und seitdem alles io.
> echo biete die sperrklinken nicht an, sind aber auf anfrage erhältlich.


Jep. Hab mir schon welche beim Jan bestellt. Heut ruf ich noch mal an ob er auch die kleinen Kugeln hat. Da fehlt irgendwie eine.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. August 2014)

Ou mann, warum...?


----------



## family-biker (12. August 2014)

zoot,oder?beim @dhmarc genau da gebrochen.

edit:seh schon,eher was anderes,zoot in glossy black gibts mmn nicht


----------



## jjtr (12. August 2014)

Inpulse


----------



## jjtr (12. August 2014)

@warum: Du bist ein BMX-Moscher.
Warum da: Vor der Bruchstelle ist ein Block Alu, durchgehend bis zum Tretlagergewinde. Dahinter ist die Ausfräsung, die hat dann nur noch 2 mm.
So, genug Stammtisch, ich geh jetzt mit meinem zwei Jahre alten und täglich genutzten Rockman fahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Ou mann, warum...?


Oha... der ist doch noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt oder hattest du den gebraucht gekauft? Bissle Panzertape drum und dann geht das wieder aber mal im Ernst. Hier bei Zonenschein können die dir das wieder schweißen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. August 2014)

Ja, grad mal ein Jahr - neu. Nervt schon ein wenig. 
Bin halt auch 95kg... Mosher eigentlich nicht wirklich, beim BMX noch eher. Beim Trialen hab ich mich bislang eher auf das Hoch- und nicht das Runterspringen konzentriert 

Haha, Zonenschein kann alles - bin da aber unkompliziert und hab gedacht das könnte jemand aus dem Dorf zusammenbraten 

Werde mal morgen alle Möglichkeiten durchdenken. Grad ein günstige, stabile, leichte und verfügbare Rahmenempfehlung?


----------



## jjtr (13. August 2014)

Zoo! Piranha


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Haha, Zonenschein kann alles - bin da aber unkompliziert und hab gedacht das könnte jemand aus dem Dorf zusammenbraten


Obs dann aber hält.... bei Zonenschein hat ein lokaler Trialer seinen Rahmen schweißen lassen. Da es ALU ist wurde der erst mal ein Paar Tage in den Kühler gelegt und dann wieder erhitzt und gekühlt oder so irgendwas. Hab da keine Ahnung aber sie haben ein Paar Tage dran geschustert.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (13. August 2014)

Schweissen ist für mich keine Lösung. Erstens kostet das sicherlich nicht wenig, zweitens dauert es lange, drittens ist der Versand 30-50 Euro pro Weg... vor allem würd ich dem Teil wohl kaum mehr trauen. 

Das mit dem unkompliziert und Löten im Dorf war eher auf Insomnia bezogen 

Im Shop von Biketrial.ch gibts diverse Rahmen für ziemlich lau. Den Piranha zieh ich mir mal rein. 
Freilauf brauchts auch noch nen neuen. Und wenn ich dann mal ziemlich genau hingucke kommt eh noch mehr Kaputtes zum Vorschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Das mit dem unkompliziert und Löten im Dorf war eher auf Insomnia bezogen


Ach du, das könnte mit sicherheit jemand. Hab leute im Freundeskreis die sich ein Stück koxx unterrohr auf nen riss im anderen koxx rahmen haben schweißen lassen und damit.munter umher springen.
Alu würde ich persönlich nicht geschweißt fahren... da mein marino aber aus popels crmo ist kann den jede schlosserei wieder zusammen flicken. Oder eben coole leute ausm forum<3


----------



## alex_de_luxe (13. August 2014)

Mein Mech hat noch ein paar ältere Tucano Rahmen, jetzt gibts halt den in schwarz. Dann noch neuen Freilauf (hoffe es ist einer da der passt), neue Gabel und neue Bremsbacken (alu). 

Dennoch ärgerlich.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Mein Mech hat noch ein paar ältere *Tucano Rahmen*, jetzt gibts halt den in schwarz. Dann noch neuen Freilauf (hoffe es ist einer da der passt), neue Gabel und neue Bremsbacken (alu).
> 
> Dennoch ärgerlich.


Ist das so einer wie hier in der Börse angeboten? Da ist doch die Geo vollkommen anders. Beim Jan war glaub ich ein 26'' im Angebot. Welche Firma weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (13. August 2014)

Ist doch wurst, ich will einfach fahren. Zusätzlich hab ich keine Ahnung was für eine Geo ich denn genau will.
Hab die Rahmen nebeneinander gehalten. Das Tretlager wird etwas tiefer, der Rest ist ungefähr gleich. Distanz Ausfallende-Steuerrohr ist ziemlich gleich.


----------



## family-biker (13. August 2014)

passt schon,20mm bb-rise und 2 grad lenkwinkel merkt man ja nicht (nö nö)



wenn du 2 rahmen nebeneinander hältst sagt dir das mal gleich nix,null nada,niente,zilch.wenn du keine ahnung hast wo die achsaufnahmen in relation zum rahmen und zum boden(bei ner bestimmten laufradgrösse ziemlich definiert ) sind hast du nichtmal rahmen mit ner bestimmten geo in der hand,solange keine gabel drin war.

die einbauhöhe und der "vorlauf" bzw nachlauf derselben definiert im endeffekt die geo,nur wenn beide rahmen um die selben gabelmasse designed wurden kann man das vergleichen

edit:sorry für die übliche klugscheisserei,aber was geht'n ab:"daneben halten" ?


----------



## DirtMTB (13. August 2014)

hehe ich find das cool  ... ich bin auch so ein Zahlenjunkie und muss immer alles wissen bevor ich was kaufe und vergleiche, berechne und was weiß ich, aber die Einstellung ... "Ist doch wurst, ich will einfach fahren." find ich locker


----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> edit:sorry für die übliche klugscheisserei,aber was geht'n ab:"daneben halten" ?


Also ich habe letztes Jahr erst angefangen zu gucken welche Geo meine Rahmen haben sollen.
Vorher habe ich ehrlichgesagt den Rahmen genommen den ich als schüler m günstigsten bekommen habe.
Mittlerweile weiß ich was zu mir und meinem Fahrstil passt. Mein Marino hab ich mit  1040er Radstand gefahren.
Das Rockman hat jetzt 1010 kürzere Kettenstreben höheres Tretlager und weniger REach....
"Was geht'n ab?"


----------



## family-biker (13. August 2014)

ja okay,war wohl übertrieben.
mein hintergrund:zuviel fahrradtechnik und rumprobieren.
ich weiss einfach,wie sehr sich (für mich) 10mm kettenstrebe und 10mm gabeleinbauhöhe auswirken,genauso wie alle anderen längen und winkel.alles isoliert voneinander versucht,mal an ein und demselben rahmen das hinterrad in der position verstellt und verschiedene gabeln eingabaut etc.
ich pack persönlich keine random-geos mehr,jeder noch so kleine unterschied wirkt sich drastisch gegen meine aufwändigst erforschte geo aus.

also,ignore me.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (14. August 2014)

Hm... was soll ich sagen...
Ein bisschen übertrieben find ich schon. Das Fahrverhalten hängt vom Lenkwinkel und vom Vorlauf der Gabel ab, die Tretlagerhöhe unter Umständen auch von Vorbaulänge und Winkel etc. Da redet man sich den Mund fusselig über 1075 vs 1150er Radstand und durch ein nach vorne Drehen des Lenkers gewinnt man 2cm an Distanz nach vorne...

Das Fahrverhalten ist eines, aber wie verhält sich das Teil beim Hüpfen auf dem VR? Wie auf dem HR? Da spielen bei beiden Dingen nicht dieselben Faktoren eine Rolle, denn beim BWH spielen drei Punkte mit (HR, Tretlager und Lenker), aber beim VR Hüpfen ist der Vorlauf der Gabel auch entscheidend (in Kombination mit dem Lenkwinkel, Vorbauwinkel und -länge).

Wie ist denn das Fahrverhalten, wenn der Vorbau um 5 Grad steiler und zugleich 5mm kürzer ist, aber der Radstand genau diese "Reichweite" mehr hat und sozusagen ausgleicht? Dann kommt noch die Gewichtsverteilung, die Lenkerbreite und die Tretlagerhöhe dazu und das Chaos ist perfekt.

Devise heisst: Rad zusammenschrauben und dann schauen. Was anderes bleibt mir nicht übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (15. August 2014)

Ich hab die Tage meinen echo trial 24" abgesucht und einen Riss gefunden.Wo das unterrohr und das steuerrohr verschweißt sind.

Weiß einer von euch welche aluminium Legierung der Echo trial 24" (glaube model 2012 oder 2013) hat?


----------



## montfa (15. August 2014)

6061 (laut trialshop.pl)


----------



## Sasha (15. August 2014)

Ich dachte 7005 :/
Aber 6061 kann ich auch mit 5xxx (schweiszusatz) der für 7005 ist schweissen?
Hab sowas irgendwo gelesen


----------



## erwinosius (16. August 2014)

Also,
Aluminium 6061 kann genauso wie Aluminium 7005 mit dem Schweißzustaz AlMg5 (5356) geschweißt werden. Dies ist ein relativ üblicher Zusatz den viele Schlossereien oder Anlagenbauer auch verfügbar haben.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## -OX- (31. August 2014)

Ja in meinem Italien Urlaub ist mir zweimal die Kette gerissen. ( KMC X8.99 )
Nein es war nicht an einer Stelle an der die Kette mal geöffnet war.
(mir ist vor ein paar Monaten eine andere x8.99 auch schon mal an der gleichen Stelle gerissen)

Ich markiere Stellen an denen ich die Kette verschließe immer mit rotem Edding
und werfe immer mal wieder ein Auge darauf.

Tja nun werde ich wohl auf eine stabilere Kette umbauen müssen.
das Problem ist nur das ich vorne ein 20er Kettenblatt habe und alle Stabileren Ketten dann auf der Kettenblattschraube aufsetzen. also muß ich mir vorne ein 22er Kettenblatt dran schrauben.
@ 





> niconj2
> Nimm doch die KMC Z610HX. Die ist stabil und schmal. Sollte auf keiner Kettenblattschraube aufsitzen.



Die hatte ich schon und da sind die Innenlaschen stärker und breiter (genau die reißen bei mir ja immer in letzter Zeit)
und diese Innenlaschen setzten dann auf der Kettenblattschraube auf.
ich hoffe der unterschied von 20 zu 22 Zähnen ist nicht so stark, die meisten fahren ja am 26er 22/18


----------



## family-biker (31. August 2014)

^haha,"jump around" steht da in der rechten spalte.worüber der artikel wohl war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2014)

Toby_S schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hats meine Bremse zerlegt:
> Anhang anzeigen 290657


Ist mir heute leider auch passiert mit der Zee. Original Shimano Adapter mit vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment. Mal schaun was die von Rose sagen. Ich habe die Bremse mal grad einen Monat gefahren.


----------



## family-biker (31. August 2014)

ich tippe mal auf "am hinterrad" und möchte anmerken,dass das genau der grund dafür ist,dass ich schon 2 oder 3 bremssättel zerlegt hab,bevor ich auf felgenbremse umgestiegen bin.bei mir hats sogar den verbindungssteg vom adapter mit abgeschert bzw -gedreht


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf "am hinterrad" und möchte anmerken,dass das genau der grund dafür ist,dass ich schon 2 oder 3 bremssättel zerlegt hab,bevor ich auf felgenbremse umgestiegen bin.bei mir hats sogar den verbindungssteg vom adapter mit abgeschert bzw -gedreht


Jep. Am HR. Es hat laut geknallt und schon war die Bremse ab. Gott sein dank bei einem Pedal Up und nix nach unten. Die Scheibe hat es mir auch gleich total verbogen. Ich schau mal, was die bei Rose sagen. Die Bremse ist 1 Monat alt.


----------



## Insomnia- (31. August 2014)

Mädchenkette


----------



## -OX- (31. August 2014)

Insomnia ja da hast du recht, 
welche hast du den am Rad ? z610hx kmc 810 wippermann 7R8


----------



## family-biker (31. August 2014)

bei der 7r8 wirst du keinen abriss mehr erleben 

aber das mountaingoat wirst du aufgeben müssen...


----------



## -OX- (31. August 2014)

Ja die 7r8 ist sicher gut und SCHWER  
aber ich möchte jetzt erstmal den Schritt zu nächst stärkeren Kette machen.
sie muß ja nicht stabiler sein als sie sein muß 
Ja das 20er muss ich aufgeben 
habe mir aber jetzt noch ein 21er bestellt (grinnns)


----------



## Insomnia- (31. August 2014)

Ich fahr die 810er wenns passt.
Wenn die schleift die 710er.

YBN bietet alternativen


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2014)

Zee by niconj, on Flickr


----------



## Insomnia- (2. September 2014)

Hatte nicht letztens erst jemand das selbe problem? saint o.ä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby_S (2. September 2014)

Ich hab gerade ein déjà vu  
Bei mir war es auch die Zee und der Bruch sah genauso aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2014)

Toby_S schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade ein déjà vu
> Bei mir war es auch die Zee und der Bruch sah genauso aus.


Und? Schon reklamiert?


----------



## erwinosius (2. September 2014)

Spricht nicht sehr für die zee. Von ner Hope hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## family-biker (2. September 2014)

spricht wohl eher gegen disc am hinterrad,aber ich lass das jetzt lieber mal so stehen,das thema hat shitstormpotential


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2014)

Liegt am Ende wohl doch an der Zee, allen Thesen zum Trotz. Ich knall' meine Saint hinten mit ungeplantem Adapter voll an und hab nichtmal die IS2000-Aufnahme am Marino plangefräst, fahre aber ohne konkav/konvexen Hülsen. Da der Rahmen mit Sicherheit dort auch nicht 100% gerade ist, ist auch mit einer nicht ganz 100% geraden Krafteinwirkung zu rechnen.


----------



## family-biker (2. September 2014)

warscheinlich hälts deswegen hahaha,weil der kraftfluss so diffus ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Liegt am Ende wohl doch an der Zee, allen Thesen zum Trotz. Ich knall' meine Saint hinten mit ungeplantem Adapter voll an und hab nichtmal die IS2000-Aufnahme am Marino plangefräst, fahre aber ohne konkav/konvexen Hülsen. Da der Rahmen mit Sicherheit dort auch nicht 100% gerade ist, ist auch mit einer nicht ganz 100% geraden Krafteinwirkung zu rechnen.


Und du fährst auch viel dickere Sachen als ich, wenngleich du nicht dicker bist als ich... na mal sehen was Rose dazu sagt, dass ich die Bremse nicht mit dem zee Hebel gefahren bin. Ist das ein grund die Reklamation abzuweisen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2014)

Es wäre jedenfalls was gewesen, was ich nicht erwähnt hätte 
Bau zurück und schieße dir nicht direkt selbst ins Bein..


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Es wäre jedenfalls was gewesen, was ich nicht erwähnt hätte
> Bau zurück und schieße dir nicht direkt selbst ins Bein..


Ich habs nicht erwähnt, habe aber leider den Hebel nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (3. September 2014)

ich hab noch nie n gerissenen Sattel von hope gesehen  wie bekommt ihr das hin?!


----------



## Toby_S (3. September 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Und? Schon reklamiert?


Nein, noch nicht, ich war aber auch schon über die sechsmonatige Garantie hinaus... sehe da keine großen Chancen für die Reklamation (falsche Montage... nicht vom Fachmann... bla bla). Bei dir ist es aber etwas anderes, weil du die Bremse erst einen Monat hast. Aber stimmt schon, von einem abgerissenen Hope Bremssattel habe ich auch noch nie etwas gehört. 
Bei mir ist jedenfalls jetzt ne Saint dran, bisher hälts, auch wenn die baugleich sein sollen.


----------



## Insomnia- (3. September 2014)

"Guten tag, mein Samsung ist mit dem von mir eingelegten Nokia Akku kaputt gegangen.
Ich möchte ein neues"


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> "Guten tag, mein Samsung ist mit dem von mir eingelegten Nokia Akku kaputt gegangen.
> Ich möchte ein neues"


Falls das auf mich bezogen war, dann ist das nicht berechtigt. Shimano Sachen sind offiziell untereinander kompatibel und ich habe nur Originalteile benutzt. Selbst die Bremssattel der Zee und Saint sind baugleich, nur dass der eine mit Sicherungsplint und der andere mit Schraube geliefert wird.

edit: Und wenn die Bremse am Bremssattel, der auf einem Original Adapter montiert war, zerbricht, dann ist es egal welcher Hebel dran montiert ist. Ich denke einfach, dass die Zee den Belastungen des Trials nicht standhält.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. September 2014)

Das größe Problem ist wohl eher, dass kaum ein Hersteller seine Zangen in beide Richtungen auslegt und prüft. IdR fährt ja keiner genauso schnell rückwärts wie vorwärts. Wir hingegen lassen schonmal die Beläge im Schacht ordentlich hin und her schlagen.

Mein Tipp: keine Gusszangen verwenden! geschmiedete oder gefräste sind bis dato keine gebrochen. Das ist eben der große Nachteil bei Saint und Zee. Noch dazu kann man Guss ganz schlecht eloxieren


----------



## CzarFlo (4. September 2014)

schonmal jemand erfahrungen mit der gemacht?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ented-floating-black-Spider.html#var_BRD18446

oder der M4?:
http://blistergearreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/HopeTechEvoM4Stock2.jpg

Ist ja auch ne 4-Kolben-bremse... Ich persönlich bin mit der X2 sogar zufrieden, aber is ja alles geschmackssache... Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, was die Saint so besonders macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> schonmal jemand erfahrungen mit der gemacht?
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ented-floating-black-Spider.html#var_BRD18446
> 
> oder der M4?:
> ...


Naja... die Saint macht schon ordentlich zu...

Wegen der anderen Bremsen schaust du lieber mal ins normale Forum. Ich habe auch mal gesucht und trialspezifisch nix darüber finden können.


----------



## erwinosius (7. September 2014)

Na die V2 soll doch eher ne Analogbremse mit ordentlich Bums sein. Ob die V4 swein muss? k.a.
Bekomme vielleicht bald ne M4 fürs MTB und kann dann vielleicht mehr über die Trialqualitäten dazu sagen...


----------



## Insomnia- (9. September 2014)

Vergleicht ihr beim autokauf auch bkv große?


----------



## family-biker (9. September 2014)

Marko schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die kolbenflächen anschaut, dann brauchen V4 / M4 mehr Handkraft.


kommt drauf an,sind die hebel gleich übersetzt/umgelenkt?


----------



## family-biker (9. September 2014)

dann ja


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2014)

Nachtrag: Meine gebrochene Zee wurde ohne Kommentar von Rose ersetzt.


----------



## family-biker (22. September 2014)

^coole sache!

ans bike kommt die dir wohl trotzdem nimmer oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ^coole sache!
> 
> ans bike kommt die dir wohl trotzdem nimmer oder?


Nein! Ich werd die wohl verkaufen.


----------



## Typhi (28. September 2014)

Die neue hartig Klapptrial Edition, exklusiv bei mir bestell bar mit 4 monatiger Wartezeit ;-)


----------



## family-biker (28. September 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Die neue hartig Klapptrial Edition, exklusiv bei mir bestell bar mit 4 monatiger Wartezeit ;-)


alter schwede,beim droppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> alter schwede,beim droppen?


Er stand auf ner Mauer und wollte gerade auf eine andere Mauer springen. Beim Sprungimpuls klang es dann wie wenn man in ein Magnum beißt.

Die Bruchstelle war rundherum sauber glänzend, was vermuten lässt, dass noch kein Riss an der Stelle war.


----------



## Hoffes (28. September 2014)

besser gesagt gerissen und direkt danach gebrochen

es muss erst reisen sonst hätte es ja beim ersten Sprung ja schon abfetzen müssen


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> besser gesagt gerissen und direkt danach gebrochen


Oder so. Wissen tun wir es nicht. Er hat sich aber Gott sei Dank nix getan. Komischerweise spaßten wir gerade über das Koxx eines anderen Fahrers dass eine "Coladose" ist.


----------



## Typhi (28. September 2014)

Naja dann war der Riss aber frisch denn es war nichts verfärbt in dem Bereich und ich glaube das ich beim gap'n auch mehr druck auf's tretlager gebe als bei ner 3'er treti


----------



## alex_de_luxe (1. Oktober 2014)

Meine Hope Trial Zone hat seit längerem das Problem, dass der eine Kolben kaum mehr zurückfährt. Das hat zur Folge, dass zu Beginn die Bremse gut läuft, dann etwas schleift und irgendwann wirds anstrengend. Hab mir das Zeugs mal angeschaut... der eine Kolgen sitzt komplett schräg drin. Mit viel Kraftaufwand hab ich das wieder gerade gekriegt, aber auf der Aussenseite des Kolbens sind Ringe erkennbar. 

So machts echt keinen Spass. 

Ich schau mir nach ner Saint um. Aber die gibts wohl nur PM... schon wieder eine verdammte Adapterei. Himmel...
Meine Gabel hat IS +20mm. Mit dem PM Adapter plus Saint wäre demnach adapterlos (abgesehen von IS->PM) eine 180er zu fahren?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (1. Oktober 2014)

Also, hab mir die Saint mit ner Armada Adapter bestellt. Keine Ahnung welcher dass passen wird - alle zu bestellen hat mir sogar der Versand-Dude empfohlen. Die nicht passenden kann ich dann zurückschicken.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Oktober 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Also, hab mir die Saint mit ner Armada Adapter bestellt. Keine Ahnung welcher dass passen wird - alle zu bestellen hat mir sogar der Versand-Dude empfohlen. Die nicht passenden kann ich dann zurückschicken.


Ich wuerde mit Shimano nur Shimano Adapter fahren. Es war aber auch nicht nötig sie zu kaufen, da es die Hope Kolben für 10,- zu kaufen gibt und das Auseinander- und wieder Zusammenbauen ist denkbar einfach.

Neue Dichtungen kann man dann auch für 5€ dazutun. Danach hast du wieder eine neue Bremse. Hab ich so gemacht, da ich eine Trialzone für nen Appel und nen Ei bekommen habe und diese das selbe Problem hatte.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde die Bremse wohl schon flicken. 
Aber die Lust auf die Hope ist mir echt gänzlich vergangen. Zuerst fällt das Rad kurz hin und krümmt drei Teile im Inneren. Der Mech war dann einen guten Moment dran - ist ein Freund von mir. Jetzt das Zeugs mit dem Kolben... Was bringt es mir, alle Kleinteile zu fairen Preisen bestellen zu können, wenn ich dies dann alle zwei Monate tun muss?

Zumal mir die fehlende Einstellungsmöglichkeit des Druckpunktes - unabhängig von der Hebelweite - mächtig auf den Keks ging.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Oktober 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Zumal mir die fehlende Einstellungsmöglichkeit des Druckpunktes - unabhängig von der Hebelweite - mächtig auf den Keks ging.


Find ich bei mir passend wenngleich ich dennoch über die Tech 3 Hebel nachgedacht hatte. 

Welche Saint hast du dir denn geholt? Sag jetzt nicht die 820!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (1. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fahre seit Jahren ne Hope Mono Trial am Rad und hatte noch nie Probleme. Hab das Teil noch nie zerlegt und auch sonst keine weitere Wartung, Ersatzteiltausch vornehmen müssen.

Vielleicht einfach Pech gehabt oder die neuen Modelle sind nicht mehr so gut?!

gruß
erwin


----------



## jjtr (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal die 2010er Mono mit einem Jahr Fahren am vorderen
und hinteren Sattel undicht gekriegt.
Hab neue Dichtungen eingebaut, hat aber nicht geholfen.
Das Rad stand immer in der Hausgarage im Schatten bei 15-20 Grad ganzjährig.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (2. Oktober 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Find ich bei mir passend wenngleich ich dennoch über die Tech 3 Hebel nachgedacht hatte.
> 
> Welche Saint hast du dir denn geholt? Sag jetzt nicht die 820!


Haha, doch die 820er... schlimm?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Haha, doch die 820er... schlimm?


Naja... rumor has it...

Mein Zee Bremssattel ist ja schon nach 1nem Monat gebrochen, sowie auch der eines anderen Users hier. Dann habe ich noch mit zwei Leuten im TF gesprochen, denen das gleiche mit diesem und dem 820er Bremssattel (der ja identisch ist bis auf die Beschriftung) passiert ist. Vom 810er Sattel habe ich noch keine Brüche gesehen und der wird weitaus länger gefahren als der neue.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (2. Oktober 2014)

Hm... Am VR auch?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2014)

Achsooo... stimmt. Nein. Am VR nicht. Da kommen aber auch nicht solche Kräfte auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (15. November 2014)

Ich stand heute voll motiviert mal wieder am palettenstapel und dachte "jetzt aber"
Beim Absprung zum Sidehop dachte sich das Pedal "nein"


----------



## -OX- (16. November 2014)

Na so wie es aussieht, hatte es ja schon Moos in den Rillen


----------



## Insomnia- (16. November 2014)

Das kleine Stück außen hatte sich 15 Minuten vorher erwies verabschiedet. Der Rest kam dann bei besagtem Absprung.
Die Rillen hat ein Engländer reingesägt


----------



## hst_trialer (16. November 2014)

Bei den vielen Sollbruchstellen ist es kein Wunder, dass die Pedale bricht. Die Typen von der Insel... ohne Worte!


----------



## Insomnia- (16. November 2014)

Auf der Seite an der die Verschraubung zur Kurbel ist sieht man deutlich das sowohl oben als auch unten der Riss durch eine Einkerbung verläuft.
Auf der äußeren Seite wird das Material im Anschluss einfach nachgegeben haben da gehts querbeet durch alles durch


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. November 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich stand heute voll motiviert mal wieder am palettenstapel und dachte "jetzt aber"
> Beim Absprung zum Sidehop dachte sich das Pedal "nein"


Castrol LMX?


----------



## Insomnia- (16. November 2014)

Renommiertes Fett


----------



## alex_de_luxe (17. November 2014)




----------



## Insomnia- (17. November 2014)

Halflink... Wie alt?


----------



## -OX- (17. November 2014)

naja, hat ja auch schon Moos angesetzt  
(nee ich sehe schon das es Farbsprühnebel ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. November 2014)

Eine gerissene Halflinkkette.

Postet doch gleich Fotos von platten Schläuchen.


----------



## platten (17. November 2014)

ich mag.

;D


----------



## kenbug (17. November 2014)

-OX- schrieb:


> (nee ich sehe schon das es Farbsprühnebel ist)



Nein..., das sind die markierten Stellen, die genietet wurden.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (18. November 2014)

Ist ne Halflink so geneigt zu Reissen?
Alter ist so an die 3 Monate. Anfangs viel gefahren, im letzten Monat fast nix.


----------



## family-biker (18. November 2014)

also ich würde das fast als bauartbedingt bezeichnen,
wir haben einfach andere lastspitzen als ein street-bmxer,der antritt und den rest der line rollt.

ein in form gebogenes stück metall wird,was den kraftverlauf angeht,nie so langlebig sein wie ein gerades(bei gleicher wandstärke),gerade bei zuglast


----------



## erwinosius (18. November 2014)

Ist ein Alter Hut. Die Halflink halten die Belastungen beim Trial nicht besonders gut aus. 
Hat auch viel mit den kleinen Ritzeln vorne zu tun. 175mm Kurbel auf 18er Ritzel ist schon ne Wucht. Und dann noch so statische Sprünge aus großen Höhen. Da kommt ganz schon was zusammen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. November 2014)

Die Höhe spielt doch bezüglich des Kettenzugs keine Rolle. Eher das unpräzise Abspringen (nicht an die Kante gehen) und trotzdem weit kommen wollen... 

Also, die nächste Kette ist keine Halflink. Soviel haben wir gelernt


----------



## family-biker (20. November 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Die Höhe spielt doch bezüglich des Kettenzugs keine Rolle. Eher das unpräzise Abspringen (nicht an die Kante gehen) und trotzdem weit kommen wollen..



dann drop mal wo runter und hab die hinterradbremse beim aufprall gezogen.da geht einiges in die kette


----------



## platten (20. November 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> dann drop mal wo runter und hab die hinterradbremse beim aufprall gezogen.da geht einiges in die kette



ich als anfänger ; ) komm mit dieser aussage garnicht klar. und zwar habe ich beim drop bzw. bei der landung aufs hr immer die hr-bremse gezogen. wir reden jetzt ja von höheren....oder hohen drops. ich weiß zwar das fortgeschrittene die dann und wann offen haben...aber meine landungen sind noch nicht immer so perfekt, so dass das offenlassen der hr-bremse auch schon mal nach "hinten" losgehen kann...also...zu das ding. ;D

meine frage ist nun; wo liegt der vorteil bei einer landung mit offener hr-bremse?

meine frage 2 ist; warum sollte eine landung mit geschlossener hr-bremse die kette mehr belasten (nimmt dabei die bremse nicht die meiste energie auf?) als eine landung mit offener hr-bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (20. November 2014)

platten schrieb:


> meine frage ist nun; wo liegt der vorteil bei einer landung mit offener hr-bremse?
> 
> meine frage 2 ist; warum sollte eine landung mit geschlossener hr-bremse die kette mehr belasten (nimmt dabei die bremse nicht die meiste energie auf?) als eine landung mit offener hr-bremse?



die erste frage kann ich dir nicht wirklich beantworten,da ich wohl dazwischen liege.ich hab die bremse in dem moment,in dem das hinterrad den boden berührt,noch gezogen,öffne die dann aber den bruchteil einer sekunde später.in verbindung mit dem ,was die arme und beine machen,lässt sich so das nach unten gerichtete in ein vorwärtsmomentum umwandeln(mehr oder weniger).

zu frage 2: wenn du während der landung die bremse nicht gezogen hast,trittst du unmerklich rein,wenn du landest,was den kettenzug in radumdrehung umwandelt.soweit meine theorie


----------



## platten (20. November 2014)

antwort auf frage 1 beruhigt mich. ; )

antwort auf frage zwei...nicht wirklich. denn im moment der landung will ich keine raddrehung...erst kurz danach (siehe antwort 1).

lass uns mal einen landungsabgleich ; ) machen. bevor wir aneinander vorbei und so...

also drop aus z.b. 90 cm (für mich ist das hoch) direkt von der kante einer obstaklemauerpallettenstapelholzsteinfels......hinterrad fällt, lenker wird hochgezogen. in dem moment, in dem das hr bodenkontakt bekommt, einfedern in den beinen, arschie aufs hr runter und arme strecken, lenker also nach vorn drücken. bis das bike save vorne ist, habe ich die bremse zu.

hätte ich hier die bremse auf, könnte mich das pedal auch rückwärtsdrücken, sofern ich nicht optimal lande...aus der radumdrehung wird dann eine "rad"-umdrehung samt rider... ;D oder ein rückwärtsrollen des bikes bis das vr aufsetzt, was noch dazu ziemlich unangenehm hart über den lenker reinkommt.

aber eigentlich gings ja um die kette. die ist zwar gespannt...vorgespannt...noch vom droppen...aber die kraftspitze bei der landung hat für mein verständnis nun die bremse aufzunehmen.


----------



## family-biker (20. November 2014)

jain

du landest ja auf den pedalen,und um die pedale "levelled"zu halten gibst du ja mehr druck auf den vorderen fuss,
dadurch trittst du quasi gegen ein ritzel an,das über das hinterrad von der bremse am drehen gehindert wird.

aber klar,wenn man bedenkt,das manche statisch droppen,also auf den punkt,in den stillstand sozusagen(deine version)
und manche so ne art dropgap von der kante runter machen und vom hindernis im anschluss wegrollen(meine variante)
lässt sich das gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Hoffes (21. November 2014)

also mein letzte Kette ist mir gebrochen wo ich aus dem stand über ein Pedal inpuls aufs hr ziehen wollte.

habe an dem Tag 9palleten seithop geübt.

also ständig auf dem hr runtergesprungen.

meiner Meinung nach wird die Kette am meisten belastet bei berg auf Treter und die impulse wo man gibt zum schnelle sprünge zu machen.


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2014)

bitte?


----------



## sensiminded (22. November 2014)

Ich halte es auch eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Kette bei einem drop am meisten belastet wird. Man steht doch bei der Landung nicht nur auf dem vorderen Pedal oder tritt zusätzlich noch rein. 

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin
Ergebnisse der letzten Monate. Riss am Rahmen habe ich letzten Sonntag entdeckt, Gebel hat es Mitte September zerlegt.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. Oktober 2015)

R.I.P. ! Es bleibt beides gut in Erinnerung und du hast alles gegeben es zu fahren Sepp!  ich bin auf dein neues gespannt


----------



## sensiminded (28. Oktober 2015)

Oha, ich hätte ja garnicht gedacht, dass dein Rad irgendwann mal kaputt geht. Es hat auf jeden Fall lange durchgehalten. 
Bist du eigentlich wieder in Bremen? 

VG Alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Oktober 2015)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Oha, ich hätte ja garnicht gedacht, dass dein Rad irgendwann mal kaputt geht.


This 
Nun MUSST du wenigstens Mal etwas Neues haben. Wolltest du schließlich schon in Thalheim


----------



## der-Roman (8. November 2015)

Shimano Zee. Und es gibt KEINE Ersatzteile...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2015)

Es gibt nichtmal die Ringdichtungen nachzukaufen 

Hab hier 2 tote Saint 810ner Sättel liegen. Die sind beide an den Kolben undicht, vlt. kannst du die Kolben brauchen?


----------



## der-Roman (8. November 2015)

Leider ist 1 großer Dichtring ebenfalls kaputt. 
Hebe mir das Zeug auf als Ersatzteilelager


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2015)

Sogut die Bremse ist, da ist man bei der kleinsten Leckage in den A** gekniffen.

Hier etwas zum Lesen: Thread.


----------



## der-Roman (8. November 2015)

Ja stimmt. Bei mir war aber der eine Kolben fest. Beim zerlegen hab ich dann gesehen das auch ein Dichtring innen beschädigt war... 
Dummerweise sind das auch keine Norm Dichtringe welche man auf dem freien Markt kaufen kann. 
Hab da schon diverse Hersteller kontaktiert (habe arbeitsbedingt indirekt damit zu tun) 

Naja wenn wieder was an den Bremsen ist... Gibt auch andere gute Bremsen


----------



## hst_trialer (8. November 2015)

der-Roman schrieb:


> Naja wenn wieder was an den Bremsen ist... Gibt auch andere gute Bremsen



Also ich kenn da paar gute Bremsen mit symmetrischen Dichtringen und Kunststoffkolben die bisher keine derartigen Probleme machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (8. November 2015)

Aus dem Hause magura xD


Halten mitlerweile die hs33 amaturen
Mir sind die metall Hebel gebrochen immer


----------



## benzman (19. November 2015)

dreh dir nen stahlkolben, funzt genauso.


----------



## benzman (19. November 2015)

...pardon.. lass dir einen drehen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2016)

Nachdem in Mainz klar wurde, dass etwas am Antrieb nicht stimmte, stand das Rad erstmal dank anderer Räder in der Ecke.

Da nächste Woche Jam ist, habe ich mich dann doch mal dazu durchgerungen nach dem Rechten zu schauen:
Nach 2 Jahren hat es die Trialtech-Kurbel erwischt.




Ersatz ist da für den Jam, aber mich würde ineterssieren was man hier zum entsprechenden Freilauf sagt.
Der Echo TR war bisher sehr zuverlässig und ich würde diesen ungern mit tauschen.

Das Gewinde des Freilaufs sieht soweit okay aus, klar wegen Freilaufstahl > Kurbelalu, aber irgendwie habe ich Bedenken die neue Kurbel direkt zu ruinieren.

Hatte das jemand schonmal und ist den involvierten Freilauf danach auf der neuen Kurbel weitergefahren?


Und ja Elias, ich weiß, dass auf deiner auch ein Freilauf ist. Interessiert mich nur für die Zukunft meines TRs


----------



## Hoffes (4. Februar 2016)

Die alu gewinde Späne vom Freilauf runter machen und drauf machen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Die alu gewinde Späne vom Freilauf runter machen und drauf machen.


Ordentlich sauber machen ist klar.
Okay danke


----------



## Typhi (5. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe meine. TR auch auf verschiedensten Kurbeln. Allerdings war bei mir nie das Gewinde beschädigt aber wie du schon sagst, das Stahlgewinde sollte ja noch in Takt sein


----------



## coaster (1. März 2016)

2x gefahren. Nie gestürzt. Einfach abgebrochen beim Pedalkick. Kurz davor noch auf Felsen gefahren. Glück gehabt. Nix passiert...


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2016)

Meine schaut auch so aus, allerdings nach einem Abflug und umschlagen des lenkers, da hat eindeutig das Oberrohr den Machtkampf gewonnen... 
Leider habe ich die Einzelteile im Hang nicht mehr gefunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (6. März 2016)

gab es das Problem nicht schon einmal bei den HS33? da wurde dann empfohlen den einen Teil des Griffes rauszufräsen, damit die Spannungen sich besser verteilen:
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/176773-how-to-modify-a-05-magura-hs33-lever-body/


----------



## coaster (6. März 2016)

Die sind aus Alu gewesen. Bzw. immer noch. Der MT5 ist aus einem Kunststoff und war erst 2x in Gebrauch. Grundlos durchgerissen. Da hab ich null Vertrauen mehr. Da würde man durch das Abtragen des Materials nur noch schneller einen Bruch hervorrufen. Ist auch sehr Dünnwandig das Material.


----------



## coaster (6. März 2016)

Hat aber toll gebremst mit klasse Druckpunkt. Leitung war rickzuck gekürzt und  das Entlüften ein Kinderspiel.  Und hat nur 88 Euro gekostet. Schade.


----------



## coaster (6. März 2016)

Ist auch nicht die Erste, die bei uns im Ort abgebrochen ist.


----------



## family-biker (3. April 2016)

wird wohl auch nicht die letzte sein von der wir hören.hoffe die hope felgenbremse taugt was.


----------



## -OX- (3. April 2016)

Hallo Alu-Experten 
Heut ist bei einem kleinem Drop mein Rahmen gebrochen :-(





Nun kann ich es nochmal schweißen lassen ? was meint Ihr Alu 6061.
Muss 6061 nach dem Schweißen in den Wärmeofen ? (hab ich ja nicht)
ist ein Karosserie 
Fachbetrieb eine gute Adresse ?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (3. April 2016)

Schweißbar ja backen wäre gut.

Der Lack müsste halt runter und der schweißer sollte das loch gleich zu schweißen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. April 2016)

War so was 



 

schon mal?

Vollkommen egal von welchem Inverkehrbringer.


----------



## Hoffes (3. April 2016)

Mach mal ein Bild von ein bisschen weiter weg pls


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (3. April 2016)

Ist schon längst vom Inverkehrbringer wieder in Empfang genommen  
Unten links, in der "Ecke" vom Foto, das ist ein SM-BB 70.
Gibt damit also nur eine Stelle wo das üblich ist.


----------



## Hoffes (5. April 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich warum ich den Rahmen ned kenne


----------



## family-biker (6. April 2016)

HAI,Canyon oder Cube würd ich tippen.vom rissbild her HAI


----------



## MoYz1986 (6. April 2016)

Kleiner Riss am Echo 20er xD


----------



## Hoffes (7. April 2016)

Standart an den Rahmen.

Sowas darf man halt nicht anschweißen


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2016)

Quatsch! Hier wurde doch nur die Schraube zu fest angezogen.


----------



## Hoffes (7. April 2016)

Kommt drauf an.

Schick mal ein Bild von der stelle.

Ist ja immer die Frage wo die konifizierung anfängt usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoYz1986 (7. April 2016)

Schraube gabs da nicht. Fahre ohne Platte


----------



## Hoffes (7. April 2016)

Das liegt an der schweißnaht


----------



## koxxdriver (10. April 2016)

Zum Thema Hashtagg, bin die Kurbel im letztem Jahr gerade mal 3 Monate gefahren


----------



## Hoffes (10. April 2016)

Das ist die versprochene Qualität


----------



## koxxdriver (11. April 2016)

Auf jeden Fall, der Freilauf hat am ersten Tag auch das erste mal ein qualitativ hochwertiges knackgeräusch von sich gegeben.  Die Preise sind halt völlig überzogen im Bezug zur Qualität.


----------



## Hoffes (11. April 2016)

Ich hoffe das die Bonz kurbeln geil sind wo bald kommen werden.


----------



## koxxdriver (11. April 2016)

Ach die bringen auch welche raus, Clean ja auch. Bin mit den AS 30 sehr zufrieden, ich glaube um die Stabilität zu gewährleisten ist es vom Vorteil wenn die Lagerschalen innen liegen.


----------



## Hoffes (11. April 2016)

Wenn du gescheites Material hast hält das System was hashtagg hat auch.

Bei den hastagg kurbeln ist eine große Streuung gewesen.

Auf jedenfall bei den schwarzen.


----------



## koxxdriver (11. April 2016)

Was ist denn eine Streuung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (11. April 2016)

Na eine Streuung in der Qualität der Verarbeitung, also wenn nicht alle Bauteile immer exakt den vorgegebenen Qualitäts-/Haltbarkeitsanforderungen entsprechen. 
In diesem Fall halten einige Kurbeln eben länger, andere sind nach n paar Wochen durch...


----------



## koxxdriver (11. April 2016)

Das ist echt schlecht, schlechte Qualitätskontrolle. Ich mein, die Kurbel ist ja nicht gerade billig und die Gesundheit der Fahrer ist halt auch wichtig. Die haben halt unter Druck was auf den Markt geworfen, da sie was den AS30 System entgegen setzen mussten. Bin gespannt wann die ersten Kaputten Gabeln auftauchen.


----------



## Insomnia- (14. April 2016)

Kein großes Wunder.
Aber nichts desto trotz hier ein Bild.

In Gießen haben sich alle über das viele spiel der Gabel aufgeregt und sie begann Geräusche zu machen.
Trotz einhängen, Sprüngen auf dem Vorderrad und absolut sinnloses ziehen,drücken und Dagegen treten ist die Gabel nicht gebrochen. Vorsichtshalber habe ich sie trotzdem verbannt

Cheers
Elias


----------



## Hoffes (14. April 2016)

Meine ist auch sehr weich 

Aber ist noch rel ruhig.

Muss mal meine ausbauen


----------



## Insomnia- (14. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, wir haben die nicht zu Bruch bekommen egal wie wir es provoziert haben.
Kann man ja auch nicht wissen wie tief der Riss ist.
Aber beim ersten Beton Kontakt im Sommer in der Innenstadt wäre sie eh fertig gewesen.
Jetzt ist die trialtech wieder drin


----------



## Nord_rulez (15. April 2016)

koxxdriver schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hashtagg, bin die Kurbel im letztem Jahr gerade mal 3 Monate gefahren



Hab den Vorgänger von try all - Freilauf ist exakt wie deiner zerbrochen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (15. April 2016)

Das waren die selben nur mit 2 verschiedenen Namen auf den kurbeln.

Erst die silbernen sind besser gemacht.
Vom aussehen her


----------



## koxxdriver (16. April 2016)

Wie Geil, mein Ritzel sah genau so aus. Ja aber die haben ja wirklich nur einen anderen Namen rauf gemacht.


----------



## gyuri (21. April 2016)

Freilauf beim 5-te sprung,Gabel nach 4-te Training.War aus ein gebraucht gekaufte Bike.Freilauf war echt neu,Paar Monate alt,Gabel war schon älter.Fazit:nie wieder gebrauchte Teile kaufen!  Gott sei dank,Freilauf geht mit Garantie...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. April 2016)

gyuri schrieb:


> Freilauf beim 5-te sprung,Gabel nach 4-te Training.War aus ein gebraucht gekaufte Bike.Freilauf war echt neu,Paar Monate alt,Gabel war schon älter.Fazit:nie wieder gebrauchte Teile kaufen!  Gott sei dank,Freilauf geht mit Garantie...


Gabel geht doch noch. Da hast du halt einen längeren Radstand.  Der Freilauf sieht ja böse aus.

Bei dem ganzen Diskutiere über die TryAll Gabel bekomme ich langsam Angst. Habe selbige ja auch (gebraucht) gekauft (vor über einem Jahr) und wiege 90kg.


----------



## platten (22. April 2016)

und wenn sie dann nach einem weiteren über einem jahr kaputt geht, kannst du hier schreiben; nie wieder gebrauchte teile... ;D


----------



## Hoffes (22. April 2016)

Meine müsste jetzt dann auch mal brechen.

Ist nämlich eine Feder gabel mitlerweile


----------



## gyuri (22. April 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Gabel geht doch noch. Da hast du halt einen längeren Radstand.  Der Freilauf sieht ja böse aus.
> 
> Bei dem ganzen Diskutiere über die TryAll Gabel bekomme ich langsam Angst. Habe selbige ja auch (gebraucht) gekauft (vor über einem Jahr) und wiege 90kg.


 
Bin auch so um 95kg...also


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. April 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Meine müsste jetzt dann auch mal brechen.
> 
> Ist nämlich eine Feder gabel mitlerweile


Bei deinem Federgewicht... har har... Meine ist eigentlich steif genug, wenngleich ich keinen Vergleich habe. Die Echo Urban Gabel war steifer, wiegt aber auch fast das doppelte.


----------



## Insomnia- (22. April 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Meine müsste jetzt dann auch mal brechen.
> 
> Ist nämlich eine Feder gabel mitlerweile



Meine hat locker 4-5cm spiel im Radstand wenn du das Rad gegen die blockierte vr Bremse rollen lässt. (Verständlich?)
Die arbeitet unglaublich viel und wir haben es echt provoziert das sie bricht. Aber sie hält... Hab sie halt nur um schlimmeres zu verhindern raus genommen.

97kg


----------



## Hoffes (22. April 2016)

Ist bei mir gefühlt noch viel schlimmer 

Geht eher Richtung 10cm 

Also die hält noch deine gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gyuri (11. Mai 2016)

Habe als Ersatz gekriegt,sieht net so hoffnungsvoll aus...(freilauf)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2016)

Mir ist gestern meine Hope Pro2 40T SSP mehr oder weniger um die Ohren geflogen, nach kurzer mahlender Phase hat sie nun in alle Richtungen 1 cm Spiel 

Weiß jemand, ob und wo es ein komplettes Ersatz-Lager-Set gibt?
Das hier?


Den Preis zahle ich nicht für ein paar dreckige Industrielager!


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Den Preis zahle ich nicht für ein paar dreckige Industrielager!


Ich habe nach ca. einem 3/4 Jahr Nutzung Hope angeschrieben weil mir die Lager auch zu kurz hielten. Sie haben mir umsonst Ersatz geschickt.

edit: Ich glaube ich habe sogar noch einen Satz rumliegen. Muss mal im Keller schauen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2016)

Das wäre prima!

Habe 200€ für die dreckige Nabe bezahlt, als ob dann ein Satz Standardlager mal eben 1/4 des Kaufpreises sind?!

Wenn du was hast, würde ich dir den Satz natürlich zu einem angemessenen Preis abkaufen


----------



## Hoffes (16. Mai 2016)

Kannst ja die Lager auch ausbauen ausmessen und nachkaufen.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Mai 2016)

Massa aka kamo-i hatte auch schon kaputte Lager. Da scheint Hope wohl gespart zu haben.


----------



## Hoffes (16. Mai 2016)

Sind halt nicht für trial ausgelegt wahrscheinlich.

Größere lager heißt ja dann leider auch mehr Gewicht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Kannst ja die Lager auch ausbauen ausmessen und nachkaufen.



Bei mir gibt es nichtsmehr auszumessen


----------



## Hoffes (16. Mai 2016)

Kannst doch am Naben Gehäuse und an der Achse messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (16. Mai 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es nichtsmehr auszumessen


Du willst Maschinenbau Student sein?
Miss den lagersitz


----------



## Luke_93 (16. Mai 2016)

Auf den Lagern müsste auch irgendwo ne nummer oder so sein, dann kann man die fürn paar euro bei nem metallbauer nachbestellen


----------



## family-biker (20. Mai 2016)

6(1)903 2RS und
6(1)902 2RS

denke die antreiberlager sollten inordnung sein oder?normal zerlegt keiner was einfach so wo ein nadellager drin ist^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Mai 2016)

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.. kam nicht dazu das Mopped zu zerlegen.. Nico, dir antworte ich auch noch 

So.. bin ehrlich gesagt angepi**.

Die Nabe ist für mich ein Totalschaden.. es hat zwar nur ein einziges Lager aufgegeben und ich bin nach dem "Knall" nur noch zum Auto gerollt.. aber:




Dieses Lager hat sich aufgelöst. Komplett.. von jetzt auf gleich. Alle anderen Lager laufen butterweich.

Ein Bruchstück des Lagers hat sich dann seinen Weg nabeneinwärts gebahnt die Achse ink. Nabengehäuse ruiniert.
Der Lagersitz hat natürlich auch etwas abkommen.








Das ist alles Alu und mit solchen Kerben lohnt sich ja wohl kaum noch der Zusammenbau?!

Find ich schwach. Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich nicht wie ein bekloppter reintrete.

Könnt die Nabe anrotzen, ehrlich.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Mai 2016)

Ich geb dir nen 10er


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Mai 2016)

Gebrauchtes Lager rein, Kerben runterschliefen und günstig weiterverkaufen. 
Ist wie Aufkleber über Rahmenrisse. Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2016)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich geb dir nen 10er


...Inbus zum Zusammenschrauben?

@ZOO!CONTROL An deiner Stelle würde ich mal Hope schreiben und zum einen ein Video von dir anfügen (vielleicht springt ja Sponsoring bei raus) zum anderen eben die Fotos mit beilegen. Sie verhalten sich seeeehr kulant und mal davon abgesehen bis du in der Trial Szene doch recht bekannt, sodass eben mal nicht ein kleiner Nico kommt und ein defektes Lager reklamiert...


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Mai 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> ...Inbus zum Zusammenschrauben?
> 
> @ZOO!CONTROL An deiner Stelle würde ich mal Hope schreiben und zum einen ein Video von dir anfügen (vielleicht springt ja Sponsoring bei raus) zum anderen eben die Fotos mit beilegen. Sie verhalten sich seeeehr kulant und mal davon abgesehen bis du in der Trial Szene doch recht bekannt, sodass eben mal nicht ein kleiner Nico kommt und ein defektes Lager reklamiert...



Ich bin unbekannt und würde den trotzdem auf den Tisch kacken wenn meine 200€ Nabe nach ner Woche so aussieht


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2016)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich bin unbekannt und würde den trotzdem auf den Tisch kacken wenn meine 200€ Nabe nach ner Woche so aussieht


Richtig und ich habe ja auch umsonst neue Lager und vor kurzem die kleinen Inbusschrauben der Griffe bekommen. Nun ist natürlich die Frage ob das mit größeren Beträgen wie bei einer nicht reparablen Nabe auch klappen würde. Die Nabe ist ja soweit ich weiß schon lange aus der Garantie. Daher eben der Hinweis auf den Stand in der Trialszene den Martin nunmal hat. Auch wenn alle Kunden gleich behandelt werden, ich denke Martin ist hier gleicher.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Mai 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Gebrauchtes Lager rein, Kerben runterschliefen und günstig weiterverkaufen.
> Ist wie Aufkleber über Rahmenrisse. Klassiker


Das würde ich glatt betrug nennen
...


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das würde ich glatt betrug nennen
> ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das würde ich glatt betrug nennen
> ...



Sogar mit Ankündigung.. das ist ja dann schon organisiertes Verbrechen 
Nichts für ungut, unser Humor ist manchmal etwas grob für Außenstehende 



niconj2 schrieb:


> Möp



Mit wem hast du dich denn in Verbindung gesetzt? Der englischen Hope-Homepage mit englischem Kontaktmann oder gibt es da auch eine Adresse in DE?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Mai 2016)

Einfach Kontakt auf der Englischen Seite.


ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Sogar mit Ankündigung.. das ist ja dann schon organisiertes Verbrechen
> Nichts für ungut, unser Humor ist manchmal etwas grob für Außenstehende
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2016)

Sonst probiere es einfach mal beim Robin. Der ist Distributor in D. Im Zweifelsfall verweist er dich eh an den Service in UK.

Aber kannst ihm ruhig sagen, dass es schon mehrere Fälle gibt. 

[email protected]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2016)

Uptdate zur Hope:

Hatte eigentlich schon die Hoffnung (  ) aufgegeben, aber..

Habe mich direkt an den Tech-Support von Hope gewandt, Detailbilder, Schadensbild etc. feinsäuberlich angegeben. Auch ein Video (eher um zu zeigen, wie die Nabe im Einsatz war und in der Hoffnung, dass man sich daran erinnern, weil ich schonmal eine neue Achse bekam).

Keine 2h später prompt die Antwort... kurze Beileidsbekundung als Zweizeiler und ich sollte die Nabe zusammen mit der Rechnung einschicken...
Tolle Wurst. Ich habe die dumme Angewohnheit keine Rechnungen von Fahrradteilen, die nicht zum Service müssen, aufzuheben.. vor allem, weil ich noch nie etwas einsenden musste, weil ich eh alles selber mache. Wenn ein Lager zu tauschen gewesen wäre, hätte ich die 5€ aus der Kaffeekasse gezahlt und keinen Aufriss mit Einschicken etc. gemacht. Im Laden habe ich zudem alles an Werkzeug für jeden Fall, also fott mit dem Papierkram, die Uni füllt schon genug Ordner.

Habe dann den Onlineshop angeschrieben, von dem ich - vermeintlich - die Nabe kaufte.. leider nicht in der Datenbank/dort gekauft. Im Mailpostfach auch nichts..

Kauf war irgendwann Oktober 2014.. Selbst wenn, Garantie wäre überall so eine Sache gewesen nach der Zeit.

Umstand geschildert, mittlerweile einen anderen Menschen am Rechner gehabt nach dem Motto "Ja, hm, awkward.. freundliche Anfrage aber viel Schaden und keinen Kaufbeleg.. bitte nochmehr Bilder"

In letzter Instand dann mit dem dritten Mitarbeiter geschrieben, Johnny 
Hab dann alle Register gezogen und einen Screenshot geschickt von meinem Post in der Bike Gallery, als ich die Nabe in OVP gepostet hatte, Oktober 2014, unter dem User Name mein richtiger Name..
Hätte es wohl selbst nicht akzeptiert, so eine lächerliche "Beweisführung".

Aber:
Man schickt mir nun für umme eine neue Achse und ein Lager.. Der Nabenkörper soll nach Ferndiagnose vorerst noch in Ordnung sein..

Bin gespannt. Im Prinzip hätte ich es für meine eigen Doofheit verdient die Nabe wegwerfen zu können.. aber Hope ist einfach ein super Laden


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juni 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Uptdate zur Hope:
> 
> Hatte eigentlich schon die Hoffnung (  ) aufgegeben, aber..
> 
> ...



Martin Zoo!control Direske.
So sollte es in deinem
Ausweis stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> aber Hope ist einfach ein super Laden


Sach ich doch.


----------



## coaster (10. August 2017)

Hat gar nicht weh getan


----------



## BlueJack (10. August 2017)

Aber wirklich hübsch sauber an der Klemmung gebrochen, kann man nicht meckern 
Hat's schonmal vorher geknackst?


----------



## Hoffes (10. August 2017)

Oh Hast aber Glück gehabt dann 

Wie alt war der Lenker


----------



## coaster (11. August 2017)

Ca. ein Jahr alt. Gab keine akustischen Vorwarnungen.


----------



## der-Roman (11. August 2017)

Was isn das fürn Monstervorbau?


----------



## coaster (11. August 2017)

Der normale 180er Jitsie.


----------



## Marko (16. August 2017)

Rockman-Scheibe


----------



## Hoffes (16. August 2017)

Die Scheibe ist ja auch Murks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (18. August 2017)

Die Scheibe ist komplett falsch konstruiert. Bremskraft wird nicht über Zug und Druckstäbe geleitet sondern schön in nen Hebel rein, der am Ende seine ganze Kraft entfaltet und die Stege brechen lässt. Wer so was baut gehört verkloppt.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (23. August 2017)

Genau nach der Schweissnaht gebrochen...er wurde nur 4 Monate alt...
Mittlerweile schon mind.6 Ketten gerissen...
2 Rahmen gebrochen...
7-8 Speichen gebrochen...
Carbon Lenker gebrochen...
Pedale abgebrochen...(Finger weg von Welgo Magnesium Pedalen!!!)
unzählige male einen Platten bekommen....(Finger weg von Jitsie Light Schläuchen!!!)


----------



## Hoffes (23. August 2017)

Was fürn Lenker und welche Kette ?

Wie schwer bist du ?


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (23. August 2017)

Ach das war ein billiger Noname-Carbon Lenker aus Ebay für 80Euro...ich hab mir dann beim Jan nen gescheiten Carbon Lenker von Breath gegönnt und der hält immer noch super...;-)!Ketten hab ich mittlerweile schon einige ausprobiert....von Rennrad-Ultra Light(Mit lauter Löchern...über Shimano,BMX Kette(Marke weis ich nichtmehr),bis hin zu KMC....sind alle gerissen(Ich wieg 84 kg bei 187 cm Körpergrösse)...jetzt hab ich mir mal die Wippermann für 40Euro gegönnt und die hat eine Zugkraft von bis zu 1500 Newton;-)!Ich fahr noch die 2te KMC bis sie auch reisst und montiere dann die dicke Wippermann"Motorradkette"...die hält dann bestimmt mal länger(Hoffe ich)!!!


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (23. August 2017)

Ja und Anfangs hab ich immer die Kettenschlösser gesprengt...bis ich auf Nieten umgestiegen bin...Kettenschlösser sind halt doch ne Schwachstelle an einer Trial Kette...;-)!


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2017)

BLACKMETALTRIAL schrieb:


> Ja und Anfangs hab ich immer die Kettenschlösser gesprengt...bis ich auf Nieten umgestiegen bin...Kettenschlösser sind halt doch ne Schwachstelle an einer Trial Kette...;-)!


Mir ist bisher noch keine Kette gerissen und Kraft habe ich sicherlich genug. Ne KMC Z610HX bekommen nur wenige klein. Ich verniete die aber auch gescheit mit dem Rohloff Caliber 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (23. August 2017)

Die 610hx ist auch meine erste Wahl 

Schön günstig und hält 
Benutze nur billig Nieter macht auch keine Probleme. 

Rennrad Ketten sind nix für trial


----------



## Raymond12 (29. August 2017)

Ich habe im Schottlandurlaub die KMC K710 kleingekriegt.


----------



## Hoffes (29. August 2017)

Ich nehme mir immer vor die Kette alle 6 Monate zu tauschen

Irgendwie lande ich dann immer bei jährlich


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir immer vor die Kette alle 6 Monate zu tauschen
> 
> Irgendwie lande ich dann immer bei jährlich


Du wiegst weniger. Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass man eine KMC, sei es die 610 oder die 710, nicht klein bekommt. Wenn, dann hat man sie zu lang gefahren oder (und das ist sicherlich der Hauptgrund) nicht richtig vernietet.


----------



## Raymond12 (29. August 2017)

Ich habe versucht zwei Glieder mehr rauszubekommen, was aber nicht geklappt hat. Bei der Aktion habe ich ziemlich viel rumgenietet. Dazu kommt noch dass das Bike drei Wochen dem schottischem Regen ausgesetzt war, der Rost hat dann bestimmt sein übriges dazu beigetragen. .
Das Ding ist beim Bergauffahren gerissen, somit bin ich mit nem blauem Fleck am Knie davon gekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht zwei Glieder mehr rauszubekommen, was aber nicht geklappt hat. Bei der Aktion habe ich ziemlich viel rumgenietet.


Macht man ja auch nicht. Ich bin wirklich froh über meinen Rohloff Kettennieter. Geht auch mit einem billigeren aber der Rohloff vernietet eben richtig. Darüber hinaus muss man nicht mit dem Schraubendreher zwischen die Glieder um sie wieder etwas aufzuhebeln, sondern nach dem Vernieten, ist das Glied gleich freigängig. Ich freu mich jedes mal darüber, wenn ich die Kette wechsel.


----------



## Hoffes (29. August 2017)

Die Kette geht vom draufspringen kaputt 

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auch ohne Rockring fahre.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Die Kette geht vom draufspringen kaputt
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auch ohne Rockring fahre.


Warum? Dann würde sie ja nicht kaputt gehen...


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (3. September 2017)

Ohne Rockring wäre ein"no go"bei mir mit meinem 20",da ich ständig auf dem Rockring und der Bashplatte aufsetze bei hohen Mauern...!Aber bei einem 26"siehts natürlich schon wieder besser aus,da hat man ja viel mehr Bodenfreiheit;-)!


----------



## BlueJack (4. September 2017)

Naja aber selbst bei 26" ist wenigstens ein Taco angebracht als Minimalschutz, finde ich zumindest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (4. September 2017)

Stimmt,mein Kumpel hat auch Abnutzungen an seinem Rockring und fährt 26"...er setzt daher auch schon ab und zu mal drauf auf...und ohne gings ganz schön auf die Kettenglieder;-)!


----------



## Hoffes (4. September 2017)

Taco?


----------



## BlueJack (4. September 2017)

Na eben n viertel Rockring/Bashguard, kein komplett runder 
Ich kenn das halt unter dem Namen, weil's wie ein Taco aussieht (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Taco bei ner Kettenführung)


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (8. September 2017)

Und schon wieder ne Pedale abgebrochen...seufz...:-(!!!


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (8. September 2017)

Sie wurde nichtmal ein halbes Jahr alt...:-(!


----------



## Hoffes (8. September 2017)

Musst mal flatbar aus dem MTB Bereich testen 

Da gibt's viele mit stabile Achsen


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (8. September 2017)

hmmm ok,ich hab jetzt erstmal wieder die selben beim Jan bestellt...aber danke für den Tip;-)!


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. September 2017)

Nukeproof Electron Evo


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (8. September 2017)

Die sehen 1zu1 wie meine Jitsie Pedale aus...bestimmt aus dem selben Werk in China geliefert...hehe;-)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. September 2017)

Sind ganz sicher keine Jitsie. Sie sind aus Plaste und haltbarer als (jetzt kommts) meine DMR Vault!


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (8. September 2017)

Auf einem Fels/Einer Steinmauer bevorzuge ich lieber Alu...die Spitzen halten in Alugewinde einfach besser...;-)!


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (8. September 2017)

Ich hatte mal Magnesium Pedale...für den Trial Sport einfach nicht robust genug...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2017)

Ich bin mit den Nukeproof ein halbes Jahr gefahren bis der erste Pin raus war. Bei den Vault schon in der ersten Woche. Total enttäuschend. Sie sind sehr bequem und der Grip ist auch geil aber für den Preis... Am AM sind sie besser aufgehoben.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (17. September 2017)

Ist zwar bei uns Trialern ein gängiger Verschleiss,aber da es mich innerhalb von 3 Monaten 5 Speichen(Nur die HR Disc Seite immer...) gekostet hat...wollte ich es halt nun doch mal hier erwähnen...(Ich weis...es gibt wichtigere und interessantere"Broken Parts",aber momentan passiert hier nicht gerade viel auf dieser Seite...und um sie aktiv zu halten,poste ich halt doch diese nichtige Sache)


----------



## Hoffes (17. September 2017)

Da würde ich echt gerne mal wissen ob bei dir leicht konfizierte Speichen besser halten 

2,0-1,8-2,0

Brechen die immer am speichenbogen. 

Und wenn eine Speiche bricht sind mehrere Speichen überlastet eig 

Sollte man mindestens die davor und die danach wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (17. September 2017)

Sie brechen immer nur am HR an der Scheibenbremsenseite innen an der Radnabe(Gebogenes Ende der Speiche),da dort am meisten Kraft auf die Speichen wirken...


----------



## ToLate4Y (18. September 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wie vielleicht der eine oder andere gelesen hat, bin ich mit meinem gebraucht erworbenen Ozony Canibal 26`recht neu hier.
Als ich am Wochenende die erst zaghaften Versuch gemacht habe, per Vorderbremse auf das Vorderrad zu gehen, hörte und merkte ich laute *knack* Geräusche aus dem Steuerkopf. Also kurz Lenker runter, Spacer und Staubkappe runter, ups.... da blinzelten mich einzelne Kugeln an
Das untere Lager ist noch in Ordnung, möchte ich jedoch auch wechseln. Gemessen habe ich Außen 41mm, Innen 30mm.
Ist also kein unübliches Maß.
Frage an euch: Gibts da besondere, die ich für ein Trialbike nehmen sollte? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich dieses?
Hab mal bei Trialmarkt.de geschaut, dort finde ich jedoch kein passendes.

Tipps??


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (18. September 2017)

Hi!Schreib mal den Jan vom"trialmarkt.de"direkt an und schildere dein Problem,der hilft immer und hat auch immer einen guten Rat und meistens die fehlenden Teile auf Lager(Sind nicht alle Teile auf seiner Online-Seite zu finden...;-).Ansonsten auch mal bei dartybikes.com nachsehen ob die dieses Steuersatzlager haben...


----------



## erwinosius (18. September 2017)

Ist doch ein normales integriertes Lager, oder?
Einfach bei nem MTB Shop deines Vertrauens bestellen und gut ist. Die Trialhändler können auch nicht zaubern und haben da ein Wunderlager dafür. Ist ja maßlich ziemlich beschränkt.

gruß
erwin


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2017)

Schaut eher wie semi-integriert aus.


----------



## coaster (23. Januar 2018)

Nach dem Jitsie Lenker ist nun auch der Vorbau durch.....  Nur noch Trial Tech!!!


----------



## Hoffes (23. Januar 2018)

Krass 

Mein Trialtech wo ich grad fahr ist schon locker 5jahre alt


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (25. Januar 2018)

Heute war die Mauer wieder mal stärker als die Jitsie Pedale


----------



## Hoffes (26. Januar 2018)

Ich dachte du hast ein k1 ?


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (26. Januar 2018)

Hi!Ja,habe ich ja auch;-)!Nur war am clean K1 der Freilauf defekt(2 Sperrklinken waren futsch)und der Heino von Trialworld musste mir erst ein neues zuschicken,so lange habe ich wieder mal mein altes Echo Bike gefahren;-)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (20. Februar 2018)

Heute musste ich mit Schrecken feststellen das der Carbon Rahmen meines clean K1 Carbon Trial Bikes,direkt an der Bashplate-


 

 Aufnahme gebrochen ist


----------



## Hoffes (20. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe das die Garantie ohne Probleme abläuft


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (21. Februar 2018)

Ja,ich bekomme den Carbon Rahmen problemlos auf Garantie umgetauscht,habe ihn heute zum Händler zurrück geschickt


----------



## DerFreddy2 (31. März 2018)

Servus, ich habe mir vor kurzen wieder ein  Trial Bike gekauft und zwar ein Czar ION mit Magura Bremse und und und..
Jedoch ist mir immer und immer wieder die Kette vom Ritzel hinten bzw vom Kettenspanner gesprungen. Ich hab dann von Czar einen neuen Kettenspanner mit einer etwas anderen Form bekommen und jetzt funktioniert es einigermaßen. 
Bin mit der Lösung aber immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Die Kette hab ich jetzt extrem gespannt so dass sie wirklich nicht mehr runterspringt. Jedoch befürchte ich dass die Feder im Kettenspanner das nicht allzu lange mitmachen wird.. 

Gibts da irgendwelche Lösungen? Bzw macht das echt so viel aus wenn das Freilaufritzel vorne auf der Kurbel anliegt und das deswegen unsauber läuft. Hatte solche Probleme bei meinem alten Trial Bike und auch am BMX noch nie :0 

Hat jemand Lösungsvorschläge um das Problem dauerhaft zu beheben ?


----------



## Hoffes (31. März 2018)

Könntest mal bitte ein Bild von der Seite machen und eins von oben/hinten damit man die Ketten Flucht sieht


----------



## DerFreddy2 (1. April 2018)

Hab die Kette absichtlich so montiert weils so noch eher funktioniert hat als wie richtig rum..


----------



## DerFreddy2 (1. April 2018)

Derzeit siehts mit dem neuen Kettenspanner so aus.. 

Wie gesagt, Kette gespannt bis zum geht nicht mehr..


----------



## Hoffes (1. April 2018)

Die ritzel vom kettenspanner müssen in der Flucht vom ritzel der HR Nabe sein 

Kannst unter den kettenspanner vielleicht eine unterlagsscheibe legen das es besser passt vielleicht


----------



## DerFreddy2 (1. April 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Die ritzel vom kettenspanner müssen in der Flucht vom ritzel der HR Nabe sein
> 
> Kannst unter den kettenspanner vielleicht eine unterlagsscheibe legen das es besser
> passt vielleicht




Also zwischen dem Rahmen und dem Kettenspanner eine Beilagscheibe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (1. April 2018)

Pedalkäfig-Schraube abgerissen


----------



## Hoffes (1. April 2018)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Also zwischen dem Rahmen und dem Kettenspanner eine Beilagscheibe ?


Ja genau

Blackmetaltrial 

Kannst noch ein helicoil ins Pedal setzen dann hält es wieder


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (1. April 2018)

Hi!Ich hab zum Glück mit ner Zange die abgerissene Schraube gerade noch so(Am letzten Gewindegang)herrausdrehen können,da sie etwas locker war,dann den Käfig wieder zurrechtgebogen,neue Schraube rein und weiter gings


----------



## Hoffes (4. April 2018)

@DerFreddy2 
Deine Kette ist falsch rum montiert


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (8. Mai 2018)

chon Schon zum zweiten mal den clean Pedal-Achsstift gebrochen


----------



## Sasha (9. Mai 2018)

@BLACKMETALTRIAL 

Ich hab ähnliches Problem mit einer Echo sl Pedale 
Suche aktuell nach Titan um mir Titan Achsen zu fertigen, ich hatte vor sie dann durch zu bohren, ein hohle Achse sollte stabiler sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (9. Mai 2018)

Das problem ist der durchmessersprung wegen dem Kleitlager 

Ein Loch sollte kaum was bringen, eher eine andere Konstruktion an sich


----------



## Sasha (10. Mai 2018)

Viele Möglichkeiten für andere Konstruktion hat man ja da nicht. Ich habe vor prinzipiell die ganze Achse soweit es geht etwas stabiler aus zu legen. Oft schert sowas an scharfen Kanten ab, also wenn möglich Radius anbringen.
Aber auch einfach aus Titan gefertigt sollte das Ding mehr aushalten, der Werkstoff ist ja sehr stabil und definitiv etwas „flexibler“ als gehärteter stahl, dieser neigt eher zu Bruch wenn er überlastet wird

Ich hatte damals Probleme mit trialtech hr haben, da ist mir ständig die Achse gebrochen, habe dann eine aus Titan gemacht, die hat dann paar Jahre gehalten


----------



## florianwagner (1. Juli 2018)

Nach über 7 Jahren im Einsatz darf meines Erachtens ein Freilauf auch mal in den Ruhestand gehen. Ruhe in Frieden...
Man beachte übrigens die wunderschöne Rissbildung an den Zähnen. Das Ding war so was von fällig.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (2. Juli 2018)

Hi Flo(Herr Trainer)!Hast den Freilauf ja jetzt selber hier in Broken-Parts gestellt,sonst hätts ich für dich gemacht!Hat nen ganz schönen Knall gegeben als du vom Baumstamm runter wolltest und sich dein Freilauf verabschiedet hatZum Glück ist dir nix passiert und hoffentlich hast du dein Bike bis Mittwoch mit neuem Freilauf funktionsfähig,damit wir wieder zusammen fahren können


----------



## Paradoxianer (2. Juli 2018)

Mein vor knapp einem Monat gebrochener Echo Control Rahmen... zum Glück kurz vor einem (für mich) hohen Drop entdeckt.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (2. Juli 2018)

Shiiiiit,heftiger Rahmen Bruch!!!Nochmal Glück gehabt das du es rechtzeitig bemerkt hast


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (22. Juli 2018)




----------



## koxxdriver (22. Juli 2018)

Shit, hoffentlich nichts passiert. Das ja auch ein günstiger Spaß


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (24. Juli 2018)

Ist mir nach der Landung von einer Mauer runter gebrochen,bis auf ne leichte Prellung am rechten inneren Knie ist zum Glück nichts weiter passiert


----------



## ecols (6. August 2018)

Ziemlich sorgenfrei so ein Clean bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (9. August 2018)

Heute ist mir der Haltestift der Bremsbeläge gebrochen


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (6. September 2018)




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (6. September 2018)

Heute ist mir der Steg der hinteren Bremsscheibe meines Clean K1 Gebrochen,ist auch meiner Meinung nach viel zu dünn und habe auf stärkere Hope Scheiben gewechselt


----------



## Raymond12 (6. September 2018)

Gefühlst machst du öfter Dinge kaputt als ich zum fahren komme.
Um ehrlich zu sein kann Clean nicht so glücklich sein, dass es Markenbotschafter wie dich gibt . Hope aber auch nicht, wenn du die putte Clean Scheibe auf einer Hope Verpackung fotografierst.
-Humorvoll gemeinter Post-


----------



## Luke_93 (7. September 2018)

Ich verstehe echt nicht wie man so Scheiben produzieren kann. Man muss ja kein Ingenieur sein um zu erkennen welche Kräfte beim Trial wirken. Wahrscheinlich ist dem Abel seine Technik so gut, dass er gar nicht mehr feste an der Bremse ziehen muss, sonst würde der doch einsehen, dass die zu schwach ist.

Bei dem gebrochenen Haltestift der Bremse könnte es daran liegen, dass die Beläge nicht genau passend sind.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (28. Oktober 2018)

Wieder mal das Pedal abgebrochen


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (28. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Hoffes (1. November 2018)

Probiere Mal sicher Pedale https://www.bike-components.de/de/OneUp-Components/Aluminium-Plattformpedale-p57352/

Durch das große Lager dürfte die Achse nicht so geschwächt sein.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (4. November 2018)

Hi!Vielen Dank für den Tip;-)!Aber ich werde mir keine Plattform Pedale mehr kaufen,da die Spikes zu schnell platt sind bei meiner groben Fahrweise und ich zu arg mit den Schuhen stecken bleibe,mir sind die robusten Käfig Pedale lieber und ich werde mir als nächstes die Monty Single Cage beim Heino besorgen,die sind von einem anderen Fabrik-Hersetller wie die von Clean;-)!Aber die Idee mit dem gösseren Lager ist echt top;-)!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (4. November 2018)

die haben leider alle die Achse geschwächt an der stelle 

ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal solche besorgen.

das mit dem pins abrechen usw ist leider im Trial ein kleines Problem


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (4. November 2018)

Ja,leider sind die auch nicht stärker,aber einfach mal hoffen das die vielleicht nicht nur ein halbes Jahr alt werden,es könnte ja sein das der Stahl etwas bessere Qualität hat;-)!


----------



## coaster (13. August 2019)

Weiter Gap. Glück gehabt. Nix passiert.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (13. August 2019)

Hallo!Von den ausgefrästen Kurbeln(Müsste Monty sein oder?) kann ich wirklich nur abraten,da die sehr oft brechen und ja an gerade wichtigen Belastungsstellen kein Material haben!Selbst meine geschmiedete Alu Kurbel von Clean ist mir schon gebrochen und die neue auch(Nach einem Jahr)schon wieder angerissen:-(!So ne abgebrochene Alu Kurbel möchte keiner in seinem Bein stecken haben


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (12. Januar 2020)

Ein leidiges und leider sehr häufig vorkommendes Problem bei HR Laufräder mit Scheibenbremse sind gebrochene Speichen an der Scheibenbremsen-Seite
Ich hab irgendwann mal das Zählen aufgehört...


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (12. Januar 2020)

Hab mit Schrecken gestern feststellen müssen,dass meine HR Scheibe von Hope an fast allen Stegen(Funktionsfläche an denen die Beläge greifen) gebrochen ist,die Qualität bei den Trial-Scheiben lässt echt zu wünschen übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (5. Februar 2020)

Und wieder mal die Kurbel gerissen


----------



## S-H-A (5. Februar 2020)

BLACKMETALTRIAL schrieb:


> Und wieder mal die Kurbel gerissen



Welche ist's?


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (5. Februar 2020)

Clean K1 20"Kurbel


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Februar 2020)

Pedal zerlegt (One Up Comp), leicht nen Baumstumpf gestriffen und peng ....


----------



## SickboyLC4 (6. Februar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Pedal zerlegt (One Up Comp), leicht nen Baumstumpf gestritten und peng ....



Wow, wundert mich.
Ich penetriere meine ofters hart mit Felsen und bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. Februar 2020)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Wow, wundert mich.
> Ich penetriere meine ofters hart mit Felsen und bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme.


Auch die Plastik-Variante?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (6. Februar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Auch die Plastik-Variante?



Japp, die Composit Variante.


----------



## coaster (10. April 2020)

Die zweite Gabel in 2 Monaten


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (11. April 2020)

Heftig!Wird wohl doch mal Zeit für eine Carbon GabelIch hab auch ständig Alu-Rahmen gebrochen und Risse an den Schweissnähten bekommenSeit ich auf Carbon umgestiegen bin,hält das Bike länger(Ok,einen Carbon Rahmen hab ich auch schon angebrochen,aber bei Alu war ständig was kaputt!)


----------



## coaster (11. April 2020)

Da war nix zu sehen. 
Da mir letzten Monat schon eine genauso um die Ohren geflogen ist, hab ich die immer gecheckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (24. Juni 2020)

Heute habe ich dann auch mal was.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (24. Juni 2020)

Kenn ich nur zu gut,mir sind schon 3x Clean Single-Cage Pedalstifte gebrochenIch bin jetzt auf Monty Käfig Pedale umgestiegen und die halten schon ne halbe Ewigkeit


----------



## Raymond12 (24. Juni 2020)

Clean, Jitsi, bonz und trialtech käfigpedale sehen mir alle extrem verdächtig ähnlich aus. Ich glaube der Unterschied besteht nur im Lack des Firmenlogos.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2020)

Hier koennt Ihr lernen, wozu man ein Schloss alles brauchen kann ... ?







BLACKMETALTRIAL schrieb:


> (...) aber bei Alu war ständig was kaputt!)


Passt ja irgendwie zum Thema ?


----------



## xxxT (10. Juli 2020)

Upps, sone Gabel hätte ich auch fast mal gekauft..


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (23. Juli 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Clean, Jitsi, bonz und trialtech käfigpedale sehen mir alle extrem verdächtig ähnlich aus. Ich glaube der Unterschied besteht nur im Lack des Firmenlogos.


Sehr gut erkannt


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (21. Februar 2021)

Heute ist mir meine HR-Felge von clean gebrochen


----------



## Hoffes (15. März 2021)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Hoffes (15. März 2021)

was für eine felge hast du dir jetzt gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (15. März 2021)

Heino hat mir die Hashtagg empfohlen,die ist etwas robuster wie die clean


----------



## Hoffes (15. März 2021)

hast du schonmal über leicht konifizierte Speichen nachgedacht wegen dem speichenbrüchen die du hast


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (16. März 2021)

Jupp,hab ich mir gleich mit einspeichen lassen,hoffe die halten etwas länger👍


----------



## Hoffes (18. März 2021)

Top das bringt normal einiges


----------



## coaster (17. April 2021)

Clean. Halbes Jahr alt. Knapp die Arterie verpasst.


----------



## Raymond12 (17. April 2021)

Puhh...Schnelle Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (17. April 2021)

HeftigHab selber auch schon mehrere Pedale(Wellgo,Jitsie) und auch 2x Pedalstifte von clean abgebrochen und schwöre nur noch auf Monty Pedale(https://trial-world.com/de/pedale/855-monty-single-cage.html),die halten bis jetzt am längsten


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (27. April 2021)

Heute wieder mal den Bremsbeläge-Haltestift der hope Trial Zone Bremse abgerissen


----------



## Vacras (2. Mai 2021)

Sorry für die schlechten Bilder aber vor lauter Frust habe ich das Teil direkt entsorgt  
so sollte es aussehen:



So sieht es aus:


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (3. Mai 2021)

VR-Felge vom clean K1 gebrochen


----------



## der-Roman (20. Juni 2021)

Da war sie hin die XX1


----------



## boris1967 (20. Juni 2021)

Junior's Werk


----------



## BlueJack (20. Juni 2021)

der-Roman schrieb:


> Da war sie hin die XX1
> Anhang anzeigen 1295058


Das ist ja ein merkwürdiges Trialbike, so mit Dämpfer und so 😅


----------



## der-Roman (20. Juni 2021)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein merkwürdiges Trialbike, so mit Dämpfer und so 😅


gibt es Tr*ai*l Bikes nur ohne Dämpfer? Wäre mir neu


----------



## null-2wo (20. Juni 2021)

der-Roman schrieb:


> gibt es Tr*ai*l Bikes nur ohne Dämpfer? Wäre mir neu


check nochmal, in welchem subforum du gerade hängst  

spoiler: da is kein schr*ai*bfehler drin


----------



## der-Roman (20. Juni 2021)

ups. Danke. nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (20. Juni 2021)

der-Roman schrieb:


> ups. Danke. nicht gesehen


Daher meine Verwunderung


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Juni 2021)

-


----------



## BlueJack (20. Juni 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Bad Wildbad rockt....und macht manchmal aua!


Jetzt weiß ich woher das kommt, dieser Thread taucht auf der Startseite bei den Threads mit neuen Beiträgen auf!
Ist ja alles gut und schön, aber abgebrochene Schaltungen und Schaltaugen passen hier einfach nicht rein


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## BlueJack (20. Juni 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> check nochmal, in welchem subforum du gerade hängst
> 
> spoiler: da is kein schr*ai*bfehler drin


Ich möchte nochmal hierauf verweisen


----------



## coaster (13. Oktober 2021)

Ist einem Anfänger heute im Training beim Gap von einem 3er Stapel im Kick agerissen. Sogar beide Leitungen sind durch. Steissbein geprellt. Ist dann mit meinem Rad weiter als wäre nix passiert. Jung müsste man noch einmal sein...


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (14. Oktober 2021)

Auweia heftig,heftig😬

Deswegen schwöre ich lieber auf Carbon Gabel in Verbindung mit Carbon Combo


----------



## Marko (20. Oktober 2021)

coaster schrieb:


> Ist einem Anfänger heute im Training beim Gap von einem 3er Stapel im Kick agerissen. Sogar beide Leitungen sind durch. Steissbein geprellt. Ist dann mit meinem Rad weiter als wäre nix passiert. Jung müsste man noch einmal sein...


Diese Vorbauten haben im Anlieferunszustand immer einen fühlbaren, wenn auch kleinen Grat an der Unterseite. Den Hersteller kümmert das nicht. Muss nicht, aber könnte vielleicht einen Teil beigetragen haben bei der Entstehung des Risses. Anderseits sind Vorbauten regelmässig aus weicherem Alu gamacht als Gabelschäfte.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (30. Dezember 2021)

Zum ersten mal ist mir eine stabile Hope Trial-Bremsscheibe an 4 Stellen gerissen😅,bisher sind mir immer nur die orginalen dünnen Clean Bremsscheiben gebrochen🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boozzz (30. Mai 2022)

Einen kleinen Beitrag, meine spektakulärsten Parts-Fails 

Deity Highside (3 Monate alt) & Race Face Aeffect R (1,5 Jahre alt)


----------



## Paradoxianer (30. Mai 2022)

Hat so komisch bei nem kleinen Gap geknackt... Dachte mit dem Riss komme ich ja noch nach Hause... war wohl nix :-D.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (30. Mai 2022)

Auweia,ich würde dir einen Carbon-Lenker empfehlen,Alu wäre mir viel zu gefährlich,wegen Bruchgefahr und scharfen Bruchstellen😅


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (30. Mai 2022)

Kurbel hab ich auch schon 2mal abgebrochen,zum Glück hab ich jetzt extra verstärkte und besser geschmiedetes Alu


----------



## Boozzz (31. Mai 2022)

BLACKMETALTRIAL schrieb:


> Kurbel hab ich auch schon 2mal abgebrochen,zum Glück hab ich jetzt extra verstärkte und besser geschmiedetes Alu


 Welches verwendest du jetzt?


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (31. Mai 2022)

Clean, 3P, Kurbelsatz, BB30, AS30, kurbel, tretlager, innenlager, dreiteilig
					

Dies ist der dreiteilige Clean BB30/AS30 Kurbelsatz wie er in  Clean K1 Bikes und anderen Topmodellen verbaut ist.




					trial-world.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (31. Mai 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Beitrag, meine spektakulärsten Parts-Fails
> 
> Deity Highside (3 Monate alt) & Race Face Aeffect R (1,5 Jahre alt)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1488191🤔


Am s3lben ratt🦷


----------



## xxxT (12. August 2022)

Wer billigen China Kram kauft hat es wohl nicht anders verdient...🧐
Ups. ich sehe grade das es hier um Trial geht.... naja gebrochen ist es ja trotzdem^^


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. August 2022)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Beitrag, meine spektakulärsten Parts-Fails
> 
> Deity Highside (3 Monate alt) & Race Face Aeffect R (1,5 Jahre alt)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1488191Anhang anzeigen 1488192


Herrzlich willkommen im Club der Kurbel-Brecher..

Ist mir allerdings  den Berg runter auf einem KTM Cityrad passiert.
Dann brach mir die "Thun-Kurbel"


----------



## Steff2250 (5. Oktober 2022)

Jedem schon mal passiert, hat mein A....h ganze arbeit geleistet 

... 100 m vor der Heimat ......☺️


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. Oktober 2022)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Jedem schon mal passiert, hat mein A....h ganze arbeit geleistet Anhang anzeigen 1563160... 100 m vor der Heimat ......☺️


Die Schraube zu fest angezogen? Ich hab so schon mal zwei Sattel geschrottet.


----------



## Steff2250 (5. Oktober 2022)

... 12 Nm.....  🤔 .. ich bin halt nicht der leichteste


----------



## ecols (21. Oktober 2022)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Jedem schon mal passiert, hat mein A....h ganze arbeit geleistet Anhang anzeigen 1563160... 100 m vor der Heimat ......☺️


Wieso hat dein Trialbike so ne lange Sattelstütze?


----------



## Steff2250 (21. Oktober 2022)

ecols schrieb:


> Wieso hat dein Trialbike so ne lange Sattelstütze?


.. ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung , ich hab mich im Faden vertan .....
Ich hoffe ihr habt etwas Einsicht mit mir ..... Entschuldigung ..


----------



## LetzRoll (9. November 2022)

Edit: upsi falsches forum


----------



## Boozzz (5. Dezember 2022)

xxxT schrieb:


> Am s3lben ratt🦷


Selbe Rad ist nicht mehr 😭 Inspired Hex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (5. Dezember 2022)

oha..


----------



## HeikoP (16. Dezember 2022)

Wow.  Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten ; --)
Ist das mit einem mal passiert oder hatt e die Sitzstrebe schon einen Riß? 

Ist zumindest eine gute Werbung für die Hope E4  

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Boozzz (18. Dezember 2022)

HeikoP schrieb:


> Wow.  Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten ; --)
> Ist das mit einem mal passiert oder hatt e die Sitzstrebe schon einen Riß?
> 
> Ist zumindest eine gute Werbung für die Hope E4
> ...


V4, but unfortunately also leaking. Please excuse the English, my German is not good enough to write more than a few words  The seat stay must have had a small crack right below the weld. The aluminium was slightly discoloured/darker there. Never noticed it unfortunately, so no idea how long it'd been that way. Really should be giving every vital part a thorough inspection every other week I think, these catastrophic breaks are no fun.


----------

